# Kinder=Noobs?



## Davidor (12. November 2007)

Moin ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe da mal ne Frage,die mir schon lage auf den Nägeln brennt:

Sind Kinder eigendlich,ich nenne es mal "sozial heruntergekommen".
Soll heißen,wir können uns nicht vernünftig artikulieren und leaven schneller ne grp als andere.
Ich als 13 Jähriger habe mich schon oft geärgert,da ich solch Aussagen gelesen habe,wie:

omfg,scheiss kinder,geht ins bett,ihr habt doch eh nichts drauf und seid die größten Spammer überhaupt"

Hoffe auf ernstgemeinte Antworten und auch Beispiele aus euren Begegnungen mit Kindern.

MFG Davidor


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2007)

Ich sag es mal so:
Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.

Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.

Daher finde ich auch ab 18 Aufnahmebedingungen von Gilden ziemlich schwachsinnig.


----------



## Davidor (12. November 2007)

Eine Bitte hätte ich da noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn da jemand seine Stimme abgibt,möge er sich hier unten auch bitte äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (12. November 2007)

bin selbst ein `kiddy´ mit 15 Jahren und habe oft schon richtige trottel in meinem Alter getroffen die rum schreien Jetzt gibts tote un so was krankes...aba hälfte normal häflfte richtig dumm...


----------



## GobliN (12. November 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass 70% aller Spieler unter 15 Jahren "komisch" drauf sind.
Ob sie nicht richtig buchstabieren können, weil sie angeblich so schnell schreiben oder wegen ihrer sogenannten Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche...

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch schon öfters Kinder getroffen habe, die normal waren.

Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die meisten Kinder, eben jene sind, wie du beschrieben hast. ..


----------



## Easheron (12. November 2007)

also hab bis jetz noch nich soo oft mit "kiddys" gespielt....bin ja selber erst 17 ^^


idee fürn neuen thread: bis wann is man n kiddy ;P


----------



## Isegrim (12. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.



/signed

Bis auf Gilden mit Altersbeschränkung völlig meine Meinung. Man spart sich damit einfach den Teil Neueinsteiger, auf den die Vorurteile zutreffen, und nimmt bewußt in Kauf, daß einem dadurch auch ein paar vernünftige Minderjährige entgehen. Nerverei und Streß durch echte Kiddys bleibt erspart und kann nicht durch die paar Vernünftigen aufgewogen werden. Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung und so.

Hab für &#8222;Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen&#8220; gestimmt, auch wenn darin nicht alles steckt, was ich meine.


----------



## Fainwolf (12. November 2007)

es gibt solche und solche es gibt auch 20 Jährige die sich aufführen wie 10 
hab auch schon viele nette 15 jährige getroffen die mir auch geholfen haben oder dennen ich geholfen habe wenn sie nett zu mir sind bin ich auch nett zu ihnen egal wie alt sie sind

die rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr berhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhinitas (12. November 2007)

Nunja.. Ich bin ja nun selber nicht grade viel Älter^^ bin auch "erst" 17. Finde auch das es von Spieler zu Spieler unterschiedlich ist. Hauptsache ich kann mich vernünftig mit dem Spieler am anderen Ende verständigen. Wenn das der Fall ist, daddel ich sogar mit 8-jährigen, was schon öfter vorkam. Einige davon hab ich auch in der F-Liste, weil die Leute einfach super nett sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kurz^^:
Nicht wegen des Alters ablehnen.. Wenn überhaupt, dann aufgrund des Verhaltens..

MfG


----------



## Euskipeuski (12. November 2007)

Hi erstma,
Ich bin 15 und ich habe bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt und es hat sich bei mir auch noch nie jemand beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei meinem Bruder (13) aber schon, Zitat: 
"Von Fariness hast du wohl noch nie was gehört, die ganze Zeit schnappst du mir die Mobs weg"
Also ich würde sagen so eine Aussage ist sch..... , wenn er den Mob zuerst angegriffen hätte würde keiner mehr  den Mob wegschnappen können.
Sowas würde mit Sicherheit als unter 12 einstufen... , es gibt aber auch Leute die mit 30 imemr noch nicht damit zurecht kommen, dass man in ONLINE Spielen nicht alleine spielt; man kann also nicht sagen kinder=Noobs.


----------



## ragosh (12. November 2007)

ich bin selber noch n kind mit meinen 13 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
doch nur weil ich 13 bin muss das ja ncht heißen das ich asozial bin und keine freunde habe^^
es gibt auch genug ältere die sich nicht beherschen können
das ist keine wirkliche frage des alters natürlich sind genug "kinder" "pisser" oder wie ihr es auch nennen wollt doch die gibts auch bei den erwachsenen also warum heists denn dann eigentlich net schei erwachsene? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2007)

alles hangt von dem spieler ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (12. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Bis auf Gilden mit Altersbeschränkung ...



Ja diese Alterbeschränkung-Gilden ... wie ich sie hasse.
Als ich damals zu HdRO gewechselt hatte, hatte ich in dem offizielen Forum nach ner Gilde gesucht und was war?

Jede blöde Gilde war erst ab 18 Jahren und ich hab ewig suchen müssen.

edit:

to topic: Ja ich hab auch schon gemerkt das sich manche Typen mit dem Alter 14 scheiße verhalten.
             Aber das könnt ihr ja dann wohl nicht uns ganzen "WoW-Zocker-Kiddies" unterstellen.


----------



## Kofineas (12. November 2007)

Ich hasse diese Spammer die alle gleich als "Kiddies" bezeichnen, nur weil ihnen mal ein Fehler unterläuft oder Ähnliches. 
Ich habe Ingame mehr Stümper die so schätzungsweise 20-45 sind kennengelernt als Jüngere(die sind meist ehrlicher und fairer). 
Am allerschlimmsten finde ich diese Idioten die jeden immer direkt als Noob bezeichnen wenn er/sie mal was nicht wissen oder oder nicht gleich verstehen etc. 
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass diese Leute die es nötig haben Anfänger zu beleidigen anstatt ihnen zu helfen, nichts ausser WoW in ihrem armseligen Leben haben. Ansonsten kann ich mir so ein inakzeptables Verhalten nicht erklären. Wenn ich manchma son geflame auf nen Jüngeren oder Anfänger sehe dann packt mich echt die Wut und ich möchte die Flamer echt mal.... kräftig durchrütteln..
Spielerische Fähigkeiten oder Vernunft haben nich gezwungenermaßen was mit dem Alter zutun, sondern mit der geistigen Reife und dem Charakter(zwei Dinge die so mancher Mensch niemals haben wird), das Alter ist hier wirklich absolut unzureichend um eine Person zu beurteilen.
Finds auch lächerlich wenn Leute in ungefähr ,einem Alter (bin 18) andere als "Kiddie" bezeichnen, das zeigt in meinen Augen auch nur das sie ebefalls nochnicht viel weiter sind.
So weiß jetzt nicht wo dieser wütende Texterguß herkam aber musste einfach mal gesacht werden...

MfG

Kofi


----------



## Briefklammer (12. November 2007)

es gibt sicher kinder die mehr ahnung von WoW haben als viele andere aber es gibt auch welche due vom spiel null plan haben und nur schlechtes schreiben weil sie nicht wissen was sie den lieben langen tag zu tuhn haben und ich selber bin 14 und habe keine probleme ne gruppe oder so zu finden im gegenteil mich halten die meisten für über 20 da ich mich benehme und weis wann ich aufhörn muss wenn ich mit jemanden über etwas rede(um nicht beleidigent zu werden)^^


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

ich bin auch erst 13 und die vorurteile gegen "kiddies" sind zum teil echt beschränkt... es trifft zwar sicherlich auf einige under18 (das sind für mich kiddies) zu dass sie kindisch und dumm sind, von rechtschreibfehlern ganz zu schweigen.... aber das ist bei den erwachsenen (wenn auch wahrscheinlich weniger häufig) genau so!
ich kenne einen 14jährigen der ssc durch hat mit seiner gilde und einen anderen mit arenawertung 2100... also kommt es nicht auf das alter an wie und was (ähhh alle menschen-mages sind kiddies (schon gehört auf Frostwolf)) man spielt

ich habe auch nie probleme ne gruppe zu finden und auch im ts halten mich schon so manche für 18+.... also kein problem
und die die ein problem damit haben fragt euch mal ernsthaft WARUM!! ich bitte um antwortposts xD


----------



## Schambambel (12. November 2007)

<<Folgendes hab ich wirklich erlebt, nichts weggelassen und nichts dazugedichtet>>

Ich habs mal erlebt, dass ein Junge mitten in einer Instanz eingeschlafen ist. Wir waren alle im TS und nach seiner Stimme zu urteilen war der sicher keine 13 Jahre alt. Als er wieder aufgewacht ist, sagte er orginal: "Ich bin sooo müde. Da hab ich kurz die Äuglein zugemacht."
Ausgerastet ist da keiner, war eher abartig lustig. Aber dass einen solch ein Erlebniss hellhörig werden lässt, wenn Kinderstimmen im TS erklingen, ist wohl verständlich. Letzten Endes ist fast jede Gruppierung mit schuld an ihren Vorurteilen. 
Aber keine Sorge, 30-Jährige Dauerstudenten im 16. Semester nimmt auch niemand ernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## invas (12. November 2007)

Hey Leute!

Mir ist es auch immer scheise gegangen wenn ich die Kommentare von Leuten gehört habe wie zb. scheis kiddys oder geht ins bett wegen euch laggen die bgs usw usw usw 

Auf jeden Fall ist es so das ich mit meinem Hunter in Inis immer 1. im damagemeter bin oder vor og die meisten Duelle gewinn.... pls spammt jetz nich wegen angeben oder Hunter sind imba... aber es ist so. 

Was ich damit sagen will ich bin 15 spiele wenns gut kommt 3-4 Stunden am Tag... hatte eine gute Raidgilde (Beste am Realm) 

Also wenn man ein"kiddy" ist hat man genauso die Chance es in dem Spiel weit zu bringen wie als 20-40 Jährige®

mfg invas


----------



## Helix (12. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> omfg,scheiss kinder,geht ins bett,ihr habt doch eh nichts drauf und seid die größten Spammer überhaupt"



Und genau mit dem haben sie bewiesen das sie kein Stück besser sind ....

Aber man muss halt auch zugeben das überall ein Körnchen Wahrheit drinnen steckt und so kann ich net sagen das es net stimmt .
Es gibt numal wirkliche Kiddy's die ich einfach nur mal zu gerne so richtig in den ***** treten würde . 
Aber ich beherrsche mich und nütze die ignorefunktion.
Schluss endlich muss jeder einmal da durch und in paar Jahren wirst du dich dann ertappen das gleiche gesagt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die jungen Leute sind net schlecht machen halt das was sie als Gut finden auch wenn es auf kosten der anderen ist . In so einem Alter ist jeder einmal und jeder kennt es. 

Also von mir : 

Mir egal ob Jung oder Alt . Hauptsache Manieren und Respekt dann komm ich mit allen Leuten gut klar.
Und wegen dem BG's und Co. Ist mir so WAYNE ob da ein Jungen spielt oder net Hauptsache die Hordis fallen xD

MFG 

Helix


----------



## Moonshade (12. November 2007)

Naja ich denke mal das ist wohl eher eine Frage der geistigen Reife als eine des Alters.

Pauschal über einen Kamm scheren kann man das nicht, ich hab schon mit 13-jährigen gespielt die sich wirklich super eingefügt haben aber das Gegenteil hab ich mindestens genauso oft erlebt.

Hab aber auch schon mit 30-jährigen gespielt die sich dann aufgeführt haben wie n 6-jähriger.

Man könnte auch sagen dass gerade diese Kiddy, OMFG, LOL-Schreier diejenigen sind die sich nicht zu artikulieren wissen.


----------



## Gosi (12. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal an alle hier!
Bin selber erst 14 und ich für meinen Teil glaub das ich nicht gerade zu den Kiddies(im Verhaltensmäßigem Teil) gehöre. Ich kenn leute die 11 Jahre alt sind und spielen sehr gut. Ich kenn aber auch ein paar die so alt sind wie ich und die überhaubt keinen Respekt, Anstand kennen.
So jetzt zum Topic:
Ich glaub das das Verhältniss Kiddies die was drauf haben zu Kiddies die nix am Kasten haben ca. 40% zu 60% ist.
Ich hoffe ich konnte zum Thema was beitragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Gosi
PS: Hunter sind imba wenn man sie spielen kann.
(Spiel auch nen Hunter^^)


----------



## Imation (12. November 2007)

ich gebs zu, ich mag keine unter 15 jährigen, es tut in meinen ohren weh wenn ich eine 200 dezibel stimme im ts höre und wenn sie gerade schmatzend mit jmd im ts reden, aber ich behalte diese meinung für mich. warum ich sie jetzt mitteile? du hast darum gebeten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber das heißt nicht das ich sie nicht akzeptiere, solange sie anstand und benehmen zeigen komme ich damit klar, ich kenne sogar leute die über 30 sind und nicht ihrem alter entsprechend handeln. ein indiz was dich als 13 jähriger ausmacht, deine signatur, ist typisch: vollgeklatscht mit humorlosen inhalt. trotzdem ziehe ich es vor mit älteren zu spielen, sei es pvp oder pve


----------



## Devilyn (12. November 2007)

kay dann äusser ich mich mal^^

ehhhhhhhh........mir egal^^

ob 15 oder 70 mir egal so lange der jenige kla kommt isses mir nur recht^^


----------



## crawlix (12. November 2007)

bin selber ein kiddie und werd meist von meiner gilde als vollwertiges mitglied betrachtet nur wenn meine kidie stimme  mal wieder ein bisschen komishc ist bekomm cihw as  an die birne geworfen ^^ sonst ist es mir auch aufgefallen das es viele 20 jährige spasten auf der welt gibt ^^


----------



## x3n0n (12. November 2007)

Ich hab fürs Erste gestimmt und mein es auch so, ich bin da völlig Tikumes Meinung...


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

> ich gebs zu, ich mag keine unter 15 jährigen, es tut in meinen ohren weh wenn ich eine 200 dezibel stimme im ts höre und wenn sie gerade schmatzend mit jmd im ts reden, aber ich behalte diese meinung für mich. warum ich sie jetzt mitteile? du hast darum gebeten , aber das heißt nicht das ich sie nicht akzeptiere, solange sie anstand und benehmen zeigen komme ich damit klar, ich kenne sogar leute die über 30 sind und nicht ihrem alter entsprechend handeln. ein indiz was dich als 13 jähriger ausmacht, deine signatur, ist typisch: vollgeklatscht mit humorlosen inhalt. trotzdem ziehe ich es vor mit älteren zu spielen, sei es pvp oder pve



was meine signatur angeht hast du recht, die ist ja auch schon ein halbes jährchen alt... nein spaß beiseite ich kenne die stimmen im ts die im ultraschallbereich liegen nur zu gut und finde das selbst nicht wirklich "super" aber die stimme hat nunmal wenig mit der spielweise zu tun, was du ja auch in gewisser weise gesagt hast.
ach übrigens, ich kenne männer (35+) die eine höhere stimme haben als ich.... aber z.B. so sachen wie im ts "rofl" "omg" "lol" oder ähnliches zu SAGEN finde ich ziemlich schrecklich... können die leute nicht mal mehr lachen????


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2007)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich habs mal erlebt, dass ein Junge mitten in einer Instanz eingeschlafen ist. Wir waren alle im TS und nach seiner Stimme zu urteilen war der sicher keine 13 Jahre alt. Als er wieder aufgewacht ist, sagte er orginal: "Ich bin sooo müde. Da hab ich kurz die Äuglein zugemacht."



Ich bin in Daoc in Malmohus in der Drachenpause auch schon eingepennt oder ein Freund ist beim Keepdefend Morgens um 8 auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen.
Dazu muss man kein Kind sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ormord (12. November 2007)

Also ich würde einfach sagen es gibt solche und solche......
Kinder reegen sich schneller über einfache sachen auf. Nicht böse sein ist aber so.
Manche haben aber die reife von 25 jährigen. Manche verstehen ab und zu auch einfach den Sakasmus in einen beitrag nicht weil sie einfach die reife nicht haben.

Das ja nicht Böse gemeint. Bin selbst erst/schon 17 aber ich verstehe meist mehr als nen 13 jähriger... aber auch nciht alles^^

Gruß oromord


----------



## Pontus (12. November 2007)

80% entsprechen aufjedenfall dem klische. es gibt natürlich auch vernünftige


----------



## Kittygirl (12. November 2007)

Pontus schrieb:


> 80% entsprechen aufjedenfall dem klische. es gibt natürlich auch vernünftige



Naja.. Der Umfrage kann man nicht ganz zustimmen.. Da wird nicht jeder ehrlich antworten.. Kinder sind nicht unbedingt Schlechte MMORPGler aber ich bezieh das ganze mal auf WoW...
Ziehst du mich hier oder Ziehst du mich da, whispers gehen mir teilweiße Tierisch auf die Nerven..
Es gibt auch Kinder/Jugendliche mit denen man Spielen kann...

Aber ich persönlich wäre für FSK 16 oder sogar 18 @ WoW um uns älteren personen ein Ruhiges und Angenehmes spielen möglich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Enrico


----------



## Newsaria (12. November 2007)

Grüss dich,

ich habe schon beide Erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine liebste süsste Spielerin unser Maskottchen ist gerade 14 geworden, Sie kann sich besser ausdrücken als manch 25 Jähriger, zudem ist sie noch witzig und hat nen Charme den manche Frau verblassen lässt.

Ich hatte aber auch genau das Gegenteil, ein 15 jähriger der sich , wenns sein musste nicht 2 min benehmen konnte, zum Teil konnte er richtig Peinlich sein, er war absolut nicht Kritik fähig und sehr wechsellaunig.

Ich denke man kann das nicht aufs Alter festlegen wie gesagt ich kenne 25 Jährige die Nerviger und wechselhafter sind wie manch 10 Jähriger. Im übrigen mein jüngster Member ist 9 er redet zwar nicht aber er beherrscht die Grundanstandsformen: Hallo und Tschüss


Liebe Grüsse
Saria

PS: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Schambambel (12. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bin in Daoc in Malmohus in der Drachenpause auch schon eingepennt oder ein Freund ist beim Keepdefend Morgens um 8 auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen.



Wenns schön macht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte ja auch nur mein persönliches Paradeerlebnis erzählen. Klar ist es unfair, Leute aufgrund ihrer Stimmlage aus einer Gruppe auszuschliessen. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, macht mir das kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Btw: Ich hab irgendwie oft Probleme damit Frauenstimmen von Kleinkinderstimmen im TS zu unterscheiden. Also ich mein das jetzt nicht zynisch. Vielleicht kommt das durch die Stimmverzerrung der Low-Bandwidth Protokolle oder ich habs einfach nicht so mit Zuhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist unseren Spielerfrauen dieses Phänomen bekannt?


----------



## yanu23 (12. November 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach, sind es auch eher die Kinder oder auch Jugendliche die solche Sachen wie Sarkasmus nicht verstehen. Ich finde es auch korrekt wenn eine Gilde sagt, dass sie nur welche über 16 oder auch 18 Jahren nehmen. Natürlich ist es ungerecht gegenüber solchen die unter der "Alters Norm" sind, aber dafür gibt es ja Erwachsene die für sein Verhalten einbürgern können. War bei mir so, bin 15 Jahre alt und bin in einer Gilde mit Alters Begrenzung, einer aus der alten Gilde in der ich war hat dann für mich eine "Patenschaft" übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt also immer wieder Wege, man muss sie nur finden.


----------



## nexus22 (12. November 2007)

Bissi pauchal die vorgaben zum abstimmen .  1997  zockte unser  Ältester mit uns schon UO.   Ab und an  gabs net nur von uns ermahnungen , oder netzabschaltung wegen verbaler entgleisungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als langjähriger  onlinezocker und mehrfacher Vater kann ich nur sagen,  da gibt es keine Pauschale.

Hatten zu Beginn in WoW  /Raidgruppen  einige  jungen Spieler die  wegen Schule  um 22.00 uhr off mussten  aber was  bis dahin geboten wurde , war  top leistung  spielerisch und sozial. 

Wie immer im Leben , kommt auf den Menschen an der hinter der Tastatur  sitzt.


----------



## MasterV (12. November 2007)

Moin Leute

Also, ich bin, denke ich, auch noch ein Kiddy, mit meinen 14 jungen Jahren, aber ich habe schon sehr sehr oft gehört das ich geistig "weiter" bin.

Ich denke das es sehr viele Jugendliche gibt die sich zu arktikulieren verstehen und die MMOPRG's im Allgemeinen verstehen und sich dementsprechend verhalten.

Ich habe in WoW einen sehr netten Jugen getroffen, er war 11 und hat mir erklärt wie TS funktioniert und war allgemein sehr höflich und sprachgewand, bloß das es im Ts immer gepfiffen hat^^ 

Dann war da ein 47 jähriger, mit dem ich letztens Maraudon war (ja Maraudon, ich bin noch nciht so weit^^) der meinte, er könne bestimmen was wir machen, obwohl er zu Beginn erwähnte das er noch nie in Maraudon war.

So standen wir beispielsweise vor der Prinzessin, und er meinte (er war unser Tank) das die ja ziemlichen Harten Dmg macht.
Seine Alternative: Der Priester kann ja mit Schild tanken und sich zwischendurch heilen, ist ja ein Schattenpriester(!!). Ich mach dann dmg, ich hatte schon 500er Crits (Anmerk. von mir: Hatte in Maraudon meinen ersten Crit über 1000)...
Ergebnis = gewipet und Repawn, Gruppe löste sich auf.

Also, nicht jeder Spammer ist eine Kiddy, und nicht jeder Kiddy ist ein Spammer.

Wir (Gilde) schaffen es ja auch mit 12 Jährigen Karazahn, meist First Try, zu clearen, und sie sind auch alle sehr höflich.

lg


----------



## jabor (12. November 2007)

so dann geb ich auch mal meine meinung ab : ich bin selbst erst 15 und finde diese vorurteile echt besch***, weil es is schon richtig dass es viele kiddies gibt die sich vollkommen daneben benehmen, aber es gibt auch normale ( ich zähle mich dazu ;-)) und die werden dann gleich unter den selben hut gesteckt. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, es gibt bestimmt genauso viele über 18 die sich unter aller sau benehmen^^ 
Ich bin in ner karagruppe, wo ich der einzige unter 18 bin und die anderen respektieren mich auch so
Falls jmd beweise will, mein heil- pala heißt eradgon ;-)


----------



## Ziegenpeta (12. November 2007)

also ich mein dazu nur... ich hab oft als vorurteil gehrört , als ich mit meinem ersten char ewig lange level 28-35 rumgerannt bin dass ich die quests nich raffe oder zu dumm bin nur weil ich damals 12 war. naja jetz bin ich 13 und hab meinen schurken auf 70 und meinen mage auf 66.
soll mal einer was sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

> Meine liebste süsste Spielerin unser Maskottchen ist gerade 14 geworden, Sie kann sich besser ausdrücken wie manch 25 Jähriger, zudem ist sie noch witzig und hat nen Charme den manche Frau verblassen lässt.



sry dummer kommentar: es heißt ALS und nicht WIE manch 25jähriger xD...

gut das war jetzt in das klischee gestellt....
zu den gilden mit FSK 18: 
WIE eine gilde auszusehen hat und WELCHE interessen sie vertritt ist rein formell schonmal alleinige sache des leaders/der leaderin... wenn sie keine leute unter 16/18/50 jahren haben will, weil sie ihre gründe dafür hat dann ist dass auch gerechtfertigt...


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

> Moin Leute
> 
> Also, ich bin, denke ich, auch noch ein Kiddy, mit meinen 14 jungen Jahren, aber ich habe schon sehr sehr oft gehört das ich geistig "weiter" bin.
> 
> ...




Der beste post in diesem Thread!!


----------



## ragosh (12. November 2007)

> Naja.. Der Umfrage kann man nicht ganz zustimmen.. Da wird nicht jeder ehrlich antworten.. Kinder sind nicht unbedingt Schlechte MMORPGler aber ich bezieh das ganze mal auf WoW...
> Ziehst du mich hier oder Ziehst du mich da, whispers gehen mir teilweiße Tierisch auf die Nerven..
> Es gibt auch Kinder/Jugendliche mit denen man Spielen kann...
> 
> Aber ich persönlich wäre für FSK 16 oder sogar 18 @ WoW um uns älteren personen ein Ruhiges und Angenehmes spielen möglich zu machen wink.gif



woher weist du das das kinder sind?? nicht nur kinder fragen ob man sie zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meiner meinung nach gibts auf beiden seiten idioten sowohl bei kinder als auch bei erwachsene und bei der ally sind die meisten *g* (ich bin selbst überzeugter ally und wenn ihr mal auf blackrock n char macht werdet ihr das auch bemerken)


----------



## Schniefer (12. November 2007)

Ich finde man kann gut mit anderen Kindern spielen 

Ich bin zwar selbst erst 14 aber ich hatte noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit anderen Kindern

wenn ich mit welchen inner ini war haben sie gesagt sie müssen z.B. inner Stunde off oder so

auch mit spammern hatte ich noch nie probs

denke aml das is subjektives denken -.-


----------



## kaali (12. November 2007)

wieder ein threat der niemals enden wird, weil jeder eine andere meinung dazu hat 

Also ich finde kinder spielen sogar ziemlich gut nur da sie bei Raids meist nich so viel zeit investieren, und in insen oft afk müssen ist meine meinung ausgeglichen weil wer viel ZEIT in wow steckt ist schon im prinzip gut.
aber da gibts auch solche und solche.
Und finde die kinder eigentlich viel netter als die erwachsenen da die meist nicht nach einem Whipe direkt nervoes werden und RP koennen die teilweise richtig super!!

UNd das mit der rechtschreibung.. bin 33 hab job und bin ziemlich gut in rechtschreibung klaro..

und selbst ich ab nitmal bock hier auf die rechtschreibung zu achten die kinder denken da nicht anders glaubt mir also die meisten jedenfalls..

Finde es eig schon Schade das sowelche gerüchte da sind weil so ein spiel eig dann doch mehr für kinder gemacht sein sollte.. 
also lasst ihnen und uns unseren spaß 

und seit nett zu den anderen besonders denen mit den man nochmal in ne inse will

ach warum schreib ich hier überhaupt rein so ein schwachsinn..


----------



## Kittygirl (12. November 2007)

ragosh schrieb:


> woher weist du das das kinder sind?? nicht nur kinder fragen ob man sie zieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 *Hust* 

Ich bin überzeugter Hordler.. Hatte nen 70er Ally Hxm hochgelevelt aber nach 10 Monaten bin ich doch der einsicht gewesen das auf Allianz Perenolde mehr als nur Kinder und Kindisches Verhalten herrscht... Jetzt hab ich seit Paar tagen eine kleine BE Paladina und sieh an, zwar weniger vertreten die Horde aber dennoch um das Dreifache mindestens Freundlicher und ruhiger... 

Da gibt es zwar auch Kinder/Jugendliche sage ich jetzt einfach mal so, aber da geht es nicht wirklich so krass zu wie auf Allianz mit dem Ziehen oder ich bin einfach nur zu viel am Questen und zu wenig in den Hauptstädten...

Aber nich Diskutieren jetzt sondern Back to Teh Topic plxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Enrico


----------



## Lucyana (12. November 2007)

Bin zwar auch "erst" 16 Jahre alt (würde mich selbst nicht nur wegen meinem Alter als kein kiddie mehr ansehen) und finde, dass man mit den meisten nicht wirklich vernünftig spielen kann. Da die meisten auch noch Tanks oder Druiden sind, sind die Raids immer recht ammüsant (Positiv aber meistens negativ). 

Aber es gibt ein Sprichwort was genau die dargestelle Situation meiner persönlichen Meinung nach weiderspiegelt:

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


Auch mit dem ganzen Horden (der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst^^) und Allianzgetuhe ist ein wenig peinlich ... die leute die sich da wichtig machen wollen sind tatsächlich immer die kleinen, Sie denken nur weil sie die Vorschau von WoW gesehen haben alles darüber zu wissen und alles was über eine andere Fraktion geht zu kommentieren.

MfG


----------



## Dämätsch (12. November 2007)

Bei mir auf dem Realm spielt ein 15 jähriger einen Krieger so extrem gut, dass ihn selten Leute auch mit besserem Equip besiegen ... Und in der Sache Loyalität ist er viel erwachsener, als mancher 20+


----------



## Fingolfin (12. November 2007)

Ich hab schon oft "Kiddies" gesehen die sich vernünftiger verhalten haben als Erwachsene...


----------



## Davidor (12. November 2007)

Danke für die vielen Posts,macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imation (12. November 2007)

es hat noch keiner den moralapostel gespielt, also übernehme ich das mal. bei jüngeren besteht ein erhöhtes risiko der suchtgefahr, sie könnten zusehr von wow beeinflusst werden. schule, familie und freunde werden vernachlässigt. keiner will freiwillig seine zukunft wegwerfen, aber manchmal erkennt man selbst den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht und muss anderen die initiative ergreifen lassen und strengere maßnahmen ergreifen, daher bitte eine höhere altersgrenze für den erwerb von wow. wenn ich die rechtschreibung einiger jugendlichen und , wie schon erwähnt wurde, das lachen mit rofl oder lol zu verkürzen lese/höre habe ich eine dermaßen hohe wut, dass ich mir am liebsten die faust in den rachen schieben will und daran ersticken will. jeder macht rechtschreibfehler, klar kein problem, ich schreibe ja auch permanent klein, aber dinge wie seid seit, den englisch deutsch mist ( habe gestern gelesen: "ich will only nur wissen ob der kolbenproc nur mit der mh oder oh prokkt". kein scherz!), ich könnte noch stundenweiter schreiben aber ich lasse es mal gut sein...


----------



## Feltaron_Syndikat (12. November 2007)

Mhhh, ich denke, die meisten jüngeren Spieler verstehen den Ernst in einer Gruppe nicht.
Dass es halt nicht drinn ist, einfach so zu leaven weil man kB mehr hat. Aber das körperliche Alter sagt ja zum Glück nicht über das geistige Alter aus.


----------



## Pumajäger (12. November 2007)

ich würde eher sagen noob = kiddy

wenn man neu anfängt kennt man sich eben nicht aus und ist ein wenig begriffsstützig und muss alles kindhaft nachfragen und macht vieles falsch Bsp: Bedarf/Gier!!!

Jeder noob weiß nicht was damit gemeint ist und weil bedarf besser läuft klickt man es eben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Ich finde es gibt gute und schlechte kiddys (sry ein wenig oberflächlich) manche sind eben noch nicht reif und machen sich über deinen namen lustig und schreiben dir so was wie Affegiraffe und kindlichen 7 jährigen stuss (hab ich echt miterlebt) 

Ich zähle micht mit meinen 15 nicht mehr zu den kiddys und benehme mich auch nicht wie welche!!!

Ich lese dannoch manchmel im Channen "Die gilde ..... sucht noch aktive member mindestalter 16" finde ich kompletten scheiß und ich könnte mich als 16 ausgeben und keinen würde es merken!


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

> Ich lese dannoch manchmel im Channen "Die gilde ..... sucht noch aktive member mindestalter 16" finde ich kompletten scheiß und ich könnte mich als 16 ausgeben und keinen würde es merken!



gut geschrieben.. aber darum geht es den gilden ja: dass sich die leute wie 16 verhalten und nicht dass sie tatsächlich so alt sind


----------



## Hubautz (12. November 2007)

Ich denke man muss hier differenzieren. Junge Menschen sind möglicherweise sogar eher in der Lage, in dem Spiel „etwas zu erreichen“. Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass sie fingerfertiger als ältere sind, was insbesondere im pvp von Interesse ist. 
Was Raids und dergleichen angeht: Hier würde ich keinen Unterschied machen, da die Aufgabe des einzelnen im Raid relativ klar umrissen ist und „nur“ ein Minimum an Spielverständnis voraussetzt. 
(An alle, die jetzt flamen wollen: Im PvE hat man immer das gleiche Event, auf  das man sich vorbereiten kann, im PvP  muss man doch etwas flexibler und möglicherweise auch einfach schneller an den Tasten sein)

Die Frage, warum einige Leute nur Spieler ab 18 Jahren in der Gilde haben wollen lässt sich möglicherweise so erklären: Es ist schlicht und ergreifend so, dass 13 – jährige in der Regel andere Themen haben als 30- oder 40-jährige, über die sie sich im Gildenchat unterhalten.
Themen, die für sie von unglaublicher Wichtigkeit sind, aber 5 Jahre über ihrer Altersgruppe eben keine Sau interessieren. (Das gilt nebenbei bemerkt  auch im Umkehrschluss. Nur werde ich nur ganz selten meine jüngeren Mitspieler im /g mit meinen Problemen mit der Einkommensteuererklärung langweilen)
Dazu kommt, dass jünger Menschen meiner Erfahrung nach ein ungleich höheres Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben, welches noch oft mit ungewollten oder gar  selbstgemachten Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt sind. Ich erinnere hier nur an das unsägliche „aba“.

Schlussendlich steht jedoch für mich die Intelligenz, die Kompetenz und nicht zuletzt der Humor meines Mitspielers im Vordergrund. Lieber einen witzigen 13 jährigen als einen stoffeligen 40er.


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Sind Kinder eigendlich,ich nenne es mal "sozial heruntergekommen".
> Soll heißen,wir können uns nicht vernünftig artikulieren und leaven schneller ne grp als andere.
> Ich als 13 Jähriger habe mich schon oft geärgert,da ich solch Aussagen gelesen habe,wie:
> 
> ...


Also meine kleine Schwester (13 Jahre) und mein kleiner Bruder (15 Jahre) sind vorbildlich was ihr Verhalten betrifft. Es beschwert sich auch keiner über sie. Auch wenn sie kleine Mankos in der Rechtschreibung haben, mein Bruder hat eine Rechtschreibschwäche.  Es ist nur ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass es immer die Kinder sind, die sich daneben benehmen, oder die deutsche Sprache nicht wirklich gut beherrschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> So ein Unsinn!! Ausserdem finde ich du kannst dich für deine 13 Jahre sehr gut artikulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja ich selbst bin 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## n8duSt (12. November 2007)

Ich finde man sollte unter "Kiddie" und "Kiddie" unterscheiden!
Es gibt genug sogenannte "Erwachsene" die sich wie kleine Kinder benehmen den man den Lutscher geklaut hat sobald man ihnen bei irgendwas wiederspricht.
Doch ist es echt so das einige Kinder einem auf die nerven gehen!


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2007)

Tjaja die armen Kinderlein, haben niemandem was getan und werden trotzdem immer runtergemacht. Ganz ungerecht die Sache!


----------



## Spectrales (12. November 2007)

Wirklich erschreckend, dass es 50 Stimmen gegen Kinder gibt...Omg!
Ich bin übrigens auch 13 und achte auf Rechtschreibung und Satzzeichen!
Ich brauch trotzdem weniger als eine Minute!

Ich bin gerade richtig angepisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg, Käfer am Rücken


----------



## Mesmeras (12. November 2007)

hat dich jemand runtergemacht gwynny? hab da nix gesehen, aber vielleicht bin ich als kiddie noch nicht qualifiziert dafür

EDIT: ach ja die 50(!) posts gegen kinder sind jetzt echtmal übertrieben... und wenn ihr schon diese meinung habt postet wenigstens den grund dafür!


----------



## OpusDei paRa (12. November 2007)

naja... eins is mal klar kinder haben ein anderes verhaltensmuster, was sich aber aufs geistige alter bezieht, dass ehißt das ein 14jähriger im kopf genauso weit sein kann wie ein 18 jähriger, aber der grobe durchschnitt ändert sein verhaltensmuster erst mit 18-20 jahren würde ich sagen.... ein gutes beispiel is die toleranzschwelle, die bie kindern meist wesentlich niedriger ist! und naja... meine eigene meinung, die teamfähigkeit is auch noch beschränkter! (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel)

fazit: vom verhalten her gibt es einen klaren unterschied vom gameskill her glaube ich macht es wenig unterschied, wenn nicht sogar die jüngeren besser sind, weil sie von natur aus aufnahme bereiter sind....

und nein ich habe das nicht aus einem aufklärungsbuch abgeschrieben ^^

achja und ihr solltet nicht angepisst sein, weil ansonsten könnte man sich eine umfrage sparen und nur eine antwortmöglichkeit bieten, aber ich finde die möglichkeiten etwas komisch, weil sie nicht die schlechteren sind, aber das hab ich ja oben noch mal erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (12. November 2007)

Ganz ehrlich :
Ich find sowas kann man mal garnicht veralgemeinern.Tja auch in der Gefahr bereits Gesagtes zu wiedeholen will ich mal nen paar sachen dazu sagen weil du ja die leute die abstimmen um ein Erklärung für ihre jeweilge Stimme gebeten hast.Wie oben erwähnt kann man zunächst mal nicht von einem ( von mir aus auch 100 wenn das deine Eindrücke sind) auf alle schließen.Außerdem find ich Erwachsene die auf diese "Kinder" eingehen und diese beschimfe zB mit Kackboon etc genauso "noobig".3. wird so ein Verhalten  oft von ganz alleine auf Kinder projeziert also ich frag nich bei jedem der sich so benimmt nachm alter und  kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das andere das immer machen deshalb hab ich "Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen"gewählt und bleibe dieser Meinung bis mich nich jedes Kind (welches Alter auch immer genau gemeint ist) dass WOW spielt von Gegenteil überzeugt hat.



Bevor die dummen Sprüche kommen ich bin 16....


----------



## Davidor (12. November 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ausserdem finde ich du kannst dich für deine 13 Jahre sehr gut artikulieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metran (12. November 2007)

Also ich kann OpusDei nur vollkommen zustimmen! Es kommt rein auf das geistige Alter an... wobei ich aber sagen muss das manche einfach nichts dafür können, da von ihnen erwartet wird sich wie 18+ jähriger zu verhalten, aber wieso sollten sie das machen?!?! Immerhin ist das Spiel ab 12 (hoffe ich irre mich jetzt nicht^^) und somit sollte auch diese Altersgruppe akzeptiert und auch RESPEKTIERT werden und nicht automatisch ins negative Kiddy Bild gedrängt werden!

Und nein ich bin nicht 12...


----------



## The Brezzl (12. November 2007)

Ich bin 18 jahre alt und bin begnadeter RPler und  hasse es einfach wenn mich   jemand schon so anspricht: " Hey alter  geile Robe.... haste Gold gekauft oder wa   biste gut... ich hab noch 10 lvl 70er und spiel seit  4 Jahren WoW!!!!!111!!1"
(!!!Achtung!!! Extremfall [wirklich so ähnlich passiert inklusieve 4 jahre wow xD ])

meistens habe ich  nach gefragtem alter, 14 jahren und tiefer erhalten... 

Auch wenn ich da auf böse meinungen stosse finde ich schon seit Februar 2006 das die Altersbeschränkung auf min. 14 sein sollte. (16 wär dann ja doch zu krass vieleicht) Hauptgründe dafür sind aber 1. der Suchtfaktor 2. Die potenzielle Reife.

naja und ja es sollte definiert sein  was das limit für kiddy ist


----------



## Fingolfin (12. November 2007)

> EDIT: ach ja die 50(!) posts gegen kinder sind jetzt echtmal übertrieben... und wenn ihr schon diese meinung habt postet wenigstens den grund dafür!


Ich schätze mal ein Großteil dieser Leute sind diejenigen die sich an den Vorurteilen festklammern.
Solche Leute beweisen nur das sie nich besser sind und schon so arm dran sind das sie nicht mal mehr *Gründe* für ihre *Meinung* haben!
Kinder sind genauso Menschen wie jeder andere und es is meiner Meinung nach schon fast unverschämt sie aufgrund ihres Alters schlechter zu behandeln
Und es gibt mehr als genug Kinder die auch Interesse an Diskussionen haben.
Auch über "erwachsenere" Themen.


----------



## Magician.^ (12. November 2007)

Ich hab nichts gegen Kinder bins selbst noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (15)
Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" hatte ich bis jetzt eig. keine Probleme mit anderen "Kindern"


----------



## KennyKiller (12. November 2007)

Also wo ich mit WoW angefangen hab war ich 11 und jetzt bin ich 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich hab ne sehr gute Rechtschreibung(was man von manchen Erwachsenen nicht gerade behaupten kann), ich bin weder Assozial noch Sozial benachteiligt( was ja eigentlich das gleiche ist ;-)), ich kenn auch ein paar die sind erst 7,8 oder 9 die lvlen zwar nicht so schnell aber sind total nett!


----------



## OpusDei paRa (12. November 2007)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal ein Großteil dieser Leute sind diejenigen die sich an den Vorurteilen festklammern.
> Solche Leute beweisen nur das sie nich besser sind und schon so arm dran sind das sie nicht mal mehr *Gründe* für ihre *Meinung* haben!
> Kinder sind genauso Menschen wie jeder andere und es is meiner Meinung nach schon fast unverschämt sie aufgrund ihres Alters schlechter zu behandeln
> Und es gibt mehr als genug Kinder die auch Interesse an Diskussionen haben.
> Auch über "erwachsenere" Themen.



naja... für was dann ne umfrage? außerdem steht in der umfrage nichts von wegen das kinder schlechter behandelt werden oder keine menschen sind, aber man muss nun mal auch gegenmeinungen akzeptieren und respektieren, weil du ansonsten genau das schlechte verhaltensmuster repräsentierst


----------



## lollercoaster (12. November 2007)

Also naja wiso muss man denn spamen und sowas immer gleich mit "kiddies" verbinden (*bohahah wie ich dieses wort hasse*) ich meine wiso sollte einer der z.b. 13 ist mehr spamen oder sowas in der art als jemand der 40 oda so ist?? 
und zu diesen Gilden nur mit 18jährigen oder älter  also ich kann die leute die sowas machen auch teilweise verstehen .... aber es gibt auch erwachsene die morgens weg müssen und deswegen net bis um 12 nachts zocken können werden die dann auch gleich gekickt oda wat? ....
Also an alle leute in meinem alter versucht unsern ruf zu verbessern ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Fingolfin (12. November 2007)

OpusDei schrieb:


> naja... für was dann ne umfrage? außerdem steht in der umfrage nichts von wegen das kinder schlechter behandelt werden oder keine menschen sind, aber man muss nun mal auch gegenmeinungen akzeptieren und respektieren, weil du ansonsten genau das schlechte verhaltensmuster repräsentierst


1.Das Thema besteht aus mehr als nur der Umfrage.
Ich hab mich in den ersten 2 Sätzen auf das Umfrageergebnis bezogen, der Rest bezog sich auf den gesamten Thread.
2.Auch Äußerungen wie "Kinder sind Noobs" etc. kann man als "schlecht behandeln" sehen.
"Kinder sind genauso Menschen wie jeder andere" bezog sich nicht auf das "Mensch sein" sondern dass sowohl Kinder als auch Erwachsene in meinen Augen gleich sind.
3. Ich respektier jede Meinung genauso wie meine eigene, sofern man sie ordentlich begründen kann.


----------



## Bakarr901 (12. November 2007)

Him
ich bin selbst 17 Jahre alt und auf unseren Server wird immer gleich
geschrien das Kiddies unterwegs sind wenn ne blöde Bemerkung kommt oder
ähnliches. Ich finde das ist ein blödes Vorurteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt sicherlich 12-jährige
die ein gutes Verhalten haben aber auch 26-jährige die sich benehmen wie ein Kleinkind.
Ich bewerte nach dem Verhalten nicht nach dem Alter.


----------



## Hipora (12. November 2007)

also bei der gilde ist das wohl net wichtig wie alt jmd ist aber ich finde z.b bei raiden sollte da doch schon ein gewisses alter haben nicht das dann die mama kommt und den stecker zieht und man steht dann da.Es ist halt wichtig wie man sich gibt aber meistens haben ''kidys'' komische reaktionen auf kritick oder auf wipes oder wenn etwas net so läuft wie geplant/erhofft aber kommt auch bei anderne spilern vor ich bin schon fast 20 und die ziel gruppe von wow ist auch denke ich mal auch nicht unbeding von 12j -->??j sondern mehr so 16j+ -->??j weil das auch schon irgentwie gewalt ist ^^


----------



## Tomtar (12. November 2007)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber ist echt oft so das man im handelschannel so was wie geht ins bett liest. ich find das sehr unfair den wer kann schon was dafür jung zu sein und auserdem sind die meinsten jüngern 13-15 besser in raids und auch meist aktiver als jeder 30 jährige oder nicht. den klar wir haben mehr zeit und können uns gut auf die matereie einstellen aber so ein unsozailes verhaten von einigen erwachsene ist echt unpassen und ja sogar kindisch . das ist meine meinung beschwerden bitte von 10 - 14 uhr von montags bis freitags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (12. November 2007)

Meistens ist es leider das Problem wegen Raids
die meisten Raids dauern bis 23 - 24 Uhr
und da müssen "kleinere" Kinder eben ins Bett,
oder ab und an kommt die Mum rein und flamed 
rum wegen Müll oder sonstigen und muss afk

... whatever

Hab schon oft erlebt das sich nennen wir sie mal
"größere" Kinder (damit mein ich so machen  20 - 30 jährigen)
nicht anders verhalten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist nicht umsonst ab 12 jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (12. November 2007)

Normalerweise infromiert man sich ob man an dem Termin vom Raid Zeit hat.
Daher wird auch bei Kindern nicht einfach die Mutter reinkommen und den Stecker ziehen.
Und dijenigen die einfach mal so wegmüssen sind meistens Erwachsene di mal ganz "zufällig" arbeiten gehen müssen.

P.S. Mich würde mal gerne die Meinung derjenigen hören die gegen Kinder gestimmt haben.


----------



## Glühwein (12. November 2007)

Huhu erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst einmal muss ich sagen, dass das Alter eigentlich nichts damit zu tun hat wie man seinen Charakter spielt, ein 50jähriger kann seinen Charakter genausogut oder schlecht spielen wie ein 15jähriger. Mit dem Charakter umzugehn lernt man einzig und allein durchs Spielen & definitiv nicht durch den 14., 16. oder 18. Geburtstag.
Sicher ist die Rechtschreibung bei jüngeren Spielern (im Normalfall) schlechter als bei älteren (könnte vielleicht damit zusammenhängen dass die noch nicht soviele Aufsätze schreiben mussten in denen Fehler mit schlechten Noten bestraft wurden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dass die Stimmen höher sind kann jeder der mal Biologie in der Schule hatte ihnen wohlkaum vorwerfen, oder?^^

Aber Gruppenspiel/Raiden ist nunmal was anderes, da spielt das geistige Alter der Beteiligten nunmal ne entscheidende Rolle fürs Zusammenspiel, was natürlich auch schlecht enden kann wenn einer der jüngeren einen Spaß eines älteren nicht/falsch versteht und sich deswegen ausm Staub macht. (so is das in meiner Gilde leider mal vorgekommen - aber der 13jährige konnte mit seinem Jäger verdammt gut spielen, das warn echter Verlust für den Raid)

Das einzige was mich an manchen *!* jungen Spielern wirklich NERVT ist, wenn sie einen immer wieder anflüstern & wollen dass man mit ihnen irgendetwas macht nachdem man ihnen einmal, in einem schwachen Moment der Gutmütigkeit, geholfen hat - und das sind definitiv NUR junge die unter diese Kategorie fallen ältere verstehens schneller und mit weit weniger Drama wenn man ihnen sagt dass man darauf gerade keine Lust hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz weis ich auch, dass die Vorurteile vieler Spieler gegenüber Jüngeren ungerechtfertigt sind - ich hab früher einfach nie mein Alter gesagt wenn keiner gefragt hat und TS hab ich früher nichmal gekannt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ts mocht ich noch nie tippen FTW)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , insofern warn die Leute auch immer überrascht wenn sie hörten dass ich erst  14/15 war und mich trotzdem benehmen konnte.

PS: Ich hab fürs 1. gestimmt mit den meisten Kids lässt sichs gut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich werd demnächst 18 und zähl mich nichtmehr dazu auch wenn andere das vllt anders sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MfG ein alkoholhaltiges Heißgetränk


----------



## TheEmperor (12. November 2007)

Das ist mir ein sehr wichtiges Thema, aber ich musste zu oft erlben das Leute Allein nach ihrem Alter Beurteilt werden. Bei den ganzen negativen Dingen wie Kinder=noobs, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich vom gegenteil überzeugt bin. Es gibt nicht mehr Noobs, die Kinder sind als es so welche gibt. Das einzige das mir bei Kindern(gemeint 14 abwärts) auffällt ist, das sie oft weniger zuverlässig sind als ältere( einhalten von raid terminen). Aber ob das wirklich an dem alter liegt kann ich auch nicht sagen.
Ich habe oft genug über 20 Jährige erlebt die sich seeehr unreif verhalten haben und auch sonst von nichts ahnung hatten. Ich habe auch nichts gegen "noobs" solange sie Lernbereitschaft zeigen und nicht meinen sie seien sowieso die schlausten von allen.


----------



## Fingolfin (12. November 2007)

> Das einzige was mich an manchen *!* jungen Spielern wirklich NERVT ist, wenn sie einen immer wieder anflüstern & wollen dass man mit ihnen irgendetwas macht nachdem man ihnen einmal, in einem schwachen Moment der Gutmütigkeit, geholfen hat - und das sind definitiv NUR junge die unter diese Kategorie fallen ältere verstehens schneller und mit weit weniger Drama wenn man ihnen sagt dass man darauf gerade keine Lust hat.


Da behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das Gegenteil.


----------



## Bl4d3 (12. November 2007)

ich bin selsbt auch erst 16
aber es gibt nichts das mehr nervt als mit einem twink ZF zu gehen und einen krieger und einen schurken im team zu haben die sich die ganze zeit mit kinderlichen beleidigungen (das teil war sogar ein addon wenn ihc mich net irre) zuspammenund dann auf die frage wie alt seid ihr eig? mit 13 antworten

denke es gibt aber durchaus auch leute mit denen mann zocken kann mein bruder ist 13 und der verhält sich eig ziemlich gut

gibt immer ausnahmen


----------



## Mace (12. November 2007)

Voruteile...mhh 

Wie meine vorredner schließ ich mich an und sage es gibt 
solche und solche --->Menschen=erwachsene,kinder

Das mindestalter ist in den gilden meistens nicht als voruteil zu sehen sondern es geht einfach um die raidzeiten  
ich bin selber 14 jahre alt (werde nächsten monat 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und weiß wie ich mich zu verhalten habe da ich weiß das die spieler hinter dem charakter echte menschen sind die das spiel spielen um spass zu haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Gruss


----------



## Baldion (12. November 2007)

*Wir*Kinder sind keine *Noobs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt warum auf eurem Bildschirm das Wir fettgedruckt und unterstrichen 
ist dann gibt es darauf eine ganz einfache Erklärung.
Ich bin auch eins dieser "Kiddys". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kinder wie ich gehen das Spiel ganz anders an und dadurch können Vorurteile entstehen.
Ich wurde wegen solchen  Vorurteilen sogar einmal einer Gilde verwiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gebt uns doch eine Chance,wenn  ein "Kiddy" z.B. euch mal den ganzen raid 
vemasselt dann liegt das oft nicht nur an ihr/ihm selbst.
Ich z.B. muss öfters mal meiner mutter helfen und wenn sie mal Hilfe braucht
dann helf ich ihr lieber anstatt in einer virtuellen Welt Moroes und Co. zu legen.
Natürlich geb ich dem raid auch immer vorher Bescheid, das dies eintreffen könnte
und wenn dann noch einer rumflent:"Man Baldion hat alles versaut"
Dann sag ich nur:"Whatever,Try again" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im PvP ist es oft das gleiche oft werd ich warum ich nicht geholfen hätte, warum ich mich nicht für den healer
geopfert hätte um posten X einzunehmen, obwohl ich gerade von nem s2 equipten Krieger niedergemetzelt werde, ich helfe nunmal gerne.Solche Bemerkungen finde ich auch echt dumm da er es doch selbst machen 
könnte
Bitte beachtet diesen Beitrag(ich hoffe ich hab ihn nicht umsonst geschrieben).
Wir Kinder sind keine Noobs, wir haben nur manchmal ziemlich viel um die Ohren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Psin nur 12 Jahre alt und hab auch nichts gegen Erwachsene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (12. November 2007)

Ich hab für das erste gevotet.

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen (Kinder) jüngere Spieler. Solange sie sich normal benehmen und nicht grade so tuhen als ob sie "Gott" sind .


PS: Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden WoW ist ab 12 Jahren. Außerdem was solls zeigt doch das ihr erwachsender seid und regt euch nicht über sowas auf. Außerdem ist es doch auch mal nett eine Micki Maus stimme im TS/Vent. zuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (12. November 2007)

Also ich finde das Kinder mit 13,14 und co. erst gar nicht das Spiel Spielen dürften!

Jedesmal das selbe, man geht in eine Instanz und miten drin geht so ein Spinner AFK und schreibt muss ma eben Essen gehn meine Mama hat Essen gemacht oder sowas wie mitten im Boss Fight ich muss weg meine mama sagt ich muss Schluss machen oder der Oberhammer die Eltern ziehen den Stecker^^

Gegen sowas sollte man mal was Unternehmen und ich verstehe nicht wie Eltern (wenn die ihr Kinde Lieben) das Spiel Spielen lassen, ich bin selber Vater und würde meinem Kind das Spiel nicht uner mindestens 16 Jahren kaufen und dann auch nur Tagsüber und mit Zeitlicher beschränkung.

Warum gibst sowas nicht von Blizzard eine Zeitliche Beschränkung für Personen unter 18


----------



## DamokIes (12. November 2007)

Ich selbst bin 34 Jahre alt und hab kein Problem mit "Kiddys" zu spielen,solange sie ihren Char beherrschen
und zudem noch 2-3 Sätze geradeaus sprechen können.
Es ist nur leider so, das es wenige Ausnahmen gibt, die diese Kriterien nicht erfüllen und das färbt dann
leider auf ALLE anderen dieser Alterklasse ab. Und dann heißt es:
Kinder sind Noobs!
Das "verallgemeinern" ist nunmal leider in den Köpfen der Menschen zu verwurzelt um das ändern zu können.
Nimm doch nur mal die Islamisten...
Da gibt es 12-20 Leute mit einer Idiotie. Diese entführen dann Flugzeuge, um mit ihnen in Hochhäuser zu fliegen.Denken jetzt alle Islamisten so???
Aber ich schweife ab...
Ich hab auch schon weit ältere Spieler erlebt (40+) die sich schlimmer als das schlimmste WoW-Kid aufführten.Deshalb stell ich mich jetzt nicht hin und schimpfe auf ALLE Spieler über 40.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (12. November 2007)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Warum gibst sowas nicht von Blizzard eine Zeitliche Beschränkung für Personen unter 18




Weil Blizzard sonst weniger Geld verdienen würden oO .. wenn es so eine beschränkung der Spielzeit gäbe ..


----------



## yanu23 (12. November 2007)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Jedesmal das selbe, man geht in eine Instanz und miten drin geht so ein Spinner AFK und schreibt muss ma eben Essen gehn meine Mama hat Essen gemacht oder sowas wie mitten im Boss Fight ich muss weg meine mama sagt ich muss Schluss machen oder der Oberhammer die Eltern ziehen den Stecker^^



Ja, das stimmt. Aber was ich halt einfach mache, ist dass ich meine Gruppe schon vorher vor warne es könnte dies und das passieren.
Meistens gehe ich aber auch nur in eine Instanz wenn ich weiss, dass ich genug Zeit habe und nicht meine Mutter in der nächsten halben Stunde kommt ich sollte abschalten, für so was muss man mit seinen Eltern halt abmachen wie lange man am Tag an den Computer darf.

*Edit* Die, die diese Aussagen im Thread als "Angriffe" gegen die Jüngeren Spieler sehen, dass sind genau die die Probleme machen werden. Sprich aus dem Raid abhauen weil sie einen Sarkastisch gemeinten "Witz" nicht verstanden haben oder so was in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaabi (12. November 2007)

Ich bin selbst ein kiddy^^aber da man ja nicht als erstes nach dem Alter gefragt wird wens um Gruppen geht ists für mich nich so ein Problem. Kiddies haben bei grösseren (langen) Instanzen oder Raids einfach noch das Problem Eltern. Meine Mutter stresst mich auch die ganze Zeit wenn ich am Zocken bin von wegen 'Wie lange noch?' oder 'Kannst du mal runterkommen ich möchte mir dir reden' oder 'willst du was Essen?' aber am meisten stresst mich 'Du spielst viel zu oft dieses blöde spielt, lern mal ein wenig für die Schule' egal was man für Noten macht. Das Problem kennen Studis und so halt nicht mehr.
Es gibt aber wirklich viele Kids die einfach noch zu 'unreif' sind, aber auch viele jugendliche Pro Gamer die besser sind als viele 'Adulties' oder wie nennt man die?^^
Edit: TheArea51; Weil einfach alle ihre Daten fälschen würden oder die vom Papa nehmen


----------



## Matteus (12. November 2007)

Sozialverhalten ist definitiv nicht altersabhängig. Negativ fällt gerade bei unseren jüngeren Mitspielern auf, dass sie häufig sehr verbissen an das Spiel herangehen, also noch "ruhiger" werden müssen, wie man so sagt.

Insgesamt kann ich aber sagen, dass ich auch schon asozialen Elementen begegnet bin, die deutlich älter als 20 waren.

Ich bin selber übrigens 30 Jahre alt.


----------



## STL (12. November 2007)

ich sags ma so... ^^ ein pala bei uns ist im RL 25, führt sich auf wie 12 und schreibt wien 8 jähriger xD und einer unser raidleader war ein 15 Jähriger der das sowas von super gemacht hat, dass war einfach genial.. hat nur leider aufgehört... also der 15jährige... der andere nervt uns immer noch xD aber b2t ^^

ich habe absolut kein problem mit "kiddies" zu spielen, solange sie sich halt angemessen aufführen.

aber gibt auch andere.. die sind 12 und führen sich auf wie.... naja ich schreib ma nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. November 2007)

Tjo, ich bin selber 12, spielte WoW und spiele HdRO. Es gibt viele 'Kiddys' (die ich übrigens auch selber so bezeichne) die sich weder richtig ausdrücken noch richtig spielen können. Egal, ob die nun 9, 12, 15, 17 oder 54 sind. Traf alles schonmal zu, n 17 jähriger der meinte er sei der King of Kara, n 34 jähriger der meinte er sei der King of Raids usw.
Wenn das jedoch verallgemeinert wird, werd ich schon etwas sauer. Da nehm ich das Kiddy nämlich persönlich. Und das mit Altersbeschränkung bei Gilden...nun, Isegrim hat ein Argument geliefert. Das andere wäre dann wohl die Zeit. Die wenigsten Spieler in diesem Alter haben genügend Zeit für eine aktive Raidgilde...dennoch, bei Einzelfällen (und das ist meine persönliche Meinung) sollte man schon Ausnahmen machen.

~ Veragron


----------



## Derotrox (12. November 2007)

naja bei uns gibs Altersbeschränkung... find ich auch ganz gut so ich bin so oft im TS und hatte das ebenfalls so oft das irgentein Kind (nimms einfach nich persönlich^^) ins TS kam und mich mit seiner piepsigen stimme total genervt hat ^^ 
hab mein eigenes Separé (<- richtig? o.O) um dem zu entgehen hrhr

aber habt schon recht es gibt auch einen in meiner gilde der über 30 und ein totales kiddie is -.- sagste was gegen ihn dreht er durch... btw is der im Gildenrat was manchma schon echt nerven kann wenn er seine tage hat (soll nich frauenfeindlich sein aberi ihr wisst schon :>)

im großen und ganzen hab ich nich viel gegen kids in game... wenns in game bleibt und ich net eure stimme höhren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry ich kann das einfach net ab ^^

und JAU ich weis ich war auch mal kiddie (vom alter und vom verhalten her) man kann nur hoffen das sich jeder besser und/oder einsieht das man auch mal "normal" sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne... netter thread

p.s. bin 20 und habe angst vor großbuchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (12. November 2007)

Jo, das mit der Stimme kenn ich...ist dann mein Kumpel im TS, denk ich mir auch manchmal 'WTF, hat der Helium geatmet oder was o.0' aber das ist halt die Eigenart von dem Prog...Was nur absolut nervt, ist, wenn man dann im Stimmbruch und noch heiser/erkältet ist. Cheers. Das klingt dann so richtig genial...


----------



## Garrr (13. November 2007)

*NOOBHUNTER FTW*




SO jetzt habe ich mich auf der schnöden seite angemeldet! Wen einer Meint von meiner Heiligkeit nicht behert zu sein soll er weiter lvl-1mobs farmen....

So spaß bei seite Ich spiele Meopgs seit es counterstrike gibt xD
und... war in vielen international bester... ... ... ...

Beispiel d2, alles hacker! über18 und kinder die Opfer
Beispiel Ev, alles noobs!
Beispiel GuildWars, Alles Kinder zwichen 11-32jahren... [Noobs]! ,,,....
Ich betohne NOOOOBS! Aus dem grund spielen mehr als 100x mehr Weiber WoW! Alles andere Harz4 mfg an bauchi der es endlich geschaft hat keiner zu sein* BAuchi ftw*

Beispiel LA, Kindergarten kinder ärgern kinder... die perfekte Welt xD,

############und jetzt wow##########
Also in vollen server weiß man alle kinder=noobs
die noobs die nix zu sagen haben... gehen in schnöden lvl 1 server... killen mir ihrem lvl 70iger... spiele für die ally und sind stolz damit mit lvl 70 transfer die besten zu sein... in ein server wo nur 2leute sind 
ich und du!^^
Natürlich ist seine Gilde/familie und die boom chicke waah wah truppe hinter ihm und alle flamen rum und am ende weißt man...
ich bin lvl 53schurke du lvl 70 kriger und ich habe dich gekillt muhahaha(echt war so xD)...
na ja das Kinder so sind weiß man aber... der alter in wow spielt ausnahmsweiße eine rolle weil die leute die dumm und alt sind spielen GuildWars. 
Mfg euer Garrr, mit   Ein Herz für Noobs^^
             irgendwann will ich Noobhunter heissen und euch alle farmen^^


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. November 2007)

Öhm bist du betrunken ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## it's magic (13. November 2007)

mich wunderts ein wenig , dass so viele leute hier kein problem mit "kiddies" haben.
bei dem was man so bei uns aufm realm hört ...
naja mit 14 zähle ich wohl auch als "kiddie" aber ich kenn leute um die 20 die sich aufführen...naja wie soll mans sagen... =/  so wie die meisten ein kiddie beschreiben würden dazu gehört wegen jedem mist anfangen zu flamen und so...

also man is nich automatisch noob weil man ein kind is sondern weil man sich aufführt wie eins!

MfG its magic, nick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winddancer (13. November 2007)

Mir egal ob der Spieler hinter dem Char "geburtsmässig"12-16-20-30-40-usw ist,solange derjenige/diejenige seinen Char beherscht und auch im Team spielen kann.

Die  "hirnmässigen"4-6 jährigen sind das Problem und auch meist die lautesten nOOb Schreier.


----------



## ei8th (13. November 2007)

Ich hab wenig Erfahrung mit Kindern in MMOs gemacht, aber aus den wenigen raus kann ich sagen dass Kinder nicht notwendigerweise "noobs" sind o.ä.. Aber man merkt dass vielen einfach die Erfahrung der 5 zusätlichen Jahre fehlt die sie zu erwachsenen macht (was allerdings auch so manchem "Erwachsenen" fehlt ,) ), was sich dann zum Beispiel in Raids darin bemerkbar macht dass manche Entscheidungen oder Anweisungen anders aufgefasst und akzeptiert werden als von Erwachsenen, weil den Kids eben manchmal noch die Weitsicht für das Große und Ganze fehlt.

Finde es aber dennoch falsch Kinder von vorne herein als schlechte Spieler einzustufen oder soagr mit "Kiddies" gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Schleppel (13. November 2007)

ja ich habe nichts gegen kinder......ich kann nur keins auf einmal aufessen ^^

ne, mir gehen nur teilweise die stimmen auf d nerven bzw, unsere raid zeiten eigenen sich ned für school kinder (18/19 uhr bis 23/24 uhr)^^

unfähige leut gibts immer^^


----------



## Dekiela (13. November 2007)

kiddie bleibt kiddie - ob nun 12 oder 49! ^^


----------



## grandcru (13. November 2007)

nur als kleinen einwurf in diese recht interessante unterhaltung hier:

ich bin 20 und spiele auf einem PvP Realm (horde) mit einer sehr erfolgreichen gilde PvE. ssc , fds, hyal and so on. 

wir haben KEINEN spieler der unter 18 Jahren ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"kinder" sind vll net immer nervend oder labbern gülle, aber es ist fakt das gilden die eine altersbschränkkung aufweisen mehr Diziplin und dementsprechend mehr erfolg haben.


----------



## Thulak (13. November 2007)

Kiddies nerven.
Das mag ein pauschales Urteil sein. Und sicher treffe ich damit einige auf die es nicht passt. Aber wenn ihr eh wisst das es auf euch nicht zutrifft, fühlt euch nicht angesprochen.
Alle meine Erfahrungen mit U18 bestätigen - Kiddies kosten Nerven, bringen Ärger und haben irgendwie keine sinnvollen Relationen.
Das auch einige Ü18 immer noch so sind - tjoa das würde ich nie abstreiten. Es gibt ja keinen großen Schalter der sich mit dem 18. Geburstag umlegt und auf einmal ist man weise.
Trotzdem - da der Nervfaktor bei Kiddies so hoch liegt, sollte man am besten Server für Minderjährige einführen, damit man nicht mehr von ihnen belästigt wird. Klingt hart, aber wenns euch stört sorgt dafür, dass sich euer Ruf bessert.

Gruss Thulak


----------



## Deadwool (13. November 2007)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Kindern:

Sie spielen meist besser als wir alten Säcke. Das heisst sie reagieren schneller auf unvorhergesehenes. Ich hab schon Kinder gesehen die einen Boss in einer heroischen Ini bis zum Ausgang gekitet haben und ihn solo erledigt haben während der Rest der Gruppe längst gestorben war.

Warten muss für sie eine Qual sein. Ehe man sichs versieht wuseln sie irgendwo rum. Kein Vorsprung wo man nicht hochspringen kann, und jede Ratte muss im vorbeigehen noch erledigt werden. Mit anderen Worten, alles muss ausprobiert werden. Während die anderen im Raid warten sind Kinder so beschäftigt dass sie auch bestimmt nicht da sind wenn es dann tatsächlich weiter geht.

Wenn Kinder Damage Dealer spielen gilt: Schaden machen um jeden Preis (und vor allem bei jeder Gelegenheit mit anderen vergleichen. bäm! und so) Und Aggro muss eine Erfindung der Erwachsenen sein um den Kindern den Spass zu vermiesen ^^

Es fehlt ihnen oft der Blick für die Gesamtsituation in einer Gruppe. zB anstatt crowd control und focus damage auf einen Mob, konzentrieren sie sich lieber auf einen zweiten und versuchen den auf biegen und brechen down zu kriegen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. November 2007)

Muss mich meinem Vorredner in bestimmten Punkten anschliessen. Doch bevor ich meine psychotherapeuthischen Sprüche ablasse muss ich eins noch schnell erläutern:


_Kiddie = Eine Person, die sich kindisch verhält (Spammen...etc.), oder ein schlechtes soziales Verhalten hat. In allen Altersgruppen vertreten._

_Kind = Sehr junger Mensch mit wenig Erfahrung im Leben. (0-16 im Durchschnittlich)_



1. Ich halte nicht viel davon, mit Kindern zu spielen. Sie nerven, schreiben Dinge, die niemand wissen will und sind ungezügelt. Doch muss man sagen, dass das selbstverständlich nicht auf alle Kinder zutrifft. Aber auf den größten Teil. 

2. Kinderstimmen im TS sind für mich der absolute Horror.

3. Das Gehirn von Kindern ist noch nicht vollkommen ausgebildet. Das heißt, räumliches- logisches Denken fällt ihnen schwerer als älteren. Ebenso können sie sich noch nicht sehr gut konzentrieren. Damit will ich nicht begründen, dass ADS eine deutsche Massenkrankheit ist (Rückenleiden etc), doch viele junge Menschen können dieses eben nicht so gut wie ältere.

4. Kinder sind Kinder. Sie sehen vieles nicht so ernst und gehen deshalb wesentlich "freier" an Dinge ran. Sie denken nicht drüber nach, sie tuen es. In bestimmten Situationen nennt man es auch Spontanität.


Kinder = Noobs? 

Nein. Zumindest nicht so, wie man Noobs normalerweise interpretiert.

_Ein Noob ist eine Person, die etwas zum ersten Mal tut und sich deshalb nicht auskennt._

Dazu gehören nur diejenigen, die WoW neu anfangen.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel 'Bernd Bäcker'. Er ist 34 Jahre alt, hockt tagtäglich in Kneipen rum und amüsiert sich mit seinem Kumpels. Auf einmal fängt er an WoW zu spielen. Nun ist er ein Noob in diesem Spiel und wird daraufhin auch so bezeichnet.


Ich denke, viele gehen mit bestimmten Wörter absolut falsch um, oder denken, sie wüssten, was es bedeutet. (Vielleicht sollte mal jemand ein Wörterbuch für MMORPGs schreiben)

Wie dem auch sei...

Ich muss sagen, da die breite Masse der unter 16 jährigen ein, mir unangenehmes, Verhalten an den Tag legt, sei es das piepsen im TS, das "Ich muss schlafen, hab morgen Schule." oder das allseits beliebte "Ich muss mal 10 Minuten AFK, meine Mutter hat Essen gemacht." umgebe ich mich sehr ungern mit Kindern.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich Menschen von 0-14 sowieso nicht ausstehen kann (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)...

So, fertig. Genug mit Fremdwörtern rumgeworfen und mit meiner Intelligenz (Die ich hiermit auch nicht bezweifle) geprahlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Habe Nr. 2 gewählt.

PSS: Ich bitte Euch, mich in Kenntnis zu setzen, an welchen Stellen Rechtschreibfehler stehen. Ich hasse Fehler in einem Text. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mahoni1970 (13. November 2007)

Ich spiele sehr gerne mit leuten aus beiden altersklassen (Erwachsene und Jugendliche) doch es gibt bereiche da nerft es doch wenn mann sehr junge spieler in der grp hat. z.b. Man steht in einer Instanz und 3 Mops vor dem nächsten Boss heisste es dann : sry ich muss eben (den Müll runter bingen) mit dem Hund gehen, sonst dreht mir meine Mutter den Strom ab. Oder  am Abend: Mitten in der Insanz eir die gruppe geleavt, weil Mami den jenigen ins Bett schickt und solche Scherze. 

Ich kann in der Hinsicht nur an die Vernunft appelierren doch nur dann in gruppen zu gehen, wenn es möglich ist das Ziel der Gruppe auch zu erreichen. Es ist einfach nicht fair den anderen Spieler gegenüber sie plötzlich für ne gewisse Zeit dumm rumstehen zu lassen oder sie ganz da stehen zu lassen.

Ich weiss soetwas machen auch die älteren Spieler, doch aus meiner Erfahrung her nicht so häufig.


----------



## jabor (13. November 2007)

das ist nicht dein ernst oder? du bist jetzt wieder bloß von der großen masse ausgegangen, " noch kein ganz ausgebildetes gehirn" gehts noch? das könnte man als beleidigung sehen... ich bin 15 und geh in die 10. klasse im gynasium und ich glaube ich kann mit recht behaupten, dass ich schlauer bin als einige erwachsene, die wow spielen. auch hab ich echt kein problem mit anderen "kiddies" zu spielen wenn sie sich normal verhalten. und, du magst im allgemeinen keine kinder, dann überleg mal was du früher warst
 und wie du auf sowas reagiert hättest
Gruß: Jabor


----------



## Bablione (13. November 2007)

Ich (22) habe nichts gegen "Kinder" die sich benehmen können, zudem ist die Lernfähigkeit bei Kindern weitaus Größer als bei Erwachsenen. Was ich als sehr angenehm empfinde ist, wenn ich z.B. meinem Kleinem Bruder (12) was im Spiel erkläre versteht er es sehr schnell. Mein Vater (alter egal), dem muss ich meistens immer alles 2-3 mal erklären, das nervt mich dann schon etwas.


Aber ich hatte auch schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht, bei einem 14 Jährigem, er war immer nett und freundlich und wusste sich zu Unterhalten. Als er aber dann mal mist gebaut hatte und man ihm dies gesagt hatte, ist er dann ausfallend geworden. Schad eigendlich.


MFG Babalione


----------



## Regesas (13. November 2007)

Ich glaube es hängt auch davon ab ob die Person dann schon im Stimmenbruch war? Denn wenn man mit einem Jüngeren im Teamspeak² sitzt in einer ini das kann diese etwas durch TS² noch verhellten stimme echt im Ohr weh tun... Weil wenn man es so sieht wird durch das Headset stimmen manchmal noch Schriller. Habt ihr mal gemerkt das die meisten "Kiddys" irgendwie fast die gleiche Stimme haben?


----------



## Angrimssohn (13. November 2007)

Ich denke es gibt Kinder wie Erwachsene die einfach nur „asozial“ durch ihr Auftreten und Verhalten sind. 

Daher würde ich nicht sagen, das Kinder die schlechteren Spieler sind. 

Auf Grund meiner Arbeit spiele ich meistens Abends und da sind nicht mehr so viele Kinder on wie Tagsüber (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, Ferienzeit etc.) , aber dann ärger ich mich oft über andere noobige Erwachsene. 

Noobs haben keine Altersgrenze und es gibt sie in jeder Altersklasse.


----------



## Berti_ger (13. November 2007)

Mir ist es egal wie alt die Leute sind mit denen ich spiele, hauptsache sie können sich vernünftig artikulieren und benehmen. Wenn sie dann noch hilfreich zu Seite stehen und nicht jeden Fehler gleich ausnutzen um zu flamen ist doch alles in Ordnung. 
Ich spiele ab und zu mit meinem 9 jährigen Sohn und was mir da schon alles unter gekommen ist, kann man gar nicht aufschreiben.
Es ist doch klar, daß ich ihm nicht alles auf einmal beibringen kann. Die ganze Netiquette, das Verhalten in der Welt, in den Instanzen etc. Außerdem kann ich aus einem Kind keinen Erwachsenen machen. Kinder machen halt doch andere Scherze als Erwachsene, nur tolerieren Kinder eher Erwachsene als umgedreht.
Und wenn dann angeblich erwachsene zu ihm sagen "du hast dich aber echt behindert verhalten", dann kann ich mich echt nur für die Leute schämen. 
Mein Sohn hat sehr viel Spaß mit WoW. Wer ist nicht am Anfang immer wieder ins Staunen geraten ... der erste Flug mit dem Greifen, die weiten Landschaften im Brachland etc. Warum sollte ich ihm und anderen jungen Spielern diesen Spaß mißgönnen. So lange es nicht Überhand nimmt und die Schule und Freunde darunter leiden ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Toleranz ist bei vielen Spielern ein echtes Fremdwort. Einige müssen sich ernsthaft in diesem Spiel, in dem Zeit alles und Können nicht viel bedeutet, profilieren. Wie arm.
Nur einen Grund sehe ich auf "Kinder" zu schimpfen. Wenn sie wissen sie muessen um sagen wir mal 9.00Uhr ins Bett, wissen das die Instanz/der Raid länger dauert und gehen trotzdem mit. Man könnte ja noch ein Item vorher abstauben. Oft genug erlebt und von daher sehe ich Kinder in 10/25 Raids, die bis 23, bzw. 23.30Uhr gehen sehr ungern.
Außerdem sind Rülpsen, furzen und jedliche Schimpfwörter im TS nicht cool, sondern einfach nur asozial, betrifft zwar im größten Fall wirklich die jüngeren Spieler, aber ein paar Ältere sollten auch mal ab und an an dieses gute alte Buch "Knigge" denken.
In diesem Sinne.. 
CU Lotte


----------



## MoeMT384 (13. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> ...
> Soll heißen,wir können uns nicht vernünftig artikulieren und leaven schneller ne grp als andere.
> ...



So viel zum Thema vernünftig artikulieren ;-)

Aber mal im Ernst: Fast sämtliche Kiddies, zumindest die, von denen ich weiß, dass sie Kiddies sind, spielen nicht sonderlich gut, um es mal so zu sagen. Klar: als ich angefangen hab mit Rollenspielen war ich auch nicht sonderlich erfahren. Das kommt alles mit der Zeit....

Darum ist es mir egal, wenn auch noch so viele Kids hier rumsausen. Ich mach mein Ding mit der Gilde, fertig aus ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Trayz (13. November 2007)

mein beitrag dazu....

um einmal das mit der altersbegrenzung noch zu ergänzen (habe des noch nicht gelesen, habe aber auch jetzt nicht alles gelesen sind ja mittlerweile 3 seiten und um halb neun morgens nen leseflash haben, habe ich auch noch nicht gehabt ^^) ...
meist ist die altersbegrenzung auch einfach der grund wegen den raidzeiten ... meiner meinung nach sollte nämlich kein 12 jähriger bis mitternacht raiden... 

und meine meinung dazu ob kiddies "Boons" etc. sind ...

nein!

da wie vorher auch gesagt wurde auch erwachsene manchmal nicht spielen können ... siehe futureman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


des einzige was mich an jüngeren mitspielern stört sind oftmals die stimmen im ts da ich vom quicken kopfschmerzen bekomme aber ansonsten ist alles ok so lange sie spielen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit habe nicht abgestimmt ... da ich finde man sollte über sowas keine abstimmung führen, da es leicht diskriminierende ausmaße annimmt =D

/2.tes edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... sehe grade das es sogar schon 6 seiten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirtas (13. November 2007)

Hei, ich wollte auch mal was dazu sagen.
Ich finds schade dass es viele Gilden gibt die ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren haben.
Ich bin 15 und suche schon seit 2 Monaten nach einer Raidgilde.
Ich habe keine Möglichkeit in eine gute Gilde zu kommen weil es wirklich Kiddys gibt die im Raid waren und dann ihre Mom reingekommen ist und die hat dann Gesagt:" Schluss du hast morgen Schule" und zack war der Computer aus.

Wegen sowas sind die Gilden ab 18.
Ich hab nichts gegen Kinder aber wenn es solche sind die im Duell einmal gewinnen und dann 10 Tage später noch schreiben:"haha ich hab dich doch einmal gebasht du fucking noob man, f.ck deine Mutter" dann regt mich des auf, ich mein ich schreib wegen sowas kein Ticket aber solche Typen lösen des aus dass die Gilden ab 18 aufnehmen.
Ich find des echt nich Gut dass man in keine Gescheite Raidgilde kommt wenn man nicht 18 ist, weil "Kiddys" wie ich wollen auch den End-Content sehen und naja, da hat man keine Möglichkeit dazu.

Sollte man mal ändern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Nirtas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (13. November 2007)

Also ich muss sagen: ich bin 33 Jahre alt und ich komme, auch gildenmäßig, auch oft mit "unter 18-jährigen" zusammen. ( 13...14...15...) Mit vielen davon kann man SEHR gut reden. Ich habe da überhaupt kein Problem oder denke dass sie irgendwie "kindisch" oder sonst was sind. Es gibt natürlich auch welche, denen merkt man ihr Alter sehr genau an, aber ich denke, das hat sehr viel mit Erziehung zu tun. Die 13-17 Jährigen die ich kenne haben eine sehr ordentliche Ausdrucksweise. Dass man natürlich jetzt noch nicht mit ihnen über das "große" Leben plaudern kann ist klar, aber es wäre auch nicht so, dass man sich als Erwachsener von ihnen naserümpfend abwenden müsste. Man sollte es einfach mal ausprobieren, dann merkt man es schon selber, mit welchen man kann und mit welchen nicht. Klar, dass man sich natürlich auch ein paar Jahre "runterlassen" muss ;oD dann kommt man prima miteinander aus und selbst ich bin manchmal noch ein Noob und lerne von den Jüngeren. 
Dass es für einige ein Problem ist, wenn Jüngere während des Spielens sagen: Ich muss weg, zum Essen, oder Ich muss weg, es ist Schlafenszeit ... Das sehe ICH nicht als Problem. Es zeigt mir, dass diese trotz des Games noch ordentlich mit ihrer Zeit und ihrem Leben umgehen und anderen Dingen den Vorrang geben. Ich mache das nicht anders, schließlich habe ich Familie und da gehören andere Dinge eben manchmal zur Tagesordnung. 
Klar, ärgerlich ist, wenn man als Gruppe nicht drauf vorbereitet wird und die Aussage dann 2 min vorher kommt und die Person dann "fehlt". Aber wenn man vorher bescheid gibt, wann man gehen muss oder wie lange mann kann..dann sollte es nicht das Problem sein, wenn ein Jugendlicher sich an seine Zeiten hält. 
Ich finde es bedenklicher, wenn man Essen, Freunde, Schlafenzeit etc alles ausfallen lässt, nur um noch länger im Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Muss mich meinem Vorredner in bestimmten Punkten anschliessen. Doch bevor ich meine psychotherapeuthischen Sprüche ablasse muss ich eins noch schnell erläutern:



4 Fehler, Korrektur: "Muss mich meinem Vorredner in bestimmten Punkten anschließen. Doch bevor ich meine psychotherapeutischen Sprüche ablasse, muss ich eins noch schnell erläutern:"



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das heißt, räumliches- logisches Denken fällt ihnen schwerer als älteren.



Korrektur: "räumliches und logisches Denken."



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sie sehen vieles nicht so ernst und gehen deshalb wesentlich "freier" an Dinge ran. Sie denken nicht drüber nach, sie tuen es.



2 Fehler, Korrektur: "... und gehen deshalb wesentlich "freier" an Dinger heran. Sie denken nicht darüber nach, sie tun es."



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf einmal fängt er an WoW zu spielen.



"Auf einmal fängt er an, WoW zu spielen."



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, da die breite Masse der unter 16 jährigen ein, mir unangenehmes, Verhalten an den Tag legt, sei es das piepsen im TS, das "Ich muss schlafen, hab morgen Schule." oder das allseits beliebte "Ich muss mal 10 Minuten AFK, meine Mutter hat Essen gemacht." umgebe ich mich sehr ungern mit Kindern.
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich Menschen von 0-14 sowieso nicht ausstehen kann (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)...



7 Fehler, Korrektur:
"Ich muss sagen, da die breite Masse der unter 16 jährigen ein mir unangenehmes Verhalten an den Tag legt, sei es das Piepsen im TS, das "Ich muss schlafen, hab morgen Schule" oder das allseits beliebte "Ich muss mal 10 Minuten AFK, meine Mutter hat Essen gemacht", umgebe ich mich sehr ungern mit Kindern.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich Menschen von 0-14 sowieso nicht ausstehen kann (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)..."



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> PSS: Ich bitte Euch, mich in Kenntnis zu setzen, an welchen Stellen Rechtschreibfehler stehen. Ich hasse Fehler in einem Text. Danke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Korrektur: "PPS: Ich bitte euch, mich davon in Kenntnis zu setzen..."

So, hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Davidor (13. November 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> 4 Fehler, Korrektur: "Muss mich meinem Vorredner in bestimmten Punkten anschließen. Doch bevor ich meine psychotherapeutischen Sprüche ablasse, muss ich eins noch schnell erläutern:"
> Korrektur: "räumliches und logisches Denken."
> 2 Fehler, Korrektur: "... und gehen deshalb wesentlich "freier" an Dinger heran. Sie denken nicht darüber nach, sie tun es."
> "Auf einmal fängt er an, WoW zu spielen."
> ...



Darf ich dich Hans nennen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheArea51 (13. November 2007)

GZ an VölligBuffeD du sprichst mir aus der sele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur bermerkte ich das immer wenn ich in Raids bin wie Kara, Gruul etc. das die Kiddys im TS sind aber nie was sagen oder sehr selten oder sich einfach Schämen.

Im letzten kara Raid habe ich ne Random gruppe gelteitet die eigentlich Super war keine Wipes alles klar bis beim Prinzen auf einmal der Heil dudu ankahm und sagte ich kann nicht mehr reppen kein Gold mehr naja zuvor gab ich ihn schon 5g und nen anderen hatte mehr mitleid und gab ihn 20g damit er voll reppen konnte und dann kan der Hammer er Schrieb "Muss leider weg meine Mutter holt mich gerade ab bin beim Kumpel" noch bevor ich den Satz volllständig Gelesen hatte hatte mein Assist den schon gekickt und sich im TS ersteinmal Entschuldigt das er den Kicken musste, ich fand OK den war auch schon auf dem Kick und Ignor Botton  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neuen Heiler Eingeladen, Prinzen gelegt und alle waren Happy.

Ich suche demnächst nur noch Gilden wo keine Kinder sind und das mindestalter nicht unter 18 besser noch 20 ist.

Noch etwa, ich Spiele nun auf zwei Server einmal Horde und einmal Ally beides PVP, ich habe nix gegen PVP aber muss es den sein das ein 70er in Gebieten geht und dort lvl 30er zu ganken?

Oder muss es denn sein das man immer min von zwei Angegriffen wird egal ob Horde oder Ally und wenn man dann mal doch nur von einem Angegriffen wird endweder im Kampf ist oder nur noch 30% HP hat?

Mich hat letzens einer ne halbe Stunde lang gegankt ich mich dann in einem ACC vom kumpel in die Freundesliste gesetzt der Horde Spielt und den 3 Tage lang Überall wo der war gegankt, naja ka wo der jetzt ist seit dem ist der nie mehr on gekommen.

Was mir aber dabei Auffällt das es meist in den Ferien sind wo man gegankt wird oder Nachmittags wenn die Kiddys von der Schule kommen, denke das sind alles Kinder die in der Schule Stress haben oder zu Hause keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und sich dann im Spiel ihren frust an anderen spielern auslassen.


PVP ist voll in Ordnung wenn es im Fairen Rahmen bleibt alle anderen die aus Spaß oder anderen das Spiel Kaputt machen wollen und mit 70 nen 40er oder 50er Ganken sollten Bestrafft werden mit nem Negativen Buff der die Angriffskraft oder so Verringert und Ehre Abzug bekommt.


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Darf ich dich Hans nennen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich Dich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass der Autor des Posts dies gewünscht hat? Lies Dir seinen Post am besten nochmal genau durch. Es war kein Flame, ich kam nur dem Wunsch des Post-Autoren nach.


----------



## zock_in (13. November 2007)

Ich bin für "Mir egal", weil ich oft mit noch nicht 18-jährigen in einer InI-Gruppe war/bin und es hat alles geklappt sowie beim Questen, aber ja wie schon oft erwähnt gibts solche und solche nur leider der Großteil sehr "anstrengend" (Gruppe in der InI einfach verlassen(ohne Wort), beschimpfungen wenn man Hilfe braucht usw.)will ich mal sagen. 

Abe sonst wie gesagt eher keine Probleme damit!

Mfg, zock_in


----------



## fabdiem (13. November 2007)

jabor schrieb:


> das ist nicht dein ernst oder? du bist jetzt wieder bloß von der großen masse ausgegangen, " noch kein ganz ausgebildetes gehirn" gehts noch? das könnte man als beleidigung sehen... ich bin 15 und geh in die 10. klasse im gynasium und ich glaube ich kann mit recht behaupten, dass ich schlauer bin als einige erwachsene, die wow spielen.



das verstehst du glaub ich falsch

bis 21 wächs der körper und somit auch das gehirn
das ist so das man mit 15 noch kein ganz ausgebildetes gehirn hat^^

also ist das keine beleidigung sonder eine feststellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin auch 15 allerdings hat sich nochniemand bei mir beschwert ich würde mich schlecht benehmen

und das mit nem "ich bin kurz 10 min AFK, meine mutter hat essen gemacht"
das is numal so mit 20 ungefähr zeiht man aus und kann entscheiden wann man sich das essen macht

übrigens ein kind ist man bis zum alter von 14 ab ds is man jugendlich
mit dem alter von 18 ist man erwachsen


----------



## Davidor (13. November 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass der Autor des Posts dies gewünscht hat? Lies Dir seinen Post am besten nochmal genau durch. Es war kein Flame, ich kam nur dem Wunsch des Post-Autoren nach.



Ich als TE hatte mir eigendlich erhofft,dass hier über eure Meinung zu Kidnern diskutiert wird und net über Rechtschreibung,das hätte man per PM genausogut erledigen können.


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> übrigens ein kind ist man bis zum alter von 14 ab ds is man jugendlich
> mit dem alter von 18 ist man erwachsen



auf dem Papier mag das stimmen, in der Realität leider nicht immer. Es ist halt nicht genau einzugrenzen meiner Meinung nach. Es gibt Erwachsene, welche sich benehmen, als wären sie gerade erst geboren worden und es gibt Jugendliche oder Kinder, welche sich reifer benehmen als der Durchschnitt in ihrer Altersklasse. Von daher halte ich diese Umfrage auch für ziemlich albern.


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Ich als TE hatte mir eigendlich erhofft,dass hier über eure Meinung zu Kidnern diskutiert wird und net über Rechtschreibung,das hätte man per PM genausogut erledigen können.



Ach, Du warst der TE, stimmt. Dann kann ich Dir so direkt sagen, dass der Thread in meinen Augen völlig unsinnig ist.


----------



## Waseritan (13. November 2007)

Ich bin selber auch erst 15,und mit 15 bin ich, was meine Gilde betrifft,der Jüngste,denn die meisten sind bei uns über 20.
Warum ich in dieser Gilde bin ist ganz einfach,ich kann mich gut ausdrücken,rede nicht die ganze Zeit dummes Zeug herum oder benehme mich wie ein kleines Kind dass die ganze Zeit herumspamt.

Ich selbst hatte bis jetzt oft das Problem,mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen.
Oft denken die Leute"Omg,der ist erst 15,der kann doch nix und benimmt sich dumm",da musste ich mich öfters schon auf meinem Server "hochkämpfen",sozusagen weg von dieser "Kiddy"-Schublade.


----------



## RealLichKing (13. November 2007)

Gibt einige die sich vernünftig ausdrücken können und einige die total..naja ^^


----------



## Schlagetot (13. November 2007)

Unser Tank in Kara ist 15, einer unser DDler ist 37. Das alter ist doch völlig wumpe. Es gibt auch ne menge "Erwachsene" die sich wie präpupertär benehmen können. Ich hab schon aus jeder altersklasse leute in unsere Gilde geholt und auch wieder rausgeworfen.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2007)

Ich wollte halt nur mal sagen, ältere Menschen nehmen weniger Informationen auf als Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexander912 (13. November 2007)

Ist das nicht ein Thema.... Meiner Meinung nach sollte es keine Köroerliche Alterskontrolle geben sondern eine Geistige Alterkontrolle... kenne soviel super guteSpieler die gerade mal 14 oder 15 sind und die sich super gut Artikulieren können. 
Daher ist es mir wirklcih so latte ob mein gruppen spieler 14 oder 50 ist, denn 30ig jährige können sich auch wie im Geistige Alter 12 aufführen...

In diesem Sinne
Mfg
Alex das Schnitzel


----------



## Avalanche (13. November 2007)

alexander912 schrieb:


> Alex das Schnitzel



Na toll, jetzt habe ich Hunger und bekomme das Bild eines leckeren Schnitzels mit Senfsauce und Pommes nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (13. November 2007)

Naja ich bin selber auch erst 14, aber ich wurde bisher noch nie als "kiddie" oder so beschimpft^^
Auf jeden fall finde ich es total dumm wie einige leute meinen sie wären besser in games nur weil sie älter sind und dadurch ja auf jeden fall "mehr erfahrung gesammelt haben"
klar is es auch entscheident wie lange man spielt, aber deshalb sind wie gesagt nich alle kinder totale noobs (bzw einige naja,aber die meissten nich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Die altersgrenze finde ich auch eig. total schwachsinnig,klar wollen einige leute auf TS natürlich sag ich jetz mal "nicht jugendfreie" sachen besprechen und so,aber trotzdem eig total schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2007)

Sagen wir mal es so: Jeder ist doch noch ein Kind, es ist nur aus einer anderen Sicht. Meine Eltern sind auch noch Kinder, denn Ihre Eltern leben ja noch, aber wir sehen es halt aus der Sicht, das jeder unter 18 ein Kind ist das so dumm ist WoW zu spielen...


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. November 2007)

ertmal sorry ich hab mich bei der umfrage vertan.. hab ais versehen das 2e genommen wollte aber das erste...

bin ebenfalls der meinung das es sehr vom Menschen abhängt.. Meine Freundin aus noch nicht 18 und teilweise weit über ihrem tatsächlichem Alter was sie hat...
ich hab auch schon erlebt das 42 Jährige sich unreif benommen haben, wie zb irgendwelchen Frauen bei der Itemvergabe bevorzugt hat obwohl sie garnicht an der Reihe waren im Raid nur weil sie etwas mit ihm geflirtet haben.
Ich denke das wenn man nicht nett und freundlich gibt man auch als 12-18 Jähriger vganz gut Spielen und ist ein gern gesehenes Gildenmitglied.


----------



## Dextora (13. November 2007)

hoi bin selber erst 14 

es trifft naürlich auf viele zu aber es gibt auch ''Kiddys'' die richtig gut spielen und auch in gilden sind die  sehr erfolgreich in bc raiden

bin selber in einer gilde die ssc 5/6 und tk 3/4 gecleart hat.(will NICHT angeben...soll nur ein beispiel sein)

hat bei mir auch lange gedauert bis ich eine gute gilde gefunden hab die erfolgreich ist und auch kein problem mit jüngeren spielern hat....ihr kennt ja die vorurteile

''KIddys'' haben auch meistens respekt vor älteren oder so....was bei vielen älteren nicht der fall ist

 sagen wir es so beide fraktionen haben von allen etwas vertreten

mfg Dex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphus (13. November 2007)

Also ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen Jüngere WoW Spieler der/den jungsten den ich je kennen gelernt habe war 9 Jahre alt der mit seinem Papa bei uns in der Gilde war.

Aber leider muss ich sagen das meistens die jüngeren die sind die schnell Ausfallend werden und sich gerne daneben benehmen.
Kinder = Noobs, kann man so nicht sagen, es gibt besimmte viel jüngere als ich die bessere Ausrüstungen etc haben und ihre Chars spielen können. 
Aber wie gesagt es sind auch meistens die die Ausfallend werden oder schnell andere Massiv beleidigen. 


Ich will keinem auf dem Schlips treten, sind halt meine Erfahrungswerte bis jetzt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. November 2007)

Gryphus schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen Jüngere WoW Spieler der/den jungsten den ich je kennen gelernt habe war 9 Jahre alt der mit seinem Papa bei uns in der Gilde war.



1. Accountsharing - Verboten (Sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe)

2. Das Spiel ist ab 12.



Lothloriel schrieb:


> Darf ich Dich dezent darauf hinweisen, dass der Autor des Posts dies gewünscht hat? Lies Dir seinen Post am besten nochmal genau durch. Es war kein Flame, ich kam nur dem Wunsch des Post-Autoren nach.



Das ist richtig und dafür bedanke ich mich auch.


----------



## Argolo (13. November 2007)

Man sagt ja immer das Kinder bei WoW nerven. Ich muss zwar selber sagen das ich mit 14 meine Mitspieler bei Ragnarok Online extrem genervt haben muss (Ich nerve noch immer ein wenig xD). Aber es gibt welche die sich echt vorbildlich verhalten.


----------



## Hulk² (13. November 2007)

Ich kenne ein der ist 10 und schon korrekt drauf.
Und ich kenne kenne welche wo man sich sicher sein kann wenn im Chat vorne [DerName] steht, dass es nur irgendein Flame sein kann oder Leute ein Ticket schreiben blos weil er/sie denjenigen ein bisschen veräppelt haben. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Soramac (13. November 2007)

Also, Ich bin 12 und habe eine angenehme Rechtschreibung und spiele auch nur auf RP Realms und jeden den Ich mal gefragt habe, dachte Ich wäre 18 oder 21 und im TS 14 oder 16....


----------



## OpusDei paRa (13. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Muss mich meinem Vorredner in bestimmten Punkten anschliessen. Doch bevor ich meine psychotherapeuthischen Sprüche ablasse muss ich eins noch schnell erläutern:
> _Kiddie = Eine Person, die sich kindisch verhält (Spammen...etc.), oder ein schlechtes soziales Verhalten hat. In allen Altersgruppen vertreten._
> 
> _Kind = Sehr junger Mensch mit wenig Erfahrung im Leben. (0-16 im Durchschnittlich)_
> ...



ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.... außer, dass ich eigetnlich grundsätzlich nichts gegen kinder habe und mir meine rechtschreibung egal ist stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu!

und 



> das ist nicht dein ernst oder? du bist jetzt wieder bloß von der großen masse ausgegangen, " noch kein ganz ausgebildetes gehirn" gehts noch? das könnte man als beleidigung sehen... ich bin 15 und geh in die 10. klasse im gynasium und ich glaube ich kann mit recht behaupten, dass ich schlauer bin als einige erwachsene, die wow spielen. auch hab ich echt kein problem mit anderen "kiddies" zu spielen wenn sie sich normal verhalten. und, du magst im allgemeinen keine kinder, dann überleg mal was du früher warst
> und wie du auf sowas reagiert hättest
> Gruß: Jabor



1. von was soll man sonst ausgehen, wenn nicht von der breiten masse?? man muss es ja irgendwie verallgemeinern!

2. das gehirn des menschen ist erst mit 22 jahren (glaub ich o_0 vllt auch 21) voll ausgebildet, somit is das biologisch bedingt und bewiesen und keineswegs eine beleidigung!

-------

ansonsten würde ich sagen, ist dieses statement von deadwoll am besten und trifft am ehesten zu!



> Meine Erfahrungen mit Kindern:
> 
> Sie spielen meist besser als wir alten Säcke. Das heisst sie reagieren schneller auf unvorhergesehenes. Ich hab schon Kinder gesehen die einen Boss in einer heroischen Ini bis zum Ausgang gekitet haben und ihn solo erledigt haben während der Rest der Gruppe längst gestorben war.
> 
> ...


----------



## haukii (13. November 2007)

also ich hab mit meinen jungen 14 jahren auch schon so einige dumme sprüche an den kopf geschmissen bekommen...ich find des schwachsinnig das man jemanden auf sein alter beschränkt... ok ich geb zu es gibt wirklich dumme leute in wow.. viele davon sind unter 16 aber naund? ich finde man sollte des in kauf nehmen das man mit nen paar trotteln zusammenspielt wenn man online zockt. und des mit den gilde.. naja ich glaub da ham meine vorposter auch schon genug zu geschrieben.. es ist schwachsinnig da es wie von vielen schon gesagt auf den einzelnen und auf seine spielweise ankommt.
MfG Firstline


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Bin auch Erst 16.
Man sollte aber nicht nach dem Alter Urteilen sondern nach dem Verhalten!


----------



## Totenprinz (13. November 2007)

Hi,

Bin auch erst 14 und denke das man auch als Kind gut spielen kann (sicherlich gibt es ausnahmen, aber die gibt es auch bei volljährigen). Bei mir hat sich noch nie jmd beschwert das ich schlecht spielen würde oder so. Auch die Gilde hat kein problem damit und nimmt mich zu kara-raids etc. mit. Es kann nur mal probleme geben wenn die eltern mitten im kara raid anfangen zu stressen (jetzt mach endlich den pc aus du spielst schon viel zu lang etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Im gegensatz dazu gibt es auch erwachsene die sich kindisch benehmen. z.B. einer ist aus der gilde gegangen weil wir gesagt haben er soll ma die fresse halten weil er nur rum gespammt hat, am tag darauf hat er dann im allgemeinchat in sw (hauptstadt der menschen in wow) unsere gilde beleidigt etc. Solche leute sind kindischer als manches kind^^

Naja das ist meine Meinung. MfG
Totenprinz


----------



## fabdiem (13. November 2007)

fazit:

es gibt junge spieler die verhalten sich gut
und es gibt junge spieler die verhalten sich schlecht

man kann das verhalten also nicht am alter beurteilen 


p.s. es hat schon wieder ein mädchen mit 14 ihr abitur mit 1.0 abgeschlossen und will jetz medizin studieren


----------



## Deluxe-headshot (13. November 2007)

ich finds kommt auf denn charakter an^^ wie er sich wer hält...naya sind auch erwachsener,ich bin 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und immoment hat keiner was gegen mich (ich hoffe es bleibt so) ich sach ya es kommt aufn charakter an =)

hf&gl beim zocken

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (13. November 2007)

Also unsere Gilde hat auch eine "Altersbeschränkung"  20 sollte man schon sein. Sicherlich, es gibt auch genug Idioten die älter sind, jedoch ( das sind meine Erfahrungen ) sind die jüngeren Spieler sehr anstrengend. Zum Teil hab ich das Gefühl, das Jugendlicher bis 15, mehr schreiben kann. Da wird ein Kauderwelsch in den Chat geschrieben, den kein Schwein versteht .. dann .. sollte es der Fall sein, muss man auch noch ins TS mit denen und da reißt mir dann irgendwann der Geduldsfaden. Was da für ein Mist geredet wird, das glaubt man nicht. Diese kleinen Piepsstimmen, sprechen dann auch noch so wie sie schreiben. Da wird nicht gelacht, da wird "lol" gesagt, andauernd. Da werden, aber auch wirklich alle, Abkürzung auch ausgesprochen. " Bin 8h schon on, ololo" ... ne .. das geht einfach nicht. 

Ich schere nicht alle über einen Kamm, aber mich persönlich nerfts schon sehr mit den jüngeren Spielern.


----------



## Psyco (13. November 2007)

Ja, wie sschon des öfteren angesprochen, es liegt am Individuum...

Ich kenn Kiddies, die auf wesentlich höherem Niveau spielen als manch "alter Sack". Genauso aber auch leider welche, deren Wortschatz sich auf ein minimales Fekaldeutsch begrenzt (ein Dank an den heutigen sogenannten HipHop... *hust*)

Naja, es liegt halt an jedem selbst, wie er sich gibt und was er aus sich macht.

Aber zum Thema "Noobs".... Ich denke wir waren alle mal Noobs^^ Man muss ja schließlich alles erstmal lernen und es ist ja auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen^^


----------



## Teufelskiler (13. November 2007)

Naja bin ja auch 13 kann dich gut verstehn ^^"
Ich hass es auch dass man nur wegen seines alters beurteilt wird!
Die warn ja auch alle ma so alt wie wir =)

Lg Teufelskiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. November 2007)

Folgendes Beispiel:

Abends, nach der Arbeit. Man freut sich auf seinen nächsten Raid, mal wieder etwas abschalten und die Welt hinter sich lassen. Man loggt ein, in der Gilde ein Neuer, spielt Schurke (scheiss Vorurteil, ich weiß...) und ist im TS2. Gut, ab in den Channel, mal gucken, was das für einer ist. 
Oh je, Fistelstimmchen und die Ausdrücke "lol", "rofl" und "omg" häufen sich im Voicechat (!) exponentiell. Naja, man selbst ist 30, war auch mal 13, deswegen mal abwarten und Toleranz zeigen. Man bekommt im Spiel ein paar Whispers von anderen Gildies, die wohl schon länger im Channel mit dem Neuen waren.
Gut, machen wir die Probe aufs Exempel und nehmen den Jungen mal mit in ne 25er Instanz.
Kurz nach den ersten Mobgruppen erste Pause und unserem Neuen erklären, was es mit Aggro auf sich hat und dass am besten der Tank diese haben sollte. Weiterhin sind Schafe, Schweine und Schildkröten kein Freiloot, sondern von den Magiern und vor allem vom Rest des Raid so gewünscht und Klingenwirbel kein passendes Talent in der Nähe eines solchen Gegners. Desweiteren frage ich mich, warum Paladinbuffs nicht stacken und mehrere Bedrohungs-Senk-Buffs auf einen Charakter dürfen. Aber egal, ich bin alt genug, ich muß Toleranz zeigen. *g*
Ich frage mal kurz, was der Neue vorher so gemacht hat und gucke seine Ausrüstung an. PvP-T5-Set. Es folgt eine mehrminütige Ausführung, was für ein Ober-Roxxor (oder so, glaube ich habe den Begriff "Hunter Item" und das obligatorische "!!!111!!11einself" vergessen...) er in den Arenas ist.

Naja, ich hör mal auf, das fortzuführen, Ihr kennt das garantiert alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER: Ich verallgemeinere das mit unseren Kleinen lieber nicht. Immerhin haben wir in der Gilde einige Jungs und Mädels, die weit unter 18 sind und mit denen wir viel Spaß haben, genauso gibt es welche, die mit ihren 28 Jahren nicht gerade intellektuell glänzen.  Von daher drücke ich erstmal auf "egal" und lese mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht weiter.


----------



## Jueliee (13. November 2007)

ich würd sage in allen alters klassen gibts "dumme kiddies" bei den 12+12jährigen schätz ich mal 40%von dennen bei 14-18 so 15% bei 18+nur noch 2%...
bin selba 14^^und komm mit allen klar außer gilde und so,die meisten denken ich bin so um 22rum^^bin ich stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## churti (13. November 2007)

Also Kinder=Noobs? finde ich ist der falsche Titel. 
Noobs waren/sind wir alle mal und ich persönlich habe auch kein Problem damit jemand etwas zu erklären/ zu zeigen wenn man mich freundlich fragt. Das habe ich auch bisher durch jede Altersklasse gesehen. 

Was mich persönlich bei "Kindern" stört (und selbst da muss ich sagen das ich auch schon jüngere Mitspieler erlebt habe die natürlich wesentlich reifer gewirkt haben als ihr alter es denken läßt genau wie ich auch ältere Mitspieler erlebt habe die sich dermaßen daneben benommen haben) ist die noch nicht so stark vorhandene Kritikfähigkeit, was auch dann den meißten stört. Das liegt aber rein biologisch gesehen in der Natur des Menschen. Und das 12-15 ist nunmal ein heikles Alter ist weiß jeder. Deswegen glaub ich das es davon ein wenig mehr gibt als bereits ältere. 

Und genau das muss man im Hinterkopf behalten. Jeder von uns ist/war mal so jung und rebellisch zu diesem Zeitpunkt und sollte vllt extra darauf dann Rücksicht nehmen als das ganze nicht nochmal mehr aufspitzen. 

Wenn ich in einer Gruppe bin frag ich nicht nach dem Alter und hab sofort Vorurteile. Ich spiele einfach mit ihnen und zu 99% geht auch alles gut. Wenn einer was besser machen soll wirds in der Gruppe gerade gesprochen und fertig ist. Daran halten sich die meißten ( und auch die meißten "Kiddies")!


----------



## Big_Ben (13. November 2007)

Ich bin 14, raide.... relativ .... erfolgreich Ssc und habe keinerlei Probleme mit anderen Leuten gehabt.
Spiele auch nicht Allianz / Schurke =)


----------



## Lyriann (13. November 2007)

Ich denke das Alter und Weisheit nicht immer im gleichen Tempo vorranschreiten.

Ich habe mich schon mit 11 jährigen Spielern großen Bossen gestellt.

Ich hab aber auch schon 40+ gehabt denen würde ich nicht mal einen Eimer Wasser zum umtreten geben, aus Angst das sie sich die Zehen brechen.

Erst kennenlernen dann beurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromma (13. November 2007)

Muss gestehen...Bin auch erst 13 und bin voll und ganz zufrieden weil ich zu den wenigern gehöre die einen netten Umgangston haben (Sagen eig. alle die mich kennen und die sind alle um die 30...z.B in meiner Gilde.Da sind alle +20 und die finden mich sehr nett.Die haben da schon ganz andere kennen gelernt...)
Ich denke es gibt 3 Gruppen von Kiddys...Die einen sind zurückhaltend und die kennt kaum einer und die spielen wenig mit anderen zusammen.
Die 2. Gruppe sind die (so wie ich) wo das einzige Problem mit den jungen Jahren die Schule wenn z.b nen raid hat und des bis 3 Uhr morgens geht is das nit so schön (so gehts mir oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dass man manches net verstehen kann...
Die 3. Gruppe sind die, die sich net richtig wissen wie man sich ausdrückt und einen oft beschimpfen bzw. sowas wie lol,rofl oder omg andauernt verwenden,und sich immer als ganz doll und supi definieren...
Mit solchen macht das spielen eig. keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das is meine Meinung zu kiddys....


----------



## Gromma (13. November 2007)

Achja btw ich spiele Horde Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealWisdom (13. November 2007)

LordDruidikus schrieb:


> Bin auch Erst 16.
> Man sollte aber nicht nach dem Alter Urteilen sondern nach dem Verhalten!



In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.

Ich persönlich bin jeden Tag mit älteren (18+) Spieler konfrontiert (am häufigsten sind Diese zu späterer Stunde in den Hauptstädten anzutreffen), die offenkundig und schamlos

( A)soziales Verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben (egal in welcher Form dies geschah)
( elästigung anderer Spieler über den öffentlichen Chat bzw. durch Anflüstern betreiben (Instanzen, Bettelei)
( C)liché behaftet durch die Welt gehen --> jeder der nicht lila/oder zumindestens blaue Items sein eigen nennt ist ein K...Noop oder schlimmeres --> es gibt eben auch Leute die arbeiten um Geld zu bekommen und nicht vom Vater Staat gesponsert werden (Sollte ich jemanden mit dieser schroffen Aussage beleidigen möchte ich mich schon vorweg entschuldigen) und damit wahrscheinlich nicht soviel Zeit haben um 24/7 am Game zu sitzen
( D)ümmliche Sprüche z.B. im Handelschannel ablassen und sich dann im gleichen Atemzug beschweren wenn einem anderen Spieler z.B. beim Posten von Items (Verlinkung mittels Addons oder ähnliches) ein Missgeschick passiert --> diese armen Teufel werden dann über denn Öffentlichen oder auch mittels Whisper gnadenlos verhöhnt oder auch nur beschimpft und mit allerlei derben Sprüchen bombardiert

Man könnte diese Liste noch endlos weiterführen und jeder von euch kennt sicher denn einen oder anderen auf den die Beschreibung passt, doch möchte ich nicht zuweit vom eigentlichen Thema abschweifen.

Ich persönlich (schon lange erwachsen (biologisches Alter) und hoffentlich auch geistig) finde die Gegenwart von jüngeren Mitspielern keinesfalls als störend. In den meisten Fällen sind Sie es die wieder Heiterkeit in eine frustriende Situation bringen oder auch nur die Hilfbereitschaft offerieren die (wie es mir scheint) machen Anderen abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## ELadron (13. November 2007)

So... ich bin im Moment auch "erst" 17 und habe bis jetzt mit sogenannten Kiddies eigentlich so gutwie nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde einige Typen, die erst 14/15 sind, die aber meiner Meinung nach mehr Skill haben als wohl manch andere, die ich kenne. Wir clearen im Moment The Eye und SSC und haben uns auch schon dran gewöhnt, dass ein paar von den Jüngeren wegen Schule und sowas immer so gegen 22.00Uhr off müssen (weil die Eltern sonst Stress machen, etc... kenn ich auch alles noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen... aber die gibt es bekanntlich überall und man muss damit leben! Man sollte aber auf keinen Fall wegen solchen Ausnahmefällen verallgemeinern, dass die Jüngeren nichts draufhaben, direkt rumheulen oder was auch immer! Ansonsten kommt es sehr leicht zu Vorurteilen, die nicht gerechtfertigt sind...

Also von mir gibts eindeutig ein: ja ich komme gut mit jüngeren im Spiel klar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (13. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun, ich bin selber über 30 und habe da so meine eher schlechten Erfahrungen mit Spielern in Deinem Alter gemacht. Ich ziehe eine reifere Comunity/Gruppe/Gilde auf jeden Fall vor. Schon allein weil man dann auch über Themen reden kann, wo ein 13 Jähriger (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) einfach auf Grund seiner mangelnden Lebenserfahrung einfach nicht mit reden kann.
Leider hab ich es sehr oft erlebt das grade die unter 20 jährigen sich oft nicht benhemen können. Sie werden sehr schnell beleidigend, sind oft zu ungeduldig, hören selten richtig zu und machen einfach wonach ihnen gerade Lust ist ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Sicher benimmt sich der eine oder andere "Erwachsende" genau so. Jedoch ist das zum Glück nicht die Regel.
Wobei ich noch sagen muss das der Begriff "Kiddi" wie er oft verwendet wird als abfällige Bemerkung, meiner Interpretation nach nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Ein "Kiddi" ist für mich jemand der einfach unfähig ist sich zu benehmen, in einer Gruppe sich unter zu ordnen oder sozial zu verhalten. Und diese Eigenschaften treffen auch auf den einen oder anderen "Erwachsenen" zu.

Wenn ich jetzt sage das Wir für anders waren, werden sicher einige sagen 'jaja..das sagen die "Alten" ja immer'. Aber ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, es ist war. Sicher waren wir als Kinder auch keine Unschuldslämmer. Allerdings gab es bei uns als Kinder/Jugendliche Grenzen die wir einfach nicht wagten zu überschreiten. Das ist heute leider nicht mehr der Fall. Die "Jugend" von heute hat meiner Meinung nach verlernt (oder nie gelernt) was Respekt usw eigendlich bedeutet. Das ist Schade. Ich denke aber das Problem liegt nicht bei den Kindern selber, sondern bei jenen die für Ihre Bildung und Entwicklung verantwortlich sind. Also wir die Eltern, Lehrer, Erzieher ect.


----------



## Nirtas (13. November 2007)

> Dass es für einige ein Problem ist, wenn Jüngere während des Spielens sagen: Ich muss weg, zum Essen, oder Ich muss weg, es ist Schlafenszeit ... Das sehe ICH nicht als Problem. Es zeigt mir, dass diese trotz des Games noch ordentlich mit ihrer Zeit und ihrem Leben umgehen und anderen Dingen den Vorrang geben.



Für mich ist dass auch kein Problem, solange er sagt dass er um 10 ins bett muss.
Nicht wenn in einer Gilden bewerbung drin steht dass raidzeiten bis 12 kein Problem sind.

dass meinte ich damit.

Es ist gut wenn die unter 18 Jährigen gut mit ihrem Leben und Freunden und so umgehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollte ich nur sagen


----------



## Dunham (13. November 2007)

die beleigigung "kiddy" bezieht sich meist auf "kindisches" verhalten. also kinder in dem sinne. dass sie noch nicht mal 10 sind... DIe meistens kleinkinder spielen ja die meiste zeit und machen quatsch und denken nicht genau drüber nach was sie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das OH FUCK SHIT DRECKS BOON, DU BIST JA HÖCHSTENS 13 JAHRE ALT!!!! wird eh meistens von leuten gesagt, die ein "kiddyisches" verhalten an den tag legen und ist nicht zu beachten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMan2110 (13. November 2007)

Ich bin selbst erst 13 bla bla bla.



Schambambel schrieb:


> Ich habs mal erlebt, dass ein Junge mitten in einer Instanz eingeschlafen ist. Wir waren alle im TS und nach seiner Stimme zu urteilen war der sicher keine 13 Jahre alt. Als er wieder aufgewacht ist, sagte er orginal: "Ich bin sooo müde. Da hab ich kurz die Äuglein zugemacht."



Ja sowas hab ich auch mal erlebt. Und nein Nicht von einem 9 Jährigen sondern von einem 25 Jahre alten Ex gildenkolegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasotasNeL (13. November 2007)

So auch dann hab ich auch mal abgestimmt."Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder..." bin ja selbst eins ;-)(auch 13).
Manche ind schon ganz ok aber manche nerven echt.Wenn ich in Grupppen spiele dann ist mir das Alter recht egal,es können auch 12-17 Jährige super tanken/heilen u.s.w.Es gibt Leute die über 18 sind und sich benehmen wie ein Kind.Ich finds ganz ok mit einigen "Kiddies"(das Wort mag ich garnicht)in Gruppen zu gehen,anscheinend auch meine Gilde und die Leute mit denen ich in Instanzen gehe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2007)

Also gegen junge Spieler hab ich an sich nicht... ABER...
Es ist nunmal so das inbesondere jüngere Menschen, sich stark vom Mainstream mitreißen lassen (soll heißen diese ganzen HiphopQuackdideldums) und genau die sind oftmals in der Mehrheit... 
Und sie benehmen sich auch dementsprechend wie man es von solcherlei... ehm... Gestalten... "erwartet".
Ihr wisst was damit gemeint ist ^^

Natürlich ist nicht jeder jüngere gleich solch ein Typ... es gibt immer Ausnahmen über die ich mich auch freue und da ich eh nicht oft im TS bin machen mir auch die Stimmen keine Sorgen...
Und es kann schon sein, das insbesondere 12-15 Jährige manchmal über die Stränge schlagen aber hey... ich seh das mit Humor... und vielleicht kann man sie sogar noch "erziehen" ^^


----------



## TheArea51 (13. November 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> das verstehst du glaub ich falsch
> 
> bis 21 wächs der körper und somit auch das gehirn
> das ist so das man mit 15 noch kein ganz ausgebildetes gehirn hat^^
> ...




Mit 18 Bist du vom Gesetz her Volljährig gilts aber keines wegs als Erwachsen sonst würde auch nicht ein 18 sogar 20 Jähriger/Jährige noch mit der Jugendstrafe bestraft werden Teilsweise!


----------



## El-Kersoma (13. November 2007)

Das ist sehr zwiespaltig
wie bereits erwähnt spielen manche aber nur mache kinder echt gut aber 
die meisten kinder sind einfach mal hoffnungslose fälle und recht orientierungslos
mann muss auf differenzieren wann ist man noch ein Kind?
unter 14?
aber auch 16+ kann ganz schön schlecht in solchen sachen sein


----------



## Kulunki (13. November 2007)

Ich habe beim Spielen keine Probleme, ob jung oder alt, überhaupt kein Thema. Finde aber dennoch Gilden mit Altersmindestgrenzen nicht schlecht, da ich dort auch mal OOC mit den leuten am schnacken bin und wenns da um Frau und Kind oder dergeleichen geht einfach mehr Gesprächspartner am Start sind. Auch kann ich davon ausgehen dass diese Leute eher verständniss haben wenn ich mitten im Gruppenspiel abbrechen muss um mich z.B. um Kind oder Frau zu kümmern. Hier muss ich natürlich sagen Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel aber im Allgemeinen ist das doch so.

Die Altersbegrenzung in Gilden hat meist nichts mit den Schutz der Älteren vor den Jüngeren zu tun sondern eher die "Kiddys"(entschuldigt den Ausdruck) davor zu bewahren in einen lahmen haufen alter Säcke zu "joinen" wo nix weitergeht.(das is jetzt überspitzt dargestellt, aber so oder so ähnlich ist es wohl)

Achso wem die Meinung nicht gefällt stört euch nicht dran, ich spiel HDRO wir werden uns nicht über den weg laufen.

Viele Grüsse aus Mittelerde

Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Black Chaos (13. November 2007)

Naja.. hmm... Interessantes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls, wie gesagt, kommt es auf das Geistliche Alter draufan (Gott ich liebe diesen Wort/Satz)
Da der User ja nich mit seinem realem Körper sondern mit Seinem Avatar rumspielt.
Jedoch gibt es mal ehrlich gesagt mehr Niveaulose Geistliche Individuen mit dem Alter 12-17 als 18+(Ok sry, für diese Fremdwörter.)

Aber man kann eben nicht jedes Kind als Anfänger Noob abstempeln, naja was heisst schon Noob, Noob ist ja nur ein Ausdruckswort von Newby was gleich Anfänger is, sozusagen ist es ja nicht eine Beleidigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Minderjährige im TS hmm... hab ich nix gegen aber was mich am meisten stört ist halt diese Pieps-Stimme, auch wenn ich mir jetz Feinde machen würde ;D

Anyway
GreeZ n'd Peace de Psych0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durahil (13. November 2007)

Das macht meiner Meinung nach keinen unterschied ob jemand 13 ist oder 32 "Kiddy" ist eins dieser WoW modewörter die ständig benutzt werden wen irgendjemand mist baut.

Ich hab schon 12 jährige gesehen die geniale WoW spieler sind genauso wie ich 27 jährige gesehen hab die man einfach nur noch auslachen kann weil sie ohne nachzudenken in mobgruppen laufen.


----------



## Ganos (13. November 2007)

hmm, also ich bin auch erst 13 Jahre alt, jedoch machte ich schon oft sehr gute Eindrücke in verschiedensten raids, man nahm einen 13 Jährigen wie mich mit misstrauen in den raid auf, als ich mich als tank meldete. Nun, wie auch immer, nach den ersten 5 raids in Karazhan und Gruul war ich maintank und trat der raidleitung bei. Alles in allem, diese dämlichen Vorurteile gegenüber kindern regen mich furchtbar auf, denn ich denke es würde Erwachsenen auch nicht gerecht sein wenn die wahrheit über einige gesagt werden. Wenn man z.B einen 35 jährigen suchti im TS trifft, der ständig am zocken is, ledig und arbeitslos. So etwas finde ich bedauerndswert: somit sollte man auch über dieses thema keine Vorurteile bilden, also weder über kinder, noch über suchtis die außer wow nichts im leben haben. Alles was ich verlange ist respekt gegenüber jedem menschen, also auch kindern. Bleibt also bitte auf dem boden der tatsachen.

mfg

Ganos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dârkda (13. November 2007)

Hiho!
Ich bin selbst ein "Kiddy" mit 14 Jahren, aber ich finde es gibt zu viele Vorurteile. Wie überall gibt es Aussnahmen. Ein Freund von mir leavt nach einem Wipe sofort die Gruppe, aber der Rest meiner gleichaltrigen Freunde können sie zivilisiert artikulieren und auch gut spielen. Ich z.B. habe in Arena mit einem 14 Jährigen 2000er Wertung und 3vs3 mit einem 14Jährigen und einem 12Jährigen 1900er Wertung. Also die Vorurteile Kiddys können nicht zocken und so. Ich finde das ist einfach nur Blödsinn.

Mfg Dârkda


----------



## Mr.Wayne (13. November 2007)

Ich persönlich hab mit Kindern in WoW eigentlich keine Porbleme,kenne genug 15 Jährige mit denen ich immer gechillt im TS rumhängen kann auch wenn ich fast 10 Jahre älter bin^^
Die Vorurteile kommen natürlich anfangs immer und es gibt auch tatsächlich nen paar Leute,die sich mit ihren Aussagen nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckern.Will jetzt keine Namen nennen aber was ich absolut net leiden kann ist eben wenn nen 14 jähriger mich Flamed wegen irgendwelchen Nichtigkeiten und auf ignore tut was natürlich net so schön is für die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hatte bisher mehr Streit mit Erwachsenen bzw Probleme als mit Minderjährigen.
Wie gesagt ist es alles ne Frage des geistigen Alters und der Reife ...
mfg,
Mr. Wayne


----------



## Core.Wartex (13. November 2007)

Dieses Thema ist nunmal schon so oft durchgekaut worden...
Ich glaube jeder in diesem Thread weiß jetzt, das Kiddie nicht gleich schlecht ist.

Es kommt für mich auf das Spielerische Vermögen an, danach beurteile ich die Personen mit denen ich spiele.
Gilden mit Altersbeschränkung allerdings finde ich voll ok, sinnvoll sind sie letztendlich auch. 
Diese Gilden wollen halt, das ihre Spieler zu den Raidzeiten einfach ZEIT haben, und nicht ins Bett müssen, denn das ist beim Großteil der unter (ich sag mal 16) 16 jährigen oft der Fall.

Meine Meinung :]


----------



## Nightwraith (13. November 2007)

Hey Leute wie definiert ihr Kiddys?
Ich bin selber erst 15 aber sehe mich eigentlich nicht als Kiddy... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei 13 da in meinen Erfahrungen auch nochmal was ganz andres is...tut mir Leid, ich kenn dich ja nich Davidor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings kenn ich die größten Deppen von denen ich weiß das sie erwachsen sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am schlimmsten sind aber echt die Leute die im BG dan rumbrüllen "Geht sterben ihr Kack-Boons"oder sowas...das ist eben daneben und da mache auch ich "Kiddys" für verantwortlich.
 Greez... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. November 2007)

Ich wollte nur noch hinzufügen das ich in einer Gilde bin mit Leuten die Erwachsen sind, und von denen ich nicht behaupten würde das sie unbedingt besser spielen als ich...ich versteh mich mit allen in der Gilde echt gut und sie sind wie gesagt zum Großteil über 20 Jahre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist wol tatsächlich eine Frage der geistigen Reife, so blöd das jetzt auch klingen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forc (13. November 2007)

also ich bin auch selber 13 und spiel auch oft mit leute die 16, 17 usw sind. Die meisten sind schlimmer als ein 10jähriger denn die denken sie wären die coolest und achso imba spieler und labern alle zu wie gut sie wären. da sich einer so auf geführt hat hat der ganze server ihn vom server geekelt^^also es gibt manchmal kinder die angefangen haben zu spielen oder sich net acc wohl möglich gekauft haben aber da darf man nicht im vorraus sagen < Ey mit nem kiddy geh ich keine> oder son spruch. und auch die gilden altersbeschränkung ist schwachsinn. mir sagen viele das sei wegen langem auf bleiben und so aber wieso kann man die raids nicht am späten nach mittag machen oO


also ihr wisst bestimmt was ich gewählt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraljin (13. November 2007)

Ich denke solche vorurteile werden von menschen in die welt gesetzt die selbst nicht besser sind, d.h sie entsprechen dem geistigem alter von dem sie eigtl. meinen es wären nur spammer /grpleaver etc.. um es noch etwas formell auszudrücken


----------



## Wabo (13. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








Ich sags mal so wir haben bei uns 2 in der Gilde die beide 14 Jahre alt sind und ich muss sagen sie nerven da sie ständig irgendwelches belangloses zeugs fragen wie wo droppt das und so zeugs. Kurz es sind kleine Träumer. Jedoch der kleine Bruder meines besten In Game freundes ist ebenfalls 14 und viel reifer als die beiden sogar eins unserer Ratsmitglieder ist 14 und hat ne arenawertung in allen teams von 2200+.

Sprich es kommt nicht aufs Alter direkt an sondern auf die Reife, jedoch hab ichs selber (17) schon öfters erlebt das Jüngere SPieler eher die gruppe bzw Gilde verlassen als ältere (Grund war bei uns z.b ein krieger dem wir mehr als Theater in Kara noch nicht zugetraut haben zu tanken haben ihn aber trotzdem immer eingewechselt damit er sich langsam eingewöhnt und später auch beim prinzen mitkann. Der Junge war 13 und ist nachem 2. Raid aus der Gilde gegangen Grund war das er meinte wir würden ihn auslachen bzw unterschätzen bzw ihm nichts zutrauen und so weiter ...)

Sprich es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## e_guido (13. November 2007)

wie es hier wohl schon sehr oft geschrieben wurde...

es kommt nicht auf das alter drauf an, man muss seine KLASSE SPIELEN können! 

ich find es aber irgendwie komisch, mir zb meinen vater wow spielend vorzustellen Oo

aber bei den meisten raidgilden gibt es ein mindestalter, weil viele kinder nunmal früh ins bett müssen, das ist einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei es da natürlich auch wieder welche gibt, die länger aufbleiben dürfen als andere usw.


----------



## Eisfieber (13. November 2007)

Es kommt auf den einzelfall an 

mit einigen kann man gut spielen mit andren weniger gut


----------



## Veragron (13. November 2007)

Achja, was ich gestern Abend noch überlesen hatte...


TheArea51 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Kinder mit 13,14 und co. erst gar nicht das Spiel Spielen dürften!
> 
> Jedesmal das selbe, man geht in eine Instanz und miten drin geht so ein Spinner AFK und schreibt muss ma eben Essen gehn meine Mama hat Essen gemacht oder sowas wie mitten im Boss Fight ich muss weg meine mama sagt ich muss Schluss machen oder der Oberhammer die Eltern ziehen den Stecker^^
> 
> ...



Es gibt durchaus noch Leute die ein RL haben, (sie stellen sogar die Mehrheit der Spieler möchte ich meinen...), und viele von denen haben viele eine Familie. Ob sie nun Elternteil oder Kind sind spielt keine Rolle, wenn ich nicht zu Abend essen würde weil mir HdRO wichtiger ist, wär mein PC weg. Selbe ist bei den Eltern, bei meiner alten Gilde fingen die Raids unter der Woche auch erst gegen 19:30 h an, weil es eben viele Erwachsene und auch Jugendliche in der Gilde gab und diese mit ihrer Familie zu Abend gegessen haben. Keiner der eine Familie/Freundin/whatsoever hat, wird nicht wegen einer Instanz, die man jederzeit machen kann, aufs Abendessen verzichten. Und das du Vater bist, glaube ich auch nicht. Nicht mit der Einstellung. Achja, und dien Zeitbeschränkung gibts für WoW. Nennt sich 'Elterliche Freigabe'. 

~Veragron


----------



## Hubautz (13. November 2007)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie definiert ihr Kiddys?
> Ich bin selber erst 15 aber sehe mich eigentlich nicht als Kiddy...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube das ist eine nicht ganz unmassgebliche Frage.

Für mich sind alle unter 20-jährigen Kiddies - alles eine Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## Al_Capone (13. November 2007)

es giebt genau so viele schlechte kinder in mmorpgs wie er erwachsene


----------



## Jaaber (13. November 2007)

Bin selber 'nen Kind (15) und findedoch, dass ich sehr umgänglich bin.
Ich kann vernünftiges Deutsch und respektiere andere.
Es gibt 20-Jährige, die nicht einen ordentlichen Satz hinkriegen und sich bei jedem Wort vertippen.
Leider trifft das Vorurteil aber auf über 50% zu...

MfG


----------



## mulrak (13. November 2007)

Huhu !

also ich finde das Kinder nicht gleich Nobbs sind, weil ich (14 jahre) auch kara, gruul, maggi ssc clear und the eye bis vor kael geraidet hab und auch dadurch beweise das ich skill habe. Bin auch auf meinem server noch nie negativ aufgefallen.
 klar gibt es immer ausnahmen , daran liegst uch das es diese vorurteile gibt ...

Es gibt halt Kinder mit einem reifen geistigenalter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und einpaar das sind einfach noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mulli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwuckl (13. November 2007)

Hi erstmal,
also ich bin 14 und hab mit 11 1/2 mit WoW angefangen. Mit ca. 13 1/2 war ich dann 70 und wollte mir ne Gilde suchen. Die Gilde, in die ich schon immer mal wollte, hat dann mal Member gesucht und was stand drunter?

,,einzigste Voraussetzung: Mindestalter 18 Jahre." -.-

Die Gilde war für mich dann also gestorben.
Die Meisten denken wahrscheinlich mit 13 oder so hat man grad erst angefangen und weiß nicht wo das ist und weiß nicht wo dieses ist usw...
Aber ich kannte mich mit meinen 13 Jahren ja eigentlich schon ziemlich gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So, das wollte ich jetzt nur mal loswerden...

Hatte auch mal ne lustige Begegnung im Brachland:

Situation: Der Raptor, den ich angegriffen hab, hatte nur noch 2% hp oder so. Also hab ich gedacht, kill ich ihn halt noch mit arkane Explosion. Unabsichtlich hab ich dann so eine kranke Gazelle gekillt und der Dudu neben mir motzt mich an (ich zitiere): NA TOLL DUA RSCH DIE MUSS ICH FÜR MEINE QUEST HEILEN MANN!!!!!

mmh, also will mal wissen, wie alt der war, vielleicht ja 40 oder so^^

Und mit Raids ist das bei mir halt auch ein Problem. Mich schickt Mami halt noch ins Bett, nächster Tag Schule, dann mal noch was mit Freunden machen. Könnte eigentlich nur am Wochenende raiden, aber die meisten Gilden wollen ja welche die immer können also...

Kurz: Ich halt nix davon wenn immer alle sagen, die kleinen Kinder sind so nervig und so und geht ins Bett, bla,bla,bla...Es stimmt ja, dass es viele Kiddies gibt, aber es sind längst nicht alle so

wenn die wüssten, wie alt die meisten sogenannten ,,Kiddies" wirklich sind!

MfG zwuckl

PS: sry, dass es so lang wurde, aber das musste jetzt einfach mal aus mir raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boden (13. November 2007)

Also ich habe echt schon viele Kinder gesehen, die sich naja auffällig benommen haben, aber das tuen 18 jährige, hochnäsige, ultra PVEPVPALLESWEGPWNER genauso..
Ich weiß selber von meinem Bruder, dass man sich vernünftig verhalten kann und der ist 13. 
Das liegt immer an der Person selbst. Wenn sie eher schüchtern ist, dann wird er sich auch ingame zurückhalten, aber es gibt halt auch die 13 jährigen Möchtegernsäufer, die mit gefaketem Joint durche Gegend rennen und so auch Ingame sind (:


----------



## Quoniel (13. November 2007)

Bis wie viel jahre gilt man als kiddy?


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

boden schrieb:


> Also ich habe echt schon viele Kinder gesehen, die sich naja auffällig benommen haben, aber das tuen 18 jährige, hochnäsige, ultra PVEPVPALLESWEGPWNER genauso..
> Ich weiß selber von meinem Bruder, dass man sich vernünftig verhalten kann und der ist 13.
> Das liegt immer an der Person selbst. Wenn sie eher schüchtern ist, dann wird er sich auch ingame zurückhalten, aber es gibt halt auch die 13 jährigen Möchtegernsäufer, die mit gefaketem Joint durche Gegend rennen und so auch Ingame sind (:


Ich bezweifle das alle diese Leute wirklich "Kiddies" waren.
Oder hast du etwa jeden nach dem Alter gefragt?


----------



## Freakypriest (13. November 2007)

Ich denke wir brauchen gar nicht abstimmen da kinder dann doch eh für sich stimmen, real gsehen glaube ich das 80%denken das kinder noobs sind^^

meine meinung ist aber das es ausnahmen gibt


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich denke wir brauchen gar nicht abstimmen da kinder dann doch eh für sich stimmen, real gsehen glaube ich das 80%denken das kinder noobs sind^^


Und das sind dann diejenigen mit dem Vorurteil um das hier diskuttiert wird.


----------



## Sunwalker1992 (13. November 2007)

ich bin 15 und hab bis jetzt noch nie probleme gehabt , bis jetzt nur beim farmen wenn sie meinen man klaut ihnen dire mobs und dann wird man geflamed bis zum geht nich mehr und der der einen flamed is mit hoher warscheinlichkeit doppelt so alt wie man selbst


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

Sunwalker1992 schrieb:


> ich bin 15 und hab bis jetzt noch nie probleme gehabt , bis jetzt nur beim farmen wenn sie meinen man klaut ihnen dire mobs und dann wird man geflamed bis zum geht nich mehr und der der einen flamed is mit hoher warscheinlichkeit doppelt so alt wie man selbst


Ich glaub kaum das da dein Alter ne Rolle spielt.
Die meckern da bei jedem.


----------



## blutlady (13. November 2007)

Hallo

also ich kann nix gegen sogenannte "Kinderspieler" sagen meine Tochter (12) spielt selbst auch und ich glaube es liegt nicht am Alter wie man seinen Char spielt bei uns in der Gilde sind ältere Leute und die benehmen sich manchmal kindischer als die Kids selbst .


Auch gibt es in unserer Gilde keine Altersbeschränkung da es immer auf die Leute ankommt wie sie mit ihrem Char umgehen können und sich halt benehmen können .


----------



## boden (13. November 2007)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das alle diese Leute wirklich "Kiddies" waren.
> Oder hast du etwa jeden nach dem Alter gefragt?


Also bei meinem Bruder inner Gilde sind einige Leute, die sich so benehmen. Da weiß ich, dass sie jünger sind.
Des Weiteren frag ich auch schonmal nach, wenn mir wer beim Leveln dumm kommt und inner Instanz meint einen auf dicken zu machen..
Und ich sagte ja auch, dass ältere sich teilweise auch so Verhalten und die sind dann ja auch Kiddy.. Nicht vom Alter, sondern einfach nicht auf dem geistigen Niveau..


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

boden schrieb:


> Und ich sagte ja auch, dass ältere sich teilweise auch so Verhalten und die sind dann ja auch Kiddy.. Nicht vom Alter, sondern einfach nicht auf dem geistigen Niveau..


Und durch sowas entstehen dann die Vorurteile...


----------



## Next Exitus (13. November 2007)

Vorraus sag ich schonmal ich bin selbst erst 15.

Aber das Wort Kiddie hat was mit dem geistigen Alter zu tun oder besser gesagt wie man sich im Spiel gibt.
Aber es gibt genug die dieses Vorurteil mehr als unterstreichen und andere die man eben älter schätzt weil sie sich einfach benehmen und keine dummen "kindischen" Kommentare von sich geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Teamspeak merkt man das dann wirklich schnell. Zudem kommt noch das einige "Kiddies" sich sehr hell anhören bzw wie mein 8 Jähriger Bruder deswegen fällt in solchen Fällen das Wort "Kiddy" bestimmt sehr gern. Ausserdem wird diese Person meist nicht wirklich ernst genommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem Thema Gilden ab 18 muss man etwas weiter denken. Natürlich gibt es jüngere Spieler die genau so gut wie ab 18+ sind. Dennoch muss man dazu sagen das jüngere Spieler keinen Zeitplan mit Garantie einhalten können weil wenn Mama oder Papa sagt mach das mal schnell mach dies mal schnell oder so etwas in der Richtung dass jüngere einfach das zu machen haben. Ganz anders bei den 18+ Leuten. Wenn die am Abend sich Zeit nehmen kommt keiner und sagt mach aus oder so was. Ausser in seltenen Fällen...
Kleiner TS Mitschnitt auf Englisch ka obs wirklich WoW war aber es zeigt vllt was ich meine XD


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (13. November 2007)

mir ist das Alter auch völlig egal solang das Verhalten stimmt. Wer nur OMFG ROFL NOOB schreit und beim looten auf ALLES Bedarf klickt (oder ähnliches) fliegt einfach raus und landet auf der Ignore Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

Next schrieb:


> Kleiner TS Mitschnitt auf Englisch ka obs wirklich WoW war aber es zeigt vllt was ich meine XD


Und weil sowas schnell rumgezeigt wird denken viele jedes Kind ist so und es kommt zu noch mehr Vorurteilen.


----------



## Galvora (13. November 2007)

Als Noobs würde ich Kinder oder Teenager, die Wow spielen, nicht bezeichnen.
Ich würde es auch eher vom Verhalten abhängig machen, nicht vom Alter.

Was mir nur in Wow sehr oft auffällt und wo man schon merkt, dass der Spieler
evtl. unter 20 ist, ist die Art wie diese Altersgruppe Wow spielt.
Und damit habe ich schon ein Problem, wenn jemand alles, was Wow hergibt, zu
100 % umsetzt oder umsetzen will und möglichst innerhalb kürzester Zeit.
Es sind aber auch viele der älteren die Wow auf diese Art spielen, um mitzuhalten.
Die breite Masse spielt Wow so, leider kann ich da nur sagen, da es an vielen
Stellen den Charme des Spiels zerstört bzw. dass man auf diese Art gar nicht
mitbekommen kann, was Wow wirklich ausmacht.
(Beispiel: Wir gehen in eine Instanz und der Großteil hat es eilig, irgendwo wartet
 irgendwer, oder man ist nebenher für die Schlachtfelder angemeldet, etc...
 Lässt Gegner stehen oder sogar ganze Bosse aus, um möglichst schnell dadurch
 zukommen...)
Ansonsten kann ich im Verhalten, was Umgangsformen angeht, keine allzu grossen
Unterschiede erkennen. Es gibt in allen Altersstufen Leute mit "schlechten Manieren".


----------



## Novaron (13. November 2007)

Ich bin selber erst 13 und er nerv tmich wirklich,dass alle einen noob nennen nur,weil man vielleicht was jünger ist.Ich kenne sehr viele in meinem Altr die besser sind,als viele 16 jährige usw.


----------



## Monadar (13. November 2007)

Ich bin nun 16 Jahre jung und ich kenne zwar wenige Kinder bei WoW so gut um sie ernsthaft zu beurteilen aber ich würde sagen es gibt solche und solche Kinder. Natürlich gibt es Kinder die wirkliche "Kiddies" sind aber eben auch welche die sich "normal" oder "erwachsen" verhalten. 
Die Vorurteile gegen Kinder habe ich selbst erlebt. Ich fragte mal einen 30 Jährigen wie alt er mich schätzt, er sagte ich sei so mitte 20 (da war ich noch 15). Als ich ihm sagte ich sei 15 meinte er zu mir: "Ja, das konnt ich mir denken, man erkennt es an deinem kindischen Verhalten."... etwas unrealistisch das zu sagen wenn man mich vorher auf 20+ schätzt...
Andererseits verstehe ich natürlich die Leute, wenn ich so manchen sehe der auf meinem Server rumhüpft und nur rofl und lol von sich gibt oder ich einer Gruppe mal im MC ausgeholfen habe und ein Hexer meint er braucht keine Rüstung weil er eh der beste ist denke ich mir auch "Ist der jetzt 9 oder doch 11 Jahre alt?"
Aber alles in allem muss ich sagen ich habe keine Probleme mit Kindern zu spielen (wobei ich ja selbst noch eins bin in gewisser Weise). Sie können genauso gut spielen wie es ein 23 Jähriger machen kann. Ich war selbst damals als wir noch MC und BWL geraidet haben immer bester Druide was das heilen angeht im raid und es hat auch niemand ein Problem damit gehabt das ich 15 war, da ich nicht negativ aufgefallen bin und auch gute Leistungen gebracht habe.

P.S.: Habe vielleicht ein bisschen viel rumgelabbert aber ich habe einfach mal geschrieben was mir in den Kopf kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrantelBart (13. November 2007)

Das was du hier machst ist grade kindisch denk lieber mal drüber nach!


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Das was du hier machst ist grade kindisch denk lieber mal drüber nach!


oO?
Dann nenn mir mal bitte nen Grund wieso.


----------



## Mini-Zappo (13. November 2007)

Also ich bin selbst noch ein jüngerer WOW-Spieler (13 Jahre alt), im Volksmund auch Kiddy genannt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich so bin, wie es die meisten glauben. Sind halt Vorurteile, aber eig. verstehe ich auch viele. Wenn ich denke, wie manche Kinder rumspammen in den Hauptstädten... ich meine, wenn man schon so ein Spiel spielt sollte man auch versuchen sich dementsprechend zu verhalten, oder glaubt ihr, die meisten solcher "Kiddys" verhalten sich im RL so. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht verstehen. Ich meine, ich schaffe es doch auch in meiner Gilde als eine Art Vorbild zu gelten. Ich bin in der Karastammgruppe der Gilde und hab mit ihr auch schon den Prinzen besiegt. Ok, ich hab auch noch meine Fehler, wie z.B. im Raid mal einen Fehler zu verursachen, die ältere vielleicht nicht mehr machen (ein Elementar landete zwischen uns und dem Tank beim Prinzen. Hab halt dann im TS gesagt, dass der Tank näher kommen soll, weil ich dachte, dass das Elementar sonst zu nah bei uns ist und wenn wir dann weiter weg gehen, er nicht mehr in Reichweite ist. Naja, Tank starb halt dann, weil er ins Elementar rein lief und ich war schuld. Ich schäme mich heute noch dafür ^^ Aber naja, bin vom Thema abgekommen) Jedenfalls zeigt das doch, dass man sich auch als junger WOW-Zocker gut benehmen kann und auch sollte anstatt sich eben wie ein "Kiddy" zu benehmen. 
Naja, jedenfalls sind der Großteil der unter 15-Jährigen "Kiddys". Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das irgendwann ändert, aber bis dahin bin ich dann selber schon erwachsen xD

MfG Mini-Zappo


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

Mini-Zappo schrieb:


> Wenn ich denke, wie manche Kinder rumspammen in den Hauptstädten...


Es gibt keine Quellen ,dass das wirklich Kinder sind.


----------



## Mini-Zappo (13. November 2007)

Fingolfin schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Quellen ,dass das wirklich Kinder sind.



OK, das mag wahr sein, aber bei uns in der Gilde war so einer, der in den Hauptstädten rumgespammt hat und das war ein Kiddy. Hab ihn schon selbst im TS gehört


----------



## Fingolfin (13. November 2007)

Mini-Zappo schrieb:


> OK, das mag wahr sein, aber bei uns in der Gilde war so einer, der in den Hauptstädten rumgespammt hat und das war ein Kiddy. Hab ihn schon selbst im TS gehört


Das heißt aber noch nicht das alle die in Hauptstädten rumspammen Kinder sind.
Im Intrnet stellt es - zumindest in geschrieben Form - kein Problem dar sich jünger oder älter auszugeben.


----------



## Lurock (13. November 2007)

Wies es vor mir schon so viele gesagt haben:
Es kommt auf das geistige Alter an!
Es gibt tatsächlich Kinder auf die Vorurteile, welche der Begriff "Kiddies"
beinhaltet passen. Das ist allerdings die Minderheit, denn so weit ich das
mitkriege, sind die Leute die das mieseste Benehmen haben, einfach
Leute mit niedrigem Bildungsstand! Das schlimme ist das sie !teilweise!
nichts dafür können (aufgrund des Zustandes im heimischen Wohnzimmer etc).
Ich hege grundsätzlich keine Vorurteile gegen Kinder.
Es kommt ganz klar auf das "geistige Alter" an!

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Die Leute die die Stimmen gegen Kinder heben, mittlerweile über 230, sind
         garantiert Leute auf die die Vorurteile von "Kiddie" passen würden! Oder
          sie haben schlechte Ehrfahrung mit Kindern gemacht, dennoch würde ich sowas
         NICHT verallgemeinern!!


----------



## Mesmeras (13. November 2007)

1. es gibt eine optionale zeitliche beschränkung in WoW (stichwort: elterliche freigabe auf der accountseite)
2. ich habe bisher viel mehr leute über 18 erlebt, die die "bäm"-addons an hatten was ja wirklich aufregt^^
3. das spiel ist nunmal ab 12... kauft euch age of conan wenn ihr ein spiel für "erwachsene" haben wollt.... aber bitte nie flamen dass kinder in WoW nichts zu suchen haben!!! guckt euch allein die grafik an... das ist kein spiel adults-only sondern einfach ein kindergartenknaller... 
4. @Deadwool: ahhja.... NEIN ich achte als sowohl als dd als auch als healer darauf, dass die aggro im normalen bereich bleibt.. und dass in lowie-instanzen wo das eigentlich egal ist. wenn du jetzt mit dem ausnahme-bestätigen-die-regel anfängst... ich kenne kein "kiddie" dass anders denkt und ich kenne viele
5. @grandcu: ich kenne einen spieler der grade mit hyjal anfängt und dessen halbe gilde aus U18 besteht... (hatte davor schon erwähnt dass er ssc durch hat... betrachtet das als update)
6. es gibt viele kinder vor allem im bereich von 13-17 jahren die schon längst tiefe stimmen haben, um auch um bis zu 10 jahre älter zu wirken. außerdem finde ich manche stimmen von erwachsenen auch nicht schön
7. irgendeiner hat gesagt dass frauen nervig sind wenn sie ihre tage haben xD.... also erstmal gehört dass hier nicht ins thema und zweitens sind alle frauen die ich kenne auch in den tagen ganz ruhig (oder genauso ruhig wie sonst auch).... falls du allerdings frauen in den wechseljahren meinst... ja die sind unberechenbar


----------



## Littleheroe (13. November 2007)

ich bin 15 und habe bisher keine schlchten kommentare zu meinem verhalten lesen/hören müssen. einmal gabs sogar en kompliment^^ aber ansonsten ist es mir egal wie alt ein spieler ist, solange er fähig ist und keinen mist quatscht.


----------



## TheHeretic (14. November 2007)

Ich hab nix gegen Kinder (im allgemeinen) in MMORPGS.
Es kommt halt immer drauf WAS es für en Kind is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flamer kiddi = ignore

Ich hab WoW 2 jahre gezockt, und wir hatten in unserer kleinen feinen Gilde nen 12 Jährigen. Erst dacht ich: ,, Omg der macht sicher das komplette Feeling der Gilde kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ´´. Aber nach ein paar Tagen und Gesprächen im TS stellte sich heraus das er nen echt feiner Kerl war, mit dem man gerne ne runde zockte.

Seid dem verallgemeinere ich das nichtmehr. Habe natürlich auch schon Kids gesehn mit denen ich garnicht klar kam, das gleiche trifft aber auch auf Erwachsene zu.


----------



## Serefine_1 (14. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Daher finde ich auch ab 18 Aufnahmebedingungen von Gilden ziemlich schwachsinnig.



@TE

Es gibt sicherlich Gamer unter 18 die vernüftig Spielen und sich auch benehmen können leider bilden solche Spieler die Ausnahme (meine Erfahrung bisher hat gezeigt das es nur ca. 10% der U18 Gamer sind).

Man darf nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren allerdings ist es schwierig und auch sehr zeitintensiv die richtigen raus zu Filtern.

@Tikume

Vielleicht bedenkst Du auch mal ein paar andere Dinge die durchaus kritisch sind.

In unserer Gilde ist es nun mal so das die Raidzeit spät angesetzt werden und auch sehr lang gehen da wir alle Berufstätig sind und wir auch Eltern in der Gilde haben die Ihre Kinder ins Bett bringen müssen.

Wir haben schon die Erfahrung gemacht das es auch Spieler (z.B. 14 Jahre) gegeben hat die die Eltern aufs übelste Hintergangen haben nur um mitraiden zu können auch sein Verhalten war nicht unserer Gilde angepasst (was uns auch bei anderen U18 Gamern passiert ist) worauf wir zum Schutz der Gilde diese Entscheidung getroffen haben.

Sicherlich gibt es auch Ü18 Gamer die sich nicht Gildenkonform verhalten aber auch diese werden nicht in unsere Gilde aufgenommen.

Es ist leicht Gilden zu verachten weil sie als Aufnahmebedingung Ü18 stehen haben allerdings wird nie hinter die Kulissen geschaut und vielleicht auch mal über andere Problematiken nachgedacht aber gut das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Wer mit solchen Gilden nicht einverstanden ist kann ja durchaus eine eigene Gilde aufmachen wo er diese Abgrenzung nicht hat.


----------



## Syrial (14. November 2007)

Warum es in vielen Gilden ein Mindestalter der Grund für den Eintritt in eine Gilde ist, ist schnell erklärt.

Ein Großteil in Gilden Arbeiten, Studieren oder können nur abends online kommen. 
D.h. Sie können auch erst abends Raiden. 
Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel so das oft über 23:00 Uhr wird bis ich den Rechner abschalte.

Wenn z.B. der Tank ein 14 Jähriger ist, der super optimal ausgestattet, freundlich ist und auch gute Umgangsformen hat, nützt er mir nichts wenn wegen ihm 24 Mann vorzeitig den Raid beenden dürfen, weil Mama gesagt hat "ab in´s Bett, morgen ist Schule und keine Diskussion".

Ein Beispiel das ich miterleben durfte:
Raidbeginn 19:00 Uhr - 21:00 Uhr erster Hinweis das man im TS mitbekommt "Junge mach nicht mehr so lange, morgen ist Schule" - 21:45 Uhr "Mach den Kasten endlich aus" - 22:30 Uhr kommt nur noch vom TS ein „has left the channel“ weil Mama den Stecker gezogen hat.

So nun finde mal um 22:30 Uhr einen Ersatzmann der für 1 Std. mitkommt, da er erst gefunden werden muss, reparieren, Tränke braun usw. zu Ini hinfliegen und dann zur Gruppe geportet werden muss.

Das ist es was viele halt vermeiden wollen.
Deswegen haben fast alle Gilden die ich kenne ein Mindesteintrittsalter - was ich aus oben genanntem Grund auch befürworte.


----------



## Groar (14. November 2007)

Es gibt Kinder die WoW spielen, und es gibt Kiddies, die sich für zu erwachsen halten um sich ihrem Alter entsprechend zu verhalten.

Ich empfinde immer die als Kiddies, die sofort Noob, omg, oder dergleichen schreien, wenn mal jemand nen Fehler gemacht hat.

Niemand hat es am Anfang besser gemacht!

Das Alter ist für mich nicht entscheidend, wenn mein Gegenüber weiß, was er tut!^^
Ich zähle mich mit meinen 28 Jahren zu der "älteren" Fraktion, schließe damit aber nicht aus, das ich mit "Kindern" spiele! Ich habe mich schon während eines gemütlichen Ini runs mit einem Gruppenmitglied wunderbar über Gott und die Welt unterhalten, und erst zum Ende haben wir festgestellt, das wir mal eben 12 Jahre auseinander lagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele lieber mit "Kindern", als mit neunmalklugen "Pro´s" die jeden Schritt einer Ini kommentieren müssen, wenn man nicht den Weg einhält, den die Top-Ten Gilden "immer" bestreiten. "Kiddies" hasse ich wie die Pest, weil sie mir das Spielen schlicht und einfach verderben. Aber wie gesagt: Kinder<>Noobs;   Kinder<>Kiddies

Die Meisten, die ich als Kiddies kennenlernen durfte, waren so in etwa 15-22 Jahre alt. Das heißt nicht, das ich jetzt alle dieser Altersgruppe in einen Topf werfe, aber in diesem Bereich habe ich die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gemacht!

Was ich erschreckend finde, das hier viele der ganz jungen Generation, bedeutend besseres Deutsch schreiben und formulieren können, als manch ein vermeintlicher "Erwachsener Ober-Pro"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhrt (14. November 2007)

ich bin der meinung kiddies sind uneffektiv, das ding is nicht alle sind so !
wenn ich mal eben das wort kiddy aus meiner sicht definiere: 

kleiner pupertärer spasti mit hoher stimme der den ganzen tag nur scheisse labert und baut keine ahnung hat und einfach mal die fresse halten sollte. Diese gibts leider sogar in allen alterstufen.





alles andere sind in meinen augen genauso gute zocker wenn sie über das nötige nowhow verfügen.




ich denke der hass auf kiddies is ganz normal da kinder einfach noch ne ganz andere sicht haben und sich deshalb nich vernünftig anpassen. sie wollen immer nur im mittelpunkt stehen und das sie andere dadurch stören fällt ihnen nicht auf oder sie haben aunoch spass dran ....


----------



## Iquinox (14. November 2007)

Unsere Gildenpolitik ist auf über 18 Jahge ausgelegt, dies ergibt sich aus der Erfahrung.
1. Kindern können auf Grund des Erziehungsberechtigten bei Raids einfach mal verschwinden (Stecker gezogen/Mittag-Abendessen etc.).
2. Ich behaupte nicht alle Finessen der Grammatik zu Beherrschen aber die grundlegende Thematik ist mir bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
3. Der Ausdruck in Wort und Ton (T.S.) treibt mir ein Schauer über den Rücken (Beispiel Eh Alter voll Krass den Mob hab ich gerade 3k Reingef...., voll krass).
4. Zuverlässigkeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5. Sie sind der Ansicht, sie wären die Könige ihrer Klasse und Wissen in der Regel alles besser und lassen sich auch nicht belehren.
6. Hab sicherlich noch was vergessen aber dies waren meine Hauptgründe denk ich.


----------



## Manários (14. November 2007)

Hi, 

Meine Meinung dazu ist, wenn man einen Spieler als Kind bezeichnet, dann müsste man sich doch rein theoretisch an seine eigene Nase fassen und sich gedanken darüber machen, dass jeder mal ein Kind war oder vielleicht noch ist. Man kommt nicht um jüngere Spieler rum, die mal ihren pubertäres Verhalten ausstrahlen. Was nicht schlimm ist, da die Pubertät ein physiologischer/psychologischer Prozeß ist, den jeder durchgelebt hat und noch dabei ist und das man akzeptieren sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ein jüngerer Spieler als Noob bezeichnet wird, dann frage ich mich ob der Apellierende schon alles erreicht hat im Spiel (ganz egal welches). Oder sind dass die Leute, die mit lvl 70 in die Todesmine rein preschen ohne die schwere Kunst tot zugehen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich wurde auch mal als Kiddy bezeichnet, (da ich 21 Jahre alt bin). Die Szene spielte sich ganz einfach ab... Wir waren in ZH (hero) mit Hexe, Priester, Krieger,  Schambolzen (Schami) und ich (mage). Ich "musste" ein sheep-pull machen weil der Tank (Krieger) keine Fernkampfwaffe bei sich trug zum pullen. Ich hatte Aggro bekommen durch den Pull und die Grp. war dann auch matsch. Endresultat war, dass ich als Kiddy bezeichnet wurde.  Was lernt man daraus als Mage ? Mach kein Sheep Pull auch wenn der Tank (Krieger) keine Fernkampfwaffe dabei hat zum pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ironisch). Ob meine Handlung richtig war lässt sich darüber streiten. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich habe die erste Antwort gewählt, weil ich tolerant mit jüngere Spieler umgehe und weil ich bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

*Gildenpolitik ab 18*

Dazu muss ich schreiben/sagen, dass ich diese Handlung für richtig halte. Die Gründe, die man auch mehrfach erlesen kann stimmen vollkommen zu. 
Ausserdem muss das nicht sein, dass ein "8-17" Jähriger bis in die Nacht rein daddelt. *Spießermodus anschmeiß*
Und die weitere Option wäre, dass sich die jüngere Fraktion, eine "Youngster Gilde" gründen und die "Noobapellierenden" mal so kräftig in ihrem Hintern treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Maná


----------



## Fingolfin (14. November 2007)

Kuhrt schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung kiddies sind uneffektiv, das ding is nicht alle sind so !
> wenn ich mal eben das wort kiddy aus meiner sicht definiere:
> 
> kleiner pupertärer spasti mit hoher stimme der den ganzen tag nur scheisse labert und baut keine ahnung hat und einfach mal die fresse halten sollte. Diese gibts leider sogar in allen alterstufen.
> ...


Da fehlen mir die Worte...


----------



## fabdiem (14. November 2007)

Kuhrt schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung kiddies sind uneffektiv, das ding is nicht alle sind so !
> wenn ich mal eben das wort kiddy aus meiner sicht definiere:
> 
> kleiner pupertärer spasti mit hoher stimme der den ganzen tag nur scheisse labert und baut keine ahnung hat und einfach mal die fresse halten sollte. Diese gibts leider sogar in allen alterstufen.
> ...



da kenn ich ein auf den das genau passt

isn ehemaliger freund von mir der in seiner geistigen entwicklung stehen geblieben ist

mittlerweile hat er sich schon 3 acc gekauft auf denene schon char der stufe 70 waren

außerdem spielt er auf einem privatserver und ist dort t6 equippt

und meint nun ich könnte nicht richtig wow spielen und er sei besser


----------



## Aelthas (14. November 2007)

Hab mal einige Seiten hier überflogen da 11 Seiten mittlerweile doch etwas schwer überschaubar sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Meinung ist auch das Alter nichts mit dem Skill oder Umgangsformen, u.ä. zutun haben muss. Bin also sozusagen erst mal allen Spielern gegenüber offen egal welches Alter. Auch muss ich sagen das ich bisher sehr selten auf sehr junge Spieler getroffen, was wohl ein wenig daran leigt das ich auf einem Rp-Server zocke was für die jüngere Generation wohl nicht so interssant ist (kann auch ein Vorurteil sein, ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung)

Den einzigen Punkt den ich bei Kiddies bedenklich finde sind die Uhrzeiten wo sich noch einige von denen bei WoW rumtreiben. Sry euch 12-15 Jährigen gegenüber aber Nachts solltet ihr einfach nicht on sein sondern schlafen. Evtl. bin ich da sehr konservativ erzogen worden aber kürzlich trieb sich bei uns im Ts um 3 Nachts noch ein 13jähriger herum... 
Und nein ich bin kein WoW-Junkie (höchstens ein bisschen) sondern habe seit 4 Jahren eine Freundin, studiere mit guten Noten, arbeite nebenbei, spiele Fussball in ner Mannschaft und hänge auf jeder besseren Studiparty rum.

So far Aelthas/Frank


----------



## zuechor (14. November 2007)

ich mach´s mal schnell...
hatte bisher zu sagen wir mal 70% schlechte erfahrungen mit jüngeren spielern in diversen spielen gehabt. naja... im allgemeinen hat es einfach was mit der reife zu tun. habe bekannte in meinem alter (22) die sich immer noch wie 16 / 18 benehmen.
schauderhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (14. November 2007)

kuhrt: ich bin vielleicht uneffektiv, aber ich weiß wie man "knowhow" schreibt....
insgesamt ist dein post ziemlich unproduktiv und schlicht und einfach scheiße geschrieben.. da kann man echt nicht mehr zu sagen. sorry wenn ich das so direkt sage aber du kommst mir vor wie ein totalversager im leben, der schlicht und einfach allen anderen die schuld gibt, dass er nichts erreicht hat und das in eben solchen posts auslässt.... und was spastiker damit zu tun haben sollen habe ich auch nicht verstanden


----------



## Mesmeras (14. November 2007)

> Den einzigen Punkt den ich bei Kiddies bedenklich finde sind die Uhrzeiten wo sich noch einige von denen bei WoW rumtreiben. Sry euch 12-15 Jährigen gegenüber aber Nachts solltet ihr einfach nicht on sein sondern schlafen. Evtl. bin ich da sehr konservativ erzogen worden aber kürzlich trieb sich bei uns im Ts um 3 Nachts noch ein 13jähriger herum...


da hast du vollkommen recht... nachts hat ein 13jähriger nichts mehr am pc verloren, es sei denn am nächsten tag ist schulfrei usw....


----------



## fabdiem (14. November 2007)

kinder sind unsere zukunft

das macht mir angst

das ich mich mit typen um die zukunft kümmern soll die einfach nur ****** sind /natürlich gibt es auch ganz viele die nicht so sind)

wenn man ein beispiel für dumme kinder haben will
geht ma in telgte zur hauptschule


----------



## Fingolfin (14. November 2007)

fabdiem schrieb:


> kinder sind unsere zukunft
> 
> das macht mir angst
> 
> ...


Auch du warst mal ein Kind...


----------



## meckermize (14. November 2007)

Hey ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also sagen wirs mal so 50% der heinis sind leider gottes kinder wenn ich seh wie sich manche 12-jährige da aufspielen o-mei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber kenn auch genug leuts die über 30 sind und sowas von hohl (sry) sind.
Oder ständig das gezicke im Allgemeinen auch net immer kinder.
Meine gilde besteht zum großteil aus leuten die so um 16-19 jahre sind und es läuft palletti also: sind net immer die minis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg eure mize


----------



## Lil.Playa (14. November 2007)

Also ich als 15-Jähriger habe nichts gegen Spieler die auch noch Kinder sind.
Auf dem server Echsenkessel spielen zwar fast nur erwachsene und Kinder gibt es dort eher selten und daher passiert dort nicht viel,aber wenn mal was passiert sind es meistens die Kinder,aber es kommt halt auf den Spieler drauf an,es sind bei weitem nicht alle Kinder bei WoW noobs,es gibt auch sehr nette Spieler die erst 13 Jahre alt oder so sind.


----------



## Spy123 (14. November 2007)

Viele Kids sind wirklich viel am Flamen und am Spammen, ob es an der Pubertät liegt oder sonst was, kein schimmer. Jedenfalls dürfen nicht alle über den selben Kamm geschoren werden, denkt mal dran ihr wart auch mal jünger ! Ihr wurdet auch nicht mit 22 oder so geboren. 
Allerdings sollte sich da jeder selbst an die Nase fassen. Ich z.B. bin jetzt grad so Erwachsen (gesetzlich ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und manchmal passiert es mir auch das ich wegen irgend einem belanglosen mist ausraste oder am Flamen bin. Meist sagt mir dann en Kollege oder sonst wer ich soll mal wieder runter kommen und gut ist. Nur das problem ist das kinder eben noch leit zu beeinflussen sind. Kennt ihr das Sprichwort: Wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es zurück ?(denkt mal drüber nach).

Und von wegen Altersbeschränkung in Gilden....ist einfach nur beschränkt sowas, wenn man mit leuten gut klar kommt und sie sich nicht verhalten wie ein Tollwütiger Mike Tyren auf Crack kann man sie auch aufnehmen ob der jetzt 9, 12, 15, 18, 25 oder 80 ist.

Also hört auf die Kiddys zu flamen lasst sie spammen, flamen und beleidigen wie sie wollen 1. sind nicht alle so und 2. kommen die irgendwann daraus (was man bei manchen "Erwachsenen" auch nicht glauben kann)

mfg

PS: Warum ich mich hier bissel für unsere kids stark mache ? Mein Bruder z.B. hat von mir WoW auf dem Geburtstag bekommen und wegen den Flamerkids und so Leuten die was gegen Kinder haben kommt der in fast keine Gilde rein obwohl der nicht so ist wie alle anderen.


----------



## Fumacilla (14. November 2007)

Moonshade schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal das ist wohl eher eine Frage der geistigen Reife als eine des Alters.
> 
> Pauschal über einen Kamm scheren kann man das nicht, ich hab schon mit 13-jährigen gespielt die sich wirklich super eingefügt haben aber das Gegenteil hab ich mindestens genauso oft erlebt.
> 
> ...



sehe ich auch so! Ich finde es schade, das gleich jedes verhalten, welches anderen spielern nicht passt als "kiddieverhalten" abgestempelt wird. nicht selten wird mir mit meinen 23 jahren nachgesagt ich wärre ein kiddie und sollte mal besser ins bett gehen, wenn ich statements zu channelspamms wie: "verkaufe meine mudder" - "ihr seit doch voll alle kanoobs" etc kommen. satements wie "leute muss das sein?"  werden gleich mit "stfu du kak kiddie" geflamed. 

ich möchte nicht wissen in wievielen fällen diese leute älter sind oder schlimmer noch jünger sind als ich.
ein solches verhalten sollte man mit einer gewissen reife anfach nicht an den tag legen.

zur gildenaltersbeschränkung muss ich sagen bin ich geteilter meinung. wir nehmen eigentlich erst, dank derartiger erfahrungen, ab 16 auf. allerdings gibt es auch ausnahmen, welche zustandekommen können, wenn man nach einem ts gespräch mit bewerben merkt, das selbst ein kind mit 13-14 vernünftiges verhalten kennt!

soweit von mir =)


----------



## Eijena (14. November 2007)

Viele ziehen hier gern darüber her,. das die "Jüngeren" Spieler sich nicht benehmen können. Ich finde es sehr schade, denn waren wir nicht alle mal in dem Alter? Waren wir da besser? Bevor man über andere urteilt solle man sich an die eigene Nase fassen und sich das man fragen.

Ich persönlich spiele recht gern mit Jüngeren, habe da auch kein Problem damit. Die meisten, die ich während meiner Zeit in Online-spielen kennengelernt habe, konnten sich auch ganz gut benehmen. In meiner Gilde gab es sogar einige Spieler die unter 18 waren. Solange das Benehmen ok ist, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. wir waren ein Haufen im Alter von 11 - 69, und das hat echt gut geklappt. 
Selten gab es mal Ausrutscher (und das in jeder Altersgruppe), wo an die Umgangsformen erinnert werden mußte, oder das bestimmte Themen nichts im Chat zu suchen haben... es kam echt vor, das sich mehrere ausführlichst im Gildenchannel über denn "Bettsport" unterhalten haben. Sowas muß nicht gerade sein, egal ob da jemand unter oder über 18 ist (die das Gespräch angefangen haben waren schon mehrere Jahre über 18). 

Es gab in fast 2 Jahren nur 1 Vorfall, wo ich einen der "Jüngeren" auschließen mußte, und das nicht nur wegen der Wortwahl. Bei den meisten hilft/half es in Ruhe mit denen darüber zu reden, das man es nicht gerne sieht, und die Folgen zu erläutern. In der selben Zeit mußte ich aber etwa 5 der "Älteren" rauswerfen, da diese es stur nicht begreifen wollten (oder nicht konnten).

Leider gibt es aber auch immer wieder die Fälle, das man als Kind beschimpft wird, obwohl man schon lange aus dem Alter heraus ist, sich auch zu benehmen weiß. Der Grund dafür ist: TS-Pflicht in Instanzen. Ich selber leide öfter darunter, nur weil die Stimme, der eines Kindes ähnelt (ja, ich bin eine Frau). Es gab sogar schon Rausschmiss aus Gruppen, nur weil man im TS im hintergrund meine Kids (der älteste davon ist 5) gehört hat. 

Es gibt leider viel zu viel Spieler, die andere in eine Schublade packen, ohne diese zu kennen. Es ist doch keine Lösung jemand zu beschimpfen, teilweise sogar Verleumdungen auszusprechen. Damit zeigt man nur, das man sich selber nicht unter Kontrolle hat, oder anders gesagt: "Ahh Mama hilf mir, der hat was Böses gesagt, da muß ich gleich mal ne große Klappe aufreißen". Die, die sich so verhalten, sollten echt mal überlegen, ob die in einem Spiel wie WoW richtig sind, da geht es doch um Gemeinschaft.
Genaus so schlimm sind diejenigen, die einen nur nach dem Outfit beurteilen. Nichts Orange, nur wenig oder gar kein Lila? Und schon ist man ein schlechter Spieler? OH nein, eher jemand der einfach keine Lust hat ewig in Raids rumzuhängen und wahrscheinlich lieber die Abende nutzt um z.B. mit dem Schatz was zu unternehmen. 

Aus meiner Sicht, ist es einfach traurig, das viele ü-18er meinen, sich in der Anonymität des Internets/Onlinespieles, denken sich total daneben benehmen zu können. Eigentlich sollten dort die selben Regeln gelten wie im wahren Leben, und einige Dinge nicht nur einen Bann nach sich ziehen (wenn überhaupt), sondern die selben Strafen, die es sonst auch gäbe. Damit würde man es den "Anhägseln" etwas schwerer machen. Ich meine die, die einen Verfolgen, um zu nerven, Mobs zu klauen oder einem die Ohren zuzulabern. Im wahren Leben nennt man solche Leute: Stalker.

Im TS hab ich keine Probleme mit kindlichen Stimmen, eher mit denen die unbedingt am PC (am besten in einer Inni) essen müssen, und dann ohne Push to talk die ganze Zeit in Mikro schmatzen ... HILFE .. das ist grausam. Deswegen habe ich auf meinem TS-Server eine Pflicht: Push to talk. Ich will nicht wissen, was die anderen nebenbei machen... auch nicht wenn der Main-Tank im Raid mal eben auf Klo muß, und ein Funk-Headset hat. 

So, nun ist aber mal das wahre Leben dran, mein Sofa ruft nach mir.

Eijena
(P.S. Ich habe mit meinem Mann wieder neuangefangen, das Leveln macht eben am meisten Spaß)


----------



## Silak (14. November 2007)

Mir persönlich is es egal ob jemand 12, 13, 14 oder sogar 20 is ^^

So lang er sich wie nen normaler Mensch verhält und man mit ihm vernünftig reden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Silak


----------



## Lupinè (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe es mir erspart, den gesammten Thread zu lesen(ist bei 12 Seiten und der Uhrzeit auch nicht einfach *gg).

Ich habe abgestimmt, dass es mir egal ist.

Und hier die Begründung:

Ich spiele gern mit Jedem, der weiß wie, man sich benimmt.
Wenn ich angesprochen werde mit:"hey alda, haste ma bock mich ...... zu ziehen? Ey mach do ma ey....",
dann, ist es mir sowas von egal, wie alt derjenige auf der anderen Seite ist.
Den- oder diejenige werde ich weder mit in eine Instanz nehmen, noch würde ich ihn, oder sie, in eine Gruppe einladen.

Mir geht es nicht um die Rechtschreibung, sondern um die Art und Weise, wie ich gefragt werde.

Von daher würde ich immer einem Kind, das höflich fragt, aber nicht mal einen grammatikalisch richtigen Satz schreiben kann, den Vorzug geben, anstatt einem unhöflichen Erwachsenen, der aber perfekt in der Schrift ist.

In diesem Sinne

Good Night, Good Fight  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaabi (14. November 2007)

Ich finde solche Kiddys gibt gleich viele wie erwachsene (vielleicht ein bisschen mehr). Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme wegen dem Alter und wurde auch noch nie als Kiddy bezeichnet (bin 14). Das Kinderstimmen im TS nerven kann ich verstehen, auch wenn man darüber hinwegsehen können sollte. Die Kids haben einfach nicht die Zeit und die Freiheit für eine aktive Raidgilde. Auch für längere Instanzen brauchen sie extragenehmigungen der Mutter. Ich mach nur Inis (also lvl angemessene) wenn ich weiss das ich noch mehrere Stunden alleine zuhause bin. Sonst müsst ich das Risiko eingehen mitendrin zu gehen. Ihr geht einfach mit der falschen Haltung auf Kids zu. Wenn einer rumnervt dann weisst ihn deutlich aber trotzdem höflich in die schranken und beschimpft ihn nicht als Kiddy oder 'geh ins bett'. Ich finde das genauso kindisch wie im TS rumzuspamen.


----------



## Michelchen (14. November 2007)

@Schambambel: bin auch schon mal eingepennt als ich noch 13war(in tempel)war grad nach ner LAn und nich im ts(zum glück oO)

@Topic: 
Also ich denke auch das nicht alle Kinder spammen, und schlechte Spieler sind. Aber viele. Aber gleich Vorurteile das sie psammen udn nix können, sind auch oft unbegründet. Denn 'kiddies' nerven zwar, aber manchmal haben sie schon wat drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ja ich bin 14, und hab mit anfang 13 angefangen. Von dort bis jetzt hab ich kein einziges mal gespammt(das muss mir jetzt keiner glauben, is seine sache), und ausgetickt wegen irgendwelchen Items bin ich auch nie, und mich hat selten(nie?) jmd angemeckert das ich schlecht Spiele. Und cih denke das das bei vielen anderen auch so ist... 

Kurz gesagt: Erwachsene können sich wie Kiddies benehmen und anderrum ist auch häufig der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nickdaniel (14. November 2007)

Also ich denke das man so eine frage garnicht beantworten muss "Kinder= Noobs?".Der eine mag sie der andre hasst sie.Nunja ich selbts 14 Jahre spiele seit 2 1/2 Jahre WoW und hab schon manch andres Kind getroffen was sie eingeführt hat als wäre es noch im Kindergarten.Ich verstehe auch wieso Gilden erst 18+ Gildenmember aufnehmen.Meiner meinung nach ist es ein vorurteil, denn es gibt genauso schlechte und Kindisch verhaltene Erwachsene.Z.b genau die die sagen "kinder sind noobs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg daniel


----------



## Amokoma (14. November 2007)

Huhu David 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle ich fest, dass jmd in meiner Gruppe mir auf den Keks geht, verabschiede ich mich. Da ist das Alter eigentlich egal, jedoch sind es häufig Jugendliche, die mir auf den Keks gehen. Liegt einfach an den unreifen oder überzogenen möchtegern-reifen jugendlichen. Die find ich einfach nur nervig und mit sowas möchte ich mich nicht in einem Spiel, welches der Entspannung dienen soll belasten. Allerdings kann man in einer Gilde sich die Jugendlichen auch heranziehen, bestimmte Regeln einzuhalten oder Absprachen zu treffen, das dürfte dir nicht fremd sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Koma


----------



## Manolar (14. November 2007)

Sicher sind viele "Kinder" in ihrem Verhalten etwas...ähm...naja anders eben, manchmal einfach nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nich böse gemeint ^^)
Es gibt aber auch viele jüngere WoW-Spieler mit denen man viel besser auskommt als mit so manchem älteren! 
Lasst euch nicht durchs das Alter täuschen!

mfg
Manolar


PS:

Hab noch ne Frage, was meint ihr?

Beenden jüngere Spieler öfters ihr Sätze mit unzähligen [?] oder [!] als ältere?
(Geht mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich auf den Wecker, kA warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Littleheroe (14. November 2007)

ich denk, das wichtigste im zusammenhang mit "kiddies" ist, das mann nicht einfach vorurteilt und sagt, die seien unter 16! ich kenne (leider) leute, die sind weit über 20 und benehmen sich einfach (sry) scheisse. deshalb denke ich, das kiddy der falsche ausdruck für ein solches verhalten ist, da es meistens nichts mit dem alter, sondern viel mehr mit der reife zu tun hat. gut, man kann nicht abstreiten, dass viele kinder, wohl soger die meisten, nicht reif genug für ein freundliches und (mehr oder weniger) diszipliniertes gruppenspiel sind, bzw. für einen guten umgangston im gildenchannel.


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Das ist nen nettes Thema.

Heute wieder so ne Sache erlebt... da konnt ich nur mit den Augen rollen. Ein beleidigen und so.. unglaublich. Ich hab zwar nach dem Alter gefragt, die betreffenden Personen haben aber nichts gesagt, haben aber später selebr noch mal gefragt, die anern schön erzählen lassen und wieder ihr eigenes Alter nicht preis gegeben. Geistig schätze ich sie mal auf 12/13!

Ich will gar nicht aufs körperliche Alter beziehen, hab gestern auch einen erlebt der älter war als Ich und nicht damit klar kam das Ich auf seine Spielweise nicht questen wollte und dann meinte mit mir Streit anfangen zu wollen und wie ein kleines Kind versucht hat mich zu provozieren.

Im Prinzip kann man es doch so sehen:
Alle die beleidigend und ausfallend werden, so Sachen schreiben wie Fumacilla sie beschrieben hat und nicht wissen wie sie sich (auch ingame) zu benehmen haben, das SIND Kiddies und Noobs. Egal wie Alt sie nämlich körperlich sein mögen, Geistig sind sie Kinder.

Es kommt nicht drauf an wie alt man auf dem Papier ist, sondern wie viel man im Köpfchen hat.


----------



## Iquinox (15. November 2007)

http://www.pfaelzer-assis.de/?page=downloads
(dort das Original anhören werden wohl viele kennen)
Mein Waterloo mit "Kiddies" und ich finde wir haben noch recht human reagiert. Ich finde dies reicht mir als meine persöhnliche Begründung.

Wie ich schon vorher sagte, es liegt nicht am Skill, sondern viel mehr an der Kommunikationsebene.
Oder an den unterschiedlichen Interessen im Alter/Jugend (WoW ist da wohl eine der wenigen Schnittstellen), wenn mich jemand im T.S. mit :"Hey sag ma hast dir schon dat neue Kartenset von Yogi Yo gekauft?"anspricht, nun ja. Einige werden diesen Satz bzw. eher Zitat mit einem verstehenden Kopfnicken nachvollziehen können...... einige wohl nicht ^^.
P.s. der TS2 Mitschnitt ist schon 3 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meine Vorschreiberin sagte:"Im Prinzip kann man es doch so sehen:
Alle die beleidigend und ausfallend werden, so Sachen schreiben wie Fumacilla sie beschrieben hat und nicht wissen wie sie sich (auch ingame) zu benehmen haben, das SIND Kiddies und Noobs".
Fraglich da ein Kiddie für mich frei übersetz für eine Verniedlichung von Kind steht.
Da ich auch einige Fälle erlebt habe, wo Kinder sogar sehr gut spielen konnten Halte ich diese These für sehr gewagt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich stelle jetzt mal die gewagte These auf, dass einige "Erwachsene" vor (bei mir) 15 Jahren, ähnlich dachten und vermutlich schon solche Themen besprachen.......
SCHLAGWORT "GENERATIONSKONFLIKT".
Jeder Mensch reift mit der Zeit auf seine Art und Weise (wäre mir nicht so langweilig auf der Arbeit und ich noch Lust hätte weiter fürs Examen zu lernen, müsstet ihr euch net mit meinen Zitaten und Lehren ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## maverick9999 (15. November 2007)

Also Noob ist ja die Bezeichnung für Newbie. Das heißt jemand der neu mit einem Spiel beginnt, egal welchem, ist im Prinzip ein Newbie bzw. Noob. 
Das kann sowohl ein Kind sein als auch ein Erwachsener. Natürlich gibt es Kinder die meinen sie seien die größten und die besten und sowieso unbesiegbar, aber das gleiche gibts auch unter Erwachsenen wenngleich auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Sedraku (15. November 2007)

Wie sicher schon einige male gesagt es hängt ganz von der Person ab die hinter dem Rechner sitzt und das hat weisgott sicherlich nicht nur mit dem Alter zu tun. Viel mehr mit den Spielerfahrungen die die entsprechende Persohn hat. Vor allem junge Spieler haben ein sehr grosses Auffassungsvermögen und lernen sehr viel dadurch, dass sie andere Spieler fragen wie sie die entsprechende Situation lösen würden. Also verwehr ihnen euer Wissen nicht wenn sie nett darum Fragen.


----------



## Hellb3nder (15. November 2007)

da ich schon ziemlich lange spiele und dementsprechend schon viele spieler erlebt habe, sei es seinerzeit in battlefield 2, counterstrike sowie heutzutage mit WoW, kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um die frage des alters dreht sondern viel mehr um die reife der sozialen intelligenz.

zu deutsch: es gibt 13-jährige, die sich sehr gut ausdrücken können und gute "teamplayer" sind und es gibt 40-jährige, die es bis heute nicht gelernt haben, sich zu benehmen. alles in allem eine sache der erziehung aus dem elternhause sowie dem bildungsniveau einerseits, andererseits auch eine sache der lebenserfahrung sowie der umgang mit problemen im alltag. manche menschen entwickeln sich, manche bleiben dort wo sie sind.


----------



## CelticBastard (15. November 2007)

Kiddis sind cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ich absolut nicht gegen, wieso auch, ist ja ihr gutes recht auch zu zocken, solang es auf deren alter zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## Tuminix (15. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.
> ...




Also, als erstes möchte ich einmal die Fragestellung, bzw. die Antwortmöglichkeiten etwas kritisieren.. 
Kinder = Noobs? (da sage ich deutlich NEIN)

Definition von Noob:
Abfällige Bezeichnung für einen *nicht lernwilligen bzw. ignoranten Neuling*, wird aber auch als Beleidigung für erfahrene Spieler verwendet, die das Verhalten eines Neulings an den Tag legen oder schlichtweg Anfänger-Fehler machen. Der Begriff ist nicht zwangsläufig durch Newbie ersetzbar.

Daher auch kurz die Definition von Newbie:
Bezeichnung für einen Neueinsteiger bzw einen unerfahrenen Spieler.

Im allgemeinen denke ich jedoch, dass Kinder im Alter von 10-16 Jahren ihre Freizeit nicht hauptsächlich vor dem Pc oder vor dem Tv verbringen sollten, und vorallem nicht mit WoW, da dort die Suchtgefahr viel zu groß ist, dass reale Freundschaften und das lernen für die Schule schnell vernachlässigt werden, wie auch andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen wie. zb. Sportvereine usw. Ich persönlich, würde meine Kinder daher nicht länger als 2 Stunden vor dem Pc (am Tag) sitzen lassen, stattdessen, würde ich ihnen lieber "the real wald von elwyn" zum spielen zeigen... Denn das wahre Leben, hat noch die geilste Graphik, und stellt Euch vor, Luft kann riechen und schmecken!

Nun einmal zu dem Zitat, "Daher finde ich auch ab 18 Aufnahmebedingungen von Gilden ziemlich schwachsinnig."

Ich denke, bevor man soetwas als "schwachsinnig" verurteilt, sollte man sich erstmal nach dem eigentlich "Sinn" dieser Regel erkundigen und nachhacken, warum diese Gilde diese Aufnahmereglung für sich beschlossen hat...

Unsere Gilde zb. ist eine FSK 18 Gilde, und ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Aufnahmebedinung keineswegs "Schwachsinnig" ist... 

Unsere Gründe für FSK 18 
-> Spiel und Raidzeiten meist nach 21Uhr oder Vormittags von 8-13Uhr 
-> Reallife-Gildentreffen (zb. am Rock am Ring oder Wacken, oder nette Discotheken) / -unter 18Jährige würden dort mit dem Jugendschutzgesetz in den Konflikt geraten und haben selten selbst die Möglichkeiten mit einem Pkw zum Treffpunkt zu gelangen 
-> Wir WoW (fast) Opas & Omas genießen es unter Gleichgesinnten zu sein und möchten ungern einen jüngern Spieler darauf Aufmerksam machen, hey junge, hast im Reallife auch schon bissel Weisheit gefarmt, dass Dir später das Hobby WoW auch selbst finanzieren kannst ohne einen "Geldbuff" von den Eltern... 

Ps.:
Ich möchte nochmals betonen, ich habe nichts gegen Kinder, im Gegenteil, ich spiele sogar gerne mit Kindern und Jugendlichen, ich verdiene mit Kindern & Jugendlichen sogar meinen Lebensunterhalt, und wenn es nach meinem Kontostand ginge, müsste ich sogar jedem Kiddi oder Jugendlichen einen Gästepass geben und diese mit Wow infizieren, so müsste ich mir um meine berufliche Zukunft keine weiteren Sorgen machen... Denn die Sucht und deren Folgen, werden leider meist nur belächelt und unterschätzt... 

Ein Appell an alle Eltern... 
Nutzt die "elterliche Freigabe" achtet darauf, dass Eure Kinder keinen Zugriff auf Ihre persönliche Email haben und verdammt nochmal, bietet ihnen Alternativen zum PC oder TV... 
Und sry, wenn dass mal anstrengend sein könnte, nach der Arbeit sich mal mit seinen eigenen Kinder "sinnvoll" zu beschäfitgen...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. November 2007)

Denke mal der allgemeine Tenor ist dass es auf den Einzelfall ankommt. Mit zunehmenden Alter würde man zwar erwarten dass etwas mehr Lebenserfahrung dazukommt, aber man kann da auch falsch liegen. 

Vor BC war unser 2nd MT gerade mal 13 Jahre alt und war/ist immer noch einer der besten Tanks die ich kenne, jetzt halt primär PvP. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich schon mal nen 30 jährigen im Raid dessen geistige Reife wohl nicht mal für den Kindergarten gereicht hätte.

Was aber weniger ein Vorurteil, sondern eher in der Natur der Sache liegt, ist die Verfügbarkeit. Gerade Spieler unter 16 haben oft Probleme mit unseren Raidzeiten welche 20:00 - 23:00 unter der Woche sind. Aber wenn Eltern und schulische Leistungen damit kein Problem haben, nehm ich gern jeden mit in den Raid der spielen kann, unabhängig vom Alter, und grundzüge der deutschen Sprache beherrscht.


----------



## Karzaak (16. November 2007)

Ich habe schon diverse Onlinespiel gespielt und spiele momentan auch verschiedenen mehr oder minder parallel.
Es gibt ein paar einzelne und wenige junge Spieler, mit denen ich super klar komme.
Diese haben ein gewisses Mass an Reife und Anstand.

Zu meinem grössten Bedauern war bisher der Grossteil der jungen Spieler mit denen ich zu tun hatte quasi unerträglich. Gruppenleaven ohne etwas zu sagen, "RoxorRulergeschwafel", Kritikunfähigkeit und "ziehmich-ichspielnich-Mentalitäten" sind da nur einige Beispiele.
Klar trifft man auch bei den ein oder anderen erwachsenen Spielern auf ähnliche  Symptome.
Aber bei sehr jungen Spielern habe ich persönlich es einfach schon zu oft erlebt.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich für "Kinder sind die schlechteren Spieler" gestimmt.

Halte die Formulierung zwar für mehr als unglücklich, kommt aber meiner Meinung noch am nähsten.
Anbei sei noch erwähnt, dass ich eine ab18Freigabe in Gilden auch für unglücklich halte.
Denn mit den jungen Spielern mit denen ich dann tatsächlich auch regelmässig spiele, kann man mindestens genauso viel Spass haben wie mit den anderen älteren Spielern.
Freue mich immer wieder, wenn ich mit gemischten Altersgruppen im Ts quatschen kann.
Das bringt Abwechslung und immer wieder die ein oder andere erheiternde Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## RockyHorror (16. November 2007)

ich befürchte das verhalten hat leider oft einfach nichts mit dem alter zu tun.


----------



## Monstero (16. November 2007)

Ich bin 14 Jahre und Raide BT mit einer RP Gilde, wollt ich mal in die Runde werfen.


----------



## tsnud (20. November 2007)

Kinder sind Menschen. Davon gibts verschiedene.

Damit ist alles gesagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodhunter (20. November 2007)

"Nur" wenn welche niedrigeren Alters ordentlich spielen ( dazu gehört Ruhe im TS ) sind sie "OK".
Ich kenne viele Kiddys die gerne andere flamen und zuspamen. In WoW ist mir aufgefallen das es dort sehr schlimm zugeht . Dazu im Vergleich zu DAOC wesentlich weniger. Ich hoffe das es bei WAR ähnlich wie in daoc ist.

mfg Woody (  Nekro = Farmbot = Geil )


----------



## UltraC (20. November 2007)

also ich bin voll und ganz der Meinung, das man von Typ zu Typ unterscheiden muss. Hatte z.B. in einer alten Gilde mal nen 14 Jährigen Priester. Der konnte richtig gut heilen, und war allen sympatich. Solche Spieler sind toll und mit denen macht es Spass inis zu raiden, egal wie alt sie sind. Dann hatte ich vorgestern allerdings auch einen, ich schätze ihn auf 12-15, der, als ich mit nem Pala twink in den Pessis farmte, mich anschrieb und mich für nen Port wollte. (Er war in Elwyn) Als ich ihm das sagte, und mit einem "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" noch ein boon schrieb, was wirklich nur als kleiner Spass gedacht war, fing er an mich anzuspammen, und mir viel Erfolg beim Machen meines angeblichen Hauptschulabschlusses zu wünschen... dem folgten einige wüste Beschimpfungen... Solche Kiddis braucht wirklich kein Game, und wenn man die nur im Chat schreiben sieht, kriegt man schon Tollwut, aber wie gesagt es gibt wirklich auch sehr viele nette.


----------



## Imbachar (20. November 2007)

Also bin selbst noch ein Kind...
Also ich wurde noch nie angemacht, weil ich ein Kiddie bin und meiner Meinung nach, kommt es auf Skill an nicht auf Alter...

Gibt genug alte Leute, die als Kidiies bezeichnet werden^^
Daher kein Vorurteile... ich bin erst 13 Jahre alt und hab trotzdem ne arenawertun von fast 1700 und besitzt einige t4 und t4 Teile... einfach ma schaun, wie die Leute spielen und dann beurteilen!!


----------



## Amabilis (20. November 2007)

Hi!
Ich find's auch vollkommen idiotisch Kinder als "schlechte Spieler" zu bezeichnen - evtl. auch deshalb, weil ich selbst 16 bin ;-). Klar es gibt immer Ausnahmen, aber ich hab auch Ehrfahrungen mit "OMFG Kiddies" erlebt, die sich als 30+-Jährige rausgestellt haben !^^

Deshalb: Ganz klar Antwort 1!!

Ally ftw ;-)

mfg


----------



## Árlok (20. November 2007)

also ich bin mit 14 jahren selbst noch ein "kiddy" und ich bin der meinung man sollte als erwachsener spieler die  jüngeren nicht benachteiligen schließlich waren diese auch mal jung und hätten sicher auch mit 14 wow gespielt.  
zusätzlich hängt es vom umfeld des jungen spielers ab wie er sich in online rollenspielen verhält ob er sehr kindisch oder schon reifer ist und wie lange er schon aktiv spielt


----------



## Veeresa II (20. November 2007)

Das Thema ist aus meiner Sicht nichts anderes als Rassismus, dass mag jetzt hart klingen, aber macht es einen Unterschied ob man im BG sagt "Natürlich loosen wir wieder, dämliche Kinder" oder ob manche Leute sagen "Scheiß Türken, Polen oder sonstwas, die können doch so wie so kein Fußball spielen"?

Ich selbst bin 13 und zock jetzt schon über 2 Jahre WoW und musste mir bis jetzt nur in BGs anhören das Kinder Noobs sind, das wurde dann immer laut ausgerufen wenn die Allys mal wieder verloren haben
Ich mein klar gibt es genügend dumme Kinder, aber hey es gibt auch genauso viele dumme Erwachsene, nur weil manche Leute immer irgentwen brauchen dem sie die Schuld geben können, zu denen kann ich echt nur sagen "Guckt euch selbst an und dann erst die anderen" und wenn jetzt Kinder wie ich z.B. um 23 Uhr wegen ihren Eltern off müssen sind sie doch nicht gleich Noobs, oder ist auch jeder Erwachsene ein Noob wenn er mal zu nem Raid nicht kommt weil er lieber Zeit mit seiner Frau/Freundin oder Mann/Freund zusammen ist, oder wenn die Babys schreien und man sich mal kurz um die kümmern muss?

Meine Meinung zu der Sache ist das Alter, Aussehen und Abstammung nichts mit den Qualitäten eines Menschen zu tun haben und das die Leute, die Menschen genau aus diesen Gründen niedermachen, sich vielleicht mal selbst anguckensollten, dass ist nämlich *Dummheit*


----------



## Vakahma (20. November 2007)

Veeresa schrieb:


> Das Thema ist aus meiner Sicht nichts anderes als Rassismus, dass mag jetzt hart klingen, aber macht es einen Unterschied ob man im BG sagt "Natürlich loosen wir wieder, dämliche Kinder" oder ob manche Leute sagen "Scheiß Türken, Polen oder sonstwas, die können doch so wie so kein Fußball spielen"?
> 
> Ich selbst bin 13 und zock jetzt schon über 2 Jahre WoW und musste mir bis jetzt nur in BGs anhören das Kinder Noobs sind, das wurde dann immer laut ausgerufen wenn die Allys mal wieder verloren haben
> Ich mein klar gibt es genügend dumme Kinder, aber hey es gibt auch genauso viele dumme Erwachsene, nur weil manche Leute immer irgentwen brauchen dem sie die Schuld geben können, zu denen kann ich echt nur sagen "Guckt euch selbst an und dann erst die anderen" und wenn jetzt Kinder wie ich z.B. um 23 Uhr wegen ihren Eltern off müssen sind sie doch nicht gleich Noobs, oder ist auch jeder Erwachsene ein Noob wenn er mal zu nem Raid nicht kommt weil er lieber Zeit mit seiner Frau/Freundin oder Mann/Freund zusammen ist, oder wenn die Babys schreien und man sich mal kurz um die kümmern muss?
> ...




Sehr schön formuliert.Ich finds einfach dumm zu behaupten das Kinder(ich hasse das wort kiddy) schlechter spielen als Erwachsene.Ich finde das jede Gilde entscheiden kann ob sie eine Regel haben wollen, in der drin steht, dass sie nur Leute ab 18 aufnehmen.Trotzdem finde ich diese Regel mehr als überflüssig da sich jeder anders verhält...wir sind individuell.


----------



## Xerodod (20. November 2007)

In meiner Raidgilde haben wir einen 12 Jährigen, der auch oft als raidleiter einspringt! ( wir raiden BT/Hyjal) und er unterhält sich mit anderen wie manch 18+ jähriger ... da hab ich eher erlebt das ältere (20-30) "Kiddies" sind.

MfG


----------



## homi111 (20. November 2007)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Naja.. Der Umfrage kann man nicht ganz zustimmen.. Da wird nicht jeder ehrlich antworten.. Kinder sind nicht unbedingt Schlechte MMORPGler aber ich bezieh das ganze mal auf WoW...
> Ziehst du mich hier oder Ziehst du mich da, whispers gehen mir teilweiße Tierisch auf die Nerven..
> Es gibt auch Kinder/Jugendliche mit denen man Spielen kann...
> 
> ...


vollkomender schwachsinn sag ich nur bin selber erst 13 und alle in meiner gilde respecktiren mich den ich kann meine klasse spielen und NUR darauf kommt es an ihrer und meiner meinung nach und es regt sie z.B auch nicht auf wenn mein schul kumpel und ich im TS von hausaufgaben und so reden (auch miten in raids ^^) natürlich sind kiddis bischen lustiger drauf aber usk 18 ich bitte dich das hält doch heutzutge eh nimanden ab... hab mier erst letz beim laden UT 2004 geholt.... und ich glaube nicht das ich ausehe wie 18....


----------



## Braxx (20. November 2007)

@Xerodod: Das kenne ich. Ich bin 16 und werde manchmal auch für über 20 gehalten.

Naja, die schlimmsten sind doch eh die, die sich über "Kinder" aufregen und alles verallgemeinern. .. Man kann halt kaum was dagegen machen~


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Würdet ihr mal bitte ein bisschen auf das Niveau achten hier? Ist ja interessant, dass gerade die angeblich Erwachsenen hier so richtig loslegen. Wollte nur mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Vakahma (20. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mal bitte ein bisschen auf das Niveau achten hier? Ist ja interessant, dass gerade die angeblich Erwachsenen hier so richtig loslegen. Wollte nur mal gesagt werden.




Wo denn bitte poste die stellen mal bitte rein.Ich behaupte das Erwachsene hier auf dem gleichen niveau geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tortu (20. November 2007)

Früher (vor paar Jahren) hätte ich gesagt , dass jüngere Spieler das gleiche Niveau besitzen wie die älteren , was zum Teil auch stimmt , aber in der Regel  eher nicht.
Beziehen tu ich mich da auf einige Dinge die ich selbst vor zwei Jahr noch getan habe und wenn ich auf die zurückblicke ich mich für manches schon schäme.
Ich will nich sagen das ich mich in kurzer Zeit mega geändert habe aber ich glaube schon das ich ein sozialerer/besserer Gamer beworden bin.
Von daher hat das Alter schon etwas mit dem Verhalten zu tun.

@ Veragron : Was meinst du? ich find den Umgangston doch Recht angemessen O.o


Falls es wen interessiert
<- 13 (spiele seit 2 Jahren Wow)


----------



## Alaniel (20. November 2007)

naja nur weil man ein kind ist ist man ned gleich ein schlechter zocker^^ ich bin auch ers 16 und kann mich gepflegt ausdrücken^^ und selbst mit 12 jahren wurd ich innen cod clan aufgenommen der voll von 18 bis 25 jährigen wahr^^ will ja ned angeben aba ich war halt der beste dort und es hat niemand was gesagt xD also hab ich nix gegen junge zocker^^


----------



## parachute (20. November 2007)

Soso, Kiddies = Noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nettes Thema, muss ich sagen...

Bei uns in der Gilde dürfte der Großteil der Mitglieder zwischen 25 und 40 sein (Opa-Gilde?). Dennoch ist unser jüngstes Mitglied 11 und wir haben auch ein paar Mitglieder zwischen 13 und 17.

Das Einzige, worauf man bei einer gemischten Gilde achten muss - so sehe ich das zumindest - ist die Ausdrucksweise, da sowas ganz fix ins Negative abfärben kann.

Ich hab übrigens schon ne Menge Kiddies über 20 und über 30 erlebt ... von daher hat das meiner Meinung nach nix mit dem Alter zu tun - eher, ob man versucht, durch seine Ausdrucksweise (oder fehlende Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten) "cool" zu sein oder seine Realität zu kompensieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, wir finden unsere jungen Mitglieder klasse und haben durch alle Alterklassen ne Menge Spaß zusammen.

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Para aka Rheia/Alextrasza


----------



## Pappin (20. November 2007)

Ich persönlich bin selber 15, Kiddiesprüche muss ich mir mittlerweile nichtmehr anhören. 

Es gibt sicherlich auch Leute in meinem Alter die in ihrer Freizeit lieber Autos anzünden, so welche werden 100% nicht an den Skill vieler Spieler rankommen. Die schreiben auch öfters Beleidigungen in den Handelschat, weil sie dann nen höheren Rang in ihrer Höhlenherde haben. Und sie hören HipHop. Und kommen aus ganz harten Ghetto Verhältnissen und machen uns alleine fertig, alle. Sie raiden auch ab und zu BT alleine, ja sie raiden alleine. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibts 14-16 Jährige, die nicht rumwhinen sondern einfach ihr Ding machen und das nicht schlecht. 

Leider gibts auch 20 Jährige die ebenfalls aus ganz harten Verhältnissen kommen und einen UD Rogue auf Frostwolf haben. Tendenziell kann man aber sagen, dass der Prozentsatz der kiddie >18 Jährigen in etwa dem Prozentsatz der nicht kiddie <18 Jährigen entsprechen.

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, die unter 16 Jährigen müssten eigentlich besser sein als die älteren. Denn ab 16 (mittlerere Reife) bzw. 18-19 (Abitur) ist man in der Ausbildung falls man nicht studiert. Wenn man von 14-20 Uhr durchgehend zocken kann, ist es normal das man im oberen Mittelfeld mithalten kann.


adios 

ps: Nehmt den Post nicht so ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (21. November 2007)

oft verwechseln teenager schlechtes benehmen mit coolness. aber gerade in einem mmorpg ist gutes benehmen gegenüber seinen mitspielern besonders wichtig.

ich persönlich spiele ungern mit "kindern" - da ich nunmal ein erwachseneres benehmen meiner mitspieler erwarte.

ich bin nicht sonderlich tolerant gegenüber dem verhalten meiner mitspieler, aber da es sich um eine tätigkeit handelt die meiner entspannung und freude dient, sollte das verständlich sein.


----------



## Tarnor (21. November 2007)

Die Antwort ist doch ganz einfach, es gibt 12-jährige Vollidioten genauso wie es 50-jährige Vollidioten gibt, das hat weder mit dem Alter, noch mit dem Geschlecht, der Hautfarbe oder sonstwas zu tun, mit den meisten Leuten kann man ganz normal spielen, aber ein paar Deppen sind halt immer dabei....ich seh da zwischen dem Spiel und RL keinen großen Unterschied, aber regt euch über die net auf, /ignore und der Käse is gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was an Kiddies manchmal nervt is das "jo alta isch bin der megacoole gangsta..." bitte, wenn ihr das unbedingt wollt macht euch mit so ner albernen Pseudogangster-Ausdrucksweise auf dem Schulhof lächerlich, aber bitte nicht im Spiel!


----------



## Kandamir (21. November 2007)

Also ich habe schon oft mir kiddies gespielt...teilweise unter 12...
und einige spielen besser als manche erwachsene..

das dazu


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (21. November 2007)

Wisst ihr warum die allys immer verlieren im pvp? weil die meissten spieler unter 18 sind. die älteren spielen oft horde. und nu versuch ma mit vier 15 jährigen in der grp was zu planen. und dann ihr dummes gespame, ob sie jemand ma durch ne ini zieht...
kinder lernt lieber für die schule und macht was für eure zukunft.
deswegen gibts in meiner gilde nur 18+ jährige 

Die Zahl unserer Neider, bestätigt unsere Fähigkeit = Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (21. November 2007)

die größten spinner, idioten, dummlaberer und nichtsaufdiereihekrieger die ich getroffen habe sowohl ingame als auch in real, waren definitiv sogennante erwachsene über 30... 
von daher würd ich über solchen kommentaren einfach drüber stehen, letztendlich diskreditieren sie vor allem den, der sie äussert, siehe meinen vorposter... udn so nebenbei da haste dich geschnitten, umfragen zeigen immer wieder, das der altersdurchschnitt zeimlich identisch ist, aber leb mal schön weiter in der phantaisewelt, wo die horde achso erwachsen und reif ist, solang du selbst dran glaubst ist ja alles gut...
die menschliche psyche funktioniert doch erstaunlich simpel: man wertet sich selbst auf, in dem man andre erniedrigt. zumnidest bei dummen menschen funktionert das hervorragend.


----------



## Syli (21. November 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




man muss unterscheiden wenn ich ingame sage "du bist ein kind" oder "benimm dich net wie nen kiddy" meine ich nicht das derjenige ein bestimmtes alter hat was nicht höher als zb 12 ist...

im normalum unterscheide ich zwischen den persönlichkeiten:
-> ein "erwachsener" der sich auch so benimmt --> für mich i.o.
-> ein "kind" welches sich benimmt wie ein kind (kindisch usw...) --> für mich auch i.o.
-> ein "kind" welches sich so gewand ausdrücken kann und auch eine reife mit sich bringt die sein alter sicher nicht unterstreicht, sondern es älter erscheinen lässt (kind welches erwachsen ist) --> für mich immerwieder schön zu sehen
-> ein "erwachsener" der sich kindisch benimmt... die sogenannten kiddys --> leider gibt es von dieser sorte viel zu viele!


----------



## Redtim (21. November 2007)

Hallo, ich bin selber 15 und habe auch schon oft genug sowas gehört, manchmal ich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  manchmal über andere. Aber ich hab mich, wenn ich scheiße gemacht habe, immer gleich entschuldigt.

Hatte es auch mal das ich in ne gilde von nem kumpel wollte und was war? Erst ab 18!
Fand das so albern! wennse keine noops haben wollen dann sollen sie schauen wie der jenige spielt, nicht schauen wie alt er ist.... 

Und hatte es dann vor kurzem das ich nicht aufgenommen wurde weil ich zujung bin... (und angeblich zu schlechtes gear: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...th&n=Redtim muss dazusagen ich gehe Kara aber hatte nie glück) 
Also auch in meiner gilde sind viele (fast alle) UNTER! 21, und wir haben in kara trotdem alles down.

Also Kinder=Noobs nein!

also viel spaß noch, Tim

PS: konnte net mehr pennen darum die Urzeit^^)


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum die allys immer verlieren im pvp? weil die meissten spieler unter 18 sind. die älteren spielen oft horde. und nu versuch ma mit vier 15 jährigen in der grp was zu planen. und dann ihr dummes gespame, ob sie jemand ma durch ne ini zieht...
> kinder lernt lieber für die schule und macht was für eure zukunft.
> deswegen gibts in meiner gilde nur 18+ jährige
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich gut ausdrücken, weiß wann ich höflich sein sollte und ich spamme nicht.
Ich spiele Horde, bin unter 18 und kann solche "Dummschwätzereien" überhaupt
nicht leiden. Ich habe mich zwar schon an dem Thema hier beteiligt, aber das was
"Lil-Bounce11" geschrieben hat war noch einen Post wert!
Woher willst du eigentlich wissen das es Unter-18-Jährige waren?
Warum sollten Unter-18-Jährige spammen/Allianz spielen/sich dur eine Instanz ziehen lassen?
Ich kann mich, meines Wissens, gut artikulieren und etwas zur Planung der jeweiligen Grp beitragen... Du aber behauptest das könnten Unter-18-Jährige nicht?
Nenne mir EINEN Grund, warum DU besser bist als ICH?!
Was du geschrieben hast war/ist Unsinn!

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (21. November 2007)

Ich glaube kaum das Noob sein viel mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Ok unter 12-Jährige sid wahrscheinlich meistens schon Noobs, sind ja noch nicht ein Mal alt genug für die Spielempfehlung. 
Ausserdem habe ich ne Frage: meinst du mit Kinder alle unter 18? Ich stelle mir unter dem Begriff <Kind> einen unter 14-Jährigen vor. Ab 14 würde ich es eher Jugendlicher/Teenager nennen.


----------



## Baumstamm (21. November 2007)

Ich selber bin auch noch net ausgewachsen(13Jahre jung) pflege ingame einen recht netten ruf unter mittspielern, aber hab selbst auch schon oft mit solchen sozusagen kiddys gespielt wie sie meistens beschrieben werden.
Ich selber glaube das es sehr viele ausnahemen gibt(z.B. Ich *GG*), die nicht so spammen,und nur die ganze zeit mit ihrem Arena Set2 prahlen.
Man sollte wirklich nicht nach dem Alter beurteilen, sondern nach dem Verhalten und skill.
Wenn man einmal ne schlechte Erfahrung mit nem Kind gemacht hat sollte man nicht immer auf diese Begebenheit zurück greifen wenn ein weiterer Jugendlicher/kind sich dumm verhält.
Ich habe mehr Probs mit älteren, aber dort gibt es keine  Vorurteile.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.
Mfg Baumstamm
70 Gnom Krieger
Allianz/Destromath
<Schnoida>


----------



## Tranodo (21. November 2007)

Das ist ein bisschen zu oberflächlich zu meinen, alle sind so. Aber es stimmt, dass viele so sind. Mich nervt es nur, wenn sie Ninjalooten und keine Befehle ausführen können und ignorieren. Aber das sind nicht nur die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michelchen (21. November 2007)

@Lil-Bounce11: Du bsit so ziemlich der Beweis das sich nicht alle Erwachsenen wie welche verhalten.


----------



## Waro (21. November 2007)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen noob = kiddy
> 
> wenn man neu anfängt kennt man sich eben nicht aus und ist ein wenig begriffsstützig und muss alles kindhaft nachfragen und macht vieles falsch Bsp: Bedarf/Gier!!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin 15 (okay du auch, aber ich möchte erst mal im Grundsatz widersprechen) und spiele seit ich 12 bin online. Angefangen hat das mit Browsergames und seit 31.12.2006 spiele ich WoW. Durch Browsergames hab ich schon viel Erfahrung im gesammelt, sogar in meinem ersten Browsergame war ich ziemlich gut dabei und war im Spiel schon recht bekannt und erfolgreich (Top 50 von 10k Spielern), was v.a. durch meine Forenaktivität kam. Ich hab dort hauptsächlich durch das beantworten der Fragen von "noobs" die 2.-meissten Beiträge nach dem Forenadmin sammeln können, der allerdings das gesamte Forum verwaltete, das Spiel war nur ein Unterbereich davon. In meiner Allianz (= Gilde) war ich immer im IRC-Channel und wurde dort von allen auch älter als 12/13 geschätzt. Der zusammenhalt war dort auch viel größer als bei den Gilden in WoW. Unsere Allianz war die erste überhaupt, die es als sog. Freizeitzocker schafften, die Allianz der Progamer zu schlagen, worauf sie sich (vor Frust) auflöste ^^
Ich spielte dann auch noch andere Rollenspiele im BG-Format, konnte dadurch nochmal Erfahrung sammeln bis ich dann zu WoW gekommen bin. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich schon lang kein noob mehr.
Das einzige was dann für mich neu waren, waren wieder andere Spielspezifische Abkürzungen und die Konfrontation mit einer ... Unfreundlicheren Community. Ich hab vorher selten so viele Begegnungen mit derart... sorry für den Ausdruck aber Assozialen Spielern gehabt, aber bald findet man dann doch eine nette Gilde für der ich ein Forum einrichten musste, weil unser Gildenleiter (26J) sowas einfach nicht konnte. Ich erwische mich auch regelmäßig dabei, höherlevelige Charaktere und auch 70er bei Items zu beraten, oder wo sie am besten Questen/Berufe skillen/Leveln können obwohl ich selbst noch nie da war.

Meine Meinung: Kiddys fallen oft eigentlich nur wegen ihrer schlechten Rechtschreibung gegenüber Erwachsenen auf. Ansonsten hab ich auch schon genug Erwachsene getroffen, die sich echt nicht Beraten lassen (z.B. dass man nicht in Off-Haltung und mit 2H-Waffe tankt -.-). Kiddys fallen leider doch etwas mehr unter diesen Leuten, aber das ist immer ein Resultat mangelnder Information, unter uns wird es wohl schwer sein einen vollnoob zu finden der Regelmäßig die Buffed-Show (-Cast) guckt oder einfach nur die News ließt.

Für mich ist also die Aussage Kinder=Noobs falsch, richtig wäre noobs=noobs.

Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, dass gewissen Leuten einfach mal Nachhilfe in Rechtschreibung gegeben werden sollte. Es gibt da so Spezialisten, so viele Rechtschreibfehler wie die kann ich nichtmal absichlich in einen Satz einbauen >.<
Besonders schlimm sind die die keinen Unterschied zwischen ck, k, g (bin mahl kurts wek) tz, z, s usw kennen. Sowas ist echt grausam.
Schreibt mich z.B. ein Jäger (Blut11) auf meinen Tauren-Krieger Twink an:
Er: "Bog auf HdW?"
Me (leicht genervt): "Du auch können deutsch?"
Er: "Hölle des Wehklans"
... no comment...
Er: "da sindh gans viele starge mops drin" (bei dem Satz bin ich mir nicht genau sicher wo die Rechtschreibfehler waren^^)
Ich hab dann einfach nichts geantwortet, wenn der so spielt wie der Spricht, was bei Jägern leider sehr oft der Fall ist, dann brauch ich da erst garnicht rein wenn ich in unter 3 Stunden durch sein will.

Edit: Nochmal wg. Bedarf/Gier. Wenn jemand anderes in meiner Gruppe auch Bedarf würfelt, was ich auch gebrauchen könnte aber nur geringfügig verbessern würde, schau ich mir die Rüstung des anderen schnell an und klicke auf Gier wenn er/sie es besser gebrauchen kann. Das sag ich nicht nur so, das ist schon oft so vorgekommen und hab ich auch schon oft gemacht obwohl ich mit meinem Druiden grundsätzlich auf alles Leder Bedarf machen könnte. Was aber jetzt nicht falsch wäre, weil ein Wiederherstellungs-Druide braucht wirklich eine Feral-Ausrüstung ^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr warum die allys immer verlieren im pvp? weil die meissten spieler unter 18 sind. die älteren spielen oft horde. und nu versuch ma mit vier 15 jährigen in der grp was zu planen. und dann ihr dummes gespame, ob sie jemand ma durch ne ini zieht...
> kinder lernt lieber für die schule und macht was für eure zukunft.
> deswegen gibts in meiner gilde nur 18+ jährige
> 
> ...




OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Junge... moment ich hab nen lach Flash^^

Tut mir leid ich bin eigentlich immer ruhig aber jetzt muss ich echt was los werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG Noob...
Da haben alle 18+Leute den beweis das es auch "Erwachsene Kiddys" gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*So gehe in die Ecke und Lach zuende*

Man müsste dich Flamen!


----------



## Wave2 (21. November 2007)

Also manche haben die Reife und manche nicht. Allerdings kann ich manche jüngeren Zocker bzw. "Kinder" verstehen, wenn sie flamen. Ein gutes Beispiel sind die Leute, die erst mit einem Kind zusammenspielen, es aber nicht wissen, nach ner zeit Fragt man nach Wohnort, Alter usw. un sobald das Kind was unter 15 sagt verlässt der andere gerade die Gruppe oder es kommen beleidigungen. Ich bin auch noch net wirklich alt, aber damals wo ich angefangen habe mit WoW wurde ich eigentlich immer für meine Geistige Reife als 13 Jähriger gelobt.


----------



## Lilo07 (21. November 2007)

In diesem Thread konnte man jetzt mal sehen das auch eine Vielzahl von Buffed-Usern im Alters-Berreich von 12-16 sind.

Und wie man sehen kann, haben auch alle in unserem Altersbereich schön geschrieben(d.h. wenige Rechtschreibfehler, Zeichensetzung und Grammatik..)

Tja, wir Kiddies lernen in der Schule halt auch so einige Dinge, die ihr "Alten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schon nicht mehr so richtig drauf habt.


<lilo>


----------



## chier (21. November 2007)

Da ich selber auch noch ein Kiddy bin mit meinen erst "13" Jahren werde ich ejtzt auhc meinen Senf dazugeben 

1. Kinder sind keine Noobs (jeder war mal ein Noob) 
2: Gildenaltersbeshcränkung ?... dazu sage ich jetzt nichts Bzw. wenn man in die meisten gilden nur ab 16 und 18 darf dan ahben wir jüngeren keine chance mal mit iglde zu raiden zu gehen auser wir finden eine Gilde ohne Altersbeschrenkung. Und das wir immer gleich so stark beleidigt werden z.B. : geht odch isn bett bin froh wenn ferien vorbei sind noobs etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also rauskommt: Kinder sind keine Noobs jeder war mal ein Noob man sollte nicht gleich meckern und fluchen, man sollte den Kidnern eine Chance  geben  

Das war mal mein kleiner Beitrag zu diesem Thema.. hoffe hat euch gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

chier schrieb:


> 1. Kinder sind keine Noobs (jeder war mal ein Noob)



Das würde ich nicht sagen viele verwechseln Noob mit Newbie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (21. November 2007)

So nochmal ich.

Also lieber Waro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fand deinen gesammten Beitrag richtig Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, bis dann dieser eine Satz von dir kam: 





Waro schrieb:


> Ich hab dann einfach nichts geantwortet, wenn der so spielt wie der Spricht, was bei Jägern leider sehr oft der Fall ist, dann brauch ich da erst garnicht rein wenn ich in unter 3 Stunden durch sein will.



Fand ich echt Schade, dass da eine oft, vor verurteilte Spezies (das Kiddy), eine andere, oft vor verurteilte Spezies (Der Jäger), nieder macht.
Oder was in diesem Thread eigentlich das Thema ist, alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.

Muss ich mir glatt überlegen ob ich nicht nen Thread auf mache: "Alle Jäger = Noobs?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Tja Lil-Bounce11, fetter selfowned würd ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin 12, hatte einen 70er Magier und hab aktiv geraidet, sowohl pre BC (MC, Ony, AQ20 & ZG clear) als auch nach BC (Kara clear). Und spammen, dafür gabs bei uns beinahe schon offiziell den /trade.
Danke, Schule läuft top bei mir, bei dir wohl eher nicht *scnr*
Und was das 18+ angeht...wofür gibts halt den Befehl /gkick <playername> ? o,.o


----------



## Michelchen (21. November 2007)

@Destroyer1990 m: ehm... weißt du was noob heißt?^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

hab mich mit dem begriff nicht so auseinander gesetzt^^
Alle sagen imemr das heißt, nichts könner, lusche, einfach das der jenige der noob genannt wird nichts kann.
(Lasse mich gerne weiter belehren)^^

Newbie heißt Anfänger... udn das passt in dem Thread einfahc besser als Noob.


----------



## Elemerus (21. November 2007)

also ich bin auch noch ein "scheiß kiddy"(13 und 11 monate) aber ich finde es wirklich blöd wenn man alle kinder in eine schublade steckt aber am besten finde ich immer noch die leute die glauben,dass man mit 18 von einem blitz der weißheit getroffen wird und absofort reif ist(ist jetzt eher eine metaffer) also meine meinung: es gibt solche un solche


----------



## Michelchen (21. November 2007)

Zu 18er Gilden... also ich hab mal SWG gezoggt und da war eine wo ich rein wollte: wurde ich gefragt wie alt ich bin hab ich ehrlich(fehler) geantwortet und gesagt: 13. K: "Sorry tut mir leid wir nehmen keinen unter 18 ..." auf die Frage warum kam die begründung das ein 'kiddie' damals für einen großem Streit verantwortlich war. toll sag ich ich hätte schon vorkenntnisse durch wow und würde keinen Streit stiften und mich normal benehmen. Aber nix ich blieb druassen.

Das sind so sachen wo ich mich schon i wie aufrege das sich so manch erwachsene super fühlen und alle streitigkeiten auf die kleineren schieben. Es gibt sehr wohl viele unter 15/18 die sich vernünftig benehmen können. Damit meine ich das sie niemanden beleidigen und keine scheisse bauen. 

Und kiddies heißt für mich: -schlechtes verhatlen/benehmen(egal wie alt).
UNd bei denen würd ich schon fast sagen das es zutrift nur können auch viele kiddies spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hab ja schonmal gepostet ich wiederhols trotzdem nomma: Es gibt MINDESTENS soviele 18+,jährige die sich scheisse benehmen als 12-18jährige. Meine Meinung. Sieht bei denen halt einfach aus. Ein 18+ kiddie hält sich für toll^^ ein 12-18kiddie ist die vorentwiklung des 18+kiddie nur kann sich noch nicht so gepflegt und scheingeistreich ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Destroyer: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht heißt noob übersetzt anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wird als schmipfwort benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (21. November 2007)

Für mich heißt Newbie Anfänger damit bin ich groß geworden in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe hinten die Wörter im Handbuch nach gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oki habs gerade nachgelesen^^

Seite 175 im WoW Handbuch:
Newbie    Damit werden neulinge im Spiel bezeichnet. Manche Spieler bezeichnen dies Wort als beleidigung.

Mh kommt beides aufs selbe raus :-D


----------



## Michelchen (21. November 2007)

xD Naja n00b is beleidigung und newbie nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (21. November 2007)

Also ich bin selbst erst 13 und ich bin in einer erfolgreichen Gilde, die Gruul, Mag, SSC und EY geht und es hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert^^

Ich denke eher Kiddie ist eine Bezeichnung für Leute, die einfach kein Skill haben (davon gibt es genug, die über 18 sind^^)

Nur leider interpretieren das manche Leute falsch und sagen "Kiddie= Kind= Noob" (Soll soviel heißen, wie dass jedes Kind ein Noob ist)
Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber sinnvol erstmal zu schauen, wie die Person spielt und sich dann ein Bild zu machen und nicht gleich zu fragen "Wie alt? Wenn du unter 18 bist nehmen wir dich nicht weil du en Kiddie bist"

Und ich habe schon sehr oft Leute gesehen, die um einiges älter als 18 waren und sich trotzdem scheiße benommen haben... Und auch jüngere Leute (unter 18) die um einiges besser gespielt haben

Will damit nur sagen: Macht euch ein Bild von der Person bevor ihr über sie urteilt!!

MFG Imbachar


----------



## jeNoova (21. November 2007)

Ich bin selber 14 und verstehe vollkommen das alle Leute gegen "kiddys" sind, wenn ich posts sehen wie von z.B "destroyya^^" ( vllt. hat jemand den thread gelesen ) Oder mit anderen Kiddys zusammen spiele. Oder auch aufnahmen mit meiner Stimme im Ts höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Da meine Stimme echt quitschig ist ;] )

Ich selber bin hauptsächlich CounterStrike Spieler und habe es aufgrund dessen dort erst Recht hart, in WoW sind mir solche "kiddy feindlichkeiten" noch begegnet.

NOCH nicht ;]

MfG


----------



## Crazywigga (21. November 2007)

kiddy is relativ.
im prinzip kommt es auf die geistige reife/auf das alter an.

ich kann meist drüber hinweg sehen, wenn einer, der das erste mal wow spielt bzw. den eindruck macht, auf diverse sachen wie spam und umgangston hinzuweisen. also den ganzen netiquette kram. aber wenn man im spiel weiter fortgeschritten ist, und man immer noch nicht weiß, wie man sich zu benehmen hat, ohne zugeflamt zu werden, dem is dann auch nicht mehr zu helfen Oo


----------



## TheHarlequin (21. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde das Word Kiddie ist eher aufs Alter bezogen, nur verbinden die meisten eben gleich Junge Leute (Kinder) gleich mit dem Supernanny Opfern ;-) Was aber devinitiv nicht imemr der Fal ist. Wir haben ne ganze Familie in der Gilde, da Spielt der Papa die Mama, der Große Sohn (14) und die Kleinen mit 10 und 7 auch... Vertreten schonmal Papa mit seinem Char wenn er mal auf Arbeitsreise is und Mama Hilfe im Raid braucht. WOW hat sicher auch vorteile bei einem Sozialen Gruppengefüge. Das Spiel vermittelt einem schnell dass man eben nicht immer als Einzelgänger durch die Welt rennen kann sondern eben in ner Gruppe manchmal mit der Richtigen Motivation und den Richtigen Zielen Mehr erreicht... Bitte nicht zum Aufrauf eines Massenamoklaufs an der Schule oder nem Raid im Lehrerzimmer sehen.

Meine Meinung, "Kiddi" hat nichts mit dem Alter sondern mit der Umgangweise zu tun.

Liebe Grüße 

TheHarlequin


----------



## Achereto (22. November 2007)

Kinder stellen komische Fragen mit komischen Antwortmöglichkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im ernst: Wenn jemand als "kiddy" bezeichnet wird, das wirft man ihm nur kindliches verhalten vor. Wobei ich kindliches Verhalten im Alter von 8-12 einordne. Dann kommt präpubertär (bis 14) und pubertär (teilweise bis 18).

Ich habe schon sehr erwachsene 14-jährige und sehr kindliche 20-jährige erlebt. Das Problem ist, dass beide Extreme ausnahmen sind. Im durchschnitt verhält sich ein 14-jähriger pubertär weil er eben gerade in der Pubertät ist. Dafür kann er auch nichts. Für Erwachsene ist das Verhalten von jugendlichen in der Puberträt trotzdem äußerst nervtötend. 

Der letzte Minderjährige hat übrigens neulich unsere Gilde verlassen, weil er angeblich lieber nur PvP machen möchte, statt 3 Tage die Woche auch noch PvE. Nunja, 2 Wochen später spielte er bei einem anderen Raid mit, der Vashj und Kael'thas schon gelegt hat (wir hängen immernoch an Vashj).

Derartig handeln ziemlich viele, denen es einfach an Reife fehlt. Und weil genau das für eine Gilde bzw. einen Raid besonders ärgerlich ist, gibt es mitlerweile immer häufiger diese 18+-Einschränkung.


----------



## Darthi (22. November 2007)

Hiho,

naja das Thema "kiddy´s" gabs doch schon so oft.... es gibt 13,14,15 oder 16 Jährige die sich nicht benehmen können die nur Scheiße bauen rum Spamen  u.s.w .Natürlich gibt´s auch jüngere Spieler  die es voll drauf haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die auch wissen wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben etc. . Mir hat auch schon ein 14Jähriger bei einer Quest in WoW geholfen und?? was is schon dabei?? Er konnte helfen, war auch super freundlich und hilf´s bereit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
ABER es gibt auch 20,21,22,23, oder 30 Jährige die sich aufführen als wären sie gerade 6 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und so was finde ich dann viel schlimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

LG Darthi


PS: Bin auch erst 19  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (30. November 2007)

Also ich habe nichts gegen kinder...
Wäre ich ein Gildenleader dann würde ich kinder auf probe tun ... ich sag dene Willkommen aber ich sage denen nicht das es eine probezeit ist ... weil meistens überhaupt ein Mensch sich verstellt in dieser Woche und dann alles erst richtig beginnt.Kinder könnten erwachsen sein oder einfach nur Kindisch . Merken tut man's wenn überhaupt jmnd. endlos lols und smileys schreibt also bei einem Text mit 100zeichen sind 70% Smileys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne Kinder die tun mir Leid im TS weil ihre Eltern sagen : " Jetzt Schalt den PC aus ! "  und die Kinder dann offline müssen ... sowas schmerzt ok eher dem Raid
Es gab jmnd. der war Rang 14  und 14Jahre alt hatte mir beim Lvln Geholfen ... sehr netter typ habe immer noch kontakt mit ihm mehr als ein Jahr fast und war gut in der Schule . Dann sah ich jmnd. der anscheinend " Erwachsen " ist und sah mich Sterben und ich wurde Pausenlos gecampt vom Ally ( Stranglet Horn das warn Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und der machte nix der lachte mich aus ! Später ein anderer "Erwachsener" half mir nicht beim Q... habe ihn freundlich gefragt aber ich hörte eine mürrische antwort ein kurzes nö nein oder so würde zwar auch reichen aber der musste gleich sätze auspacken da hat man keine Lust das zu Ignorieren. Najo ich merke die Hälfte meines Textes ist Off-Topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (30. November 2007)

ich hab selbst schon mit kindern in WoW zu tun gehabt, und sie waren, muss ich sagen, auserordentlich gute spieler. es gibt genau wie bei den normalen spielern gute und schlechte.

aber sobald ein soganntes "kiddie" ankommt und anfängt zu nerven und alle in das große wipen stürtzt, das is ne andere sache


----------



## Hulk² (30. November 2007)

Ich gehör auch nicht zu den "Älteren" schonmal vorweg.
Also dass ist kompletter Schwachsinn jemanden wegen seines Alters runterzumachen. Wenn man sich hier ein paar Posts durchliest denkt man der Verfasser wäre der Meinung ab 18 gibt es ein helles Licht was vom Himmel runterstrahlt und den Achtzehnjährigen mit Intelligenz, Teamwork u.s.w. füllt und alle jüngeren sich wie 4jährige aufführen die grade ein Dreirad bekommen haben. Ich finde jemanden der im Handelschannel mal nicht so die Rechtschreibung drauf hat vollzuflamen gehört nun auch nicht wirklich zum Verhalten eines Älteren. Was erwarten diese Leute? Nicht jeder ist so hyperintelligent... Finde es ist ein blödes Vorurteil, genauso wie Jäger Ninjalooter sind und Krieger schlichtweg dumm sind.
Nun das musste jetzt mal raus aber wenn man in SW mal den Handelschannel beim Explodieren zusieht kriegt man echt die Krise.

Edit: Mir ist grad eingefallen, es gab mal ein Spiel das war hauptsächlich von Polen gespielt worden (Das ist jetzt nichts gegen Polen allgemein) Es gab eine deutsche Gilde "German-Dream" und wenn man nun rumläuft und irgendein Typ kommt da an:"Spierdalaj" oder sowas. Man selbst dann: "Sorry I'm not poland" und dann gings los. Meist wurde man einfach als (darf man das schreiben?) Nazi bezeichnet. Es gab keine Ignorfunktion und der Typ rennt einem die ganze Zeit hinterher. Auf PvP-Server wurds noch schlimmer. Ich will da jetzt nicht weiter ins Detail gehen... Das ist jetzt nicht ganz so beleidigen aber vom Ansatz her dasselbe wie mit "Kiddie"


----------



## Boomman (30. November 2007)

Hi, ich bin selbst erst 13 und kenne 17 jährige die sich selbst aufführen wie 10 jährige.
Es is einfach nur dumm ein Mensch wegen seines alters als Spammer / Noob oder sonstiges zu bezeichnen.Ich kann nur sagen meine f-list is voll und in meiner ignore list is kaum jmd.

Mfg


----------



## Flamme (1. Dezember 2007)

Na is ja so,..
es kommt aufs verhalten des "Kinds" an. Wenn er die ganze zeit nur kakke baut, wie sterbend ins mikro hechelt wenn der boss was droppt, mir das headset platzt, weil er mit seiner kiddiestimme die ganze zeit brüllt, oda irgendwas bedarft, was er nichma tragen kann, sinds noobs - ansonsten is doch egal welches alter der spieler hat - hauptsache er kann spielen.. oda^^


----------



## Necronos1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Also es hängt wirklich nicht vom Alter ab bin ich der Meinung, einige sind halt echte Kiddys die Mist bauen, aber ich habe auch viele getroffen die ihre Klasse gut beherrscht haben. Einziges großes Problem, Raids enden nie vor 12 Uhr normalerweise, damit hat man meistens das Problem dass der Spieler um 11 Uhr weg muss und der Raid angepisst ist, auch wenn er bis dahin einen wirklichen guten Job geleistet hat.

Das mit dem Jäger stimmt leider schon, er wird auch gerne mal als Noob-Klasse bezeichnet und es gibt leider genug Spieler die ihn wirklich nicht beherschen, was leider dazu führt, dass es schwerer ist im Raid erst genommen zu werden. Es ist halt ne Noob-Klasse, weil sie echt einfach zu leveln ist und im Singelplay einfach sehr stark ist, doch nur wenige wissen wie man im Raid spielt...


----------



## Sandalor (1. Dezember 2007)

Mir persönlich ist das Alter meiner Mitspieler eigentlich egal solange die Leute ihren Char beherrschen und nicht bei jedem bisschen an die Decke gehen und sinnlos rumflamen.
In unserer Gilde wird man zwar erst ab 18 aufgenommen aber wenn eine vernünftige Bewerbung eintrifft wird er/sie ins TS eingeladen und wenn sich herausstellt das er/sie reif und teamfähig genug ist, wird diese/r Spieler/in halt aufgenommen(vorrausgesetzt es ist Platz für die Klasse).
Ich habe allerdings auch schon oft genug erlebt das gerade jüngere Mitspieler ein Benehmen an den Tag legen das jeder Beschreibung spottet aber man darf halt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich bin ja selber noch ein "kiddy" mit 13 Jahren.
Und ok, ich verschreibe mich halt manchmal, aber wer tut das nicht?Ich sage auch:" Schönen tag noch und Viel fun" Wenn ich eine Gruppe leave. Und ich spamme nicht rum! Also nicht jeder der so unter 14 ist , ist sofort so ein Spammer usw. Ich finde es hängt bloß vom Charackter des Spielers Ab.

MfG Aratosao (Durotan/Allianze) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unforgotten (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich gehöre zur Gruppe der Ü30er und mir ist es realtiv egal wie alt ein Mitspieler ist, solange der-/diejenige sich anständig benimmt und die Roleplay-Regeln einhält. 
Was mich viel mehr ärgert sind die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Fleischwurst"-, "Keksdose"- und "KillerHorst"-Chars auf RP-Server und ich denk mal das sind nicht alles Kiddies.
Unser Gilde hat jedoch nur Ü20-Members... liegt wohl aber eher an den Gilden-Chats, ab einem gewissen Alter (Ausnahmen nicht ausgeschlossen) sind die Themen doch etwas anderst und die Spielzeiten von Arbeitszeiten (Abend-Nacht-Stunden) abhängig - passt einfach besser.

"Mögen Deine Mühen Gering Und Deine Tage Lang Sein"

Für die Allianz!


----------



## barlong (1. Dezember 2007)

moin, was bezeichnest du als kind?

ich bin 15, raide das auge und den schlangenschrein und bin magier "mentor/klassensprecher" in unserer gilde.... beurteile jemandem nich nach seinem alter sondern nachdem was er kann!

und ok manche ~13 jährigen gibts schon die einen richtig nerven... ABER es gibt auch ältere die noch sone scheiße reden


----------



## Tpohrl (1. Dezember 2007)

Also langsam wird es langweilig dieses dämliche toppic im Forenticker zu lesen.
Beendet doch endlich mal diese Umfrage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Essenz ist doch einfach das man nicht alle Spieler über einen Kamm scheren kann. Eines lässt sich allerdings anhand der vielen Beiträge erkennen. Es gibt ne menge Kiddy´s (egal ob 12 o. 50Jahre alt) die es anscheinend nötig haben sich hier zu rechtfertigen.
Dabei hilft es doch nichts.., entweder ich habe gelernt mich zu artikulieren und finde jederzeit Gildenmitglieder für eine Gruppe oder ziehe mit Leuten aus der Partnergilde los. 
Oder aber ich spiele in einer Random Gruppe und weiss von vorn herrein das der run nicht so kurz und schmerzlos wird aber das muss dem Spaß ja keinen abbruch tun. Man kann sich auch mal (beispiel 2minis in der Gruppe) 5min hinstellen und mit den emotes spielen oder blödsinn sabbeln. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt bin ich beim nächsten mal halt nihct mehr dabei aber man kann sich auch etwas in die Gruppe einfühlen.

Deswegen.., alle die hier meckern und flamen, also ihr habt die Weisheit auch nicht grad mit Löffeln gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trilokk (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich ziehe es vor, auf regelmäßiger Basis mit "Gleichaltrigen" zu spielen, heisst in meinem Fall "Erwachsene". 

Bei Jugendlichen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alles furchtbar ernst genommen wird, und bei Schwierigkeiten mit Gegenständeverteilung im raid, Schadensliste etc. immer gleich das Ende der Welt eingeläutet wird, guildleave, aufhören mit WoW, tränenreiche Abschiede etc.

Es ist denke ich so, dass man tendentiell mit der Zeit die Sachen entspannter sieht, und alles nicht so wichtig ist, weil es eben nur ein Spiel ist.

Ich mag nicht von der Arbeit kommen, mich entspannt an das Spiel setzen, und dann wieder "Kindergezanke" schlichten müssen. 

Von der spielerischen Seite sind jüngere Spieler sicher allgemein gesprochen fit, aber die emotionale Reife ist gerade in Gilden und Raidgemeinschaften entscheidend, und man merkt das immer, wenn es eine Krise zu überwinden gilt. Daher lieber grown-ups, und Jugendliche nur, wenn sie "cool" bleiben können und in der Lage sind, über etwas, worüber sie sich ärgern, erstmal ne Nacht drüber zu schlafen und dann in Ruhe über das Problem zu reden.


----------



## Shourn (1. Dezember 2007)

also Kiddy sein finde ich nicht schlimm...(bin 14, in 2 tagen 15)
es gibt aber leute die scheeren nicht nur bestimmte altersgruppen über einen kamm.
ich kenne leute die sind der meinung palas sind noobs, zwerge sind noobs usw. ich spiele selbst einigermaßen erfolgreich einen zwergenpaladin und bezeichne mich nicht als noob, da ich immerhin schon level 67 bin mit meinem main.
ich weiß, dass einige jetzt sicher anfangen zu lachen aber ich habe ja dieses frühjahr erst angefangen.

Mein Motto in Gruppen lautet: Mach deine Aufgabe so gut es geht und helf den anderen am besten noch bei ihren wenn es geht. Ich habe also keine Probleme in einer gruppe zurechtzukommen und Leute die diese beschissene meinung haben, jüngere spieler hättens nicht drauf, gibts bei mir auf dem server(Lordaeron) eher wenige.
Also mein Tipp an die vernünftigen Kiddies da draußen: Rechtsklick und Ignorieren wenn euch einer dumm kommt!

Gruß Shourn

P.S.: Mir fällt nix mehr ein^^
P.P.S.: Ihr dürft wegen des P.S. anfangen zu flamen^^
P.P.P.S.: Ich weiß, dass das kindisch ist.


----------



## Davace (1. Dezember 2007)

Ungeachtet aller eurermeinungen und einflüsse.

ich bind er meinung jeder entscheidet selbst wie er sich verhält und damit dann auch wie andere von ihm denken.

Und da kommt es weis gott nicht auf das alter an.
Die "geistige reife" so nenne ich es mal ereilt den einen früher den anderen später. Wir haben auch minderjährige bei uns in der gilde und da meckert keiner herum wir findene s nur immer witzig wenn wir uns nicht sicher sind ist es nun ein mädel oder ein Junge ( vorm stimmbruch ) das wird aber nie als negativ empfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher sage ich nur eins


GAME ON


----------



## Ferago (1. Dezember 2007)

Bin selber gerade mal 14Jahre alt und war ganz bestimmt nie einer von den grp leavern...
Wie auch viele andere bin ich der Meinung, dass man das nicht einfach so verallgemeinern kann, ich selbst habe auch schon um die 10 Spieler erlebt, die keinen Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler hinbekommen haben, und deren Sätze teilweise gar keinen Sinn gemacht haben.

Meist lag es einfach daran, dass diese Spieler eine überbenutzung von begriffen wie "haxx" oder "n4p, r0fl, loll0r etc." aufwiesen, einige wenige jedoch schienen einfach ihre Probleme mit der Deutschen Sprache zu haben. So etwas habe ich auf dem rp-server Kult der Verdammten erlebt, als ein möchtegern Pirat in jedem satz 1-2 Rechtschreibfehler eingebaut hat, was ich persönlich nicht so schlimm fand, weil seine Piratencrew mittlerweile so groß war, dass man einigen Schabernack mit denen treiben konnte =D.

Es kommt auch immer darauf an bis zu welchem Alter man Mitspieler als Kinder ansieht. Ein 8Jähriger Junge zum beispiel wird ganz sicher irgendwann mal unvorhersehbar seine Grp leaven vlt. auch mitten in der instanz, weil ganz einfach seine Eltern den Stecker ziehen oder ihn zwingen aufzuhören.

Ich persönlich finde es Beleidigend, was sich manche "erwachsene" mit ihren Aussagen trauen, die behaupten, dass alle Spammer, Noobs, etc. Scheiss Kinder wären. Ich selbst versuche dann meine Altersgruppe gegen diese Voreingenommenheit zu verteidigen. Das Problem ist, dass sich fast immer in den sogenannten "spamm-gesprächen" ein vlt. 15Jähriger finden lässt, der ein wenig zu energisch seine Position verteidigt.

Oft fällt dann von den "erwachsenen" Personen, die sich durch ihre Aussagen auf das Nieau eines 5Jährigen begeben, der Satz: "Ich wünschte WoW wäre ein spiel ab 18 dann wären wir euch Kinder los!"

Bei sowas platzt mir dann echt der Kragen... zum glück vertritt nicht jeder "erwachsene" diese Meinung. 

Also an alle, die sich dazu anmaßen, alle jungen Spieler mit Charaktereigenschaften zu versehen, die beinahe keiner von ihnen hat, denkt bitte noch einmal drüber nach bevor ihr euch in diesem Thema zu Wort meldet.


----------



## Mamschi (1. Dezember 2007)

> Psin nur 12 Jahre alt und hab auch nichts gegen Erwachsene



Das ist mal ein guter Satz *lach*

Bin selber Mutti mit zwei Kids, die WoW spielen und finde es toll, dass es noch Kinder gibt, die lieber helfen als einen Boss zu legen (vielleicht auch notgedrungen, da sonst das Internet ausgeschaltet wird - aber egal!).

Meine Kids sind 14 u. 16, allerdings sehe ich schon einen Unterschied zwischen beiden. Die jüngere kommt öfter mal und "schimpft" über andere Spieler, die ihr das oder das Teil weggewürfelt haben, obwohl sie doch was besseres haben oder es gar nicht so toll für ihre Klasse ist. Oder auch, dass sie eine Gruppe verlassen hat aus den und den Gründen. Aber ich denke beide wissen im Großen und Ganzen sich zu benehmen und darauf kommt es an. 

Mir ist es egal, ob ich mit einem 10- oder einem 50-jährigen spiele, solange derjenige spielen kann und seinen Char beherrscht. Allerdings sind die jugendlichen Spieler eher mal ungestüm und laufen einfach drauf los, so dass es zu wipes kommt. 

Und auch das Vorurteil, Jugendliche haben es nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung - dem widerspreche ich eindeutig. Es gibt massig Erwachsene, die keinen Plan von Rechtschreibung haben!!!


----------



## Dunham (1. Dezember 2007)

ich persönlich bin auch erst 14, aber spieleschon seit 1,5 jaren wow und habe gegen mich gerichtet so gut wie nie eine eleidigung von wegen kiddy bekommen. doch leider bekommt man sowas all zu oft mit, dass andere spieler beleidigt werden.....und vorallem sind die leute die sagen : " EH du drecks kack KIDDYYYYYYY verpiss dich doch und geh schlafen" selber kiddys.
was mich auch aufregt sind gilden, die nur leute ab 18 aufnehmen, aber sonst keine kreterien haben. man könnte stattdessen auch schreiben, dass man an bestimmten tagen bis min. 1-2 uhr on sein können muss und dann sind die meisten jugendliche eh schon aufgeschmissen.
meiner meinung nach ist die beleidigung kiddy eigentlich so zu verstehen, dass man sich wie ein kleinkind verhält (kleine kinder so um die 5 jarhe oder so machen ja viel quatsch). was einige leute aber noch dazuinterpretieren, dass man als jugendlicher ein kackboon ist, und man sich den "anweisungen" von älteren beugen muss und sie nie mals in frage stellen darf ist absolut indiskutabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aíi (1. Dezember 2007)

es ist wie mit allem anderem auch, es gibt gute und schlechte kinder/teenies/20 jährige/deutsche/ausländer usw

ich persönlich finde das man als kind oder jugendlicher schon videospiele spielen sollte/kann allerdings wäre es sinnvoller für die entwicklung eines  "jungen" menschen wenn es seine kindheit/pubertät  mit anderen menschen sprich familie/freunden/jungen/mädchen verbringen würde, und vor allem draussen in der natur oder stadt,ganz einfach um eine gewisse Lebenserfahrung zu  sammeln, wie man sich in einer gesellschaft einfügt bzw verhält!

das ist denke ich der punkt warum manche teenies oder auch erwachsene, sich teilweise soo   ätzend verhalten, ihnen fehlt ganz einfach der umgang mit anderen menschen bzw die erfahrung wie man mit menschen umgeht die man nicht kennt oder die älter sind als man selbst.

woher das nun  wieder kommt kann sich jeder denken der nach der schule sofort online ist oder sonstiges.

bis dahin schönes leben noch...

Zitat:  Bringt eure freunde nach Azeroth aber geht auch mal mit ihnen nach draussen.

tip von mir:   bleibt draussen und verkauft euren pc bevor ihr keine abgeschlossene ausbildung habt und auf eigenen beinen im leben steht!

das würde nämlich alle vorrausetzungen mit sich bringen um kein stumpfsinniger wow arena zombie zu werden, wenn man´s nich sowieso schon mit der psyche hat!

edit: O.O  indiskutabel!


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (1. Dezember 2007)

Aíi schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde das man als kind oder jugendlicher schon videospiele spielen sollte/kann allerdings wäre es sinnvoller für die entwicklung eines  "jungen" menschen wenn es seine kindheit/pubertät  mit anderen menschen sprich familie/freunden/jungen/mädchen verbringen würde, und vor allem draussen in der natur oder stadt,ganz einfach um eine gewisse Lebenserfahrung zu  sammeln, wie man sich in einer gesellschaft einfügt bzw verhält!



Ich finde das jeder Mensch sich jeden tag weiter entwickelt. Und man sich nicht nur in der *"Jugend" Entwickelt. Also finde ich es schwachsinnig wieso man nicht ab 15-16 VideoGames spielen sollte.
Ich kenne Menschen die spielen keine Games, sind immer draußen und können sich nicht in der Gesellschaft einfügen!
Also finde ich das ziemlich schwachsinnig was du da erzählst.

Wäre es jetzt in dem Thread MMOG für 7-10 Jährige könnte ich das verstehen dann bin ich selber der Meinung. Aber mit dem Alter ab 15 sollte man wissen was man tut. Ob ich jetzt draußen bin oder drine. Da bei musst du auch noch wissen das man Beides machen kann! Games spielen und andere Hobbys oder kennst du nur Games?

Also ich sitze nicht nur am Computer!

So long..
              Destroyer (16)


* Junge Menschen sind für mich Jugendliche im Alter von 15/16 alles da drunter sind noch Kinder also vom alter her für mich. Es sind zwar auch "Menschen" aber für mich ist es halt was anderes.



EDIT:
Das hier manche Jugend Leute bzw. so genannte "Kiddys" hier mit ihren Posten in WoW als Klassenleiter/Raidleiter oder sonst was protzen finde ich echt nervig. Wenn interesiert das?


----------



## Dinah (1. Dezember 2007)

Du bist da mit deinen 13 Jahren eher eine rühmliche Ausnahme. Wenn du dich im Spiel so benimmst wie du dich hier ausdrückst, kann ich mit dir sehr gut zusammen spielen.
Leider haben ca. 80% der Youngster zwischen 10 und 20 ein schwach ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten im Spiel und damit einhergehend auch eine unakzeptable Ausdrucks- und Schreibweise.
Dieses ist lediglich meine persönliche Erfahrung und nicht etwa wissenschaftlich untermauert.
Bevor ich nun angeflamed werde bedenkt bitte, dass sich nur die Angesprochenen beleidigt fühlen sollten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (1. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.
> ...



Eine Altersbeschränkung ist meistens nur ein Hilfsmittel um Kiddies fernzuhalten. Hier geht es nicht nur um das persönliche Verhalten im Spiel sondern auch um die Verwendbarkeit im Raid und die Zuverlässigkeit. Wie oft stand ich schon nach langem Kampf endlich vorm Endboss und musste dann im Chat lesen "MUSS OFF, MAMA MACHT STRESS"...


----------



## e_guido (1. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und weiß deshalb auch nicht, obs schon jmd gesagt hat, aber bei Nihilum sind die leute ab 15 jahre aufwärts (wurd in der buffed folge mit dem interview erwähnt)...


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

ich hab fuer mir egal gestimmt, denn die auswahlmoeglichkeiten sonst waeren ja: ja kinder sind super im spiel oder sie sind das letzte
kann man aber so pauschal nicht sagen

war mal in ner ini gruppe in der nur 14 jaehrige waren und die war echt gut
die 4 kannten sich, konnten ihren char spielen und es war ein entspannter run

aber wenn ich da kinder (bei denen ich weiss wie alt sie sind) sehe, die dir 15 mal hintereinander ne duell fahne reindruecken obwohl du schon abgelehnt hast weil du 20 level unter denen bist, und die dir dann noch vorwerfen du waerst ein schisser, und sie wuerden ja auch nur mit autoschlag kaempfen, oder nur ihr pet kaempfen lassen, frage ich mich was in diesen kindern vorgeht

genauso muss ich schmunzeln, wenn ich hier in de4r argumentation der kinder lese, dass sie ihren char spielen koennen, weil sie immer 1. im dmg-meter sind (ein tool, dass ich schon geraume zeit nicht mehr benutze, weil es platz auf dem bildschirm wegnimmt, der fuer omen besser genutzt ist)
ja es gibt auch erwachsene die sich so verhalten...und genau deswegen fehlen mir die auswahlmoeglichkeiten:

es gibt gute und schlechte kiddies
kiddie-verhalten ist nicht altersabhaengig


----------



## Hafuku (1. Dezember 2007)

Halli Hallo,
Also grundsätzlich ist mir egal wie Alt meine Mitspieler sind solange sie sich benehmen können.
Dazu zählt auch nicht ständig "omfg lol xD NEEEEEEEEEEED ich bin hunter" (kein vorurteil gegen hunter),
oder aber auch sowas wie "Ey kannst mich ziehen?" "nein" "eyyy du bist mage dann mach mir brot" "ich stehe in shatrat" "JA DANN KOMM NACH SW" "ne sry ich mach grade pvp bzw. möchte es machen" ... usw.

aber es gibt auch eine menge jugendlicher leute die sich so ausdrücken... leider.... besonders schlimm ist es wie ich finde auf PVP servern obwohl das spiel verhalten an sich dort besser ist als auf PVE reealm 

hingegeb auf PR realm macht es mir den anscheind als ob es solche "kiddys" oder "jugenldiche" kaum bis garnicht gibt 

naja ich hoffe das diese leute merken wie sie sich verhalten und dem entsprechen auch was ändern


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (1. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ist eine blöde frage, viele sind schlecht, viele sind gut, viele sind normal. Das ist wie wen du fragst ob alle WoW Spieler kein RL haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt sicher welche, aber sind sicher nicht alle, ich gehör da nicht dazu. Das sind fragen die man nur mit ``Manche´´ beantworten kann. Ich bin 14, Und hab nen raid, und mein dmg kommt auch über den der 20 Jährigen. Und mein eingestekcter schaden ist auch immer recht weit unter dem rest. Das kommt ganz auf den Spieler an. Vorurteile sollte man da lieber lassen ^^ Manche ``Erwachsenen´´ Spieler sind dümmer als die jüngeren, aber auch viele Jüngere die dümmer sind als die Erwachsenen.. Barlow hatte da mal so eine aufzeichnung aus dem TS, von einem ziemlich dämlichen hunter, der immer mal wieder mob gruppen pullt, eisfallen bei Murmur legt, und lauter so mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der war erwachsen ^^ Also kann mich nur wiederholen. Bei manchen stimmts, bei manchen nicht. Achja, und zu de 1 im dmg meter... nein, ichschau nicht nur auf den dmg und nicht auf das ktm, und nein, ich vernachlässige auch den tritt und stunn nicht im richtigen moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkgod1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Es ist nun aber so, dass 80% aller Spieler, die einen mit direkten Beleidigungen, wie es sehr oft im BG der Fall ist, entgegenkommen, unter 15 Jahre alt sind. Oder sogar auch unter 18 Jahren. 
Wenn ich in BGs solche Meldungen lese, wie zB.: "man, seid ihr alle behindert???DEFFT DOCH MAL irh NOOBS!!!!!" weiss ich zu 90% dass das ein Kiddy ist. 
Gut,das mag jetzt ein Vorurteil sein, aber in meine 2,5 Jahren WoW hat sich das nun mal fast immer bewahrheitet.
Grade pupatäre Jungendliche geniesen den Vorteil der Anonymität (vielleicht auch nicht bewusst!) und lassen sich auf so ein Niveau hinab, da dies meistens als "cool" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (1. Dezember 2007)

Raddwa schrieb:


> Naja, ist eine blöde frage, viele sind schlecht, viele sind gut, viele sind normal. Das ist wie wen du fragst ob alle WoW Spieler kein RL haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bor das ihr das alle immer mit WoW vergleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja ihr seit alle super toll weil ihr mehr DMG als nen erwachsener macht oder besser heilt. ja ihr seit toll weil ihr MT seit als Teenie.
Dieses protzen was ihr alles könnt ist kindisches verhalten das finde iche cht nervig. Wieso sagt ihr nicht einfach das ihr Raidet wo auch erwachsene sind?
Müsst ihr jetzt immer wieder was neues posten um irgend einen anderen vorposter schlechter zu zeigen da sihr genau so toll seit? Sowa sist für mich lächerlich.

Hier wird diskutiert ob Kinder nobbs sind, und nicht darüber wie jung ihr seit und was ihr in WoW erreicht habt.


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (1. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Bor das ihr das alle immer mit WoW vergleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit dem beitrag wollte ich klar machen dass es so oder so sein kann ;P Dass es Noobs unter den Kindern gibt, aber auch welche die spielen können. War ein einfacher Vegleich. Sich gleich aufzuregen ist in meinen augen kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

und was hat rang 1 im dmg-meter mit spielen koennen zu tun?


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (1. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> und was hat rang 1 im dmg-meter mit spielen koennen zu tun?



Warscheinlich dass die bosskämpfe schneller vorbei sind, ausserdem wurde wohl das mana sparen und treten überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht was am zauberunterbrechen + guten schaden + wenig aggro schlecht ist, ich glaub ihr seid nur zu sehr darauf eingefahren dass die meisten kinder noobs sind, und sucht das negative im angeben usw. Auch dass mit dem 80-90% der Kinder werden beleidigend ist auch ene art unterstellung, woher wisst ihr wie alt die spieler sind, die das schreiben?


----------



## Grivok (1. Dezember 2007)

ui...
dann kann ich meinen char absolut nicht spielen....
der ist immer absolut letzter im dmg meter
wundert mich, das man mich noch in instanzen mitnimmt


----------



## maggus (1. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> ui...
> dann kann ich meinen char absolut nicht spielen....
> der ist immer absolut letzter im dmg meter
> wundert mich, das man mich noch in instanzen mitnimmt



Ging mir ähnlich. Dann hab ich Omen installiert und da war ich immer der erste!! 
/Irony off

Damage Meter ist eines der schlimmsten Addons die es gibt. Wenns im Gruppen-Chat losgeht, mit Spam aus dem Damage Meter, dann hau ich ab. eiskalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (1. Dezember 2007)

also das argument eines kindes das es ja schon "groß" is weil es ein hohes lvl hat oda gut spielen kann is ja nun echt blödsinn.
also mir isses recht wurst wie alt meine mitspieler sind. zwar kommt es oft vor das sich junge spiele ihres alters entsprechen aufführen aba wie ja schon gsagt: die ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. mit altersbeschränkungen in gilden find ich an sich diskriminierend aba es hat schon irgendwo einen sinn. minderjährige sind eben oft den launen der eltern ausgestzt (auch wenns oft richtig is) wodurch sie frühr schlafen gehen müssen, oda das limit an spielzeit erreicht haben sodass sie eben kurz vor einem raid oda mitten drin aufhören müssn. also da gibts eben eher die probleme mit den zeiten. und leute die sich um items prügeln und unangemessen komunizieren (beleidigen ect.) gibs auch bei alten spielern. und einige leude können einen ja auch manchmal aufregen sodass man irgendwie luft ablassen muss. und auf di fresse hauen geht ja net sehr gut...^^ wobei es immer auf die situation drauf ankommt ob es angemessen is oda net.
aba irgendwie schon langweilig der thread, jeder hat eine mehr oda weniger gleiche antwort.^^
also denn lg aus otji Reeth


----------



## Lortox (1. Dezember 2007)

Kiddys können genau so gut wie z.B. ein Erwachsener spielen! ( Wenn nicht in manchen Fällen auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Es kommt halt immer drauf an,es kann ein Erwachsener wie ein Kiddy spielt und ein Kiddy wie ein Erwachsener.

Mfg Lortox


----------



## GangstaT (1. Dezember 2007)

kiddys sind keine noobs wie beim buffedcast 62 jonas bollack sagt spielt bei ihnen auch ein 15jähriger also wer kann da noch sagen das ALLE kinder noobs sind
es gibt immer n paar ausnahmen die gibt es aber auch bei den erwachsenen


----------



## Sp@rtan (1. Dezember 2007)

Also ich will mal eins sagen,wenn ihr dir ganze Zeit sagt kiddy´s würde ich ja eher sagen jemand ist kiddy wenn er sich Kindisch verhält..
Sowas kackt mich echt an wenn erwachsene meinen ihnen gehört das spiel,das Spiel ist ab 12 also beschwert euch nicht,ich finde Kinder die lust am Computer spielen haben,haben es echt schwer,seit der ganzen "Killerspiel Debatte"also bitte viele 12er spiele werden nun mal ab 16 gemacht!!
Also steigen viele auf WoW um,und dann kommen die volljährigen und vermiesen alles... und glaubt mir es spielen mehr "Kiddys" WoW als erwachsene,und darum nehmt den Kindern (ich gehöre selbst dazu,oder wie man sagt "Teenanger") nicht den spass am spielen! Klar es gibt auch dumme aber mal ehrlich wo gibts es das nicht?!?!

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema


Mfg Sp@rtan


----------



## kargash (1. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde das kinder nicht die schlechteren mmorpgler sind,habe ich das richtig geschrieben??

nur auf rollenspiel servern sehe ich das anders,da erwachsene sich besser artikulieren können
natürlich gibt es ausnahmen ,beider seits


----------



## Borknorg (1. Dezember 2007)

Was mich halt aufregt ist, wenn die Kinder ins Bett "müssen", während man grad in ner Ini, bei nem Quest ist. Aber vor ner Stunde "wollten" sie noch umbedingt das jenige machen. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ^^


----------



## Ronas (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich meine auch dass Kinder die sich nicht benehmen können oder sich schlecht verhalten eher die Ausnahme sind!
Außerdem finde ich dass es mindestens genauso viele Erwachsene gibt die schlechtes Verhalten an den Tag legen!


----------



## Sp@rtan (1. Dezember 2007)

Und außerdem die Jugend hat eine andere Aussprache,man hört es auch durch Rap,hip-hop,ganz andere sprache...  MAn kann es nicht ändern die Jugend ändert sich... durch RAP Hip-hop die neue Musik!!
Diese Musik beeinflusst die Jugend,und auch deren Sprache..


----------



## jerubbaal (1. Dezember 2007)

hmm, hab ma mir egal angekreuzt, weil ich nciht weiss, ob ich schon mit kiddies gespielt habe. und nur weil iwer spammt, oder unqualifizierte äusserungen abgibt, heisst es ja noch lange nicht, dass es ein kind war... gibt halt in jeder altersgruppe reife und weniger reife mitmenschen.
wenn mir der umgangston einiger leute nicht passt, mach ich einfach nichts mit denen. zb wenn man als gimp beschimpft wird, von jemanden, der nuke aggro hat, und auf die bitte ma weniger aggro zu ziehen nicht reagiert. da leave ich acuh schon ma grp ohne vorwarnung. aber ob das nun ein kind war, oder ison proll, der ma gar keine ahnung hat, und dessen mutter geflamt gehört... ja, also ich kann mich über einiges aufregen, aber nicht über kinder nur weils kinder sind.

im grossen und ganzen hab ich hier ja nur wieder andere wiederholt, aber egal^^


----------



## Yan-kit So (1. Dezember 2007)

nebenbei bei nihilum is n 15jähriger dabei, fragt nicht wiso is aba so. man kann ned alle jugendliche in eine kiste stecken.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir egal geschrieben weil es mir egal ist. Ist das schlimm das ich mir egal abstimme weil es mir egal ist?Was denkt ihr die mir egal abgestimmt haben weil es ihnen egal ist:/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (1. Dezember 2007)

Sry aber meine meinung Ich hab mehr Kiddis in der F-liste wie erwachsene weil ich einfach kein bock hab auf erwachsene die meinen den gehort die welt und fast immer den Handels channel voll spammen mit gehen mir saufen uns so ein mist für mich persönlich ist das seid es den spracht chat gibt erstaunlich fest zu stellen das meine freunde fast alle 13-17Jahre sind und hab mit den noch nie probleme gehabt den gehabt von wegen ini und so abbrechen  und da geht man halt ne stunde eher rein in eine ini und zu gilden die erst ab 18 auf nehmen find ich kanns große Sch..... den da benehmen die ist erst recht Wie kiddis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
so find ich kinder in wow gut hab bis jetzt noch keine schlecht erfahung gemacht mit den.
achso was mir noch einfallt fragt mal die leute die den handel channel voll spammen wie alt die sind die sind meisten keine kiddis zu mindest bei mir auf dem realm

Ach he ich es vergesse ich bin 22 J. also Kein kiddi


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin selbst erst 14 und denke auch, dass Verhalten im Spiel, bzw die Fähigkeit ein MMO zu spielen nicht unbedingt im Alter liegt. Ich hatte mal einen Neunjährigen in der Gilde(Dessen Char Level 39 war), aber mit dem man gut spielen konnte. Nur seine Rechtschreibung war unter aller Sau.

Gilden, die ein Mindestalter besitzen, mag ich nicht. Aber zum Glück bin ich jetzt bei Allies gone wild, wo man eigentlich sicher sein, kann, mit guten Spielern zusammenzuspielen, wobei man beachten muss, dass ich der jüngste bin(14) und unser Ältester schon 47 ist.


----------



## Qilin (1. Dezember 2007)

Ohne großartig auf geschriebene Posts einzugehen möchte ich einfach nur sagen, dass ich die Aussage "Kinder = Noobs" im Großteil zutreffend finde.

Dazu zähle ich jetzt einmal einen Großteil der u15er und teilweise natürlich auch welche drüber.


Zum einen sind Kinder in Raids meist sehr schwer zu integrieren, weil Sie nicht selbst bestimmen können, wie lange sie zum Beispiel raiden gehen. Und das ist auch gut so! Ein Wunder, dass hier die Eltern auch einschreiten. Allerdings sollte das den Leuten dann nicht peinlich sein, sondern sollte zuvor noch angesagt werden, dass man leaven muss. Hier auch ein wenig Nachsicht hoffentlich an die Eltern. Diese könnten einen vorzeitigen Verbindungsabbruch einmal ankündigen. Sonst sind im schlimmsten Falle 24 Leute verärgert.

Weiterhin fehlt es viele Kindern einfach daran, Kritik aufzunehmen und zu werten. Die mangelnde Erfahrung artet dann in unterschiedlicher Weise aus. Zum einen sind alle anderen immer Schuld und daher wird dann unweigerlich geleaved. Auch wenn man selbst einige Probleme hatte. Zum anderen wissen viele eh alles besser und nehmen einige Vorschläge vorab als Kritik wahr. Ein Beispiel?
"Da ich kein Aggroreducement geskillt habe, weise ich einen Tank darauf hin, dass er mehr als nur einen Prankenhieb benötigt um die Aggro zu halten, sofern er 3 oder mehr Mobs tankt."
Meistens kommt darauf dann so ein Spruch wie: "Ich weiss wie man zu tanken hat!"
Aber gehen wir weiter. Nach gescheiterten Situationen versuchen sie auch meist hier die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen und sind meist nicht in der Lage mehrere Standpunkte zu betrachten. Des weiteren ist Ungeduld eine große Tugend der jüngeren Spieler unter uns.

Aber das ist noch nicht alles. Maßlose Überschätzung ist auch mit ein Problem, denn eine realistische Einschätzung verschiedener Fähigkeiten ist meist nicht möglich. Genauso ist die Klassenkenntnis meist auch eher als mangelhaft zu bewerten und somit kommen die nächsten Probleme im Gruppenspiel zu Tage.


Wie man sieht, gibt es eine Menge Sachen, warum Kinder meist schlechter unterwegs sind, als welche mit gehobenen Alter. Aber auch hier solltet Ihr das nicht verallgemeinern. Denn wie es auch immer heisst, bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel. So ist unser Haupttank auch noch recht jung und man kann ihn wahrlich als Tankgott bezeichnen. Was der tankt ist echt ein Wahnsinn. Genauso gibt es auch meinen Arenakollegen, der ebenfalls erst 15 ist und super nett ist. Er ist sich auch nicht zu schade zu fragen, wenn er etwas nicht versteht oder nicht weiss. Und die Liste kann ich genauso lang weiterführen. Die Ausnahmen häufen sich auf jeden Fall.

Aber eine andere Sache möchte ich auch noch ansprechen. Denn oft sind auch ältere Spieler, also die die 40+ erreicht haben eher noch negativer anzusehen, als jüngere. Sie sind oft stur und nehmen vor allem keine Kritik von jüngeren an. Sind vorschreibend und kommen sehr oft arrogant herüber. Ihre Meinung ist die richtige und keine andere wird aktzeptiert. Als besteht auf beiden Seiten teilweise Verbesserungsbedarf.

Und wenn wir das weiter treiben, sind viele im mittleren Alter genauso schlimm. Von daher:

* Alles Noobs Ausser Mutti *


Edit: Ich hab jetzt keine Lust meine Fehler zu editieren. Also HF.


----------



## Michelchen (1. Dezember 2007)

Ist euch aufgefallen das ihr seit 16 Seiten fast immer das gleíche labert?^^


----------



## Sp@rtan (1. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde das Kiddys=Noobs mal garnicht zutreffend ist,ich mache sehr oft PvP und man trifft eigentlich nur jüngere vor allen die mit dem super equip sind Kinder...

Ich würde mal sagen ältere heeren haben einfach nicht mehr so die reflexe für ne flotte runde Arena.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Michelchen schrieb:


> Ist euch aufgefallen das ihr seit 16 Seiten fast immer das gleíche labert?^^



/sign

und weil der Thread mich 2x dazu genötigt hat dasselbe zu schreiben, schlage ich Folgendes vor:

/close


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (2. Dezember 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Damage Meter ist eines der schlimmsten Addons die es gibt. Wenns im Gruppen-Chat losgeht, mit Spam aus dem Damage Meter, dann hau ich ab. eiskalt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu kenne ich auch was geiles!!! leute die am ende des Raids ihr Damage meter gepostet haben. Jaaa das war so geil früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (10. Dezember 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenn du als "fehlerhafter" 13-Jähriger herkommst. Hab grad einen kleinen flame von dir gelesen, also Rechtschreibung ist nicht alles ;-) 

Zum Topic:

Ich bin selbst erst 14 Jahre alt, dennoch finde ich das diese Vorurteile grösstenteils zutreffen. Seh eigentlich jeden Tag irgend ein Kind das im Handels- oder Allgemeinchannel rumspammt. Klar, ein paar von denen haben wirklich Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung (Legasthenie z. Aber die meisten sind einfach nur zu faul fehlerfrei zu tippen oder zu faul sich diese Sprache auch überhaupt anzueignen.
Und genau wegen solchen Kindern gibt es auch z.T. auch Gilden die erst Leute ab 18 akzeptieren (Ja, ich weiss, auch aus Raidzeitgründen, aber dies ist bestimmt auch ein Grund), war mit meinem Priester da auch oft benachteiligt und wurde direkt abgeschoben als ich sagte wie alt ich sei, ohne das man sich überhaupt anhörte was ich zu sagen habe. 

Was mir auch auffällt ist das Personen, (nicht nur Kinder) die viel vor dem Computer sitzen eine bessere Rechtschreibung vorweisen, ist mir schon oft hier im Forum aufgefallen mit neuen WoW'lern und Leuten die schon eine Weile dabei waren.


----------



## thereallogan (10. Dezember 2007)

hmm zum negativen part hätte ich da ne kleine geschichte: war mit ner gruppe im scharlachroten kloster,bin pala komplett auf vergeltung geskillt, sollte heilen ,hab wie üblich vorgewarnt das ich wegen skillung und equip ned so gut heile,2kiddies stürzen sich ins getümmel,pullen massig mobs,wipe. wurde dann sofort zugeflamed als wäre gerade die welt untergegangen,und zum ersten und bis heute einzigen mal auf ignore-liste gesetzt.das war dann mal der negative part.
zum positiven: guter pala-kumpel mit dem ich fast täglich in inzen geh,auch en kiddie,aber er benimmt sich vernünftig,einzige was stört iss dasser unter der woche um 10 ins bett muss,naja die eltern halt.


----------



## Two (10. Dezember 2007)

-es kommt wirklich auf das verhalten an, ich bin auch erst 13 bald 14 und bin in ner gilde aufgenommen worden wo eig erst ab 18ist und das auch nur weil sie mich aus innis kannten udn daher wussten das ich spielen kann und mich benehmen^^ was mich eher aufregt sind die z.b. die wo immer sagen alle kinder können kein wow spielen und so weiter aber selber nicht spielen können 
na ja wen man es so sieht es gibt viele kinder die siche echt scheiße benehmen und kein wow spielen können aber das sind aus meiner erfahrung oft i welche grundschüler die sich für 12 oder 13 ausgeben weil das spiel erst ab dem alter ist -ich spreche da aus eigener erfahrung die schwester von nem kollegen spielt wow und verzapft so was immer wieder mit chars wo ihr vater für die gelvl hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dan kommt so was raus wie das sie als lvl 40ger lvl 11er mobs den low lvl weg killt^^-

so ein schuß satz noch

ich finde wow spieler kann man nicht nach dem alter bewurteilen ob sie gut oder schlecht sind

   ENDE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fellaus (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Diskussion ist irgendwie total überflüssig,sry.
Gehts jetzt darum ob Leute unter 18 sich generell asig verhalten ? 
Ich mein,wer denkt denn ernsthaft so ?


----------



## Davidor (10. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Auch wenn du als "fehlerhafter" 13-Jähriger herkommst. Hab grad einen kleinen flame von dir gelesen, also Rechtschreibung ist nicht alles ;-)
> 
> Zum Topic:
> 
> ...



give Link zum Flame

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayzer92 (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find es kommt auch drauf an wo.
Es soll ja immerhin Spaß machen das Spiel.
Und ich mein wenn man im Gildenchat oder ähnlichem "kindisch" ist, ist das was andres wie in ner ini geschweige den einem Raid, bei dem in ts bzw. Chat auch nur über den jeweiligen Raid geredet wird.
Aber des kommt auch drauf an wie man "kindisch" definiert...
...also wenn damit Ausdrücke oder anstößige Dinge gemeint sind find ich das es der falsche Begriff ist...
Also ich kann mir kein richtiges Bild von einem kindischen WoW Spieler machen!


----------



## bagge93 (10. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch selber 14 und habe eigentlich auf meinem server nochnie ein problem mit meinem alter gehabt gruppen o.ä. zu finden da meistens nie nach dem alter gefragt wird...trotzdem finde ich eine derartige typisierung von spielern schon geschränkt und sinnlos, da das alter mit dem verhalten oft wenig zu tun hat...ich denke kiddie bezieht sich auch weniger aufs alter als auf das verhalten und ist damit praktisch nur ein anderer begriff für spamer..zumindest empfinde ich das so...richt kacke isses nur wenn "minderjährige" ohne etwas gemacht zu haben als kiddie bezeichnet werden also nur aufgrund ihres alters...
also ich ganz klar  Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen...weniger gerne spiele ich nur mit spamern (--->brachlandchat...)
thx und baba ;-)
PS.: zocke töllich wow^^ nurnochma so erwähnen...und keine sorge ich rede nich so wie ich schreibe das habbich mir mit icq angewöhnt


----------



## Heronimo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe allgemein etwas dagegen, wenn KINDER ein MMO zocken. Wenn ich da lese, daß sogar 8 jährige WoW spielen geht mir der Hut hoch. 
(Hallo? ...die sind gerade mal 1,bzw 2 Jahre in der Schule)
Sowas ist Beschäftigungstherapie, damit die Eltern ihre Ruhe haben.
Daher rührt auch das Problem mit dem überwiegend unsozialen Verhalten solcher "MMO-Kiddies".
Extreme Defizite in Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und sozialem Feingefühl.
Das kommt davon, wenn man statt von den Eltern, von einem MMO "erzogen" wird.
An das bei "älteren" schon sehr hohe Suchtpotenzial eines MMO's denkt keiner, auch nicht daran das Kinder dafür noch viel anfälliger sind.

Vote for MMO's 18+!

...denn ab 18 ist man voll für sein Handeln verantwortlich und meistens auch in der geistigen Reife das zu verstehen.

Ich selber bin 31 und habe ein 3 1/2 jähriges Kind.
Mein Kleiner wird sicher nicht mit 8 Jahren vor den PC abgeschoben.

P.S: ich hab nicht abgestimmt, da keine der Möglichkeiten zutreffend währe. 
Sowas wie "Kinder haben nichts in MMOs verlohren und sollten erst mal das wahre Leben kennen lehrnen" gabs leider nicht.


MfG, Hero


----------



## Soakerl (10. Dezember 2007)

Also wir hatten früher 12 und 15 jährige Spieler in unserer Gilde (Durchschnittsalter der Gilde ~35 Jahre) und ich hatte kein Problem mit Ihnen.

Generell finde ich die Diskussionen wegen dem angeblich "rauen Ton" erstaunlich. Vielleicht ist es einfach so, daß je mehr Leute spielen (egal welchen Alters) auch mehr "Deppen" spielen. Diese fallen natürlich mehr auf (und wollen das auch so) und daher scheint der Umgangston nach zu lassen.

Aber überlegt einmal wieviele "nette" Begegungen ihr in WoW habt - Druiden, Magier und Priester die jeden buffen, der an Ihnen vorbeikommt, Leute die grüßen, winken und sich verbeugen wenn man sich mitten in der Wildnis trifft. Heiler die mal "so beim vorbeilaufen" einen heilen usw.. 

Ich versuche mich an diese Sachen zu erinnern und nicht wann, wer, wo mich oder andere beschimpft hat.

Dann ist es auch egal wie alt jemand ist...

(Ich spiele allerdings mit sehr niedrigen Chars und viele "jünger" sind vielleicht schon Lvl70  ... mit denen hab ich dann halt wenig Kontakt).


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. Dezember 2007)

also um meinen senf ma zu geben:
mir fehlt bei der abstimmung: komme regulär gut mit kindern klar...es kommt stark auf den fall an


WENN SON KIDDI AUFM RP DEN ALLGEMEINEN MIT MÜLL ZU POSTET NERVT MICH DAS EXTREM!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sonst wennse in inis nicht so viel besser wissen und müll bauen, sind se ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin ja selber noch ein halbes Kiddi (16) aber auch rp veranlagt (muss net immer sein macht aber auch ma spaß^^)


----------



## ChrisH (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Umfrage ist nicht ganz OK.
Bin selber kein Kind mehr, aber ich finde der Punkt "Es gibt solche und solche Kinder" fehlt eindeutig.
Ich habe daher mal für "Kind=Noobs" gestimmt. Aber man sollte den Punkt von mir dazu nehmen damit es mehr möglichkeiten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja, kann Kiddy's net haben, kommt aber dann nur noch auf die Definition "Kiddy" an, die ein breites Spektrum bieten kann. ^^


----------



## kulunu (10. Dezember 2007)

hi ich bin auch 15 und im bg intresirts mich nciht was die labern auf meinem server gibts zwar auch gute gilden mit aufname bedingung 18 aber es gibt genügend andere gilden und ansonsten ist auf meinem server eher wenig mit solchen komis


----------



## lukarthas (10. Dezember 2007)

Heyhey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll habe ich mal mit einem 45 Jahre alten "Typen" geskypt und gezockt der nicht einmal einfachste Sätze ohne Grammatische oder Rechtschreibfehler schreiben/ sagen konnte.
40% der Community sind meiner Meinung nach, wie dieser Typ auch, Arbeitslose, die nichts gelernt und nichts zu tun haben.

Leute sucht euch 'n Job und verblödet nicht an diesem Spiel, wenn ihr noch einmal was erreichen wollt.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass nicht jeder es sich leisten kann dieses Spiel zu spielen.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch mal eine Gute Nacht und frohes Leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tschööö



~Ich bin nur für das verantwortlich, was ich sage. Nicht dafür, was die Anderen verstehen~


----------



## keeris (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich mag keine Vorurteile.
Ich hab überhaupt nix gegen junge oder sehr alte Spieler, mögen die jungen Spieler so kindisch sein wie sie sollen, solang sie ein Soziales Verhalten an den Tag legen und wissen wie man spielt.

Gestern war das beste Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte.

Ich war in SW und habe dort die eine Questreihe gemacht, Name habe ich leider vergessen, bei der man die beiden Leute im Garten in der Burg Sturmwind belauschen soll.
Ich hatte Hilfe von einem Krieger, da ich noch ein bisschen zu low war. Dann sehe ich einen Level 29 schurken (Kirschi... möge ihre Mutter den Account nichtmehr weiterzahlen) mit noch einem level 30 Priester. Ich schrieb als erstes den Priester an und fragte ob sie die gleiche Quest wie ich machen.

Priester "jo, machen wir auch"
Ich " ja, dann ladet uns mal ein"
Priester "schreib mal Kirschi an, die hat lead"

Daraufhin schreibe ich Kirschi an 

Ich " hi, wir machn die gleiche q, kann ich mitmachen?"
Kirschi "Ka"
Ich " wie kA"
Kirschi "kA halt" 
Ich "ja, is doch Kacke, wenn wir uns gegenseitig die Kills klauen"
Kirschi "haha mach deine q doch alleine" 

Naja... ich bin mage und dachte mir "Frostnova + Arkane Explosion und ich werd schon die aggro von beiden haben" 
Naja, ich hatte nur die aggro von einem, deshalb nochmal die 3 minuten oder was es dauert gewartet... Kirschi hatte immer nochnicht die Vernunft gepackt.

Dann kamen die Mobs und da mir Kirschi so auf die Nerven ging hab ich die aggro von beiden geholt.

So ein UNSOZIALES Verhalten habe ich noch nicht gesehen und so etwas kindisches auch nicht... 
Kirschi ist jetzt auf Ignore und sollte ich mal mit ihr in einer Gruppe sein behalte ich mir das Recht vor diese zu leaven, da ich es nicht einsehe einer so assozialen Person auchnoch zu helfen.


----------



## Uglarn (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist schnuppe mit wem ich spiele, hauptsache es macht spaß

und zum Thema Kiddys bzw Noobs blabla kotz kotz

jeder hat mal irgendwie angefangen und wer jetzt was nich weiß is nit schlimm, wir haben auch schon mal geholfen bekommen oder ewig gesucht und ähnliches


----------



## Annovella (10. Dezember 2007)

Finde es nicht schlimm wenn 16 Jährige oder noch jüngere sowas wie WoW spielen, sie sollen sich halt nur benehmen und Respekt gegenüber älteren zeigen, was die meisten allerdings nicht machen.


----------



## D4rk-x (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab kein Thema damit mit "kindern" zu spielen. komtme s doch imemr noch auf dne Individuellen Charakter an.ICh spiele sehr offt mit meinem kleinen Bruder (12) und es macht mir sehr viel spaß :-)


----------



## Seren (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist das Alter meiner Mitspieler völlig egal. Ich mache es wie die meisten und bewerte das Verhalten.


----------



## glurack (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi also ick wollte ja nur sagen das Kinder dieses Spiel garnicht spielen könnten weil in den Agb steht das es ab 18 ist..naja aber ick finde die kinder sind nicht schlechter es gibt auch ältere die von nichts nen peil haben...
Viel Spass noch beim zocken....


----------



## neon1705 (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich sag mal so ich kenne auch einige der sogenannten "kiddys" sind auch recht jung aber die können spielen wie götter es ist echt unglaublich

ich war damals sogar paladin leader im damaligen raid und haben einen damaligen 13 jährigen immer wieder mitgenommen weil der junge einfach spielen konnte und dafür habe ich meine hand in feuer gelegt für ihn

kenne aber auch leider leute die älter sind und die sich verhalten wie die ersten menschen

aber denke das ist in allen mmorpgs so in DaoC wars auch net viel besser es gab richtig gute aber auch richtig schlechte

also meine meinung ist nach den verhalten und der spielweise beurteilen und nicht nach den alter


----------



## MacLag (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Als Gildenleiter einer Gilde mit Spielern von 14 - 63 Jahren und jemand der das Spiel vom 1. Tage an spielt,
ausserdem auch über Erfahrungen aus anderen Spielen verfügt, möchte ich hier auch etwas beitragen.
Die gleiche oder ähnliche Fragen wurde auch in anderen Foren schon häufig diskutiert, wohl aus gutem Grund.

Grundsätzlich unterteile ich nicht in "Kiddies" und "Erwachsene", sondern in angenehme und unangenehme,
zuverlässige und unzuverlässige, gute und schlechte Spieler/Menschen, was alles keine Frage des Alters ist.

Trotzdem habe ich bei der Abstimmung das mittlere gewählt, weil gerade Teenager oft sehr schwankend in
ihren Interessen sind, was ich für vollkommen normal halte. Es gibt in diesem Alter auch wahnsinnig viel zu
entdecken, was unter Umständen viel interessanter als ein Spiel ist und das finde ich gut so. Nur kann man
mit solchen Leuten dann halt teilweise einfach nicht rechnen und es kommt immer wieder vor, dass sie
entweder von heute auf morgen keinen Bock mehr haben, sie doch lieber mit irgendwelchen "Kumpels" auf
einem anderen Server spielen, oder lieber woanders Raids mitmachen, was dann schon mal ärgerlich sein
kann, wenn man den Leuten vorher doch massiv geholfen hat voran zu kommen.

Wir bekommen inzwischen recht häufig Bewerbungen von Leuten um die 15, die dann in ihrem
Bewerbungsschreiben sagen, dass sie sich von einem Beitritt zur Gilde erhoffen schneller an Epics zu
kommen. Solche Leute lehnen wir inzwischen grundsätzlich mal ab, auch wenn sie irgendwelche
Mitglieder als Referenz angeben, denn das sind dann auch meistens genau solche Typen und die brauchen
wir einfach nicht. 

Leider "erzieht" auch WoW inzwischen massiv zum Egoismus, was ich für eine ganz schlechte Entwicklung
halte. Der ganze Spaß sich gemeinsam etwas zu erarbeiten ist irgendwie dahin. Raids sind oft reine
Zweckgemeinschaften und Spieler verschwinden gerne wenn sie alles haben was sie brauchen.

Ich durfte in den vergangenen 3 Jahren miterleben wie sich einige so zwischen 13 und 18 entwickelt haben.
Manche wurden in sehr kurzer Zeit viel "erwachsener" *(Erwachsen werden bedeutet nichts anderes, als
dass man beginnt sich der Verantwortung für seine Handlungen bewußt zu werden und diese auch
übernimmt, ist also keine ansteckende Krankheit und macht einen nicht automatisch alt oder gar
spießig!)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... andere wieder schienen in ihrer Entwicklung irgendwie stehen geblieben zu sein.
Ein Phänomen, dass man übrigens auch bei Leuten über 20/30 feststellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich wirklich erschreckend und erschütternd finde ist das allgemeine Niveau, was z.B. Rechtschreibung
oder Allgemeinbildung betrifft und da frage ich mich bisweilen ob die Leute nicht doch lieber was anderes
machen sollten als den ganzen Tag vor dem PC zu sitzen. Ausserdem finde ich es teilweise übelst welches
soziale "Gewissen" manche haben, wie sie im Spiel oft jegliche Regeln eines "normalen" menschlichen
Miteinanders über den Haufen werfen. Es herrscht Rücksichtslosigkeit und Egoismus in einer für mich
oft fast unerträglichen Form. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass das nur ein Spiegelbild des realen Lebens ist und
auch das ist keine Frage des Alters. Nur sollten sich die Leute mal überlegen ob sie sich in einem Spiel,
welches ja auch ein wenig ein Ausgleich für die "harte Realität" sein sollte, so verhalten müssen. Denn im
Grunde verderben sie damit sich und anderen nur den Spaß. 

Ach ja, ich selbst bin fast 50 und Vater.

herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Osse (11. Dezember 2007)

hmmm hab absolut nichts gegen kinder. 

ich meine... bestimmte verhaltensmuster sind halt einfach entwicklungsbedingt. frustrationstoleranz z.b. ist bei vielen jüngeren spielern halt geringer als bei jemand der schon was älter ist, genauso wie stimmen im ts mit 13 natürlich höher sind als die von nem 40 jährigen kettenraucher der mit 16 angefangen hat mit whiskey zu gurgeln statt die zähne zu putzen.

klar kann das dann auch mal stören, aber dann kann man als erwachsener ja einfach drüber stehen oder auf distanz gehen, indem man zb ganz ehrlich sagt: du ich hab grad keine lust. anderes mal gern. 

und damit hat sich die sache doch.


----------



## l1gh7 (11. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt eg nur auf die Persönlichkeit an.
Es gibt Menschen die sind mit 14schon recht Erwachsen und reif.
Nicht nur im aussehen auch in ihrer Formolierung und allem.
Und es gibt welche die eben voll abdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich persönlich habe echt schon viel Mist erlebet grade bei großen Raids wie Kara,Zul Gurub und Onyxia da gabs echt ein paar kinder die häte man am Liebsten in die Tonne getreten.Will hier nicht bestreiten das es es auch gute minderjährige spieler gibt aber diese ganzen ereignisse haben es dazu geführt das ich nicht mehr allzu gerne mit Kindern zusammen spiele.In Gilden finde ich das auch problematisch da Kinder viel häufiger um Hilfe bitten das sei ihnen auch gegönnt ist ja eine gilde aber jeden tag 4-5 mal durch irgendwelche Instanzen ziehen find ich persönlich ganz schlimm da ich mich nie ziehen lassen würde.
Das nun manche gilden eine Altersbeschränkung festgelegt haben find ich ist ihre sache.Die werden das nicht umsonst gemacht haben.Ich hab dafür gestimmt das ich nicht gerne mit Kiddis zusammenspiele soll aber nicht heißen das es keine vernünftigen und guten kinder spieler gibt.


----------



## Denknix (11. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.
> ...


Sehe das genauso wie du gibt Kinder die spielen richtig gut und es gibt einige Erwachsene da könnte man meinen das sie gerade der Steinzeit entsprungen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fandor (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt keine Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen aber @ Topic:
Mir ist es ziemlich egal wie alt jemand ist. Mir ist ein anständiger Umgangston wichtig, sehr wichtg sogar. Den kann man bei 13 jährigen genauso finden wie bei 80 jährigen. Oder eben auch nicht.
Andere ansprüche stelle ich an meine mitspieler eigentlich nicht, jeder macht Fehler, hat mal angefangen usw...
Und alles kann man lernen.


----------



## Bananabill (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde es kommt drauf an wie schon gesagt (Ts iss ne sache wenn die stimme zu hoch =kick),aber wenn ich mit kriege das ein 34er jäger mit 9er pet Namens ficken im Handelschannel spammt und auf die altersfrage mit 9 antwortet gehts zu weit denke ich. Also je nach reife ist das  Einstiegsalter ca 14-18 das hängt dann immer von der reife ab oder ob man erfahrungen in Online Games hat. Ich hatte vor wow 2 Jahre GW erfahrungen.
Und wenns stört sucht sich ne Gilde die in seinem Alter ist.So habe ich es auch gemacht nachdem ich in random Gruppen schlechte erfahrungen mit 11-14 jährigen gehabt hatte.
Alles in allem denke ich das Kinder =Noobs auf ca 60-70% der unter 14 Jährigen zutrifft.Ausnahmen bestetigen die Regel, wie immer.

@Mc Lag große Worte für ein großes Problem,welches mich auch sehr Stört. Obwohl ich schon auf einem Rp Realm spiele.


----------



## Aiont (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich denke es hängt stark davon ab wie diese jungen leute "kiddies" sich verhalten, ich hab prizipiell nichts gehen jüngerer mitspieler solange sie sich auszudrücken verstehen. leider hab ich hier für die zweite variante gestimmt "kinder, schlechte mmo....." weil ich nur die kiddies kennenlerne die nur am rumflamen sind, alles und jeden beleidigen der nicht für ihre sache ist. 

fälle wo kiddies eindeutig gezeigt hatten das sie den sinn des zusammenspielens nicht verstanden hatten: 

-kurz vor endboss die gruppe wipen lassen weil man ihm den drop nicht zusichern wollte.
-rumflamen im av, da alle idis sind außer er 
-nach einem verlorenen duell beleidigend werden
-nach "zwischen-boss-drop" die gruppe verlassen

ps: ich denke ich hab schon oft mit jüngeren mitspielern gespielt aber wer sich zu benehmen versteht, der fällt auch nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amokfrosch (11. Dezember 2007)

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus würde ich sagen, es hält sich die Waage.

Meistens fallen jüngere Spieler gar nicht so sehr auf. Man achtet erst verstärkt auf sie, sobald man weiß, dass sie so jung sind. 

Das einzige Manko, dass ich aber immer wieder erlebe, sind Random Gruppen. Spielt man eine solche Instanz gegen Mittag ist schon zu 99% sicher, dass irgendwann kommt: "Sorry, meine Mutter nervt, ich muss essen. " Schwupps 30 Minuten AFK...

Aber ansonsten fallen genauso viele ältere Spieler auf.


----------



## Kanaxai (11. Dezember 2007)

Kiddies nenn ich nur solche, die sich auch so verhalten.
Unser MT ist erst 16, aber er verhält sich eben erwachsen^^
Er hats nur immer ein wenig eilig mit allen Sachen SSC Boss legen usw.^^
Aber dafür gibt ja die restlichen, siehe mich(bin 22) und andere, die ihn ein wenig bremsen:-)
Mein erster Arenapartner war 15 und ich kam prima mit ihm klar.

Wenn man jeden respektiert, höflich ist und seinen Char spielen kann, kommt man in gute Raidgilden
und hat kein Problem mit Spielern^^


----------



## Yaminia (11. Dezember 2007)

Kinder=Noobs? = NEIN

es sind doch eher die "erwachsenen" die "macht" ausdrücke verwenden

klar gibts auch kinder die sich echt daneben benehmen ,wobei ich doch der meinung bin das es eher selten ist

beim schreiben kann man eh nicht herausfinden wie alt /jung der jenige ist


----------



## Topsecret (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich muss ehrlich sagen in WoW gibt es genau so viele erwachsene Idioten wie Jugendliche.
Es gibt klar ausnahmen wo auch ein 15 jähriger sich vernünftig Verhält, aber auf Rajaxx ist mir aufgefallen, dass sehr viele kids wenn se erstmal lvl 70 erreicht haben, der Meinung sind jetzt Ahnung vom Leben zu haben. Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen: Ich wollte mit lvl 40 eine Raid Gruppe eröffnen um ein wenig die Horde zu ärgern just 4 fun, bissle Strangle und Tarrens Mühle. Als in SW dann im Allgemein Channel nach Leuten fragte die auch Lust haben, bekamm ich von nem kleinen Pampersrocker lvl 70 als Antwort " Was bildest du dir ein wer du bist, du darfst keine Raidgruppen eröffnen bist noch kein lvl 70 !! "
So ähnliche Sachen habe ich noch öfters erlebt.
Noch schlimmer ist es so einen im TS zu haben, nonstop Mickeymausgequitsche im Channel wie toll er doch ist und was er ja alles schon gemacht hat, und wie ultimativ er alle im PVP wegroxxort usw.
Hab jedesmal 3 Kreuze in den Kalender gemacht wenn ich mal nen Jugendlichen kennen gelernt habe der geistig reifer war, und mit dem auch richtige Konversationen möglich waren.
Deswegen sind Prozentual gesehen Kiddis schlechtere MMORPGler.
Aber wie gesagt Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Gruss

Topsecret


----------



## Cypresshill (11. Dezember 2007)

wie heißt es so schön: das gute an wow ist man spielt mit leuten zusammen, das schlechte an wow ist man spielt mit leuten zusammen....

also ich bin selber 14, und in meiner alten gilde haben das auch alle akzeptiert und haben mich auch nicht als "kiddy" eingestuft oder weiß der geier,...sie fanden soger ich habe mein char sehr gut gespielt, aber naja... in rnd grp´s denken auch erst alle oh 14 , hören sie ja im ts und fragen mein alter nach, aber dann sehen die das ich kein "kiddy" bin.... naja und wenn wer kommentare macht... ist mir doch egal es gibt 1000 von leuten auf den server... da ist mir einer doch egal!

Das von mir... grüße, 
Cypress


----------



## FBIFrosch (11. Dezember 2007)

Es hat nichts mit den alter zu tun sondern ob jemand soziale Benimmregeln mitbekommen hat oder
ob jemand durch die Kinderstube mit ein Düsenjäger gerast ist.
es spiegelt auf jedenfall  die soziale Umgebung von manchen Leuten wieder,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das es hauptsächlich den Kindern zugeschrieben wird liegt das es mehr spielen und das die schlechten
gleich auffallen.


----------



## Bäumchenpfleger (11. Dezember 2007)

also ^^ ich war mal in einer gilde die altersbeschränkung "ab 16" hatte.
ich habe gelogen und bin reingekommen :-P ich war da 3 monate drinn und niemand hat was gemerkt ^^.
es kommt einfach drauf an ob man gut spielt und sich angemessen ausdrücken kann!


----------



## Idenlos (11. Dezember 2007)

nach dem was ich die letzten tage im Alteractal erlebt habe zweifle ich sehr daran ob einige WoW Spieler einen IQ haben der den eines Affen übertrifft.

Und das KÖNNEN keine Kinder mehr sein, wenn man sie um 3 oder 4 uhr morgens unter der Woche im AV trifft ...


----------



## Ashnaeb (11. Dezember 2007)

MacLag schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich erschreckend und erschütternd finde ist das allgemeine Niveau, was z.B. Rechtschreibung
> oder Allgemeinbildung betrifft und da frage ich mich bisweilen ob die Leute nicht doch lieber was anderes
> machen sollten als den ganzen Tag vor dem PC zu sitzen. Ausserdem finde ich es teilweise übelst welches
> soziale "Gewissen" manche haben, wie sie im Spiel oft jegliche Regeln eines "normalen" menschlichen
> ...




Uh, das möchte ich mal mit einem dicken */sign* versehen. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch schon zu alt, um mich mit Ego-Kiddies herumzuplagen. Unsere Gilde ist im Schnitt so ungefähr 28 Jahre (von 25-35) - und jedesmal, wenn wir ein Kiddie aufgenommen haben, gab es in irgendeiner Form Probleme. Irgendwann is dann auch mal gut.

Wobei mir die Kids bis zum Stimmbruch angenehmer sind, die sind noch nett und nicht so gierig, scheinen auch noch keinen Geltungstrieb zu haben, danach wirds schlimm. Wenns sich vermeiden lässt, spiele ich nicht mit Leuten, die grade nen Hormonschub haben, die sind *meistens* ego und unzuverlässig.


Hugh


----------



## AKmendon (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist es egal ob meine Mitspieler Kiddys sind oder nicht . Hauptsache sie benehmen sich. Es gibt Kiddy die sich benehmen können und welche die nicht so wie bei den ältern. Beleidigung oder wen als Noob zu beschimpfen steht wohl auserfrage. Die meisten meinen halt nur weil sie einen oder mehrer 70er haben , sie seien die Kingz aber in wirklichkeit haben sie nix zu melden. 

Ps. Gehöre ich zu der Älteren Fraktion mit 29.


----------



## Mamasus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch erst 15 und mich regt sehr auf, wenn ich lese: "Ohhh ein Kiddie, du noob verpiss dich"
Aus meiner Erfahrung hab ich schon sehr viele leute getroffen, die sich vernünftig benehmen, aber auch im gegenteil. darunter waren kinder sowie ältere personen. Es kommt einfach auf die jeweilige person an, wobei es eigentlich stimmen sollte, den unter 16 sind viele kinder noch sehr verspielt und nehmen vieles nicht ernst, aber 
es gibt auch genug erwachsene, die sich daneben benehmen, deswegen ist es kein problem, was man pauschal auf kinder abdrücken kann...


----------



## Sinixus (11. Dezember 2007)

Hier kann man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen. 
Klar, es gibt so richtig schöne Nervensägen die man am liebsten in die Erdumlaufbahn schießen würde. 
Aber es gibt auch Kinder, die das Spiel sehr ernst nehmen.

Nervig sind solche, die einem ständig zu einem Duell herausfordern, in SW oder IF vor dem Postkasten hängen und um Gold betteln oder eben den Chat mit irgendwelchen Blödsinn vollmüllen.

Da gibt es aber auch genug Erwachsene die sich so verhalten und das finde ich bei Weitem schlimmer. Nur weil man nicht sieht wer dahinter steckt glauben einige den Vollidioten machen zu können. 

Was mir aber wirklich aufgefallen ist, ist das die Rechtschreibung teilweise zu wünschen übrig lässt. 
Abkürzungen und Slang zähle ich hier nicht, aber wenn man so Schätze wie "Ich währe da nicht reingegangen." oder "Was soll ich jetzt tuhn?" liest kann einem schlecht werden.


Liebe Kiddies, keiner hat was dagegen das ihr spielt. Aber lasst die Schule nicht ganz aus den Augen, sonst gebt ihr den Kritikern an Videospielen auch noch recht das Spiele die Kindheit verblöden. Klar, wer nix lernt kann nix wissen. 

In diesem Sinne, zockt, aber vergesst nicht, es gibt noch eine andere Welt ausserhalb von Azeroth.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedrim (11. Dezember 2007)

ich frage eigendlich nie nach wie alt jemand ist, aber ich war mal überrascht als ich dann zufällig herausfand, das jemand mit den ich oft gespielt hab ein 13 jähriger ist. er spielt besser als manche 25 jährige die ich privat kenne^^


----------



## Alcasim (11. Dezember 2007)

Heronimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe allgemein etwas dagegen, wenn KINDER ein MMO zocken. Wenn ich da lese, daß sogar 8 jährige WoW spielen geht mir der Hut hoch.
> (Hallo? ...die sind gerade mal 1,bzw 2 Jahre in der Schule)
> ...



Sorry, aber du übertreibst es echt masslos, klar, WoW hat ein sehr hohes Suchtepotenzial, was vorallem bei Kindern und Jugendlichen Mitspielern gut ankommt, aber deswegen die MMORGPS erst ab 18 Freizugeben? 
Ich meine, ich zocke im Moment vielleicht 2-3h pro Tag (eine Instanz + Tagesquests), wenns hochkommt (raiden) 4. In der Schule läuft alles problemlos, Freunde hab ich, also warum nicht WoW spielen? 

Und 8 Jährige Kinder die WoW zocken, Quelle? Oder hast dus vom Freundes des Freunden der einen Cousin hat der.... gehört?

Und keiner ist Perfekt, jeder macht Fehler, auch ich bin manchmal kindisch oder bin wütend und vernachlässige deshalb meine Rechtschreibung, aber deswegen gleich dauerhaft als "Kiddie" abgestempelt zu werden? Auch Erwachsene haben schlechte Tage. 

Btw, mein 10 Jähriger Cousin kann z.T. besser schreiben als du, also schieb nicht alles auf die Kinder ab 



Annovella schrieb:


> Finde es nicht schlimm wenn 16 Jährige oder noch jüngere sowas wie WoW spielen, sie sollen sich halt nur benehmen und Respekt gegenüber älteren zeigen, was die meisten allerdings nicht machen.



Respekt gegenüber Älteren? Und die Älteren? Sollen die uns wie Dreck behanden? Ich behandle eigentlich jeden mit Respekt, solange er mir das gleichtut.




Ashnaeb schrieb:


> ...und jedesmal, wenn wir ein Kiddie aufgenommen haben, gab es in irgendeiner Form Probleme. Irgendwann is dann auch mal gut.
> 
> Wobei mir die Kids bis zum Stimmbruch angenehmer sind, die sind noch nett und nicht so gierig, scheinen auch noch keinen Geltungstrieb zu haben, danach wirds schlimm. Wenns sich vermeiden lässt, spiele ich nicht mit Leuten, die grade nen Hormonschub haben, die sind *meistens* ego und unzuverlässig.
> Hugh



Aha, du stellst also Kind mit Kiddie gleich? Klar, kiddies sind meistens Kinder, allerdings sind bei weitem nicht alle kindisch und unreif. Ich habe auch schon unzählige Erwachsene gesehen die sich sehr kindisch verhalten haben.


----------



## Elaya (11. Dezember 2007)

Also generell ist es mir egal wie alt jemand is solange er sich gut benimmt.

Trotzdem war ich dagegen eine 13 Jährige in unsere Raidgilde aufzunehmen.
Das lag und liegt aber eher daran das der Umgangston und die Scherze die wir im TS, gchat reissen nicht für jemanden der so jung ist geigenet sind.

Deswegen bin ich auch für die trennung. Abgesehen davon sollte man mit 13 nicht unbeding 4+ Tage die Woche raiden.


----------



## Fortnax (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen Kinder, kann sogar manchmal besser sein als mit älteren zu spielen. Solange sie sich behnehmen (gibt auch "erwachsene" die sich wie kinder anstellen). Es gibt eigentlich ausnahmen bei kindern die "kindisch" sind. aber sowas gibts auch bei älteren. nur das wird nicht beachtet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf erst 15, kriege aber einen normalen Satz hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls scheint mir das so.

edith // pls Doppelpost löschen, ty


----------



## naked92 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf erst 15, kriege aber einen normalen Satz hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls scheint mir das so.


----------



## lmiyc (11. Dezember 2007)

ich denke solche vorurteile haben nur die, und schreiben auch nur die, die irgendwelche probleme haben, kinder werden ja auch im rl von vielen grimmigen gern benutzt, um ihre wut auszulassen, so wirds ig auch ein denk ich.... aber ich finds trotzdem mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG LMIYC


----------



## Blechi (11. Dezember 2007)

Das tatsächliche Alter ist völlig egal. Egal wieviel ihr in dem Spiel erreicht habt, egal wie gut ihr seid, das hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit vernünftigem Benehmen zu tun und vorallem gibt es niemandem das Recht, andere Spieler als noob zu bezeichnen. Die schlechtesten Erfahrungen habe ich persönlich mit Leuten um die 20 gemacht, weil sie sich mit über 18 automatisch für einen Erwachsenen hielten, jedoch nicht so benommen haben.
Wenn ich lese das Leute im Damagemeter immer auf Platz 1 sind, ist da sfür mich kein Indiz für reifes Benehmen. Der einzige Grund warum sie nämlich dort sind ist die Tatsache das ein guter Tank und Heiler in der Gruppe waren. Ein guter Damagedealer ist nur, wer aus seiner Klasse das maximale an Schaden rausholen kann, OHNE dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen. Wenn der Tank auch nur einmal abspotten muss, braucht ihr euch für Platz 1 nicht mehr rühmen.
Was wirklich stört ist der grenzenlose Egoismus. Es droppen z.b. in einer Ini 3 epische Stoffsachen die beide Stoffis in der Gruppe brauchen können. Einer gewinnt 2 davon und ihr könnt euch sicher sein das er beim dritten Item trotzdem Bedarf klicken wird. Selbst bei einzigartigen Edelsteinen aus heroischen Instanzen würfeln manche Bedarf wenn derselbe Stein nochmal in der gleichen Ini droppt, obwohl sie den ersten gewonnen haben. Begründung: falls ich mal ein besseres Item für (z.b.) Brust habe. Oder im Lowlvl. 2 Schurken, einer lvl 17, einer 20. Gegenstand der droppt ist ab Lvl 20. Trotzdem würfelt der 17er dem 20er das Item weg.

Ich hoffe ihr lernt irgendwann wieder wie früher miteinander, statt gegeneinander zu spielen. Egal ob beim questen, farmen oder in Raids/Instanzen.

Geiz und Egoismus haben nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, allerdings ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn die jungen Leute mehr vor dem PC sitzen, statt draussen mit Freunden zu spielen, das sie sich keine vernünftigen Umgangsformen aneignen können. Da stecken alledings auch andere Gründe hinter, aber wir wolllen ja nicht in die Politik abschweifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tortu (11. Dezember 2007)

LOL Naked92 
Rechtschreibfehler könn ja mal sein und is ja egal (heiß ja nicht Hans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber wer erkennt in dem Satz "Ich bin auf erst 15 , kriege aber einen normalen Satz hin" keine Ironie? xD


----------



## Alcasim (11. Dezember 2007)

Blechi schrieb:


> Das tatsächliche Alter ist völlig egal. Egal wieviel ihr in dem Spiel erreicht habt, egal wie gut ihr seid, das hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit vernünftigem Benehmen zu tun und vorallem gibt es niemandem das Recht, andere Spieler als noob zu bezeichnen. Die schlechtesten Erfahrungen habe ich persönlich mit Leuten um die 20 gemacht, weil sie sich mit über 18 automatisch für einen Erwachsenen hielten, jedoch nicht so benommen haben.
> Wenn ich lese das Leute im Damagemeter immer auf Platz 1 sind, ist da sfür mich kein Indiz für reifes Benehmen. Der einzige Grund warum sie nämlich dort sind ist die Tatsache das ein guter Tank und Heiler in der Gruppe waren. Ein guter Damagedealer ist nur, wer aus seiner Klasse das maximale an Schaden rausholen kann, OHNE dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen. Wenn der Tank auch nur einmal abspotten muss, braucht ihr euch für Platz 1 nicht mehr rühmen.
> Was wirklich stört ist der grenzenlose Egoismus. Es droppen z.b. in einer Ini 3 epische Stoffsachen die beide Stoffis in der Gruppe brauchen können. Einer gewinnt 2 davon und ihr könnt euch sicher sein das er beim dritten Item trotzdem Bedarf klicken wird. Selbst bei einzigartigen Edelsteinen aus heroischen Instanzen würfeln manche Bedarf wenn derselbe Stein nochmal in der gleichen Ini droppt, obwohl sie den ersten gewonnen haben. Begründung: falls ich mal ein besseres Item für (z.b.) Brust habe. Oder im Lowlvl. 2 Schurken, einer lvl 17, einer 20. Gegenstand der droppt ist ab Lvl 20. Trotzdem würfelt der 17er dem 20er das Item weg.
> 
> ...



/sign

Genau das versuchte ich eigentlich auszudrücken :/


----------



## Mahkah (11. Dezember 2007)

deine signatur sagt doch alles -.-


----------



## Thry (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist es egal wie alt die "netten" Menschen am anderen Ende sind.
Habe deshalb für - mir egal - gestimmt.
Die Spielerfahrung ist nicht altersabhängig. 
Im großen und ganzen macht der gute Ton die Musik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (11. Dezember 2007)

Trottel, Noobs und Spammer gibst glaub ich, in jeder Altersklasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir (21) ist es ehrlich gesagt völlig egal wie alt ein Spieler ist, so lange er im Spiel, da heisst besonders in Instanzen oder Schlachtfeldern seinen Jop macht ! Und nicht die meiste Zeit mit "rumlabbern" verschwendet wie toll er ist und so, anstatt zu heilen oder zu tanken (z.B.)

In meiner Gilde gibst auch einige Spieler die "erst" 12 oder 14 sind und trotzdem kann ich mich auf sie 100%tig verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist es völlig egal wie alt meine WoW-Mitspieler sind. Wenn ich mit ihnen nicht klarkomme, dann ergreife ich entsprechende Maßnahmen unabhängig ob das Alter 13, 17, 27 oder 57 ist. Verallgemeinern lässt sich das nun mal nicht...


----------



## Bloodex (11. Dezember 2007)

Reagieren meistens netter auf kritik oder verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Waro (11. Dezember 2007)

äh sorry Ashnaeb aber wie alt bist du? Deiner Signatur nach liegst du garantiert nicht im Schnitt deiner Gilde o.O


----------



## SixtenF (11. Dezember 2007)

Die meisten sind zu meiner hauptspielzeit (22Uhr - 5Uhr) nicht on :-)


----------



## Sifania91 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also,
Ich habe mir das Thema nun sehr lang angeschaut als unregistert.
Ich möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Zu meiner wenigkeit:
Ich bin 16, werde in einem Monat 17, Spiele seit fast 4 Jahren diverse Onlinegames.
Ich habe gevoted "Ist mir egal"
Warum habe ich das gemacht? Ganz einfach, denn der Vote hat eine Falsche antwortmöglichkeit, genauso wie der Threadname mit dem was hier behandelt wird nichts zu tun hat.

An den Threadersteller:
Du möchtest wahrscheinlich in diesem Thread kund tun das du oft von "Erwachsenen" (Ich setze das erstmal in Gänsefüße. Warum erkläre ich später) aufgrund deines Alters mies behandelt wirst.
Somit hat der Thread eine Falsche überschrift.(Darauf hätte eigentlich auch ein Mod kommen können)

Also, klar gibt es 12-16 Jährige die schlecht im Spiel sind, aber haben diese dann auch gleich einen schlechten Umgang?
Nein ich denke nicht, denn ich treffer des öfteren Spieler in meinem Alter die wirklich nicht wissen und können, dafür aber richtig nett und freundlich sind. Klar gibt es da auch mal Ausnahmen die aus der reihe tanzen.
Es gibt aber genauso Spieler die in meinem Alter sind und richtig gut und auch nett sind.
Dies kann man nun durch alle möglichkeiten durchgehn bla bla , ich denke jeder weiss was ich sagen will.

Was die Altersbeschränkung von Clans und Gilden angeht bin auch auf der Seite derjenigen die sagen,  wir nehmen nichts was unter 16 ist, dennoch machen wir ausnahmen.
Ich bin zum Beispiel in einem Clan der eigentlich nur Ü18 Spieler nimmt genauso meine Gilde.
Ich habe aber einfach nett nachgefragt und öfters mit denen gespielt und irgendwann kam der Zeitpunkt, wo ich dann gefagt wurde ob ich nicht dann die Gilde(Clan) joinen möchte.

Also an alle:
Seit einfach höflich net freundlich dann passiert euch auch nichts! 
Und fragt ganz einfach nett nach auch wenn die Vorraussetzung Ü18 oder Ü16 ist, denn fragen kostet nichts und es wird euch auch keiner den Kopf dafür abreissen.

Gruß Der Sifa


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

Das einzige was mich daran stört, ist das viele jüngere nicht verstehen, wie die Battlegrounds funktionieren... Die zergen einfach rum und denken sie wären häftig nur weil sie die meisten kills haben...


----------



## Painrain (11. Dezember 2007)

bin selber 14 un meine gilde hat die ersten paar wochen gedacht ich wär 18
ohne das ich was über mein alter gesagt habe
un wenn so sprüche um 10Uhr morgens kommen in den ferien wie
kind,geh raus da is schönes wetter un verbring deine zeit nit vorm pc
kann man nur sagen
alda,such dir ne  arbeit da kriegst geld

ich kenn einen der is 9,hat nen 70er priest gehabt un war fast in allen raids bis man ihn gefragt hat wie alt er ist,seitdem kommt er in keine inst mehr rein
ziemlich unsinnig wenn man bedenkt das er nen übelst guter healer war


----------



## Arulia (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen 12 jährigen in meiner Gilde und er raidet auch mit mir als sehr erfolgreicher Maintank wir nehmen eigentlich erst leute ab 16 aber da uns dieses wunderkind so beeindruckt hat darf er Samstags mit uns mitraiden. Und die sache mit "geh ins bett is schon spät" ist nicht immer so und wenn es doch so ist kann man da nichts machen wenn die Eltern einem im nacken hängen und ja... es regt mich auch auf wenn ich eine instanz machen will und dann muss einer ins bett nach 30 minuten wo man mitten drin is und dann keiner mehr mitwill, weil die hälfte der bosse schon liegt aber da muss man halt mal als "kleinkind" sorry selbser drauf achten das man nicht mehr in eine instanz geht wenn es schon halb 10 is.

Ich habe     Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen angeklickt


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich selber bin 15, aber wenn ich so manch andere Kiddys sehe bin ich froh ne Altersbegrenzung in meiner eigenen Gilde zu haben (18+)...

Es gibt halt geborene Noobs in dieser Welt


----------



## vulschok (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo davidor 

ich finde es echt super  das du dieses thema angeschafft hast ich bin ein 67er tank un für mein level denke ich auch gut ausgerüstet...bin aber in RL auch erst 13  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als ich vor BC in eine raid gilde wollte und der gildenmeister erfaren hatt das ich damals erst 11 war wollten er mich nicht in die gilde aufnehmen.

desweiteren gibt es genauso viele noobs die erwachsen sind das  hat nichtz mit den alter zu tun !!!

auserdem fängt jeder mal klein an!

 kinder ? lasst euch nicht unterkriegen es kommt nicht aufs gewinnen sondern auf den spass an spiel an!!!!!


MFG : euer vulschok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon viele geschrieben haben: Die geistige Reife hat absolut nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.

Ich hatte schon 20Jährige Spieler in der Gilde, die im TS andauernd "lol" und "rofl" gesagt haben und sich sowieso wie Halbstarke aufführten.
Dann gibt es auch "Erwachsene", die meinen, sie müssten alle dumm anmachen und beleidigend werden.

Für ein solches Verhalten habe ich absolut kein Verständnis. Ob derjenige nun 12 oder 20 ist - das Niveau sollte man immer wahren.

Und die Rechtschreibung ist leider Gottes auch bei manchen Erwachsenen grottenschlecht. Manchmal glaube ich wirklich, ich bekomme noch Augenkrebs...

Spielkönnen hat genauso wenig mit dem Alter zu tun. Die Hauptsache ist, finde ich, der Spaß am Spiel. Die ganzen Ober-Roxx0r und Pros können mir eh gestohlen bleiben. Und Fehler macht jeder mal. Viele vergessen halt: Es ist nur ein Spiel!

Ein freundlicher Umgangston ist einfach das wichtigste.


----------



## GinGerFish (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi
Kinder gleich Noobs ... nein^^
Anfänger = Noobs denn Kinder lernen des Spiel doch genauso schnell evtl. sogar schneller (so Auge-Hand Koordination ist auch no ausgeprägter außerdem sind die Augen in jungen Jahren no besser ).
Es geht darum wie lange man das Spiel spielt .
Kiddy ist meiner meinung nach eher ein Begriff wie "Kindskopf" oder "Kleinkind" ( im negativen ) denn obwohl ich erst 14 bin  , keine "erwachsene " Stimme ( TS ) habe , aber mich einfach verhalte wie man sich auch verhalten sollte mit 14 Jahren ( dann und wann darf einem ja mal ein herzhaftes LOL rausrutschen ) wurde ich noch nie als Kiddy bezeichnet außer halt " ROFL DU SCHEI? KAK KIDDIE !!!1!" ( kein Kommentar ) ... 
Wenn man dann meint in der BG Wartezeit den Handelschannel mit "ROFL DU xy !!!!! " vollspammen zu müssen und das für richtig hält , ist man halt ein Kiddie meiner meinung nach , egal ob mit 10 , 14 20 oder 62 Jahren .
Rottet Smilies und Vorurteile aus ! 
Grüße Ginger

p.s
xy steht für unglaublich anspruchsvolle Beileidigungen wie " Pimmel Neger Jude " oder " verfickter hurensohn "


----------



## apu. (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne manche, die ihre klasse/ihren char sowas von gut beherrschen und die materie auch kennen.
manche aber, sind schon so hoch im level und beherrschen ihre klasse immernoch verdammt schlecht.

aber ich würd sagen, es gibt genausoviele "non-kiddie" Noobs, wie kiddie-Noobs.

Beispiel: Futureman.


----------



## GinGerFish (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGupwoIVDWs
Weit über der " normalen " kiddie Alter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFCZrNZK_Ag
Ungefähr in dem "normalen " kiddie Alter


----------



## salàna (11. Dezember 2007)

ich bin selber noch ein Kind aber es gibt auch Erwachsene die Noobs sind.

Letztens in kara ein hunter der sich weigert eine eisfalle zu legen


----------



## Baddream (11. Dezember 2007)

So viel Diskussion, eine simple Lösung: 

Es gibt SOLCHE und SOLCHE. Kinder die sich wirklich dumm verhalten, Kinder die sich angemessen und meist BESSER als manch 20 Jähriger verhalten, genauso wie es den 20 Jährigen gibt der sich auch ganz normal verhält. Ist eben ganz eine Sache der Persönlichkeit, und die ist nur gering altersabhängig. (Meine Meinung) 

PS: Ich werd diesen Monat 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (11. Dezember 2007)

Bin auch erst 15.
Ich finde es kommt wie schon gesagt ganz auf den Spieler an und nicht auf das Alter.
Habe schon viele gesehen die auch mit 30+ nicht richtig spielen können also ist die Aussage Kinder=Noobs
völlig unberechtigt.
Jeder der das sagt sollte sich zuerst mal an die eigene Nase fassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (11. Dezember 2007)

ach is doch alles wayne, jeder is mal kind


----------



## Dragus1991 (11. Dezember 2007)

Sagen wirs mal so jeder hat das Recht dumm zu sein manche missbrauchen dieses Recht sowohl Kinder als auch Erwachsene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrates (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand die Auswahlmöglichkeiten alle nicht so klasse, hab deshalb mal für das Nettere gestimmt. Ich hab auch schon viele nette Kinder in meinen Gilden gehabt und kam immer super mit ihnen zurecht.
Ich hab Probleme mit Leuten dierumheulen, wenn sie einen Gegenstand nicht bekommen und dann eingeschnappt sind oder solche die sich immer profilieren wollen und nach jedem Kampf das Damage Meter posten.
Naja und dann sind da solche die den Handelschannel zuspammen und auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ihrem Alter entspricht sind sie für mich Kiddies.
Etwas benehmen sollte man wohl an den Tag legen könne oder? Ein netter Umgang mit den anderen ist mir wichtiger, als ihr Alter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lemiu (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde einen vernünftigen 13 oder 14 jährigen zwar durchaus als Kind bezeichnen, jedoch gibt es da markante unterschiede die noch nicht einmal bildungsabhängig sind. Als lehrer sehe ich jeden tag schüler die sehr jung sind und sehr vernünftig und sich mächtig ins zeug legen um an ihr ziel zu kommen. Aus meiner erfahrung heraus muss ich sagen das es häufig die 16-18 jährigen am Gymnasium sind, die eigentlich ein gutes bildungsniveau haben sollten, die am ende als die unvernünftigsten da stehen.

Ich beurteile Menschen im Spiel danach wie sie mich behandeln und meine Handlungen reflektieren, dabei ist das Alter desjenigen der den Avatar steuert vollkommen egal.


----------



## Das_Toastbrot (11. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal: hallo, freut mich hier im Forum zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zum Thema:

Ich bin meines Zeichens auch erst 15, werde zwar in einem Monat 16, spiele aber WoW seit ich 13 bin. Ich würde mich daher auch getrost als "Kiddie" bezeichnen, wenn auch nicht im üblichem Sinne.

Natürlich ist es auffällig, dass grade Leute meiner Altersstufe oft einen sehr...nun, sagen wir eigentümlichen Humor haben. Das geht dann von Fekahlhumor über Beleidigungen bishin zu Nazi- Äusserungen. Ich persönlich pflege aber nicht derartiges von mir zu geben. Zu der These, dass Kiddies nicht spielen können:

Das geht Hand in Ahnd mit ihrem benehmen. Je schlechter sie sich ausdrücken, desdo mehr "Laser Pistols Pew Pew" machen sie. Ich beherrsche meine klasse gut, soviel wage ich von mir selbst zu sagen. Es gibt Mages neben mir, die full epic equipped sind, ständig overnuken und nicht wissen, dass evo voraussetzt, mal eben 8 sekunden stillzustehen. Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht die beste Skillung, aber ich kann spielen.

Naja. es gibt definitiv Leute, die sich auf dem geistigem Niveau einer halben Gurke bewegen. Leider sind solche Personen oft jung und leider wirkt sich das auf das allgemeine Bild aus. Meine devise lautet: Ignorieren und ggf im Ts auslachen ^^

Lg

Mike


----------



## Horrigan (11. Dezember 2007)

tja, bin zwar selbst bald 21, aber ich kann euch sagen, dass unser gildenmeister und maintank noch eine ganze ecke von der volljährigkeit entfernt ist^^ und er macht seinen job wirklich gut, wobei man vllt net außer acht lassen sollte, dass sowohl seine mom, als auch seine große schwester ne tragende rolle spielen in unserer guild.
jedenfalls haben wir mehrere leute, die man altersmäßig als kids bezeichnen müsste. ABER die bewegen wirklich was in unserer gilde und sind meiner meinung nach 100 % gleichwertig. das ich mit meinem weiblichen char oft von leuten begegne, die die 18 weit überschritten haben dürften -  manche scheinen dann tatsächlich zu glauben n mädel vor sich zu haben und mal derbst auf die kacke hauen zu können - und feststelle, dass deren umgangsformen ne ganze ecke mieser sind als die aller "kids" die ich kenne ist auch nix ungewöhnliches^^
14-jährige sind meist leichter im zaum zu halten, wenns darum geht, beim raid net rumzuspammen als 28-jährige^^ ich nenn ja keine namen *fg*

also defintiv kinder statt rinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geda (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin selbst 15 und versuche gegen die Klischees anzukämpfen aber mehr passiv als aktiv denn solange die Kiddys rumlaufen die LOL ZOMFG und OMFG durch die Channels dieser Welt spammen und sich dementsprechend benehmen wird sich nichts ändern.
Schade. Es ist auch schwer unvoreingenommen irgendwo hinzugehen wenn man schon x-Mal ein schlechtes Erlebnis hatte.


----------



## seamon (11. Dezember 2007)

Das geistige Alter hat mit dem tatsächlichen selten etwas zu tun. Das kann ich definitiv sagen, nachdem ich nun schon seit 1999 im Netz unterwegs bin.

Allerdings ist es oft so, dass beides "übereinstimmt". Muss nicht sein und man sollte nicht davon ausgehen, aber ist eine Tatsache.

Tatsache ist auch, dass es in WoW sehr viele ... nun - nervenbelastende Leute gibt, wie alt die genau sind, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Das geistige Alter von Leuten, die sowas wie im ersten Post zitiert, schreiben, ist aber auch nicht so wirklich das Wahre...

Mit Respekt und Freundlichkeit ist es jedenfalls leider oft nicht so weit her...


----------



## voltagon (11. Dezember 2007)

Geda schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst 15 und versuche gegen die Klischees anzukämpfen aber mehr passiv als aktiv denn solange die Kiddys rumlaufen die LOL ZOMFG und OMFG durch die Channels dieser Welt spammen und sich dementsprechend benehmen wird sich nichts ändern.
> Schade. Es ist auch schwer unvoreingenommen irgendwo hinzugehen wenn man schon x-Mal ein schlechtes Erlebnis hatte.



/sign alles dito


----------



## Gkacken (11. Dezember 2007)

Es ist eigenlich egal ob jemand ein ´´kiddy`` ist solange er sich normal verhält . Es gibt bestimmt auch leute die keine kiddy mehr sind und aber trozdem noch so tunen


----------



## Gkacken (11. Dezember 2007)

Es ist eigenlich egal ob jemand ein ´´kiddy`` ist solange er sich normal verhält . Es gibt bestimmt auch leute die keine kiddy mehr sind und aber trozdem noch so tunen


----------



## Gkacken (11. Dezember 2007)

ubs da habe ich ausversehn 2 mal raufgeklickt^^


----------



## KSB (11. Dezember 2007)

Die nervigste Zeit find ich ist von halb 2 bis 8-9 Uhr .. so die Zeiten eines "nervling"


----------



## Heilandzack (11. Dezember 2007)

GobliN schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass 70% aller Spieler unter 15 Jahren "komisch" drauf sind.
> Ob sie nicht richtig buchstabieren können, weil sie angeblich so schnell schreiben oder wegen ihrer sogenannten Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche...
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch schon öfters Kinder getroffen habe, die normal waren.
> ...



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## Denver85 (11. Dezember 2007)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Mir egal .


----------



## Nirtas (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja also meine Meinung ist dass es schon Kinder gibt also unter 14 Jährige die sich echt benehmen als ob sie 10 Wären, aber auf der anderen Seite gibts auch Kinder bzw Jugendliche die sich benehmen als ob sie 16-18 wären.

Ich bin zB 16, ich spiele ziemlich oft wow und habe noch nie von jemandem gehört dass ich ein kiddy bin, auser jemand regt mich auf mit "lol lol lol geowned du kleiner spaßt man" oder "Rofl man alter lol ich bin so gut lol" oder so dann schreib ich meistens stfu kiddy (alle anderen lachen des kind dann aus^^) und dann sagt er nur was heisst stfu... naja sowas ist ein exempel dafür dass es wirklich solche kiddys gibt.

ich habe derzeit leider keine gilde aber ich finde dass es keine altersbeschrenkung geben sollte sondern nur Hero insen tests oder sonstiges.. auf der anderen seite kann ich natürlich verstehen dass die gilden die SSC oder TK raiden ein mindestalter brauchen damit die raidbosse auch schnell verstanden werden, und dadurch auch nicht wipen.

Ich finde vorurteile scheisse.. vorallem gegen kinder die unter 12 sind.. es gibt leute die erfahren dass der jenige mit dem sie /w erst 12 ist und ihn gleich auf igno setzen weil er ein vorurteil hat.
dann gibts noch solche die die gruppen leaven weil sie zb einen grünen ggstand nicht bekommen haben.

Fazit: Es gibt die Seite Kinder die sich aufführen wie kinder und es gibt die seite Kinder die sich aufführen als ob sie Jugendlich wären, oder auch schon volljährig

mfg Nirtas
Grammatik und Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden.
Für falsche Satzgliederrung übernehme ich keine Haftung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellmaster (11. Dezember 2007)

ich kann dem auch nur zustimmen, dass es beide arten von kids gibt (bin selbst 17)
aber die besten spieler die ich kenne sind alle recht jung (mein arenapartner "Lex" ist nur 13, spielt seinen fromage perfekt!!!)

weiteres beispiel: ein 14-jähriger (mittlerweile 15) freund von mir war ssc und eye raidleiter und mt...also recht erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit freundlichen grüßen
Fey

ps:die schlechten bsp kennen wir ja alle -.-


----------



## Aldramar (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde  ab 13 hört das auf mit dem kindisch sein aber nicht bei jedem genau, immer anders.

bei mir hörte es vor nem Jahr erst auf mit dem gespamme und kindischen rumschreien

bin 15


----------



## Böbbele1 (12. Dezember 2007)

also kinder sind nicht automatisch noobs aber ich hab auch schon jmden vor paar tage kiddy genannt weil er sich genaus genommen hat hat die gruppe geflamed behauptet das er auf irnen realm gm ist und 8 70er hat und in wirklichkeit nurn noob ist....kenne 4 stück die unter 15sind aber sich sehr erwwachsen verhalten und ich auch gerne was mache mit denen....oder ich war im teamspeak da kommt irgendein kleiner junge nen freund von denen im ts und schreit 20min lang bam chicka wah wah das kotzt an und die machen den ruf"von "kiddys"kaputt!.....äh klingt komisch


----------



## Theobald (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich habe für "mir egal" gestimmt, eben weil die Umfrage doch zu wenig ins Detail geht.
Man kann nicht alles in entweder/oder Manier über das Knie brechen.

Ich hab selber lange WoW gespielt, aber vor Monaten schon aufgehört, aufgrund der Community, der Langeweile. Ich habe seit BC auf verschiedenen Servern gespielt, und auch vorher schon eine etwas höhere Fluktuation an Mitspielern gehabt. Als Co-Leiter einer Raidgilde wechselt das Personal halt doch öfter als anderswo.

Man darf keinesfalls die Aussage "Kiddy" am Alter festmachen. Die schlimmsten Spieler sind in der Region von 16-21 Jahren zu finden. Die jüngeren Spieler sind zumeist nette Zeitgenossen, mit denen man vielleicht nicht über andere Dinge als spielbezogene reden kann, aber über diese doch in einen angenehmen Ton.
Ich finde die von mir angesprochene Gruppe doch in wesentlichem Maß als die Störenfriede. Das sind zumeist Spieler, die in ihrem Privatleben doch relativ viele Änderungen haben, Ausbildung, Job, Wohnung usw. Das merkt man halt im Spiel. Die lassen sich oftmals nichts sagen, und reagieren gereizt auf jede Kritik.

Aber man darf es halt nicht pauschal sagen, ist einfach nicht möglich. Es gibt speziell in der WoW-Community so verdammt viele schwarze Schafe, das zieht sich einfach durch jede Altersschicht. Derzeit überbrücke ich die Wartezeit auf Age Of Conan und spiele als Time Sink HDRO, und selbst dort laufen etliche merkwürdige Gestalten rum. Außerdem ist dort die Hilfsbereitschaft und das Interesse am Zusammenspielen mit anderen noch wesentlich mehr verkümmert als bei WoW.

Die schlimmste Person, die ich übrigens im Spiel bisher kennengelernt habe, war eine über 50jährige Frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Heronimo (12. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Und 8 Jährige Kinder die WoW zocken, Quelle? Oder hast dus vom Freundes des Freunden der einen Cousin hat der.... gehört?



Threat durchlesen wolltest nich?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Rhinitas schrieb:


> ....Wenn das der Fall ist, daddel ich sogar mit 8-jährigen, was schon öfter vorkam....


----------



## dolchstoss (12. Dezember 2007)

liebe Leute,

schaut mal #18, invas an - da könnt ihr eigentlich alles wissenswerte lesen ^^

Fäkalsprache
Eigenlob
keine Ahnung vom Spiel (hunter auf 1 = Heiler ohne Mana - und 5 wipes gehen pro ini auf die irrige Annahme der Schadensrang wäre wichtiger als das Gruppenziel)

kurz :  die oft zur Schau gestellte Unreife stört - zu Recht - viele .... Ausnahmen bestätigen die REGEL.


----------



## Satego (12. Dezember 2007)

In unserer gilde is der jüngste 12 und der älteste 70! Der gildenmaster 45 und der 2te (mann) 13! Ich meine jahre nich lvl. Alle erst im WOW kennengelernt. 

Wir spielen super miteinander und haben überraschend wenig probleme. Den vorteil den die jungen durch schnelligkeit und gewantheit haben können die älteren oft durch reife und erfahrung irgendwie ausgleichen und zusammen kommt oft eine recht schlagkräftige gruppe zusammen.

Am meisten spass machen die bunt gemischten gruppen. Da geht es oft sehr lustig zu und meistens sind es die jungen die es immer wieder durch ihre lockere art schaffen alle zum fröhlichen lachen zu bringen.

Ich muste aus der gilde schon eine 46 jahre alte dame aber ebenso auch einen 12 jährigen jungen bitten zu gehen. 

Das gute miteinander is nicht so sehr eine frage des alters sondern eher des gegenseitigem respeckts und der tolleranz.

UND nicht nur die jugend hat probleme mit rechtschreibung das gibts auch bei älteren... ;-)


----------



## ultranenime (12. Dezember 2007)

/kiddy   das wär mal was sry4spam^^


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne einige jüngere Spieler, welche es sehr wohl verstehen sich auszudrücken und auch Ihre Klassen zu spielen. Auch im Rollenspiel scheint mir die Junge Phantasie sehr aufzublühen. 

Es gibt gleube ich wesentlich mehr Jugendliche/Erwachsene die sich öfter im Ton vergreifen und/oder sich für was besseres halten.


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne einige jüngere Spieler, welche es sehr wohl verstehen sich auszudrücken und auch Ihre Klassen zu spielen. Auch im Rollenspiel scheint mir die Junge Phantasie sehr aufzublühen. 

Es gibt gleube ich wesentlich mehr Jugendliche/Erwachsene die sich öfter im Ton vergreifen und/oder sich für was besseres halten.


----------



## Michael S. (12. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.




erstmal was ich geantwortet habe:

Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen.....

.....wenn..............

wenn sie sich benehmen und wenigsten versuchen für die zeit in wow ihre kindlichen verhaltensweisen in griff zu behalten.

den es nervt ungemein wenn sie meinen sie müssen wow zu ihren spielplatz erklären.

nun zum zitat. dich triffst es eben weil du ganz oben gestanden hast. ganz ehrlich du bist auch ein kind allein wegen der äusserung:

Daher finde ich auch ab 18 Aufnahmebedingungen von Gilden ziemlich schwachsinnig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

n a c h d e n k e n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann was schreiben.

wenn gilden sagen ab 18 dann haben sie ihre gründe. das kann schlechte erfahrung sein oder einfach die tatsache das man vielleicht spieler/innen haben möchte die über die freizeit verfügen können wie sie mögen.
das kann aber auch sein das es im g chat nicht immer jugendfrei zugeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was auch immer. also stopf diese gilden mit dem satz.....von Gilden ziemlich schwachsinnig.... in eine schubblade.


----------



## Long_Wolf (12. Dezember 2007)

auch wenns schon ein paar mal drin stand meine Gründe:

a) Nicht alle Kinder, aber die meisten die mir bisher begegnet sind, waren Team oder Kritik unfähig. Trifft auch auf ältere Spieler zu gewiss, aber je höher das Alter desto seltener kommt das vor.

b) Auch wenn die lieben Kleinen nichts dafür können : Es stört wenn der Priester/Krieger um 22 oder spätestens 23 Uhr ins Bett muss und wir vorm letzten Boss der Instanz stehen. Es stört um so mehr da es eine Klasse ist die man nicht "mal eben" ersetzen kann.

c) Das Alter ist nicht entscheidend für die geistige Reife, aber bis es einen "Reife-Indikator" gibt der uns sagt welchem Alter entsprechend sich der oder diejenige benimmt ( Oh Gott wie schön wäre das) muss man das Alter als groben und ungenauen Indikator heranziehen. 

d) Sei es Unsinn oder nicht, ich möchte nicht auf mein eigenes Schandmaul achten müssen, zumindest nicht im Gildenchat, also ist eine "ab-18-Gilde" für mich sinnvoll. Da kann man sich auch über Themen unterhalten die laut Gesetz Minderjährige nichts angehen

f) Ebenso ist es bei den Kindern oft genug so das die ihre Schnäbel nicht im Griff haben, über keinerlei Selbstbeherrschung verfügen und ziemlich schnell beginnen beleidigend zu werden.

g) Weiter die Leiter herab ist die OMFG rolf lol Fraktion die so etwas wie lol und rofl als Satzzeichen verwenden, evtl. gespickt mit "Alda" und "bleib ma locker" und ähnlichem.  Mir ist bewußt das sich nicht nur Kinder so ausdrücken, es wirkt nur kindisch und wird deshalb in diese Schublade geschoben.


Wenn von oben genannten Gründen 2 oder mehr zutreffen möchte ich mit der Person  nichts zu tun haben, ungeachtet ihres biologischen Alters.

Und leider sind das meist die wo man hinterher erfährt das sie unterhalb der 18 angesiedelt sind.

P.S.
Wenn sich herauskristallisiert das man mit einem speziellen Kind spielen kann weil kein einziger meiner Kritikpunkte zutrifft, bin ich der letzte der dieses Kind nicht als Sonderfall behandelt, und demenstsprechend damit umgeht. Ich sehe nur meine Onlinezeit als zu kostbar an um aus dem Haufen an Kindern die herauszufiltern die es wert sind, ich möchte meinem Hobby WoW nachgehen können.


----------



## Sapper13 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe grundsätzlich keine Problem mit Kindern zu spielen. Bei manchen merkt man auch den extremen ehrgeiz was erreichen zu wollen.

Ich denke es gibt auch hier mehr Facetten als man sie überhaupt aufzählen kann. Jedoch gebe ich hier mal gerne einen Einblick in die sorte Spieler die micht so richtig ankotzt (ohne Alterbeschränkung)

Platz 1: Der von seinen Mitschülern und Freunden unterdrückte HIP-HOP Rütli Spezial.

Ey alta ey lol ey boah omfg BÄM 3000 Krit Alta ey. Geht wer Scholo ey? Need Kara go go.

Mit anderen Worten. Ein Individuum welches der deutschen Sprache nur noch in Bruchteilen bemächtigt ist und welches keine Sekunde ungenutzt lässt den Satzteil "ARTIKEL" zu vergewaltigen. In 25er Raids erkennt man diese Menschen besonders gut daran, das sie zu jeder unpassenden Gelegenheit entweder lol oder rofl sagen ohne jedoch eine Motivation in der Stimmlage erahnen zu lassen.

Platz 2: Der ADS´ler im Endstadium.

Springt ständig herum
Labert permanent
Hat auf wirklich alles Need (Platte rollt auf Stoff, Stoff rollt auf Schwere Rüssi u.s.w.)
Gibt komische Laute von sich.

Vielleicht ehrer ein Fall für die Töpferwerkstadt als für WoW, aber man muss sie ja alle Lieb haben unsere Walter Zabels.

Platz 3: Der ÜberÜberÜberIMBA

Hat sich sich auf dem Server als Schlüsselklassenspieler (Krieger, Druide, Priester) schon einen Namen gemacht. Ist mindestens Mainhealder/Tank in einer der Top 5 Gilden auf dem Server.

In einfachen 5. Instanzen läuft das dann so ab.

Ohne ihn, Spielzeit Mecha Hero 60-65 Minuten, mit ihm 120-180 Minuten? Warum:

Vor einfachen Mobgruppen wird dann z. B. die Frage gestellt.

Mein ihr ich sollte jetzt lieber

[Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila][Orange][Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila] oder
[Organe][Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila][Lila][Blau][Lila][Lila] anziehen
ich hätte auch noch 
[Flask][Flask][Flask][Trank][Epicbufffood] um mein 30000000k Leben auf 3000000001 zu erhöhen.

Nur zur Info, wir stehen vor 2 Non Elite die dank des letztens Wipes unseres Profis übrieg geblieben sind. (nicht in Mecha)

4. Der Schneckenschecker (Mach mir den Hirsch)

Jeder kennt sie unsere Zockerweibchen, aber lasst sie mal ins TS kommen. Uiiiii da werden Männer zu kuschelbären und Krieger zu Masseure. Egal....es gibt nix ätzenderes als einen Ini Run mit einem balzenden WoW Loser ohne RL miterleben zu dürfen. Das ist ungefair so, als würde euer Opa sich nochmal an eure 18 jährige Freundin ranmachen und versuchen Liegestütze zu machen. 

Die Liste derer die mich Arsch lecken können, wird somit per Randomrun immer länger und wenn man nicht begreift wie man mit den Leuten umgehen soll, sondern sich dann durch die Instanzen frustet nur weil man ne Marke braucht oder auf einen drop hoft, ist man es selbst schuld. Einfach Gruppe verlassen und gut ist. Nach 8 Stunden Arbeit möchte ich Spass und Entertainment und keine Lehrgang zur freudschen Psychotherie absolvieren um solche Mutanten zu heilen.

Sollen sie doch selbst eine Gilde aufmachen.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Mr. Jonson (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Also grundsätzlich frage ich eher nicht nach dem Alter meiner Mitspieler, sondern es ist mir wichtig dass sie ihre Rolle in der Gruppe ausfüllen können oder falls nicht (jeder hat mal angefangen) lernfähig genug ist bestimmte Fehler nur einmal zu machen. Deswegen habe ich auch kein Problem mti "Kiddies" zu spielen. 
Das einzige was wirklich ärgerlich sein kann ist, was mir am Samstag passiert ist:
Vormittags in Maraudon: Nach etwa 30 Minuten meint der Hunter (der übrigens spielen konnte): bin kurz afk. Nach einer Minute: Sorry Leute, muss sofort aufhören, meine Mutter hat mir verboten weiter zu spielen.
Abends dann in Zul Farak: Wiederum nach etwa 30 MInuten, so um 21:15 meint der Hunter (der ebenfalls spielen konnte): Sorry Leute, muss leider aufhören, muss ins Bett gehen.
Im ersten Fall konnten wir die Ini zu viert fertigmachen, im zweiten Fall endete es leider im totalen Desaster weil der Hunter noch eines der besseren Gruppenmitgleider war...


----------



## Shamozz (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo erstmal...

...ich habe leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 90% aller Spiler unter 20 kaum einen Satz ohne Anglizismen oder Kraftausdrücke tippen oder im Teamspeak von sich geben können. Halt wie idese tollen Typen mit den großen Hosen. ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Diese Leute die halt 8 Jahre Hiphopper in der Bronx waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ein Hoch auf Marcel!)

Nichtsdestsotrotz, stört es mich nicht, wie sich diese Menschen artikulieren, solange sie Vernünftig und Sinnvoll spielen. 


P.S.: Ich spiele selber lieber mit Volljährigen spielern, da diese Leute mehr Erfahrung haben und einen angemessenen Verhaltenskodex beherrschen.

P.P.S.: Natürlich gibt es immer auch Leute, die mitte 30 sind und sich ausdrücken wie ein Berliner Untergrundhihopper, aber es gibt leider immer solche Querschüsse.

P.P.P.S.: Ich bin selber 17 und muss mir leider zugenüge solche "Beschimpfungen" anhören. 


MfG,
Shamozz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (12. Dezember 2007)

Mir persönlich ist das ziemlich Wurst.
Mit 19 Jahren, kann ich noch ziemlich gut nachvollziehen wie Kinder eben manchmal ticken....Im Allgemeinen, sind mir Kinder recht.

Mir ist auch selten ein "Kind" besonders aufgefallen - was selbst mir auf den Sack geht - sind die, wo dann von Mama ins Bett geschickt werden etc.;

Aber was soll man schon gegen seine Mama machen =)


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (12. Dezember 2007)

boah leude es is mal wieder ein thread der keinen sinn macht ob jemand  n' kiddie is oder nicht is mir egal einige sagen jetz" bist selber'n kiddie" ja da habt ihr auch recht aber könnt ihr nicht einfach auf das verhalten kucken und nicht auf das Alter???

"mfg" ~IcH~

edit : JEDER WAR MAL KIND


----------



## SirGottfried (12. Dezember 2007)

Wie ja schon der ein oder andere geäußert hat, kommt es weniger auf das Geburtsjahr an.
Sondern vielmehr auf die Geistige reife, und da muß ich schon sagen, das es leider doch einige gibt, die sich extrem im Ton vergreifen.
Beispiel:
In meiner früheren Gilde kam ein neuer Spieler, 20 min nach Gilden beitritt fragte er, ob ihn jemand durch ne Ini ziehen kann.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren alle Member gerade selber in Ini´s / BG´s und so kam keine Antwort..
Die reaktion des Spielers waren wüste beschimpfungen mit allen bekannten Schimpfwörtern der Fäkalsprache.
Sorry, aber solche reaktionen höre ich leider nur von Spielern unter 30.
Es gibt aber auch genug Spieler, auch in der derzeitigen Gilde, die unter 18 sind und sich wunderbar integrieren, und einen vernünftigen Deutschen Wortschatz beherschen.
Man kann also nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Gruß


----------



## Elitebttler (12. Dezember 2007)

Für mich ist der "Kiddi" kein Kind, sonern einer der sich einfach nicht benehmen kann oder sich eben schlecht verhällt. Ich selbst bin 14, jedoch behandel meine Mitspieler so wie sie mich auch behandeln, vllt auch besser.

Ich bin nicht selbst der Typ der einen dumm anmacht oder sonst wie beleidigt. 

Grüße^^


----------



## djmaverick (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo erstmal

so da ich ja selber erst 14 bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt es leider auch immer wieder zu solchen beschimpfungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie schon gesagt kommt es auf das geistige alter an nicht auf das was im pass steht.Ich als 14 Jähriger benehme mich besser als manche 18-40 Jährige. Und ich glaube das ist normal wenn es sowas nicht gäbe würden sie auf andere losgehen oder? Man braucht ein schwarze Schaf wenn man zum x -ten mal in der inni wiped.aber das manche nicht mitkriegen das sie das problem sind so werden andere eben als das "schwarze schaf" hergezogen.


----------



## Shadwo (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich möchte mich dann auch mal melden:
Ich bin selbst erst 15 und finde, dass der Begriff "kiddie" nicht immer aufs Alter zu beziehen ist.
Ich habe es in Gruppen schon oft erlebt, dass ich beleidigt wurde nur weil ich sagte ich wäre noch net 16...
(Zitat) Groupleader : Moin, und wie alt seid ihr so?
                       1    : 20
                       2    : 17
                       3    : 30
                    ich     : 15
      Groupleader     : OMFG KIDDIE... und kickt mich.
So ein verhalten kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. In den meisten Gruppen werde ich aufgenommen und spiele normal mit... es wundert mich häufig wieviele Leute plötzlich meinen: "uhh dich hätte ich vom Verhalten aber auf mind. 18 geschätzt", wenn ich dann mal nach dem Raid oder mitten drin sage wie alt ich bin.
Ich hab auch oft genug Leute erlebt die älter sind und sich benehmen wie Kinder und in wirklichkeit älter als 20 sind. Ich bin kein Einzelfall was die Sache mit dem Verhalten und dem Alter angeht, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es genug 12-15 Jährige gibt die sich einfach nicht benehmen können...bei mir ist auch das schon vorgekommen: "haha lol rofl bist du ein idiot du hast den falschen gepullt"...

Ich finde es zwar auch schade, dass viele Gilden nur Volljährige aufnehmen, kann es aber auch verstehen:
Zwar sind viele Minderjährige keine Kiddies jedoch ist die Zeit die man Abends hat nun einmal auch bei vielen begrenzt; ich z.B darf auch nur bis 23 Uhr zocken, während viele Gilden im durchschnitt zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr raiden. Wie lange er spielen will ist einem Volljährigen nun einmal selbst überlassen. Und ich glaube, dass jeder, auch wenn ich die (meisten) Minderjährigen hier verteidigen will, schon wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit manchen wirklichen "kiddies" gemacht hat und kann deshalb auch verstehen, dass diese Gilden aus reiner Vorsorge keine Minderjährigen dabei haben wollen.

Ich würde alles in allen sagen: Der Begriff "Kiddie" hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Alter zu tun sondern sollte auf das Verhalten der jeweiligen Spieler bezogen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## altana-alta (12. Dezember 2007)

also ich würd mal sagen dass ich mit 17 auch noch als jung eingestuft werde, vorallem weil in den meisten raidgilden kaum leute unter 18 sind aber es gibt natürlich ausnahmen, einer unsrerer besten hexer ist grad mal frisch 14 geworden und keiner von unsren älteren spielern würde ihn kindisch nennen obwohl wir auf T5 stand sind. aber wie gesagt des sind die ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meiner meinung kommt es einfach auf das geistige alter an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: sry an diejenigen die sich von meinem namen gestört fühlen aber ich hab mich nur aus witz angemeldet und auf die schnelle ist mir eben nichts besseres eingefallen weil ich so in wow genannt werd xD


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12. Dezember 2007)

hallo

kinder sind mit das dümmste was es im wow gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man muss sich nur mal die bgs anschauen. ohne sinn und verstand rennt unser nachwuchs da in der gegend rum. und zum zig ten mal wird der gleiche fehler wieder gemacht, ohne das irgend etwas dazu gelernt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spass am gewinnen kennen die kinderchen leider nicht. tja ganz nach der pisa studie eben. wenn es abends wird und die kleinen ins bett müssen wirds auf einmal besser. 
meiner meinung nach sollten die kleinen eigene server bekommen, wie sich das realisieren lässt ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnuppe.

keine frage, es gibt auch erwachsene idioten, aber um die gehts hier nicht. es geht hier ausschliesslich um kinder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und das thema respekt möchte ich auch anschneiden. es steht ausser frage das ein kind einem erwachsenen respekt zollen muss. ein kind das sowas nicht macht ist schlecht erzogen. (was in deutschland mittlerweile ja nichts ungewöhnliches mehr ist).

ps: das hier so manche mama den text für ihre kleinen geschrieben hat ist kaum zu übersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (12. Dezember 2007)

Kind oder nicht ist sowas von egal.

Ich bin eigentlich ein friedlicher Mensch und gehe nur ungern auf sinnloses geflame ein.

Aber es gibt so ein paar Spezialisten auf Taerar, da muss auch ich mir viel wirklich gut zurden, damit ich einen angemessenen Ton beihehalten kann.

Aber wenn man auf Buffed hin und wieder Kommentare liest, die einfach nur sinnlos und dann auf ihre myBuffedseite geht, stellt man vielmal fest, dass die Leute nicht Kinder sind, sonderen einfach total unreif. 

Ich darf ja keine Namen nennen, aber es gab da mal jemanden, der echt zu jeder WAR-News 3-5 post hintereinander nur irgendwelchen Blödsinn erfunden hat. Von den Flames mal abgesehen..

Dann geht ma nauf sein myBuffed-Profil und sieh da: 31 Jahre alt! 

Ich trage imemrnoch Setteile des Gladiatoren Sets aus der Saison 1, ich habe mir das damals zusammengefarmt und hatte einfach kein bock mehr auf Arena und nun seit Saison 3 kommen hin und wieder auch so ''geistreiche'' Kommentare, irgendwelcher 24/7er.

Das besste war bis jetzt ein Schamne vom Server Taerar, aus der Gilde ''ohne Hände keine Kekse''. Dann kommt er mit seinen paar s2/s3 Teilen und frag mich ob ich denke, dass ich nun wegen dem S1 Skill hätte und blablabla?!
Im Duell dann aber schön verloren. Ein Spruch, von wegen Tollkühnheit eingesetzt konnte er sich auch nicht verkneifen. Als ich dann aber vor seinen Augen den Gegenschlag eingesetz habe, hat er sich schnell auf ein BG verzogen.. 
SOWAS find ich arm und das ist einfach nur peinlich, ob man nun 16 oder 30+ ist.

Eins weiss ich, der BamMod ist ein richtiger Magnet, für Leute die rein ''geistig'' noch in den Kindergarten gehören würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn einem sein Schwert procct und 3x 2500+ raushaut, kommen sie noch mit ihrem Lieblingsspruch:

''mach dein scheiss addon aus du kiddj''
''ist das arm so low dmg geh lieber ins bett''

So in etwa sieht das meistens aus und ja die Schreibfehler sind Absicht. 
Find ich immer wieder lustig, wenn sie einen anflamen und in jedem Wort einen Schreibfehler ahben, einem aber als Kind bezeichnen.

Klar, ich mach auch viele Fehler, aber Wörter, wei z.B eben '' Kiddj'' oder ''ej du...'' sind doch etwas peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh ich hätte so viele Geschichten, auf Taerar gibts wirklich viele seltsame Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich lass es dann mal gut sein und sag biba. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die ''reife'' und nicht das Alter an!


----------



## Zephryt (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
bin ja auch erst 14 (am 21.12. 15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und naja, es kommt halt auf die Person selber an.
Gibt halt junge Leute die nett und ganz "normal" sind, und solche die... naja, nicht so ganz "normal" sind.
Dasselbe trifft aber auch auf die älteren zu. Ich selber kenne nicht so viele jüngere, aber die die ich kenne
sind ganz Okay.

mfG Zephy


----------



## turageo (12. Dezember 2007)

Nabend,

also prinzipiell nix gegen Kinder im Game. Ausnahmen bilden bei mir die Sorte von Menschen, die in jedem, in JEDEM Satz mindestens fünf Mal das Wort "ey", "boah" usw. reinbringen. Da ist für mich jeder geistig Kind und sei er Mitte 40. Generell seh ichs ähnlich wie viele hier, dass ein "Kiddie" nicht unbedingt am Alter, sondern eher an geistiger Reife und Charakterstärke gemessen wird.


Hab noch ein Beispiel (ist noch gar nicht lange her):
1. <Gruppeneinladung> ploppt auf
2. ich lehn aus Prinzip ab, weil ich sowas einfach unhöflich finde, wenn man mir nicht mal sagt, was man von mir will (gegen höfliche Anfragen mit "Könntest Du mit bitte..." hab ich gar nix, aber wenn dann VOR der Einladung)
3. <XYZ: man nimm an, ey!!!!!>
4. <ICH: nööö, wieso denn? schon mal von vorher fragen gehört?>
5. <XYZ: nimm an jetzt>
6. darauf folgten noch ne ganze Reihe geflüsterter Sonderzeichen vom betreffenden Spieler im Chat ^^ bis ich dann irgendwann als es mir zu doof wurde, auf Ignore geklickt hab

DAS ist für mich die pure Definition von "Kiddie". Ich hab gar nicht erst gefragt wie alt, aber auch wenn er 50 wäre, ist sowas ein derart geistiger Tiefflug, dass er sich über die Betitelung "Kiddie" nich wundern dürfte.

Grüße


----------



## Karzaak (12. Dezember 2007)

turageo schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> also prinzipiell nix gegen Kinder im Game. Ausnahmen bilden bei mir die Sorte von Menschen, die in jedem, in JEDEM Satz mindestens fünf Mal das Wort "ey", "boah" usw. reinbringen. Da ist für mich jeder geistig Kind und sei er Mitte 40. Generell seh ichs ähnlich wie viele hier, dass ein "Kiddie" nicht unbedingt am Alter, sondern eher an geistiger Reife und Charakterstärke gemessen wird.
> Hab noch ein Beispiel (ist noch gar nicht lange her):
> ...





Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Wenig hasse ich mehr als aus dem Nichts kommende Einladungen oder Spieler die ohne was zu sagen die Gruppe leaven..


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2007)

ich finde Moonshade hat das auf Seite 1 super ausgedrückt..
es kommt echt auf das die Reife bzw auf das geistige Alter an. Wenn sich jemand vernünftig benimmt und man mit der Person vernünftig texten und zocken kann ists doch super. Da ists mir doch schnurz wie alt oder woher oder welche nationalität oder ob mann oder frau.

Just my 2 €-cent


----------



## wardir (13. Dezember 2007)

Sicherlich lässt sich "Kiddy" an keinem Alter festmachen; nur musste ich des öfteren schon feststellen, dass jüngere Mitspieler:

- das Spiel anscheinend _zu_ ernst nehmen
- sehr schnell beledigt sind (wenn ein anderer z.B. beim Würfeln gewinnt) 
- oft wenig Ausdauer besitzen (2x Wipe, dann Gruppe verlassen) 
- Keine anderen Meinungen zulassen - sprich intolerant sind 
- meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben
- im Teamspeak unerträgliche Stimmen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Eltern haben, die auch schonmal den Stecker ziehen
- oftmals unzuverlässig sind

Nichts desto trotz gibt es durchaus auch positive Erfahrungen mit Jüngeren. Wobei die oben genannten Punkte oftmals auch bei Mitspielern 20+ auch zutreffen ... hmmm.


----------



## Soylent (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich zähle mich selbst zu den älteren Semestern in WoW.

Ich muss sagen, das Alter der Spieler sagt überhaupt nichts über die Qualität der Spielweise aus. Ich denke das ist auch nicht das eigendliche Problem mit jüngeren Spielern.

Meist erkenne ich jüngere Spieler an ihrem sozialen Verhalten. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich gerade jüngere Spieler dazu hinreißen lassen Vokabular zu verwenden, das auf andere beleidigend wirken kann. Ich war selbst auch mal jünger ;-) und weis daher, dass es unter Jugendlichen oft zum normalen Umgangston gehört, um sich gegeneinander zu behaupten, und meist gar nicht so böse gemeint ist, wie es sich erstmal anhört.

In unserer Gilde haben und hatten wir auch Mitglieder, die so um die 15/16 sind, einer ist glaube ich 12 oder so, aber der spielt extrem selten. An diesen konkreten Beispielen konnte ich feststellen, dass viele Jungendliche in diesem Alter stark verbal provozieren, und sich ebenso schnell provoziert fühlen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind Jugendliche so mit 12/13 sehr schnell eingeschnappt, was dann mit 14-16 schnell in Verbale Gegenattacken ausartet. Kann man relativ oft im /2 beobachten, ist dann lustig zu sehen, wenn man einige verbale Kontrahenten kennt und weis wie alt sie sind.

Mit 17, 18 und weiter ansteigendem Alter lernen die meisten dann, dass man einfach mehr erreicht, wenn man höflich bleibt, obwohl auch ich zugeben muss, dass einige diese Lektion nie lernen weden ;-)

Dass speziell Raid-Gilden ein 18+ Politik betreiben, kann ich voll und ganz verstehen. Dabei geht es nicht um Skill, sondern eher um die Selbstbestimmung der Raid-Teilnehmer. Wenn Mammi während des Raids den PC ausschaltet, weil sie meint der Sprössling habe genug gespielt, oder gehört bestraft, weil er den Müll nicht rausgebracht hat oder ähnliches, ist das extrem schlecht für den raid.

Bei Gilden ohne Raid-Pflicht sollte man den jüngeren Spielern aber meiner Meinung nach eine Chance geben.
Kicken kann man denjenigen immer noch. 
Wir haben letztens auch einen 15 Jährigen wegen Spammings und vulgärer Ausdrucksweise im /2 aus der Gilde gekickt, er konnte es trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung einfach nicht lassen...


----------



## Enoen (13. Dezember 2007)

hm...  ich selber bin noch immoment 14 aber fast 15   und ich muss sagen  es gibt mehr dumme trottel die älter sind als wir indem sie sagen scheiß kinder ich hasse sie obwohl sie mal selber welche waren   und einfach nur denken weil sie grösser sind mehr machen können      aber ich finde keine erwachsenen dumm und keine kinder sond ich finde idioten dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (13. Dezember 2007)

die größten Kiddis und die mich am meißten nerven sind die Leute die alle sämmtliche Foren mit Threads zum Thema "Kiddi = nood, scheiß kiddis, bis wann is man Kiddi..." zu müllen - SORRY ABER ICH KANNS NIMMER HÖREN !!!!

Spielt euer Game verhaltet euch anständig (so wie ihr auch gerne behandelt werden wollt), spielt das game und hört auf Foren zu zu spammen! - dann wird sich auch keiner mehr über Kiddi's ärgern *g*


----------



## Karzaak (13. Dezember 2007)

*schaut nach oben*


Ähm es kann jeder für sich entscheiden was er liest..
Wenn es dich so sehr stört, dann lies die Überschrift und "geh" einfach weiter.
Eine gewisse Faszination muss es ja schon auf dich ausüben, wenn du dich sogar selbst dazu herablässt hier zu spamen..

Anbei bemerkt sehe ich den Rest den du geschrieben hast genau so.


----------



## Engel74 (13. Dezember 2007)

mir ist es egal, wie alt die Leutz hinter ihrem Chara sind....solange sie sich nicht daneben benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einziges Prob an "Kiddys" ist, dass man oft hört: Sorry, ich muss off, meine Mama....oder ähnliches.

Die Kids können nix dafür, aber manchmal ist es der denkbar unpassendste Zeitpunkt zum Off-Gehen....

Aber mir sind nette Kids tausendmal lieber als irgend welche Item-geile Halbstarke.....oder Leute, die natürlich die einzigen sind, die ihre Klasse perfekt beherrschen und andere als B00ns bezeichnen 

Also, Kiddies, laßt euch nicht unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (13. Dezember 2007)

Soylent schrieb:


> Ich zähle mich selbst zu den älteren Semestern in WoW.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, das Alter der Spieler sagt überhaupt nichts über die Qualität der Spielweise aus. Ich denke das ist auch nicht das eigendliche Problem mit jüngeren Spielern.
> 
> ...



jup so siehts aus..
aber was solls ich hab mich aus dem wow leben verabschiedet, und bin zu einem mmorp gegangen wo die geistige reife höher als 5 sein muss als wie in wow....
EQ2 4tw (^^meine GK hat sich bedankt das se endlich mal was zu tun bekommt ^^)


----------



## Soylent (13. Dezember 2007)

Garrr schrieb:


> *NOOBHUNTER FTW*
> SO jetzt habe ich mich auf der schnöden seite angemeldet! Wen einer Meint von meiner Heiligkeit nicht behert zu sein soll er weiter lvl-1mobs farmen....
> 
> So spaß bei seite Ich spiele Meopgs seit es counterstrike gibt xD
> ...



Bin ich nahe dran, wenn ich jetzt sage, dem Gefühl nach würde ich dich auf um und bei 14 Jahre schätzen?


----------



## Galaladriel (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe keine "Probleme" mit Kindern zu spielen. In der Gilde wo ich bin sind ziehmlich viele jünger und wir kommen super miteinander klar


----------



## Melron (13. Dezember 2007)

noch ergänzend:

Also ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen Kids, solang sie sich vernünftig benehmen (we ich es auch von erwachsenen erwarte*g*) - habe aber eher weniger Berührungspunkte mit Kids, da ich normalerweise Abends spiele und im Raid / Gilde haben wir keine unter 18 - früher hatten wir mal nen 14 Jährigen im Raid (MC zeiten) aber da kahm oft der Das rein und er musste aufhören weil er dies oder jenes noch nicht erledigt hatte... sowas ist im Raid natürlich auf dauer nicht tragbar (by the way... es gibt auch Erwachsene die aus diversen Gründen häufig im Raid verscheinden.. ;-). Und abends können (dürfen) jüngere halt nich so lang.


----------



## Shånks1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Kinder = Noobs? Nein, das ist falsch. Kenne viele Leute die weit aus dem zwanzigern raus sind, und sich schlimmer als ein 13jähriger, was artikulation und verhalten angeht, benehmen.

Ich glaube die größten Vorurteile gegen die jüngeren Spieler sind:

- Unzuverlässigkeit zwecks Zeitmangel 

- mangelndes Spielverständis, oder mangelndes Verständnis für Spiel abläufe, auf Grund von Unwissenheit weil sich viele jüngere Spieler nicht soo exzessiv mit WoW außeinander setzten.

- kindisches Verhalten, flamen etx

- mangeldes Spielgeschick, viele Leute glauben das jüngere Spieler ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und nicht wissen was sie zu tun haben oder wie sie sich z.b. in Raids verhalten sollen.

- fehlende Reife in Form von sinnlosen Streitdiskussionen verursacht durch banale Themen

- und last but not least die Tatsache das Kinder alles verblumter sehen und nicht soo ernst wie es einige gerne hätten.


Ich selbst muss sagen in unserer Gilde gab es solche wie in den Vorurteilen beschrieben, aber auch solche mit denen man sehr gut Raiden, questen, pvp und weiteres, ohne ein einziges Problem, sorgenlos machen kann.

Mal an alle Leute die sich über die vermeindliche Inkompetenz von Kindern in WoW aufregen,
Jungs WoW ist ein Spiel und Spiele haben hauptsächlich den Sinn und Zweck gespielt zu werden.
Das prob was viele von uns Zockern habem ist, dass wir nicht das Spiel spielen sondern Leben, daher sollte man das nicht so eng sehen mit den Kindern oder gegebenenfalls auf WoW Entzug gehen^^ wenn man sich trotzdem drüber aufregt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tipp: Es ist ein Spiel und man sollte es nicht zu ernst nehmen. Man kann von niemandem verlangen ein Exzessiver Pro gamer zusein, denn das spiel soll jedem individuell spass machen. Allerdings sollte ein angemessener Umgangston herrschen von ALT als auch von JUNG^^


Greetz Shånks


----------



## Inexort (15. Dezember 2007)

Kann mich den meisten nur anschließen. Bin selber erst 14 und bin schon auf mehr "Erwachsene" Leute getroffen, die sich nicht benehmen können, als auf Jüngere. Ich denke man kann das nicht verallgemeinern.

Mfg Inexort


----------



## MaRmOtTe (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel ja nun auch schon eine ganze Weile wow und ich muss sagen, dass ich die Regelung, dass viele Gilden erst Spieler >18 aufnehmen in ordnung finde. Ich persöhnlich spiele wow, weil ich gerne raiden gehen un dich bin auch 5-6 Tage die Woche raiden und ich muss sagen, dass ich in meinen 2 Wow jahrer teilweise sehr fragwürdige ehrfahrungen mit 13-15 Jahrigen gemacht habe. Sicher es mach vernünftige geben, die sich benehmen können und ihren char gut spielen können, abe rich hab die ehrfahrung gemacht, das das mitnehmen von Jugendlichen (ich weigere mich diese altersgruppe noch als kinder zu bezeichnen) zwischen 13 und 15 sehr oft Probleme aufgekommen sind. So können diese (meistens waren es Heiler) zwar sehr gut heilen, wenn sie denn wollen, abe rich hab zu oft miterlebt, das Jugendliche in dem Alter lieber irgendwelche Sachen nebenbei machen beim raiden und das was sie machen sollen, z. B. Comics lesen, ganze Zeit auf den Fernseher schauen.... solche Sachen. Ich habe allerdings auch nen wow Kumpel der erst 14/15 ist, der sicherlich eine Ausnahme bildet. 

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung raiden ab 18, einfach weil es da drunter zu viele negativ Beispiele gibt, trotz einiger sehr engagierter Spieler.


Rechtschreibfehler dienen der allgemeinen Belustigung und sind durchaus gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde anstatt bei Gilden nach Leuten mit Mindestalter z.B. 18 zu suchen ( ist ja jedem selbst überlassen) sollte man lieber nach MMORPG Erfahrung fragen. Denn ich habs schon soo oft erlebt, dass sich Leute über 18 so was von daneben benommen haben. Ich bin selbst 15 und schäme mich für "Kiddies". Kiddies muss aber nicht immer = Unter 18 oder 16 bedeuten.

gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackangel320 (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin 24 und ich hab in WoW recht oft meinen Spaß und Bau gern mal misst.
Aber denn mach ich wenn immer nur allein und wenn schon in einer Gruppe dann net so das man Repkosten bekommt oder so. Nun aber mal zum eigentlich Theama ich hab auf mir egal gemacht denn im Grunde ist es schnuppe ob ein Spieler 12 oder 50 ist (ja ich traff auch schon einen ) denn es Zählt nur die Einstellung und das durch halte Vermögen eines Spielers.

Damit ist der Fall für mich erledigt.


----------



## Tianare (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich würd sagen, dass das mit dem Kiddies=Noob vllig übertrieben ist.
Ich kenne so einige Leute in meiner Gilde persönlich und die sind alle so alt wie ich - also etwa 13.
Bis jetzt hat keiner jmd von uns als Kiddie bezeichnet, was vielleicht auch daran liegen sollte, dass wir allesamt erfahrene Spieler sind.
So gesehen trifft Kiddie nur auf das Verhalten und nicht auf das Alter einer Person zu.
Obwohl ich selbst schon Negative Erfahrungen mit einem Bekanntem gemacht habe, was sich allerdings nach kurzer Zeit extrem gebessert hat.
So viel dazu.

LG
   Tia


----------



## iggeblackmoore (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder, aber über 14 sollten sie schon sein, weil jünger einfach schlecht ist^^


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2008)

Kinder = Noobs? 

/signed

*ironie on* Boh alle *Kiddys* sind noobs die sollte man verbrennen und danach essen!!!! *ironi off*

Jetzt mal im ernst ich bin selber 13 jahre und trotzdem bin ich kein nobb^^ ich spiel wow seit 2 jahren mit mein bruder (20 jahre) und hab eigentlich nie *kiddys* getroffen. nur in kara random grps und das erschreckensde ist das.... die MEINSTEN 18 jahre + (ts ftw) waren! das ich jetzt damit sagen will das ich stinksauer bin und alle kinder immer in die selbe schublade gesteckt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist ja so wie wenn wir keine Menschen sind .... es komt auf den geistlichen alter an nicht auf den körperlchen!! udn mich pisst es auch an das 730 *kiddys* haßen aber sich net trauen was zu schreiben 


mfg Melih  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rechtschreibfehler müssen behalten werden


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (9. Februar 2008)

Also habe 2teres getippt, der Satz klingt hart, aber für mich als leidenschaftlicher Raider leider zutreffend. Folgende Situation (Namen willkürlich):
Timo, 13 Jahre, möchte mit SSC und beherrscht seinen Char sowie höfliche Umgangsformen wirklich gut...Dann  is da n Raid-Leader, der Timo fragt, wie alt er denn sei...
Timo zu Hans-Dieter (Raid-Leader): Ich bin 13...
Darauf Hans-Dieter: Vergess et, kannst ja eh nich so lange aufbleiben, da wir erst um 19.00 Uhr anfangen und Ende offen is...

Will heissen, in normalen Ini´s oder HC´s sind einige wenige jüngere, die nich nur ihren Char verstehn, sondern auch den zwischenmenschlichen Umgang sehr wohl drauf haben, nur leider is der Anteil dieser Leutchen ca. 1 zu 8, sprich auf einen TOP-Kandidaten kommen 8 Voll-Deppen =)

Is nunmal leider so und meiner Meinung nach genau dieser Anteil an Deppen für die meisten viel zu hoch und die Leute gehn deshalb dat Risiko gar nich erst ein...Was wie gesagt nich heissen soll, dat alle unter 16 einen an der Pfanne haben, hab auch genug kennen gelernt, die waren 30+ und hatten mehr (hmm, wie sag ich dat jetz höflich) "unlichte Momente" als n 13 jähriger wahrscheinlich gehabt hätte...
Dat Alter is demnach nich entscheidend, et is nur für die jüngeren einfach so, dat sie nach, ich sag mal 22.00 Uhr nix mehr machen können, sprich sie einfach nich in das muster vieler raids passen, so bleiben se halt auf dem normalen content sitzen, aber wow hat nunmal manchmal den bitteren nachgeschmack, dat man n bisschen zeit für epische abenteuer investieren muss und wer die nich hat, muss halt craften, farmen oder pvp, was übrigens der grund is, glaub ich warum die bg´s mittlerweile so schlecht laufen, sind einfach zu viele "dumme" kiddies drin, die nich raiden dürfen und so schliesst sich halt der teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith: Ich selber bin 23, bevor da dumme Fragen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far...


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2008)

Saen wir mal so: Der Vorteil an den meisten "Kindern" ist, die wollen zu 90% einfach nur spielen und spass haben, da rückt der Epics Gedanke zumeist in den Hintergrund.

Leider sind die meisten 12-16 Jährigen Stark von den Eltern abhängig, weswegen ich oft in Instanzen erleben musste: Sorry muss weg, mutter ruft, gibt essen, muss hausaufgaben machen, etc.
Das ist natürlich eine recht große frustration, die man dann zum teil wieder auf die Kinder schiebt.

(wobei ich sagen muss, Kinder sind für mich der Bereich von 1-11 Jahren, danach sind es junge jugendliche, jugendliche, bzw post pubertäre wenn alter = <12-14 ^^)


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> /push
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist halt mein Problem. Gewisse Kinder sind einfach nervig. Dazu gehört diese Ungeduld.


----------



## floyo123 (9. Februar 2008)

Hmm hab das ganze mal so flüchtig überflogen.

Ich selber bin jetzt 15 und werde am ersten Mai 16.

Ich habe seitdem immer in erfolgreichen Gilden mitgespielt,
ich hab einfach gute Bewerbungen geschrieben ab und zu
auch mal 1-2 Jahre aufs Alter drauf gerechnet und es
wurde immer was.

Aber heute brauch ich das nicht mehr Stimme ist tief genug..

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,
körperliches Alter ist total Unsinn,
zumindest in WoW. Lasst euch nicht
sagen ihr könnt nichts erreichen weil
ihr unter 18 seid das stimmt nicht.

Ich hatte Pre BC T2 und jetzt Nach BC
mit meinem Hexer t4/5 und mit
meinem Hunter S1 voll und einige
Kara Items auf der Bank.

Was zählt ist der Geist
nicht der Körper.


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist halt mein Problem. Gewisse Kinder sind einfach nervig. Dazu gehört diese Ungeduld.



Der war fies ^^


----------



## Yo-Asakura (9. Februar 2008)

Naja ich als 15 jähriger kenn ich das Problem leider auch ingame und wohl noch besser von der Schule.
Es gibt einfach sehr viele Kinder/Jugendliche die unbedingt "cool" sein wollen und denken sie sind die größten und wollen Aufmerksamkeit.

Aber man kann das meiner Meinung nacht nicht verallgemeiner.


----------



## maggus (9. Februar 2008)

Also ich unterscheide zwischen "Kiddie" und "Nicht-Kiddie".

"Kiddies" sind alle Spieler die sich dämlich benehmen, Namen alá Pôwérstrìkêr verwenden, Ninja-Looting betreiben, auf ernst gemeinte Fragen dämliche Antworten wie "l2p" oder "lol du noob" geben.

"Nicht-Kiddies" sind alle Spieler, die vernünftige Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legen, und auch auf dem RP-Realm, auf dem ich spiele die RP-Richtlinien respektieren. Sie müssen nicht unbedingt RP betreiben, aber es reicht, wenn sie unserer respektieren.

Bemerkenswert an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass viele Kinder unter 18 Jahren vernünftiger sind, als ihre Artgenossen über 18 Jahren. Natürlich gibt es auch Kiddies unter den jüngeren Mitspielern, genauso wie die älteren manchmal vernünftiger sind, aber wer ein Kiddie ist und wer nicht, definiere ich alleine über das Verhalten im Spiel.

Generell bin ich jüngeren SPielern gegenüber eher aufgeschlossen, es sind teilweise echt nette und vernünftige Leute darunter.


----------



## feanory (9. Februar 2008)

grandcru schrieb:


> nur als kleinen einwurf in diese recht interessante unterhaltung hier:
> 
> ich bin 20 und spiele auf einem PvP Realm (horde) mit einer sehr erfolgreichen gilde PvE. ssc , fds, hyal and so on.
> 
> ...



ja, das sehe ich auch so. Wir haben auch eine Gilde ab 18 und das hat nunmal seine Gründe. Der Erfolg kommt nicht durch alberne rumhüpferei und damagevergleich.
So kann man einfach konzentrierter und ungestörter spielen. Es gibt Ausnahmen, dies bestreite ich nicht, aber die sind rar.

Würde es auch begrüssen wenn Blizzard Realms ab 18 einführt. Auf unserem Server nervt es total ab wenn nur noch geschrieben wird: Zieh mich mal hier und zieh mich mal da und dazu noch die Goldbettelei.


----------



## Cyberflips (9. Februar 2008)

nun Davidor, erstmal hab ich bis hier nur das Topic gelesen und antworte direkt darauf. Die Diskussion im Thread lese ich gleich dann.


Den Poll finde ich schon ein wenig komisch, weil ich keine der Antworten mit gutem Gewissen geben kann - also hab ich mal nicht gepollt.
Denn ich hab weder generell was gegen Kinder oder Jugendliche im Spiel, noch ist es mir egal

Man muss das denke ich differenzierter sehen. Das Du solche Sprüche wie "oh mann die dummen Kinder wieder" oder "scheiss Plagen" usw. manchmal zu hören bekommst liegt meiner Erfahrung nach daran, daß es die Spiele meistens ab 12 Jahre sind und viele Kinder und Jugendliche im Spiel sind, die sich leider auch so benehmen. Um da generell von sozialer Minderwertigkeit zu sprechen ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben.
Wir haben damals in meiner ehemaligen Gilde (auch wenn erstmal mit einem gewissen Voruteil) auch drei 15 Jährige gehabt, obwohl wir so junge Spieler eigentlich nicht aufnehmen wollten. 
Trotzdem hat es sich so ergeben und die Spieler waren uns gute Kameraden und feste Gildenmitglieder.

Woher diese Vorbehalte kommen fragst Du? nun, mit Sicherheit daher, daß gerade viele junge Spieler noch sehr unerfahren im sozialen Umgang sind - auch wenn sie das natürlich nicht sehen (können/wollen). Sie lernen den Umgang miteinander in der Schule und auf dem Bolzplatz und da gibt es untereinander eben Regeln und übliche Verhaltensweisen, die im "späteren" Leben in Gesellschaft und Beruf so einfach nicht funktionieren. 
Dazu kommt, das nicht jeder mental gleich entwickelt ist und die vielen verschiedenen sozialen Schichten des RL tun ihr übriges. 
In einem MMORPG kommen aber viele Menschen verschiedenen Alters, aus verschiedenen Gegenden und verschiedenen Sozialschichten zusammen um gemeinsam zu Spielen. Hier vermischen sich die Generationen, weil plötzlich im Grunde nicht mehr wichtig ist ob der Spieler 13, 25, 36, oder 45 oder vielleicht sogar 65 ist. 
Jedoch im Umgang miteinander und am Verhalten im Spiel müssen alle in gewisser Weise gemeinsame Regeln finden. Das hier die (sehr) jungen Spieler einfach manchmal ihr Ding machen, sich gegenüber den anderen oft sehr rücksichtslos verhalten und aus Schabernack (ihre Sicht) anderen das Spiel kaputt machen, führt dazu, daß eben die "reifere" Community mit dieser Altergruppe lieber nicht spielen möchte.
Du weißt ja selbst, daß Erfahrungen prägen und es immer leichter ist dann erstmal alle in einen Topf zu werfen. Tatsächlich ist es dann mühselig jedesmal zu prüfen: Ist der Spieler ein Rotzlöffel oder ein netter Spieler (vorsicht: extra provokant formuliert ;o) )
Genau so schwierig ist es natürlich zu dieser Alters-Schnittmenge der "Kiddies" zu gehören, obwohl man sich alle Mühe gibt sich den allgemeinen Spielverhaltensregeln anzupassen und eben nicht zu denen gehört, die rücksichtslos oder unsozial spielen. Hier steht man dann natürlich immer in der Pflicht das beweisen zu müssen.

So funktioniert Gesellschaft aber nun mal. Denn im RL ist es ja nicht anders, nur nicht immer so komprimiert wie im Spiel, weil es RL viel mehr Schauplätze gibt auf die man ausweichen kann. Im Spiel ist das eben linearer und es gibt nur wenige Schauplätze und so muss man sich jeden Tag aufs Neue damit konfrontiert sehen. Wenn man 13 ist kann das nerven, aber es ist auch verständlich. Während Du RL Dir genau die Leute aussuchen kannst mit denen Du Zeit verbringen möchtest und die Deiner "reife" (egal ob Alter, Sozialkompetenz oder einfach nur Interessen) entsprechen, kann ins Spiel jeder der ab 12 Jahre ist bis Scheintod - und hier siehst Du nicht ob derjenige zu Dir passt. Somit wird Alter allgemein oft als Kriterium genutzt einzuschätzen und alle die sich schlecht benehmen erstmal von den "erwachsenen" Spielern als "scheiss Kinder" verschrien.
Eigentlich sind in dieser Menge "Dummkiddies" aber auch viele "Erwachsene" drin - glaub das mal ;o)
Verhalten direkt an Alter zu docken ist mit Sicherheit falsch, da besonders in den Jahren zwichen 12 und 18 der geistige "Reifegrad" enorm unterschiedlich ist, doch die Gruppe (besonders wenn sie in einer Gruppe sind) der Kinder und Jugendlichen im Spiel ist doch recht groß, die eben die Anonymität im Spiel lieber ausnutzen möchten als gemeinsam miteinander das Spiel zu spielen - das führt daher zu den von dir beschiebenen Vorurteilen.

Das sind meine Gedanken und meine Meinung hierzu und vielleicht erklärt sich daraus ja, wieso ich den Poll als Solchen nicht beantworten kann.
Wenn ich von Dummkiddies spreche (und das mache ich auch des öfteren^^ ) dann meine ich nicht unbedingt das Alter, sondern viel mehr das Verhalten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (12. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne viele Kids denen ich ein weit erwachseneres Verhalten zutraue als mancher 20+ jähriger. Das gilt fürs Spiel wie auch fürs RL.
Ich hab schon mit nem 8jährigen zusammen EQ1 gespielt und das war spassig ohne Ende. Handkehrum hab ich 25jährige erlebt die sich wien 5jähriger verhielten. Fazit: Sozialkompetenz ist defiinitiv nicht vom Alter abhängig und einige haben nie begriffen dass auch in nem Spiel das Gegenüber eventuell ein Mensch sein könnte und nicht der Computer.

Kiddies bezeichnet ein Verhalten, nicht ein Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen minderjährige Spieler, habe schon viele nette junge Leute kennen gelernt die Ihren Charakter gut spielen können.
Klar gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber die findet man leider auch unter den "erwachsenen" Spielern.
Die Aufnahme ab 18 Jahren hat lediglich den Vorteil, das diese sich meist net mehr sagen lassen müssen wann Sie ins Bett sollen, oder sonst was.


----------



## Mephistosopheles (12. Februar 2008)

oh man.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
voll die fangfrage hier.

find als erwachsener sollte man da drüber stehen. un zocken kann mein kleiner bruder mit 17 eigentlich besser als ich. sind doch viel aufnahmefähiger. in der regel zumindest. naja, ich mit meiner knackigen 30 kann da mit manchen nich mithalten. ausserdem hab ich mich geistig auch nich grad weiterentwickelt!! soll heissen ab 20 nur körperlich bissl gealtert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also lasst unsere jugend gehn. das ne macke der alten auf den kleinen rumzuhacken....

viel spass euch alles.

euer

durcher lurch rene(golas silberrücken)



p.s.
ach ja. lassts weiter krachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (12. Februar 2008)

naja man kanns net verallgemeinern auf alle kinder=noobs weil es gibt solche und solche.. un ich wette es gibt genau so viele erwachsene die sich genau so verhalten.

und was ich viel schlimmer finde frauen so im alter von 20-30 die meinen sie können wow spielen aber eig ingame un im ts nur am flamen sind ^^


----------



## Calathiel (12. Februar 2008)

oft sind halt U16 jährige ein wenig wenig am quenglen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja uach nichts schlimmes, denn euch fehlt ein wenig die Lebenserfahrung *zwinker* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obowhl man das heute auch schon fast relativieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe kein problem mit dem wirklichen alter... ich habe nur probs mit manch geistigem alter..

ein 13 jähriger kann wien 20 jähriger sein und n 20 jähriger wie n ***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gryphus (12. Februar 2008)

Man sollte hier nicht veralgemeiner, "Kinder" haben eine andere Spielweise als Erwachsene, dass ist ganz klar.
Ich persönlich habe gut sowie schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit ihnen und gegen sie zuspielen.

In der Definition Kind heißt es ein Mensch, der sich in der Lebensphase der Kindheit befindet, sprich von der Geburt bis zur Pupertät.
Und ich würde sagen in der Pupertät liegt einiges was sich auch im Spielstyle niederschlägt.

Ich habe mir 15 Jährigen zusammen gespielt bei dennen alle gedacht haben sie wäre so alt wie der Durchschnitt  also damals bei uns in der Gilde 25. Aber auch halt das gegenteil bei denne man nicht wusste wie alt sie sind aber durch ihr verhalten her auf ein alter zwischen 13 - 16 getippt hat.

Nur ich für meine wenigkeit definiere nicht mehr nach Alter, es bringt absolut nicht ich habe 41 Jährige erlebt die wenn ihnen was nicht passt einen Aufstand wie im Kindergarten aufführen, und auch hier das gegenteil. Aber bei der Jungendlichen / Kindern muss man da etwas anderes dran gehen teilweise sind sie halt noch in der Pupertät und manchen ist einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.


Meine Handlungsweise mit Kindern in MMO's ist einfach, ich bewertet nur ihr Spielweise, lasse alles andere drum weg. Genauso wie auf der Arbeit manche Leute sind halt Arrogant oder sonst was aber sie Leisten gut Arbeit.
Nur ich das ich halt mit dennen maximal in Raids zusammen bin. So machen es die meisten in unsere Gilde die Leute merken dann schon selber das sie was Falsch machen und manchmal gab es schon änderungen.


So on Gryphus


----------



## nayenthos (12. Februar 2008)

Mal ehrlich! Sind wir nicht alle "kiddis"? sonst würden wir das ganze ja nicht spielen! Das spiel ist Konzipiert (schreibt man das so?)Für 12-14 (Ausnahmen gibt es immer(conan) Um Gottes willen versteht mich nicht falsch! Ich finde das super das Alle Altersgruppen MMOs spielen aber jetzt ein Kind weiß halt vieles nicht am anfang. Wenn mich wer anschreibt ob ch ihn durch Rf ziehe mein Gott die 10 mins...ausserdem macht es spaß mal richtig Draufzuhaun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladebalken (12. Februar 2008)

Ich Drücks mal so aus:
Bei uns in der Gilde halten wir es so, das es erst mal egal ist wie alt der oder die jenige ist. Es kommt auf das verhalten diverser Mitmenschen an, wir haben Kürtzlich jemanden aus der Gilde geschmissen der uns beklaut hat was defenitiv Kindisches verhalten ist! Dieser Person war kein "Kind" Dennoch haben wir Mitspieler unter 18 die ständig nerven mit "kann mich jemand HDW ziehen" oder "könnt ihr mir beim Farmen Helfen" usw usw das ist schon recht Nervig. Wir haben alle unsere Probleme und schaffen es doch auch allein. 
Naja Fazit ist eigentlich Das Spam immer nervt ob jetzt von 12 Jährigen oder 40 Jährigen.
Ich selbst bin kein Kind mehr und denke das der ein oder andere Jüngere Kollege mir ohne meines Wissens auch schon geholfen hat.


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2008)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Dieser Person war kein "Kind" Dennoch haben wir Mitspieler unter 18 die ständig nerven mit "kann mich jemand HDW ziehen" oder "könnt ihr mir beim Farmen Helfen" usw usw das ist schon recht Nervig.



prinzipiell sollte eine Gilde auch zusammen spielen. jedoch ist es auch entscheidend wie jemand fragt. jemand der eine normallevelige gruppe aufstellen will für HDW ist was anderes als jemand der gleich gezogen werden will.


----------



## Reylyon (12. Februar 2008)

die problematik die ich hier sehe ist, dass die jüngeren mitspieler sich häufig nicht unter kontrolle haben. jüngere wow spieler neigen gerne mal dazu ausfallend zu werden, oder unvorhersehbar zu agieren.
diese meinung festigt sich um so mehr, wenn ich allein mich hier in der community umschau. es ist auffallend das es die jüngeren spieler sind die sehr schnell beleidigend werden, sinnlose kommentare posten wo es auffallend ist, dass die gewisse 'geistige reife' halt nicht erreicht ist. 
jedoch gibt es auch ausnahmen. ich habe natürlich auch schon mit sehr jungen gamern zusammen gespielt, die sich sehr höflich verhielten. (gute erziehung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) allerdings ist dies die miderheit. daher suche ich mir eher mitstreiter in meiner altersklasse um solche problematiken zu vermeiden. 
die selben auffälligkeiten ergeben sich im raid. wenn junger spieler XY nicht sein item bekommt, wird geschimpft, geflucht, geflamed, geleaved. dies hatte ich bisher nicht bei älteren spielern. 
so traurig wie es ist, diejenigen die sich nicht benehmen können, machen es anderen schwer die gut spielen können. resultat ist eine stereotypisierung der jungen mitstreiter. (denkanstoß an alle jungen flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
so long

der rey


----------



## Yemaya (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde die Problematik nicht rein nach Altersgrenzen ausloten, denn in beiden Lagern <18 und 18+ gibt es Kuffnucken, die in einem MMO eigentlich nix verloren haben. Je nach Spiel sind die Altersgruppen halt nur anders von diesen Armleuchtern durchsetzt.

Festmachen kann man das eher an der Art wie die Leute spielen und vor allem wie ernst sie das Spiel nehmen. Es gibt da die, die ohne "Vorstudium" der Gamephysik daherkommen und anschließend sogar den Bodenschleim an Spielinformationen am besten per Shouts quer durch die Ingamewelt schreien um eine Antwort auf so Banalitäten zu bekommen wie: "Wie bewege ich meinen Charakter?".
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es halt auch diejenigen, die sich die benötigten Informationen vorher aus dem Handbuch/Netz/Wiki besorgen um vorbereitet das Spiel zu starten.

Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist die Intension des Spiels. Bei diesem verwischen die Altersgrenzen gänzlich. Sowohl unter als auch über 18 jährige haben als allererstes Spielziel nicht selten besser zu sein als alle anderen. Dieses Ziel wird forciert und versucht mit allen gängigen Mitteln (und nicht selten auch per RMT) zu erreichen. Diese Egomanen können anderen durchaus den Spaß am Spiel gründlich verderben, zumal sie selten akzeptieren, dass es auch Spieler gibt, die wegen des Miteinander spielen, der Kameradschaft und den Events und nicht vorrangig um später mal in einer ganz besonderen Rüstung zu stecken.

Letztendlich kommt der Punkt, der so denke ich die "Kinder" in Misskredit gebracht hat und immer wieder bringt und zwar die Wortwahl und Benutzung von Fäkalsprache, Kraftausdrücken und so präpubertären Geschreibsel, dass unter 1337 zusammengefasst wird. Der Anteil dieser Experten ist in der Tat unter den Minderjährigen Spielern wesentlich höher als unter den älteren.

Als Fazit kann man fest halten, dass auch der älteste im Geiste noch Vorschulalter haben kann.


----------



## Psyco (12. Februar 2008)

Möp... Ich glaub du meinst "Kinder = Boons"?!

Noob ist lediglich eine Abwandlung des Wortes "newbie" und bedeutet Anfänger....

Aber back to Topic^^

Ich finde es kommt auf die Person selbst an.... Sicherlich ist ein Großteil der "kiddies", grade in Deutschland, Sozialkompetenz arm.... Naja, wen wunderts wenn Sido und Co. "hochliterarisches und pädagogisch wertvolles Liedgut" an die Jugend bringen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst beobachte dieses Phänomen immer wieder... leider... dazu brauch ich aber nich in WOW gehn, da reicht ein Blick vor die Tür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzalldem ist es erbärmlich, was aus der heutigen Jugend geworden ist.... Moral, Ethik und andere soziale Kompetenzen sind Fremdworte, Loyalität ist nur von Bedeutung wenn sie an sich selbst gerichtet ist.

Es gibt zwar Ausnahmen, aber die sind selten^^

Greetz,

Psy


----------



## Xardas00 (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich sage dazu nur: Das Verhalten macht das Alter; nicht die Zahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Möp... Ich glaub du meinst "Kinder = Boons"?!
> 
> Noob ist lediglich eine Abwandlung des Wortes "newbie" und bedeutet Anfänger....



Und an den über mir: Und Boons bzw. das Wort b00n ist lediglich eine Abwandlung des Wortes "n00b", denn wenn man genau hinsieht, sind die Buchstaben einfach nur andersherum ... wenn man so will ein sprachliches Stilmittel. Es gibt keinen Unterschied in der Bedeutung der Wörter "n00b" und "b00n". Obwohl man über den Sinn und die Bedeutung der Wörter auch wieder streiten kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Februar 2008)

Was mich nerft ist nur das ewige gebrabbel. Und rumgenerfe. Wir haben letzens ein Pala aufgenommen der kann zwar spielen aber nerft mich so unheimlich, Wie läuft vashj Kampf ab wie ist BT so... boah das ist so ätzend mein problem ist halt nur das die meisten nerfig sind


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Ronas (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin selsbst erst 14 also selbst  noch fast ein kind aber ich fühle mich durch aussagen wie : "Die gilde...sucht member ab dem 18. lebensjahr" echt diskriminierend...johnnyr hat im interwiev mit buffed selbst gesagt dass nihilum auch einen 15 jährigen in der gilde haben...


----------



## Reylyon (12. Februar 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Also ich bin selsbst erst 14 also selbst  noch fast ein kind aber ich fühle mich durch aussagen wie : "Die gilde...sucht member ab dem 18. lebensjahr" echt diskriminierend...johnnyr hat im interwiev mit buffed selbst gesagt dass nihilum auch einen 15 jährigen in der gilde haben...



liegt halt daran, dass diejenigen die sich nicht benehmen können die anderen in mißkredit bringen...


----------



## Xeharnot (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse diesen vorwurf Kiddies ham keine ahnung von wow... ich bin ein Kiddi (13) aber das heist nich das ich nicht raiden kann ich gehe selber Kara und Zul ´Aman ich versteh nich warum manche da meinen man is unter 16 Noob...


----------



## Reylyon (12. Februar 2008)

Xeharnot schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen vorwurf Kiddies ham keine ahnung von wow... ich bin ein Kiddi (13) aber das heist nich das ich nicht raiden kann ich gehe selber Kara und Zul ´Aman ich versteh nich warum manche da meinen man is unter 16 Noob...



hat ja auch keiner gesagt das du es nicht kannst oder dich nicht benehmen kannst... wie gesagt... die die sich nicht korrekt verhalten, setzen den ton für alle anderen... 
LG Rey


----------



## Dragen93 (12. Februar 2008)

Kinder ( Bin ja selbst noch eins mit 14) sind ganz sicher nicht die schlechteren Mmorpg'ler nur weil sie sich ja angeblich so schlecht benehmen. Die Leute die meinen das Nur weil man Minderjährig ist einfach keinen Plan von WoW und/oder Anderen MMORPGs oder von Spielen allgemein hat, ist der eigentliche Noob. So ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld ist einfach scheiße.

MfG


----------



## Søren (12. Februar 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich bin fast 15 hab scho mit leuten zusammen gespielt die einen auf ign gesetzt haben nur weil man mal aus der Gruppe ist weil man was anderes vorhatte "lernen" damit die schule net ganz den bach runter geht . Ich hab schon mit Leuten, 18 etc., gespielt die haben mich aus gilde gekickt weil ich gefragt hab ob mir jmd bei q helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist erlich gesagt total fastzinierend wieviele Leute sich hierzu geäußert haben, und auch abgestimmt haben. Sehr warscheinlich werden die hier geschriebenen sachen nur zu höchstens 30% gelesen. (Deshalb schreib lass ich einfach mal rechtschreibfehler stehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also meine meinung zu diesem Thema ist, jemand ist nur so gut, wie er sich verhält. Erlich gesagt gibt es wirklich fast nur Kinder auf den servern die sich auch genau so verhalten. Wie neulich im Handelschannel "JUUUUHUUUU!!!! Gummibärchen ist online!!! XDDD" sowas kann ich schonmal garnicht abhaben. Und ich würde mein Acc. verwetten das dieser Junge der das geschrieben hat nicht über 14 Jahre alt ist. Ich denke wenn ein Mensch in sich geht, versucht Disziplin zu zeigen, kann er alles erreichen wonach er strebt. Sogar 12 Jährige! Ich selbst bin auch erst 15. Bin aber schon mit 13 auf einen Rp server gewechselt weil es dort einfach annähernd Kiddy frei ist. 
Definition Kiddy : Eine Person die sich wie ein kleinkind aufführt und spaß daran hat aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen (mit spamm+caps etc.) oder es lustig findet anderen mitspielern zu Schaden.
Das ist für mich ein Kiddy. Auch wenn er/sie 60 ist.

Danke fürs lesen (falls es überhaupt jemand gelesen hat)


----------



## Cerwyn (12. Februar 2008)

Ich als 15 Jähriger würde mich ehrlich gesagt sogar Pro-Gamer nennen ich bin auf keinen fall schlechter nur weil jemand älter ist naja kommt alles auf den Skill an ausserdem Verhalten wird bei mir Großgeschrieben im Ts sagen alle ich sollt mal mit meinem 21 jährigen Bruder tauschen (weil er nur mist macht sich in WoW Toterkack nennt usw.)naja ich hab kein problem mit jüngeren oder älteren Spielern was mich nur stört ist wenn so ein 11 Jähriger mich nervt und sagt ich wäre ein A*schloch weil ich ihm im PvP besiegt habe -.- 

Grüße an alle Spieler ob Jung oder Alt

In diesem Text sind viele Rechtschreibfehler versteckt findest du alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## icespirit (12. Februar 2008)

sind wir dochmal ehrlich es gibt 2 gruppen der kinder in mmo´s

die erste ist die allgemein verurteilte nämlich diejenigen die beleidigen und sich für die größten halten,
diese gruppe fällt halt sehr stark auf und meistens können sie auch nicht wirklich sogut spielen wie man es sich wünschen würde.
die zweite besteht aus dennen die eher zurückhaltend sind und man ohne nachfragen oder ts gar nicht weiß wie alt sie wirklich sind, diejenigen können mit jeden anderem spieler mithalten

das gibt so ungefähr das wieder was ich mitbekommen habe nämlich das es durchaus viele junge leute gibt die wirklich gut spielen können aber diese halt nicht auffallen, jedoch gibt es auch sehr viele 18-30+ jahre alten die einfach schlecht spielen von daher ist diese diskussion eigentlich eh mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





leicht OT. mal nen beispiel: wenn die freundin vom raidleader mitgezogen wird diese aber null spielen kann ist wesentlich schlimmer als nen "kiddi" dabei zu haben, zum glück schaffen diese gilden es meist auch nicht viel weiter als kara!



rechtschreibung wurde nicht beachtet bin aber trotzdem über 18 jahre alt^^


----------



## Schmoer (12. Februar 2008)

btw.  "Nur wer erwachsen wird und ein Kind bleibt, ist ein Mensch." Erich Kästner


----------



## Elferus (12. Februar 2008)

Jetzt sag ich mal was: Ich kann verstehen warum so viele Gilden auf meinem Server erst ab 18 Jahren aufnehmen. Der Grund?: Es gibt so viele Kinder die Hjyal oder BT (!) gezogen werden wollen! Aber haben gerade mal anfang-karazhan-equip. Sollten die mal selber in eine gute Gilde gehen und da erstmal bissl. kara gezogen werden...So ist es.


----------



## Elferus (12. Februar 2008)

Dragen93 schrieb:


> Kinder ( Bin ja selbst noch eins mit 14) sind ganz sicher nicht die schlechteren Mmorpg'ler nur weil sie sich ja angeblich so schlecht benehmen. Die Leute die meinen das Nur weil man Minderjährig ist einfach keinen Plan von WoW und/oder Anderen MMORPGs oder von Spielen allgemein hat, ist der eigentliche Noob. So ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld ist einfach scheiße.
> 
> MfG


 
...der eigentliche Noob? lol, da war ich mit nem  mage in hdz1 und können kein bissl. dmg machen weil die nichts casten und auch daraus folgend nicht sheepen... und siehe da: der mage war 13 Jahre alt und hatte keine ahnung was sheepen war. Und dann noch sagen er wäre Naxx und aq40 ja klar^^


----------



## Tja (12. Februar 2008)

Kinder haben in MMORPG's nichts zu suchen - meine Meinung.

Ich war auch 18 als ich mein erstes MMO zockte...


----------



## Zla$h (12. Februar 2008)

ich denke nicht das kinder die schlechteren spieler sind...allerdings muss man noch begrenzen bis wann man ein kind ist.

Und für mich ist Kind nicht gleich Kiddy...ein Kiddy ist für mich jemand der sich kindisch oder eher bescheuert verhält und ausdrückt...das hat für mich nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem alter zu tun, wobei ich denke dass so ein verhalten bei jüngeren spielern öfter vorkommt als bei den alten.


----------



## Dracornis (12. Februar 2008)

hm....
wir haben aufnahme ab 16

ABER Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und wir testen jüngere gerne mal.


Von daher, beide Erfahrungen sind da.


----------



## Big Tank (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Also ich kann gut mit Kindern spielen. Bin selber 14 Jahre alt.

Ich meine es gibt  viele Kinder den man es einfach anmerkt durch respektloses verhalten oder siw wollen wollen und wollen nur. Mehr als ein danke kommt nicht. Spammen viel und übertreiben alles ein bisschen.

Gibt auch viele Kinder die versuchen recht erwachsen zu wirken.Immer nett zu sein.
Einfach Respektvoll und wie man eben in WoW miteinander redet.


Als mich jemand gefragt hat wie alt ich bin( was 1 mal vorkam) sagte ich: 17.

Ich weiss eigendlich nicht wieso , aber möchte das die leute im ingame nicht wissen das ich ein Kind bin.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (12. Februar 2008)

Vom Charakter her, ob jemand nun blöd ist udn sich Külschránkkílá auf nem RP Server nennt, hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. 

Kinder werden halt oft als Noobs bezeichnet, weil sie oft nicht die möglichkeit haben viel zu spielen und daher schlechteres Equipt haben, oder sich mit den Attacken richtig auskennen. 
Das hat nichts mit Noobsein oder nichts zu tun, das is eine Frage wieviel man Spielt. 

Wenn jemand den CHannel vollspammt und einfach nur scheiße schreibt, auf die Eisfalle, den geshakelten und den gesheepten schießt liegt das net am alter, der hat einfach ne Macke.


----------



## naaja (12. Februar 2008)

Also..
Ich selbst bin bei meiner Gilde dafür das möglichst keine Leute unter 18 dazu kommen, denn diese sind mir persönlich wie ich sie erlebt habe oft zu Impulsiv und Ungeduldig.
Bei einem Raid zum Beispiel sind es meist diese Personen die als erstes Rumschrein wenn mal 2 Whipes an nehm neuem Boss passiert sind.
Das gleiche beim Loot, es fällt ihnen einfach schwerer zu passen und anderen den Vortritt zu lassen.

So und jetzt mal was zum nachdenken xD
Man beachte mal welchee Altersgrp hier was schreibt.
Die 14 Jährigen schreiben "Es gibt auch welche die sich wie 6 aufführen.
Die 18 Jährigen schreiben "Leute die sich wie 14 aufführen."
Und ein 40 Jähriger würde wohl sagen: "Leute die sich wie 18 aufführen"

Das verhalten von Personen ändert sich einfach da kann man nichts Leugnen.
Für euch 14 Jährige kann euer Verhalten natürlich klar akzepttabel sein, ihr würdet es auch garnicht merken wenn es für jemanden der altär ist Störend wäre.
Das gilt wohl auch für alle anderen.
Nur ab 18 Jahren wird von einer Person angenommen das sie Vernünftig genug Handelt das ein akzeptables Verhalten für alle rauskommt.

Naja bin nich der beste erklärer, aber wers versteht versteht's.


----------



## Shisharocks (12. Februar 2008)

Bin jetzt nicht der Meinung, dass "kiddies" umbedingt noobs sind aber es is halt tatsache, das von 13.00-18.00 selten ein BG Auf Ally Seite gewonnen wird. Das liegt denk ich mal einfach daran da an diesem Zeitpunkt die jüngeren Spieler ihr Freizeit habenist und das die meisten jüngeren Spieler allys sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich als 15 Jähriger soo bemerke oft das sich so manche 11-14jährige richtig scheiße benehmen "net alle" wirklich nicht alle sind kack noobs aba wirklich oft ich zocker wow und als wir gruul waren hat bei uns im raid einer aus spaß gesagt " hey Anxt du kack noob" und da hat er angefangen rumzuheulen "ich spiel net weiter wenn er sich nicht bei mir entschuldigt" dann hat er den raid geleavt und im G chat gespammt .. sowas is einfach total kindisch und der typ war auchn kack nap


----------



## Ftw (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich kenne 6 "Kiddys" ausm rl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3Brüder und 3Freunde der Brüder.
Sind alle zwischen 12-13 Jahren...

2 davon sind wirklich gute und sich benehmende Spieler. ( WOHO einer von denen ist mein Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2 sind durchschnittliche Spieler aber wissen sich zu benehmen. ( Meine anderen beiden Brüder ) 

1 ist ein wenig unter dem Durschnitt... Außerdem kauft er nen 68er Hunter für 3k g und fragt öfters mal ob wer seinen Acc für 7,5k g verkauft.
Zudem textet er einen immer zu und fragt immer und immer wieder ob der oder der Zitat: is der nice equip?

wtf... aber die KRÖNUNG is...

das wohl beste Beispiel dafür das es "Kiddys" gibt.

Er zockt nen Vergelter und macht trotz endlosen pimps von Blizz immer noch keinen Dmg...
Er hat sich full S1 gefarmt... jaja was ist daran schlimm? naja DD und Heal S1.. aber das war ja nich so die Härte.
Er macht bei 60% Hand auflegen spielt auf einer 1346er Wertung und fragt alles und jeden nach den Acc Daten damit er mit deren Chars Ehre farmen kann, dann spammt er den Chat voll weil er die Reppkosten zu hoch findet. ( Ein Schwein das 2lvl unter einem ist kann doch nich so viel Rüssi beanspruchen )

Ich finde es gibt erwachsene Kinder und kindische Erwachsene... ich muss mich gelegentlich von 20+ jährigen als Hurensohn beleidigen lassen weil mein Stunlock so lange dauert.

Dann kommt sowas wie ( die Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt ) : ey du hurrensohn. ohne dein komisches feshallten hätte ich dich gefickt du opfa... verpis dich ohne das kanst du ganichs du nuub.

Hoffentlich werde ich für die Kraftausdrücke nicht gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es muss auchmal gesagt werden wie sich manch ein "Erwachsener" ( falls man die so nennen kann ) verhält. 
Also pls hackt nicht auf all den Kurzen rum.


----------



## ei8th (13. Februar 2008)

Am schlimmsten find ich bei "Kiddies" eigentlich die vehemente Unfähigkeit Satzzeichen zu benutzen und Texte zu strukturieren. Aber auch da gibts erwachsene "Kiddies" die das nich können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasus (15. Februar 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich bei "Kiddies" eigentlich die vehemente Unfähigkeit Satzzeichen zu benutzen und Texte zu strukturieren. Aber auch da gibts erwachsene "Kiddies" die das nich können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was mich am meisten stört, ist das Verallgemeinern derartiger Aussagen. Irgendjemand auf der ersten Seite hat es bereits erwähnt, man bräuchte eher einen Thread "Wie genau wird Kiddie definiert?". Denn meiner Meinung nach kann man "Kiddies" nicht rein an ihrem körperlichen Alter festlegen. Es kommt eher auf das Verhalten an, wenn euch ein 14-jähriger begegnen würde, der "Könnte ich eventuell heute Abend an eurem Karazhan Raid teilnehmen? Ich brauche noch X von Boss X, bleibe aber den ganzen Raid über da." und einer der "LFG KARA?????????ßßßß PLZ INVITE!!!11" welchen würdet ihr einladen? 
Ich nehme an, die Antwort liegt auf der Hand.

Stellt euch jetzt einmal vor, der zweite Beispielsatz würde von einer Person stammen, die schon mehr als 18 Jahre auf diesem Planeten verbracht hat...das kann durchaus der Fall sein.

In diesem Alter dürfte es auch ungemein niederschmetternd sein, wenn man sich bei einer Gilde bewirbt, alles sehr gut läuft. Man findet die Leute nett, umgedreht auch. Es gibt keine Probleme, bis von einem Gildenmitglied die Frage "Wie alt bist du denn?" kommt. Wenn diese Frage kommt, wird der Gefragt wahrscheinlich die Augen schließen und leise "Oh nein, schonwieder..." sagen, um dann 3 Minuten später mit einer abgelehnten Gildeneinladung in <Hauptstadt hier einsetzen> zu stehen, mit der Begründung "Ja unsere erfahrung Hat gezeigt Dass Kinder In Raids immer kiddies Sind" (Die Rechtschreibung in diesem Satz dient der Belustigung und dem Unterstreichen der Situation, Leute die solche Aussagen treffen benehmen sich oft selbst nicht anders...)

Ich wollte das einfach mal gesagt haben. Möchte dazu erwähnen, dass ich 13 Jahre alt bin, diesen Text komplett selbst geschrieben habe und dabei nüchtern war... (um ein paar eventuell auftretenden Flames vorzubeugen, aber wer flamen will, der findet sowieso etwas.). Die Sache mit der Gildenbewerbung ist mir bereits passiert, ebenfalls der Random Kara Run. Nur interessanterweise kam die Person mit, die den zweiten Satz verfasst hatte und ich blieb wegen Vorurteilen wieder gelangweilt in Ironforge stehen und durfte mit meinem unvollständigen Set posen...yippieh.

So long, 
Arasus (der, der gerne seinen Namen hier ändern würde.)


----------



## lollercoaster (15. Februar 2008)

Hach ja, da hab ich ne richtig giele Geschichte von vor 5 Minuten (Bin 14) AHHHH Gott schon beim Gedanken lach ich mich hlabt tot^^
Also ich und zwei Kumples waren im TS, auf ein mal sehen wir, dass zwei andere Typen die auch im Selben TS Servver sind einen Channel nach dem anderen öffnen, so dass da dann stand "*TS Name* Mutter hat nur ein Bein und fährt Kickroller." Mein Kumpel hat sich natürlich erst mal voll aufgeregt und isch zu denen in den Channel. 
Er: "Was soll des, wollt ihr das ich dem, dem das Ts hier gehört bescheid sage und der euch bannt?"
Die (Man muss dazu sagen das mein Kumpel ne lose Spange anhatte, villeicht kennt das ja einer, wenn man solche trägt liespelt man etwas) : "Verpiss dich du Hurensohn, jezt haben wir aber Angst ey du Spast fi** deine Mutter *blablabla jedes zweite Wort deine Mutter und Beleidgungnen über die Zahnspange*"

Wir haben erst mal herzlich darüber gelacht, dass es wirklich so dumme Menschen gibt. 

Doch die haben einfahc weiter gemacht mit ihren Beleidigungen.

Irgentwann is der dritte in unserem Bunde ausgerastet und hat die erst mal total niedergeschrien (eine manchmal sehr aufbrausende persönlichkeit^^)

Bei der ganzen Sache bin ich eher neutral geblieben und hab eher weniger gesagt (Abgesehn davon das ich fast permanent über so viel gesitigen Dünnpfiff gelacht habe)

Danach habe ich die beiden mal gefragt wie als sie wären. Nach ein paar mal "Deine Mutter....", hatte ich dann acuh die Antwort, dass sie beide 16 wären. (Mich und meine Kumpels haben sie auf ca. 9. Geburtstag geschätzt, naja was sollte man von diesen Schwachmaten auch erwarten.....)


Naja, da sieht man wohl jede Form von Kiddies, die geistlichen und die körperlichen, wobei mir körperliche Kiddies sehr viel lieber sind. Aber diese Konversation von grade eben werde ich wohl nicht mehr so schnell vergessen^^


----------



## Abraxan (15. Februar 2008)

Ich muss gleich mal etwas loswerden. Anscheinend sind viele Leute der Meinung das man sobald man 18 Jahre wird geistige Reife mit Löfflen frisst. Jemand der 18 bis 22 ist hat aus meiner Sicht keine wirkliche Lebenserfahrung, deswegen verhalten sich auch viele um die 17, 18 auch nicht viel reifer als Leute mit 15, 16.

Zu dem Thema "Kinder=Newbies" muss ich einigen Schreibern vor mir recht geben. Jemand der 14 Jahre alt ist und World of Warcraft spielt ist nicht zwangsweiße ein Newbie(außer er hat das Spiel gerade erst angefangen).
Eigentlich ist es ja recht sinnlos jemanden der wirklich ein Newbie ist als Noob zu beschimpfen, denn eigentlich war Noob meines Wissens früher kein Schmipfwort sondern eben nur die Bezeichnung für jemand Neuen. Heute ist Noob eine gewöhnliche Beleidigung, aber eigentlich sollte die nur die treffen die sich für Profis halten.
Denn jemanden der sich selbst als Anfänger akzeptiert sollte das nichts ausmachen(eigentlich sollte es niemandem etwas ausmachen weil es so gesehen egal ist was andere über einen denken).

Ich kann mit Jüngeren spielen, ich kann auch piepsige Stimmen im TS ab. Was ich nicht ab kann sind Leute mit unerschütterlichen Vorurteilen die sich von diesen leiten lassen und vorschnell schlecht über jemanden denken.


----------



## Arasus (16. Februar 2008)

Abraxan schrieb:


> Ich muss gleich mal etwas loswerden. Anscheinend sind viele Leute der Meinung das man sobald man 18 Jahre wird geistige Reife mit Löfflen frisst. Jemand der 18 bis 22 ist hat aus meiner Sicht keine wirkliche Lebenserfahrung, deswegen verhalten sich auch viele um die 17, 18 auch nicht viel reifer als Leute mit 15, 16.
> 
> Zu dem Thema "Kinder=Newbies" muss ich einigen Schreibern vor mir recht geben. Jemand der 14 Jahre alt ist und World of Warcraft spielt ist nicht zwangsweiße ein Newbie(außer er hat das Spiel gerade erst angefangen).
> Eigentlich ist es ja recht sinnlos jemanden der wirklich ein Newbie ist als Noob zu beschimpfen, denn eigentlich war Noob meines Wissens früher kein Schmipfwort sondern eben nur die Bezeichnung für jemand Neuen. Heute ist Noob eine gewöhnliche Beleidigung, aber eigentlich sollte die nur die treffen die sich für Profis halten.
> ...



Erstmal Willkommen hier im Forum!
Anhand der Art, wie du deinen Beitrag schreibst, tippe ich darauf, dass du etwas älter bist. Daher ein Dankeschön, dass auch Ältere mal die Jüngere Generation verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Piepsige Stimmen im TS? Das nehme ich persönlich *grinst*


----------



## Sabaoth (25. Februar 2008)

Also , ich persönlich denke , dass ein großteil der "kiddies" (10-14) wirklich schlechter spielt.....die meisten beschäftigen sich einfahc nicht ernsthaft mit dem thema.... 

ich (17) habe zwar auch mit 12 MMOs angefangen, hab aber immer verscuht bissl "normal" zu bleiben.... es kann echt nerven wenn manche kiddies *hust*wow*hust* den chat zuspammen und meinen sie wären die UberRoXXorz ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



nur meine persönliche meinung...flamed mich ruhig >.<


----------



## Seanpaul (25. Februar 2008)

also ich bin auch erst 16 Jahre alt, ich zocke in einer Gilde wo das durchschnitsalter über 25 liegt. Ich selber verhalte mich glaube ich im gegensatz zu anderen "kiddys" etwas anders und nicht so stören und nervend wie die anderen. Vor ein paar Monaten wurde bei uns ein typ gekickt der 18 ist weil er sich kindisch verhalten hat. Ich denke mir das dieses Kindisch sein nicht vom alter abhängt sondern von dem wie man sich verhält, ausdrück, *denkt* und auf dinge reagiert.


----------



## Seanpaul (25. Februar 2008)

Ich nehme mal nicht bei dieser umfrage teil weil ich mich selber so zu sagen als "kiddy" sehe. Allerdings finde ich nicht das ich mich kindisch benehme... das sind 2 Welten.


----------



## FaultierXXL (26. Mai 2008)

also ich bin zwar auch noch ein kind (17) aber das kinder schlecht spielen muss ein vorurteil sein einer meiner klassenkameraden raidet den black temple und is auch in der schule nich schlecht


----------



## Crytec (26. Mai 2008)

Klar meisten ´´kiddys´´ sind einfach unreif die über alles rum weinen 70% sind sind naps  die andere gut
git genügend 20 jährige die scheie sind 
(Bin 15 jahre)


----------



## Magician.^ (26. Mai 2008)

Nicht alle "Kinder" sind noobs!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2008)

das sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig auswahlmöglichkeiten,

und kinder sind nicht gleich noobs es gibt bestimmt "alte" leute (also ich meine damit alles ab 18) die unter umständen sogar kindischer sind als deine kinder (also die die du gemeint hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## _Kritter_ (26. Mai 2008)

hi,

also ich sag mal so solange "Kinder" sich nich so auffällig verhalten damit meine ich dich ganze zeit irgendeinen scheis in den gruppen chat schreiben und nicht die ganze zeit rumalbern und sich aufs spiel konzentrieren ist es mir egal wie alt sie sind das alter hat wenig mit den fähigkeiten eines kindes zu tun oder???


----------



## the Huntress (26. Mai 2008)

Das würde ich nicht behaupten. Ich bin auch 15 Jahre alt und spiele WoW schon seit Release und das mit einem vernünftigen Umgangston bzw. Verhalten. Es kommt immer auf die Person an und nicht ob der/die schon in der Pubertät war oder nicht. Ich kritisiere zwar nicht gern andere, aber ich habe schon viele ,,Erwachsene" im Spiel getroffen die sich um einiges kindischer Verhalten als ich.

Ob jemand unter 18 jetzt seinen Charackter schlechter spielt als ein älterer kann man auch nicht sagen. Ich kenne einige 12/13 Jährige die ihre Klasse (in WoW) ziemlich gut beherrschen und einen guten Umgangston haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist halt ein sehr übles Vorurteil...


----------



## MadRedCap (26. Mai 2008)

Eins mal Vorweg... ich HASSE kiddies...

Jetzt zur Erklärung: Da man bei Spielen wie WoW Leute nur anhand ihres geistigen Alters und Reife bestimmen kann, ist es mir mehr oder weniger vollkommen egal, welches körperliches Alter ein Spieler hat. Sei es 5, 15, 25 oder 35+... wenn sie sich den Regeln komform aufführen, brauchen sie auch keine Angst haben... dass Problem, über dass ich gestolpert bin, ist, dass eben ziemlich viele Junge Spieler eben jenes in diesem Thread so verschriene Verhalten an den Tag gelegt haben.

Mal so als Beispiel:

Random-Gruppe in SK: Bibliothek... Lief von anfang an nicht sonderlich rosig, hohes Lvl gleichte spielerische Schwächen aus... mittendrin haut einer der Spieler ohne ein weiteres Wort ab...nach fünf Minuten Ersatzt, ein Mage, mit einem Rechtschreibfehler im ansonsten (Deutsch) gemeinten Namen, kommt in die Gruppe... Run geht weiter...
Heiler macht einige Anfänger-Fehler (Verzeihbar, wenn man es vor dem Run bereits gesagt hat, dass man eigentlich nicht als Heiler spielt), Mage fängt das beleidigen an...
Schliesslich stehen wir vor Doan... Kurze Mana-Reg-Pause, Mage buffed alle mit Magie-Verstärken... ich hab gedacht, gut, der macht halt auch seine Fehler, entferne umgehend den Buff und wollte schon etwas entsprechendes sagen... Da ging der Mage doch glatt in den Nahkampf über und griff Doan an...
Wir also alle drauf und Doan gelegt...

/p from ******(das Kiddi3): Also, cya, shice-grp!!
/p from Me: He, nu sei du mal ganz ruhig, ja? Der Beste warst du auch nicht gerade...
/p from ******: Wie meinst du das?
/p from Me: Wer buffed bitte bei Doan Magie-Verstärken auf die ganze Gruppe?
/p from ******: MANN, du H*rensohn! Checkst du das nicht?! Ich wollte das ihr alle verreckt!
/p from Me: Aha, assklar...
/p from ******: Ihr noobs seit doch noch nie Kara gegangen, man seit ihr SCHLECHT!! Hört mit WoW auf!!
/p from Me: Jaja, Kiddie, lern erst mal deutsch...
/p from ******: He, Alter, nerv mich nicht! Ich bin mit 15 alt genug [Randbemerkung: Es sei jetzt jedem selbst überlassen, sich zu denken, wie alt der Kerl war, er sagte deutlich lesbar zwischen den ganzen hier ausgeblendeten Rechtschreibfehlern '15'] um euch alle zu pwnen!
/p from Me: Ouwh, soll ich jetzt Angst bekommen?
/p from ******: Willste Duell mit Main? Nee, so ein kack-boon wie du hat noch nicht mal nen Main!

Naja, das ganze zog sich dann doch ne ganze Weile, weil ich dachte, sagste nichts mehr, gibt er auch irgendwann ruhe... Aber als ich ohne ein weiteres Wort die Gruppe verlassen hatte, whisperte der Kerl mich auch noch zu... Tja, nach langer WoW-Spielzeit echt der erste Mensch, der auf meiner Igno-Liste gelandet ist, gegen die ich eigentlich total bin...

So, und bevor es jetzt heisst: Ouuuuhh, toll, macht die unter 18jährigen nur wegen solchen Deppen runter, ein Kleines Gegenbeispiel mit einem 21jährigen aus der Gilde...

/g from *****: Ey, einer Lust auf ne Ini?
/g from Me: Sry, aber ich geh gleich off, hab heut wieder nen anstrengenden Tag hinter mir...
/g from all others: [Fast das selbe]
/g from *****: Man, was seit ihr den für Pfeifen? Scheiss Langweiler! Lasst euch doch von euren Müttern f***en!
/g from Me: He, gehts noch? Pass mal auf was du sagst!
/g from *****: Man, so ne bescheuerte Gilde hab ich ja noch nie erlebt! Macht es gut, ihr shice Pisser!
***** hat die Gilde verlassen.

Soviel dazu >.<

Leute, die sich wie Kinder aufführen, sind in meinen Augen Kiddi3's und aus meiner Sicht das Niederste, was man in WoW oder sonstigen Online-Spielen treffen kann.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch noch anführen, dass ich allgemein was gegen Kinder habe. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich kann selbst meine 7jährige Schwester nicht so recht leiden... Nicht so sehr, als dass ich nicht mit ihnen umgehen könnte, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe...
Aber aus diesem Grunde frage ich in WoW prinzipiel keine Leute nach ihrem Alter, versuche aber trotzdem nur mit Leuten zu Spielen, die jenes geistige Alter erreicht haben, dass ich als akzeptabel betrachte


So far...


----------



## Arthros (26. Mai 2008)

Dieses "Kiddy" gehabe war einer der gründe warum ich mit WoW auf gehört haben 
es nerft einfach wenn man grade mal nen paar tage zockt und irgend welche leute 
einen als noob,Kackboon oder Kiddy beschimpfen ob wohl man gesagt hat das man erst 
seit ner Woche Zockt . Und wenn man sich bei einer Gilde bewirbt und den nur abgewiesen wird 
weil man unter 16 oder 18 ist .Ich mein bei Raid gilden kann ich das Verstehn da muss mann 
abends  die Zeit für Raids aufbringen aber bei einer ganz normalen Rp gilde so was find ich 
das einfach nur dämlich. 

mfg Fynn


----------



## Mauraden (26. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal hallo zusammen.

Ersteinmal schön, dass jemand mal ne Umfrage gestartet da es mich, da ich mit 14 Jahren auch zu den jüngeren Spielern gehöre und mich deshalb das Thema durchaus auch interessiert.

Ich versuch mal das Ganze in drei, häufige Hauptaussagen von Kiddyspamern zu teilen 


1. Aussage - "alle Kinder/Jugendlich sind unfähig zu spielen!":

Kann ich einfach nicht bestätigen, da das Alter (sofern bekannt) bei Spielern die einfache extrem viele und teilweise dumme Fehler gemacht haben, von meinen Erfahrungen her aus allen Altersgruppen stammen.
Ich habe schon erlebt, dass ein 8(!) jähriger in einer Instanz besser gespielt hat als so mancher erwachsener.
Außerdem ist in meinem Raid, mit dem wir relativ erfolgreich u.a. Mount Hyjal und Black Tempel raiden, neben mir auch noch der ein oder andere Minderjährige zu finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


2. Aussage - "Kinder/Jugendlich können sich (vor allem) in MMO's nicht benehmen!":

Dies halte ich auch für eine ziemliche Verallgemeinerung, da es bei den jüngeren Spielern, wie auch bei den älteren Solche und Solche gibt.
Ich habe schon Jemanden in WoW gesehen, der wie sich später herausstellte 12 war, und es für lustig hielt in Stormwind (damals hieß es nochso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) den Allgemeinen-/Schrei-channel mit extremen Beleidigungen und auf das dritte Reich bezogene, rassistischen Äußerungen zuzumüllen. Im Endeffekt hat er einen drei tägigen Bann bekommen, da er sich ansonsten noch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen hatte.
Im direkten Gegensatz dazu habe ich schon einige über 20-Jährige kennengelernt, die sich nicht nur erst im allgemeinen Channel derbste Beleidigungen an den Kopf geschmissen haben, um danach sogar noch extra auf einen Teamspeakserver zu wechseln wo die Beleidigungne wohl weitergingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso gibt es aber auch genug jüngere und ältere Spieler (nunmal der großteil der MMO-Gemeinschaft) und ich kann zumindest von mir sagen, dass ich wissentlich auf keiner Ignore-Liste stehe.

Alles in allem denke ich also, dass auch wenn es sogar sein mag, dass sich geringfügig mehr jüngere Spieler sich daneben benehmen, es sich insgesammt nicht viel mit älteren Spielern nimmt.


3. Aussage (auch ab und an gerne ausgesprochen) - "Die schulischen Leistungen von Kindern/Jugendlichen verschlechtern sich nachhaltig durch das Spielen von MMO's!"

Kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen! Ich spiele, genau wie einige meiner Freunde und Klassenkameraden, mit Spaß WoW, hab jedoch nie irgendwelche schulischen Verschlechterungen erkennen können, weder bei mir noch bei den Anderen (Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass wir alle wirklich nicht schlecht in der Schule sind).


Ich hoffe natürlich, dass hier noch mehr Leute ihre Meinung hier kundtun, weil ich den Threat wirklich interessant finde und bis dahin 

MfG Mauraden


----------



## BlackBirdone (26. Mai 2008)

Wie von MadRedCap sehr schön beschrieben gibt es oft solche Fälle, obwohl ich mich nicht ganz gegen "Kiddys" verschließe da ich auch so einige kenne die das 14 Lebensjahr nicht erreicht haben oder sich in dem selben befinden, die man jetzt nicht als Beleidiger oder ähnliches bezeichnen kann.
Es gibt halt solche und solche, überwiegender Teil ist nun mal nicht das Wahre, wo sich ja dann das Schimpfwort "Kiddy" sehr etabliert hat.
"Kiddy" ist somit nicht nur für die untere Altersgruppe bestimmt sondern bezeichnet das Verhalten ansich.
Womit ich nach geplagter anwhisperrei warum ich denn jetzt keine 5Gold verschenke damit er sich seien Skills kaufen kann und dies dann in Beleidigungen ausartet schreibe ich meist nur "So Kiddy jetzt haste dein Ticket" und setzte Ihn/Sie auf die Ignoreliste.
Wohlgemerkt das ich nicht weiß welche Altersgruppe ich da gerade mit "Kiddy" bezeichnet habe,sofern mir das nicht überflüssigerweise mitgeteilt wird.

Da es aber auch die angenehmen Typen ob männlich oder weiblich in der unteren Altersgruppe aufhalten die sehr angenehm sind, wo es vor allem Spaß macht zu spielen, hoffe ich aus solche zu stoßen und man hat ja ab und an Glück
Gestern SK nen 14 Jährigen Krieger als Tank gehabt sehr freundlich umgänglich, man konnte sich gepflegt unterhalten so mag ich das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Solche Leute wie im Post meines Vorgängers könnte es ruhig öfter geben!

Top Posting


----------



## Dypress (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die efahrung gemacht mit jüngeren spielern das sie doch sehr penetrant und sehr nervent sein können. Der umgangston geht eigentlich bei den meisten passt es halt zum alter aber für mich ist das nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ganze hat wohl nichts mit noobs zutuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern sozialverhalten etc. Naja hab bis her nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht mit jüngeren spielern und halte mich deshalb von ihnen fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab für Mir Egal gevotet weil ich die antworten zu der frage nicht so passend fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischfilet (26. Mai 2008)

höre ich selten, dass kinder schlechte gamer seien... ich habe schon ziemlich oft mit denen gespielt und diese aussage höre ich meistens von entnervten spielern... ab und an stimmt es ja auch... bin selbst nicht lange 18 und teilweise ist es sehr schlimm mit "Kindern" wie sie hier beschrieben sind, doch das trifft eher für die älteren zu meiner meinung nach... die regen sich gerne künstlich auf XD

daher habe ich für das erste gestimmt (bin zu faul das grade einzutippen^^)


----------



## PsychoStyle (26. Mai 2008)

Also da ich auch zu den jüngern Spielern gehöre möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ihr habt leider recht... die meisten Spieler meiner Generation sind naja.. können sich nicht gut benehmen, sind nicht die Hellsten und halten Raidtermine nicht ein, das ärgert einen echt wenn man selbst zu dieser Generation gehört! Einen Haufen vorurteile usw.!
Es war echt schwer mit meinen jungen 14 Jahren in WoW eine ordentliche Raidgilde zu finden die nicht nur Kara und Za auf farmstatus hat..
Die Gilde ist auch erst ab 16-18 aber die Leaderin meinte nach ein paar Proberuns das ich gut dazu passe, und siehe da- ich hab sie noch nie bei nem Raid hängen lassen oder sie whipen lassen!
Ich versteh "euch" wierklich, aber bezieht dieses "kiddy sind möchte gern imba r0xx0r flamer!!!111einself" bitte nicht auf alle- es gibt auch vernüftige! Wenn diese auch eher rare anzutreffen sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vogel90 (26. Mai 2008)

ohne kinder = keine spiele


----------



## Magnatum (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bin selbst 15 und habe bis vor kurzem WoW gespielt . Ich finde die altersbeschränkungen in gilden einerseits nicht richtig weil man nicht sagen kann du bist 15 du kannst dich nicht benehmen . Aber weshalb ich die altersbeschränkung richtig finde ist , dass es wie es bei mir der fall was das die eltern mecker " nich schon wieder das Spiel mach endlich mal aus " und das in raids echt scheiße sein für die anderen raider . aber ich kannte auch viele spieler die mit 13 oder 15 die besten in ihrer gilde sind oder gar raidleiter wahren . es kommt eben auf das geistige alter an .


----------



## alu9card (26. Mai 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber mir kommt es leider oft so vor als würden jüngere Spieler den chat so beginnen:
"HIII, ich bin 12 bla bla..."
Ein Tipp an jüngere Zocker, erst das alter schreiben wenn sies wissen wollen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte nicht Jemanden angreiffen, sind natürlich auch nicht alle so.


----------



## Mayroi (26. Mai 2008)

ich denke nicht das das thema viel mit: können sie spielen oder nicht zu tun haben. klar kann man nicht alle über einen kamm ziehen, aber das unten sind meine meinungen und erfahrungen die ich erlebt habe zu dem thema:

in meiner ersten raidgilde konnten wir nur 2h raiden weil ab 22 uhr nur noch die hälfte waren. Ellis= strom abgestelt... Nun ja... Freiheiten und Volljährigkeit 4tw

so und dann das wichtigste warum ich ungerne dauerhaft mit jüngeren spiele. in meiner jetzigen gilde liegt der altersdurchschnitt bei 26 (und bei uns sind alle vernünftig und kriegen richtige sätze hin). wir haben auch 2 15 jährige bei und das nur weil sie geschwister von jemanden sind. man merkt jedoch deutlich halt wenn lauter erwachsene männer die arbeiten etc pp oder sich über auto unterhalten oder mal nen witz machen ODER wie am letzten wochenende gt war... alle konnten hin, nur sie nicht. was auch verständlich ist, aber wir sind ne rl gilde. alle kennen sich sind mit einander befreundet sehen sich regelmässig. und da ist sowas irgendwie scheiße, ganz ehrlich. 
ausserdem sind meine erfahrungen das jüngere abends direkt dies und das und hier und bla und blub wollen. sie müssen halt nich arbeiten und kommen von der schule und können, ohne die verpflichtungen die jemand hat der mittem im leben steht, spielen. ich geh arbeiten bis 18 uhr komme nach hause und mach gechillt den pc an. schwupps gleich begrüßung direkt und wollen wir dies und wollen wir das machen. 5 min zur ruhe kommt man da mal net.

ich bin froh das aoc erst ab 18 ist. klar können einige das auch umgehen, aber die wenigsten werden sich die mühe machen.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (26. Mai 2008)

so da gebe ich auch mal meinen Sempf dazu obwohl es hier schon bestimmt 100 mal gesagt wurde.

Da die Mehrzahl der MMO spieler zwischen 12 und 21 Jahre alt ist ist es einfacher zu sagen "Boahr ey nur Kiddys hier" weil einfach der größte teil der server eben in dem alter ist ^^

Ich habe nix gegen Kiddys so lange sie sich halt benehmen und nicht einen auf dicken macker machen. Ich habe auch nix gegen ältere Spieler... Solange sie eben nicht auf macker machen ^^

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass etwa 40% der "Kiddys" die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe einfach "neutral" sind damit meine ich das sie einfach neutral sind und ihr ding durchziehen. dabei nich rumschreien wie toll sie sind und auch nicht auf "kiddy" machen.Also kann man als aussenstehender hinter diesen Spieler jeden typ vermuten

mit 30% Der Kiddys kann man sich wirklich super unterhalten. sie scheinen reifer zu sein was man auch an ihrer spielweise bzw Ausdrucksweise im TS erkennen kann.

und die letzten 30% der Kiddys sind einfach so wie man sie nicht haben möchte: Vorlaut, besserwisserisch und leaven die grp nach 1 wipe der durch den Spieler hervorgerufen wurde.


Zum Thema: "Altersbeschränkung bei Gilden"

Ich finde es ganz gut. gerade bei Raidgilden sollte man darauf wert legen nicht weil ich die Kiddys raus aus dem Spiel haben möchte sondern weil einfach ältere Spieler flexiebler sind was Zeiten angeht als die meisten jüngeren. Wenn meine Gilde in der Woche bis 23:30 Raiden geht würde ich echt an die Decke gehen wenn der Raid um 22 Uhr abgesagt werden muss weil 4 Spieler von Mama aufgefordert werden ins Bettchen zu gehen. Aber das ist auch schon der einzigste Grund und wenn z.b ein jüngerer Spieler unter 18 sagt das er an den Raidtagen von Anfang bis ende mitraiden kann warum sollte man ihn nicht mitnehmen??


----------



## wolfi04 (26. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich sag mal so:
<definition>
Bei mir ist der Begriff "Kind"/"Kiddie"/etc. einfach die Bezeichnung für irgendwelche nervigen Leute, die zum Beispiel spammen oder meinen andere Beleidigen zu müssen und sich nicht benehmen können. 
Und auf das Benehmen kommt es nunmal an, das sollten fähige Eltern ihren Kindern nämlich von klein auf beibringen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, so bleiben sie - zumindest für mich - immer ein "Kind" .
</definition>

und das drecks-html funktioniert auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (26. Mai 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> ...blub...
> wenn z.b ein jüngerer Spieler unter 18 sagt das er an den Raidtagen von Anfang bis ende mitraiden kann warum sollte man ihn nicht mitnehmen??
> ...blub...



genau!
viele gilden glaubten mir das nicht.... unter der woche...
hab meine raidgild kein einziges mal enttäuscht weil ich früher off musste oder so in der probezeit.. und nun bin ich schon eine zeit lang bei ihnen und hab sie bis jetzt immer noch nicht sitzenlassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (26. Mai 2008)

definitiv nein!
"Kinder" an sich können sehr wohl spielen... guckt euch nihilum an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jüngster raidaktiver member ist 14 mittlerweile glaub ich 15.


----------



## grimmgork (26. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die umfrage bisschen seltsam, man kan 12 und nervtötend sein und trotzdem besser spielen als ältere.


----------



## Kezman1 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich selber bin auch ein "Kiddy" 16 und merke es an mir selber das ich nicht spielen kann wie einer der z.b. selbständig ist ne eigene Wohnung und so Sachen halt, mich haben halt immernoch die Eltern unter Kontrolle und da liegt während den Wochenenden kein Raid drinn.
Da ich nur in den Ferie spielen darf (auch nur wen die schulischen Leistungen stimmen) kann ich hier nicht richtig mitreden.
Doch merke es selber das ein Unterschied zwischen mir und erwachsenen Spielern besteht, wie z.b. bei einem Pärchen mit denen ich ihn Stratholm war ( wie süss XD ), auf diesem Stand der Entwicklung bin ich halt noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Naja ich geniesse mein junges Dasein und möchte auf keinenfall schnell erwachsen werden.
Ach ja und noch etwas, ich bin nicht der typische 16jährige WoW-zocker keine Freunde, Streberstyle, Metalfan, einsame Schäferstündchen, 24h zuhause. Neinein, ich geh selbstverschändlich aus mit meinen Freunden, Zieh mich ziemlich R&B-orientiert an, Höhre für mein Leben gern House, tanze Tecktonik, und hab auch meine "Kolleginnen".
So das war meine kleine Biographie ich hoffe es stört eucht nicht^^. Gruss an meinen Ingamefreunden Bul,

und cu zusammen^^


----------



## Buddits (26. Mai 2008)

Ne, gibt auch durchaus Leute die mit 18 aufm untersten niveau rumkriechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (26. Mai 2008)

Naja was heißt Kind. Ich kenne 12-13 Jährige die geistig reifer sind als manche 25 Jährige. Generell habe ich natürlich nichts gegen jüngere Spieler. Aber leider habe ich bisher keinen einzigen jungen Spieler ( 12-14 ) gesehen der nicht das typische Klischee bestätigt. Jedoch, wie oben erwähnt, kenne ich auch einige die sehr reif für ihr Alter sind und mit denen macht es dann dementsprechend mehr Spaß zu spielen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Mai 2008)

Habe meinen kleinen Bruder mit 11 Jahren drauf getrimmt Moten Core mit meinem Magier zu gehen.
So konnt ich mich Freitagabends sinnvolleren Aufgaben widmen. Ist nie jemandem aufgefallen.
Allerdings ist allgemein zu sagen das mit älteren Leuten grade 5 Instancen weitaus stressfreier zu spielen sind.
Es kommt halt immer auf die Person an. Gibt auch Kinder die bei weitem professioneller spielen können als 
Erwachsene.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Lord-Vidi (27. Mai 2008)

Bei uns hat damals der 12 Jährige Sohn unseres Raid Leiters dessen Stelle übernommen, weil sein Vater keine Zeit hatte. Zugegeben ich habe ihm geholfen bei der Leitung aber er war ein kompetenter Spieler und man konnte sich auf ihn verlassen. Ich bin eh der ansicht das solche "Kiddys" wie man es nennt (flamer etc.) eher selten sind, denn meistens sind es Jugendliche oder Erwachsene die den größten Unfug machen.


----------



## Trabbert (27. Mai 2008)

Habe normal nichts gegen Kiddys, wenn diese net zu 90% abdrehen würden wenn sie mal ein Item nicht bekommen würden.

Zu den Aufnahmebedingungen einiger Gilden (ab 18 Jahre) hat zu 99% den Hintergrund das die "Kiddys" zu den Raidzeiten ins Bett müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crashday (27. Mai 2008)

naja ich hab eig. nur nervige erfahrung mit den "kiddis" gemacht sprich die spamen ein zu bis obn nervn rum wie blöd und paar wenige gibs aunoch die dann mit "deine mudda... " kommen also ich kenn da eig. nur 2 unter 16jährige was normal sind^^


----------



## Genolo (27. Mai 2008)

Es gibt solche und solche bin der meinung man kann es nicht verallgemeinern! Ich sag es mal vorsichtig es gib Jugendliche/Kinder die einfach die reife eines 5 jährigen hat und da denke ich liegt das Problem und es gibt natürlich auch welche die für ihr alter verdammt reif sind!!

Also fazit: man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm Scheren!


----------



## Xyerra (27. Mai 2008)

Gibt solche und solche.... leider gibt es mehr Kiddys die nicht spielen können. Das ist meine erfahrung aber habe auch schon junge gute spieler getroffen.... 

also nie alle über einen kamm

so long
Xyerra


----------



## Fiddi (27. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.
> ...




Wieso findest du es schwachsinnig das manche Gilden eine ab 18 Aufnahme bedingung haben. Es muss ja nicht immer nur der grund sein das es nur Kiddys sind nein es gibt auch 12 jährige dessen geistige reife manch einen 20 jährigen in wow übertrifft. Es gibt ja auch andere gründe. Z.B. werden bei uns im chat auch sachen diskutiert die nicht ganz jugendfrei sind. von daher ist so eine regelung doch auch gut wenn der grund dahinter vernünftig ist.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## genitur (27. Mai 2008)

Euskipeuski schrieb:


> bei meinem Bruder (13) aber schon, Zitat:
> "Von Fariness hast du wohl noch nie was gehört, die ganze Zeit schnappst du mir die Mobs weg"



also diesen satzt hab ich acuh schon so ähnlich benutzt, aber das lag daran, dass mir ein lvl 21 nachtelf dudu in northshire defias weggefarmt hat, als ich mein mage leveln wollte.... nennt mich ruhig kiddy (auch erst 16) aber in gewissen fällen is das auch gerechtfertigt, wenn man so etwas schreibt...

zum eigentlichen thema: ich bin wie gesagt erst 16 und raide auch in t5 instanzen, zudem habe ich gleich als wow rauskam angefangen, war daher erst 12 oder 13, weiß net mehr genau und hab dort auch schon mc/bwl/zg usw. geraidet... kenne aber auch über 20 jährige, die auf 70 noch mit full grünem equip rumlaufen und als rouge im bg zum angreifen zwischen einem deff-krieger, shadow priest und feuer-mage den def-krieger wählen... zudem regen die sich dann auf, wenn wir verlieren und das angeblichen alles unsere schuld is und die die einzigen sind, die überhaupt was richtig machen..... von daher: geistige reife und wow-skill stehen exponenziel zum körperlichen alter

mfG Genitur


----------



## Zan94 (27. Mai 2008)

im endeffekt gehts um den skill jedes einzelnen und sein verhalten ....scheiß egal wie alt man iss.... naja ich bin auch erst 14 und geh schon ssc und meine gilde hat keine probleme mit mir^^


----------



## Avanghat (27. Mai 2008)

Tjo, die meisten "kiddis" spielen halt 3 mal so gut wie diese vertrottelten Vollhonks die hier einen auf " ey jo ich bin ERWACHSEN! ich bin KLÜGER aber spiele grottenschlecht weil ich nur bis zum klo und wieder zurück denken kann " machen. 

Kinder=Noobs? >>> Nein, Anfänger sind Noobs, ganz gleich welches alter. Kinder sind nur im durschnitt unreif und neigen zu pupertären Verhalten, das wars aber auch schon. 

Und btw. Leute mit 12-13 jahren betracht ich in wow netmal als kind^^ das sind für mich säuglinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (27. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht könnte man sich darauf einigen, dass Kiddies nichts mit dem Alter sondern dem Verhalten zu tun hat.
Dann ist's einfach: "Ich hasse alle Kiddies."

Klassifizierungen nach dem Alter kann man aber meiner Meinung nach nicht machen. Ich behaupte mal, dass die Jüngesten (10 bis 13) meistens recht freundlich sind, zumind. wenn sie noch nicht allzu lange spielen. Ich glaube, es gibt viele im Alter von 13 bis 20, die schon länger spielen und somit schon viele kennen, die einen höherleveligen Char haben. Von denen werden sie dann gezogen und kriegen somit Gold und Equip. Weil die sich dann cool fühlen (ist nicht zwingend bei allen so, aber bei vielen) beschimpfen und beleidigen sie alle, die schlechter equipt sind.

Also, ich hasse:
-die Gierigen / Ninja-Looter
-Spamer
-Zerger
-"Ich bin so gut, du bist so schlecht!" - Spastis
-"Ich brauch keine Tipps, ich bin schon perfekt." - Idioten
-"Ich kenn deine Klasse besser als du, mein lvl1 Bankchar ist auch von dieser Klasse." - *verdammtmirfälltkeinwortmehrein*
-"Bitte, bitte, zieh mich dort, dort und dort. Und zwar sofort und ohne Entgeld und alle Loots gehören mir." - *auchzudengierigenzähl*

Diese kommen bei mir häufig auf die Ignorierliste.


----------



## Xamthys (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde, wenn eine Gilde nur Leute aufnimmt, die über 18 sind manchmal angebracht. Bei WoW nicht unbedingt, da das Spiel ab 12 ist. Bei AoC z.B. finde ich, es muss Pflicht sein, da das Spiel ab 18 ist. 

Das Kinder unbedingt Noobs sind finde ich nicht. Es kommt immer auf die Spielweise an. Ich stempel niemanden sofort ab, wenn er sagt er is 13. Es gibt auch genug "erwachsene" Spieler, die sich kindischer und dämlicher benehmen, wie manche "Kinder". 

Also: Mir ist es Wurst mit wem ich spiele, solange die Spielweise mit meiner zusammen passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (27. Mai 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Spammer die alle gleich als "Kiddies" bezeichnen, nur weil ihnen mal ein Fehler unterläuft oder Ähnliches.
> Ich habe Ingame mehr Stümper die so schätzungsweise 20-45 sind kennengelernt als Jüngere(die sind meist ehrlicher und fairer).
> *Am allerschlimmsten finde ich diese Idioten die jeden immer direkt als Noob bezeichnen wenn er/sie mal was nicht wissen oder oder nicht gleich verstehen etc. *



/sign

Diese mist Community in WoW war auch Grund für mich auf LOTRO umzusteigen. Da ist mir so ein bescheuertes Verhalten bisher nicht untegekommen. In WoW gehört beleidigen und "sich besser stellen" aber wohl zum guten Ton.

Zum Thema: Was bei Kindern auch "stört" ist das mitten im Raid die Mami, der Papi kommen kann und das Inet abstellt und die kleinen ins Bett schickt. Darum kann ich die ab18-Regel bei Gilden durchaus nachvollziehen. Und die meisten Kinder verhalten sich leider nicht gerade sozial. ü18 auch ned, aber da kann man es eher erwarten.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin da etwas geteilt. Auf der einen Seite sieht man an "erwachsenen" MMOGs wie AoC, dass es eben auch viele erwachsenen Kiddies gibt, aber andererseits nerven die Jüngeren schon oftmals mit ihrem Unwissen Marke "WoW hat ja alles erfunden, sogar Brot und Wasser."


----------



## Akaryu (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 16, und ich finde, Leute in meiner Altersgruppe sind sehr schwierig. Wenn z.b. Kiddies ständig irgendwelche Makros machen-.-


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Klar, viele jüngere Spieler (12-18) haben eine andere Ansichtssache. Aber das ist ja nichts "böses" oder wie auch immer.

Mir ist das Alter soweit eigentlich auch egal, wenn die Person hinter einem Char nicht bei jedem Crit "111elflef !'m th3 !mb4 m45t3r 0f P0rn" spamt, sich auch mal was sagen lässt (nobody is perfect), sich halbwegs anständig artikulieren kann und das Verhalten soweit "sozial" ist.

Und wer nun die lange ausführung will ... 
Suche -> "Kiddies" -> "Phobius" - Suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denewardtor (27. Mai 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> bin selbst ein `kiddy´ mit 15 Jahren und habe oft schon richtige trottel in meinem Alter getroffen die rum schreien Jetzt gibts tote un so was krankes...aba hälfte normal häflfte richtig dumm...


schließ ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Mai 2008)

Leute ich glaub ihr verwechselt da was, ein Kiddy kann auch durchaus jemand sein der schon jenseits der 30 ist - das Wort beschreibt lediglich das Verhalten der Spieler.
Und zu den "Kindern" - diese können oftmals sogar sehr gut spielen, ihnen fehlt nur oftmals das Verständnis für bestimme Abläufe/Reaktionsmöglichkeiten und das liegt einzig daran das sie meist zu faul sind sich mit Spielmechaniken zu beschäftigen und sich in Foren und Notes schlau zu lesen.

EDIT: Ich spiele in einem Stammkreis von Freunden welche sich alle in meinem Alter bewegen (~19-22) und wenn wir da mit neuen Leuten zusammen spielen und sich raus stellt das einer dort 14 ist, dann tut das keinen abbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Schlechtes Verhalten kenn ich i. d. R. eher von älteren Spielern bzw. Spielern meines Alters.


----------



## Gothmorg (27. Mai 2008)

> omfg,scheiss kinder,geht ins bett,ihr habt doch eh nichts drauf und seid die größten Spammer überhaupt"



Also, wer sowas schreibt, der sollte mal schön den Mund halten und ist der beste Beweis dafür, dass nicht nur Kinder =Noobs sind.

Ich bin selbst 15 und hatte bis jetzt noch nie direkt Probleme damit (höchstens indirekt im Sinne von Gilden ab 18 usw., aber das hat ja meist nichts mit dem Verhalten zu tun, sondern damit, dass man immer zum Raiden kommen muss und die Eltern meist sagen, dass ab einer bestimmten Uhrzeit oder so Schluss ist).
Also ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten direkt immer sagen "lol, Kiddy", obwohl sie gar nicht wissen, wie alt derjenige ist.
Klar, ich kenn auch welche, die sind wirklich ein bisschen dämlich, aber besser ein bisschen dämlich, als so arrogant, wie gewisse gerade-18-und-jetzt-so-unglaublich-erwachsen-und-schlau-Deppen.

Also alles in allem würde ich sagen, die meisten Probleme beim Niveau der Community liegen nicht an den Kiddys, sondern an denen, die alle U18 als Kiddys flamen.


----------



## Garnalem (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würde weder von Verallgemeinerungen noch von Einzelfällen sprechen, sondern ich sehe Tendenzen. Eine starke Tendenz, die mit dem Verhalten des Spielers zu tun hat, ist ganz klar das Alter. Kinder und Jugendliche sind noch in der Entwicklungsphase. Analytisches Denken und Sozialfähigkeiten sind oft noch nicht ausgereift. Das darf man einfach nicht vergessen. Eine weitere Tenden hat mit Verhalten und Erziehung zu tun. Gerade wohlbehütete Kinder fallen oft negativ z. B. durch Ungeduld, Aufmerksamkeit brauchen oder alles haben wollen auf. Aber es gibt auch im Bereich 18 - 20 viele, die sich nicht spielgerecht benehmen. Und auch die 40+ Generation ist nicht immer leicht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass bei Online-Spielen die unterschiedlichsten Personen und Altersgruppen zusammen kommen, die sich im RL nicht mal die selbe Straßenseite teilen würden.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Mai 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich würde weder von Verallgemeinerungen noch von Einzelfällen sprechen, sondern ich sehe Tendenzen. Eine starke Tendenz, die mit dem Verhalten des Spielers zu tun hat, ist ganz klar das Alter. Kinder und Jugendliche sind noch in der Entwicklungsphase. Analytisches Denken und Sozialfähigkeiten sind oft noch nicht ausgereift. Das darf man einfach nicht vergessen. Eine weitere Tenden hat mit Verhalten und Erziehung zu tun. Gerade wohlbehütete Kinder fallen oft negativ z. B. durch Ungeduld, Aufmerksamkeit brauchen oder alles haben wollen auf. Aber es gibt auch im Bereich 18 - 20 viele, die sich nicht spielgerecht benehmen. Und auch die 40+ Generation ist nicht immer leicht. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass bei Online-Spielen die unterschiedlichsten Personen und Altersgruppen zusammen kommen, die sich im RL nicht mal die selbe Straßenseite teilen würden.




Du sagst es wobei es leider wirklich zutrifft das das Alter und die reife eine erfahrung sind wo sie nicht mitreden können,aber das stört das Kind nicht da wird einfach unquali gelappert ,gepost wie imba man sei und alles kein problem ist,während sich andere Gedanken machen über solche aussagen! Aber das wird noch Mädels erfahrung bringt die Zeit nicht das Equi?


----------



## Brennus Magtus (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 13 und mir hat man sowas zum Glück noch nie vorgeworfen.
Doch meiner meinung nach sind viele Spieler unter 21 oft ziemlich abgedreht.
In Lotro sind die typischen Vorurteil-"Kiddies" nicht so gehäuft, aber
es gibt welche. Die Leute mit denen ich in WoW zu tun hatte waren oft ein wenig kindisch alber oder ziemlich crazy....
Aber ich finde man sollte nicht nach Alter sondern nach Verhalten beurteilen!!!


----------



## haiaroma (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man einige Kiddies WIRKLICH am Verhalten, an der Schrift und rechtschriftlicher Schwächen erkennen kann... ist mir schon oft genug passiert, hat sich auch oft herausgestellt, dass die etwa 15 bis 12 (!!) Jahre alt waren und wirklich NUR nervten...
DAS muss aber nicht heißen, dass alle Kiddies so sind. Hab mich auch ein paar mal blendend gut mit einem 13-Jährigen unterhalten, ich selbst bin 22. Leider überwiegt ersterer Teil gravierend... kein Vorurteil, nur Beobachtung, das hier ist KEIN Flame!!!
Denn auch ältere Spieler können mir auf den Sack gehen, jaja...

Btw: wie alt ist eigentlich "Nebenogerin" (naaaa? Wer kennt Nebo? XD )? OMFG, das ist echt ein nerviger Mensch... 

Naja, ich verlass mich nicht aufs Alter, nur auf den ersten Eindruck,
damit viele Grüße von Haia


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (27. Mai 2008)

Thulak schrieb:


> Kiddies nerven.
> Das mag ein pauschales Urteil sein. Und sicher treffe ich damit einige auf die es nicht passt. Aber wenn ihr eh wisst das es auf euch nicht zutrifft, fühlt euch nicht angesprochen.
> Alle meine Erfahrungen mit U18 bestätigen - Kiddies kosten Nerven, bringen Ärger und haben irgendwie keine sinnvollen Relationen.
> Das auch einige Ü18 immer noch so sind - tjoa das würde ich nie abstreiten. Es gibt ja keinen großen Schalter der sich mit dem 18. Geburstag umlegt und auf einmal ist man weise.
> ...



ALso ich finde deine Bwertung recht krass (wie du auch schon geschrieben hast) Aber ja es gibt wirkliche Kinder auf den Servern etc. . Ich bin selber 16 kann aber eigentlich behauoten das ich mich recht gut ausdrücken kann und wenn mich irgendwer nervt (sei es Kind oder auch nicht) igge ich ihn einfach und er nervt nicht mehr... Finde ich ganz einfach o.O Aber das mit dem Server finde ich bissl ZU hart ;D

Mfg,
Hêllslâyêr


----------



## Buffabeng (27. Mai 2008)

Ich wurde auch in eine Gilde ab 18 aufgenommen (hab erst als ich drinnen war bemerkt dass sie ab 18 ist ^^ )
Dann hab ich es dem "Gildenmeister" gesagt das ich es gelesen habe und noch keine 18 Jahre bin, sondern erst 14. ( jetzt bin ich 15 )
Er hat gemeint dass er sich so gut mit mir unterhalten hat und nie gedacht hätte das ich so jung bin dass ich  heute noch in der Gilde bin und  viel Spaß mit den Leuten hab  ;D
Die meisten richtigen Flamer die ich kenn sind 16 und 17... von dem her.



MfG


----------



## stelzze (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das das eine Sauerei ist "KLEINE KIDDIS" zu beschimpfen immerhin war jeder einmal ein Kind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist sowas wie wen ich sagen würde Ewachsene=Arbeitslos (was ich nartürlich nicht mache)


----------



## chinsai (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch erst 14 ,aber an meiner Ausdrucksweise und meinem Verhalten haben mich viele die mein wahres Alter nicht kennen/kannten zum Teil auch Leute in meiner Gilde als älter geschätzt.
Und ich denke das nicht jeder Minderjähriger bzw. jedes Kind schlecht in MMORPG ist.
Sicher gibt es ein paar die nur rumschreien und andere beleidigen sowie keinen ordentlichen Satz bilden können, aber die gibt es in jedem MMORPG und in jeder Alterskalsse


----------



## Silberlicht (27. Mai 2008)

Was ich auch noch sehr schlimme finde sind die Erwachsenen die sich darüber aufregen wenn "ein kiddy"
sich verschreibt und in dem Wort Tan9k (Jetzt beabsichtigtes Beispiel) eine neun oder ein anderer Buchstabe befindet und sich darüber total aufregt! So was nenne ich kindisches Verhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrr (27. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele wow seit beta guildwars seit beta und d2 seit anfang an.

Ich muss dazu sagen das in jedenspiel etwas unterschiedlich ist bzw jeder server/fraktion.

und es ist irgendwie so wie im echten Leben man lebt im Flaschen umkreis und schon hat man Kindergarten und U-Bahn vor seiner Haustür die Neben den Krankenwagen die Ohren bis zum Abend wach halten.

Klar ist, Kinder sind nicht umsonst Kinder, und Leider ist wow nunmal nicht auf Privarten server nach alter eingeteilt was wesentlich bessere wäre.

Es gibt gut erzogene Kinder die, sich benehmen vieleicht besser als ''Alkoholiker/Kiffer...'' oder andere besondere Leute ab 20Jahren.

Klar ist, Kinder flamen - können nicht Zuhören - und jedes* ohne Ausnahme Jedes Kind das man Kritisirt mit begründung (jugendliche meistens auch) fängt gleich an zu flamen/ignor/... .

Das Problem ist... wir kennen es ja alle: Wo was tolles gibt will jeder mitmachen, und Oft kommt es dazu das die kleinen dre***plagen gleich gefolgschaft druch erwachsene kriegen... also ich beziehe das Wort Kinder:

auf alle die Arbeitzlos sind und stolz drauf / MamaHotel Wohnen oder bis 17 und kein alkoholtrinken/rauchen andere Droge... und nicht gute Erziehung oder vernüpftigen Umgang gewohnen sind sind diffinitive KINDER* die Meisten sind sogar Mobber (Leute die Mobbing praktizieren *sry wen ich ing von English übernohmen habe weiß nicht wie man Mobbing schreibt).

Also wen ihr mich Fragt sage ich:
WOW USK=12 = Kindergarten
GuildWars USK=12 = der schlimmste Kindergarten den es gibt (habe 1+1/2 Stunden am tag gespielt 3jahre land und nur 1e Frau bisher kennengelernt die war 16 rest... alles typen... oder Arbeitzlosse)
CounterStrike= USK16= irgendwie Normaler* aber auch kiddies (flame uuhh headshot muahhaha... du noob usw.)^^
von diablo2 garnicht die regel... da gibtz mehr hacks als spieler und inzwichen gibt es Kinder die ''hacken'''(Medienbegrief) zum spaß.



So das dazu Was sind Kinder*

Jetzt mal was das Problem sind:

KINDER ZERSTÖREN SPIEL SPAß... und SPIELFLUSS!

Kinder nehmen zb. anderer Leute Spaß indem sie: Tricken/Flamen/Beleidigen/Egostärken Druch flamen oder anderen runter machen zeigen/ Respektlosigkeit/ keine Fairness zeigen/ Spam im Handels(X)-chat/ Spam & Hack von TeamSpeak oder Ventrillo(...) andere Servers/ machen bedarf bei Items des Wals wen sie Schurken sind XD oder Verkaufen ihre Mutter Bei Ebay oder sind Mittarbeiter von buffed.de (war ein witz die letzten 3)


So Ende Der Dr. Arbeit ;D

Heute komme ich Auf thrall on und werde 100% 2Orcs sehen 1Menschen und 100Andere Komiche fischer die sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen ich frage mich... sind alle WoWler=kiddies lol^^


Was sagt ihr, link Rechtschreibfehler aber ich habe das in 7min getippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wen du ein Problem hast mit meinen Dr Imba refarat dann kannst du Flamen und Blabla machen und bist ein noob XD. sry das musste jetzt sein... ich glaube ich werde immer Jünger O,o

HIER garrr-uchiha.piczo.com MEINE PAGE bitte Liebe sachen schreiben... ps ich bin -19 jahre und habe IQ von minus 127 ( war max bei dem IQ-test O,o den man erreichen kann wen alle antworten richtig hat)


----------



## Tharot (27. Mai 2008)

Servus allerseits!

Um hier mal meine persönliche Meinung kundzutun, hinterlege ich erstmal mein Alter, ich bin nämlich 14 Jahre alt. Ich habe eine Gilde gefunden, die mich aufgenommen hat, ohne mich vorher genauer, ich sage jetzt mal, "unter die Lupe zu nehmen". Als ich mich dann einigermaßen in die Gilde integriert habe, kam irgendwann die Frage auf, wie alt ich denn sei. Darauf antwortete ich mit "14". Sichtliches Erstaunen war die Folge^^. Es hat nämlich nahezu jeder gedacht, ich sei 20+. Trotzdem kommen eigentlich alle mit mir sehr gut klar und haben prinzipiell auch keinen Anlass zum Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es eher auf das geistige Alter ankommt..., ein tolles Beispiel hierfür konnte ich in einem Instanzenlauf vorfinden: Mit von der Partie war unter anderem ein höchstinteressanter Kandidat, undzwar jemand, der sich 25 schimpfte, zwar keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hatte und trotzdem hochnäsig war, und zudem auch noch an den anderen (mitunter meiner Wenigkeit) rumnörgelte...
Anhand von seiner Ausdrucksweise hätte ich persönlich auch auf einen Minderjährigen geschlossen...

Also Leute, ihr könnt niemals Voruteile anhand des Alters bilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüßle


----------



## Saphirà (27. Mai 2008)

ein beispiel für ein kiddy:
wir gehen eine 25er instanz, es ist ein neues raidmitglied dabei: er spammt die ganze zeit im chat:"wie geht der bosskampf?????"    und dann stirbt er bei jedem try als erstes
soetwas nenn ich ein kiddy, weil er ja auchmal im internet in nem guide nachlesen hätte können
es gibt aber auch kinder die sich sehr bemühen und großen wert auf erfolg legen, die ihre klasse einwandfrei beherrschen und sich benehmen


----------



## Garrr (27. Mai 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Ich spiele wow seit beta guildwars seit beta und d2 seit anfang an.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das in jedenspiel etwas unterschiedlich ist bzw jeder server/fraktion.
> 
> ...





Peet schrieb:


> ein beispiel für ein kiddy:
> wir gehen eine 25er instanz, es ist ein neues raidmitglied dabei: er spammt die ganze zeit im chat:"wie geht der bosskampf?????"    und dann stirbt er bei jedem try als erstes
> soetwas nenn ich ein kiddy, weil er ja auchmal im internet in nem guide nachlesen hätte können
> es gibt aber auch kinder die sich sehr bemühen und großen wert auf erfolg legen, die ihre klasse einwandfrei beherrschen und sich benehmen



nein sowas nennt man einfach:

Idiot


----------



## ReNaMoN (27. Mai 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass 70% aller Spieler unter 15 Jahren "komisch" drauf sind.
> Ob sie nicht richtig buchstabieren können, weil sie angeblich so schnell schreiben oder wegen ihrer sogenannten Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche...
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch schon öfters Kinder getroffen habe, die normal waren.
> ...


Na dann habe ich ja Glück das ich letzten Monat 15 geworden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es stimmt schon das manche Kinder(können auch sehr alte Kinder sein) sehr gute Spammer sind...
Ich habe schon von privaten Servern gehört wo man ein 'Wixxer' oder so ist bloss weil mal jemanden im PvP besiegt hat... Ist einfach nur kindisch...
Wie das auf denn offiziellen Servern ist weiss ich nicht da ich noch nicht sehr lange WoW zocke...
Aber das heisst ja nicht das es für alle zählt!
Wie mehrfach gesagt kommt es auf denn Einzelfall an und ich muss mich Tikume anschlissen.
Und mal wegen: 

Klar ist, Kinder flamen - können nicht Zuhören - und jedes* ohne Ausnahme Jedes Kind das man Kritisirt mit begründung (jugendliche meistens auch) fängt gleich an zu flamen/ignor/... . 

Von Garrr...
Also du könntest jetzt sagen das ist das was du sagtest aber dafür könnt ich dir echt eine klatschen...
Du glaubst du weisst etwas über Kinder?
Dann spiel mal richtig mit einem...
Ich denke du bist einer dieser Vollidioten die sich 'kindisch' benehmen...
Hallo?Auf Privaten Servern sind sogar Erwachsene sowas von 'kindisch'!
Da flamet einfach jeder und das solltest du auch wissen!
Du solltest dich mit dem Thema befassen und nicht sagen jedes Kind flamet!


----------



## Garrr (27. Mai 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich ja Glück das ich letzten Monat 15 geworden bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



'' könnt ich dir echt eine klatschen... ''  unter Meinen Augen: kiddie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilddevil (27. Mai 2008)

Moin, 

Ich bin selber 13 und spiele schon 2 1/2 Jahre WoW bis jezt hatte ich noch nie so wirklich Probleme Ingame. Ich selber hab für´s erste gestimmt, weil ich finde es kommt ganz auf der Person an. Manche sind 20 und labern nur mist. Ich finde die vorurteile wie zb "Kiddy´s sind Spammer" unter alle würde, denn diese vorurteile sind nicht berechtigt es könnte auch ein 30 Jähriger hinterstecken der ganze zeit sein item ins Handelschannel reinspammt, woher soll man das wissen?. Ich level gerade mein 2 Char hoch der ist Mittlerweile auf 61. Ich finde sogar jüngere haben mehr Skill als 30-60 Jährige die sogar evt. nen Healbot benutzen weil sie nich sofort alles bemerken. Jüngere sie sind halt mehr bei der Sache und wenn zb. einer nen Heal braucht kann er "sofort" alles raushaun ,als wenn ein Älterer den dmg später bemerkt. Es gibt viele "Kiddy´s" die eine  2000+ Arenawertung besitzen. Zu dem lezten Punkt: In unsere Gilde "Muss" man einfach kritik vertragen können. Als ich und ein Kollege zum erten mal Karazhan mitwollten sachte unserer Gildenleader :"ne Farmt noch ein bisschen Equip" wir mussten halt die Kritik vertragen und haben uns nicht irgendwie aufgeregt. Viele in der Gilde mussten noch ein bisschen farmen um irgendwo mitzugehen und die Jüngeren haben kaum Gemault.

das ist meine Meinung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Wilddevil


----------



## Daerodior (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin selber erst 14.
Ich hab nix gegen Kind/Jugendliche die spielen es gibt doch auch Erwachsene und grade in einem Rollenspiel wo jeder das spielen kann was er will so sind manche Erwachsenen evtl. innerlich kindisch und lassen es hier raus.


By the way Layen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe, wie übrigens im echten Leben auch, mit überhaupt niemendem ein Problem, *wenn* er sich vernünftig benimmt. Das Alter, die Rasse, die Religion, das Geschlecht - egal.

Auch im Spiel ist mit egal, wer dort spielt. Ich muss mit ihm auskommen und er mit mir. Wie man so etwas regelt zeigt sich schnell.
Spammer, Leute die sich wie Gehirnamputierte benehmen (zum Beispiel 10x zum Duell auffordern) werden verarscht oder auf ignore gesetzt. Ende

Ich bin übrigens über 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum "Hauptbeitrag" vonGarrr:

Was ?  (Ich habe leider den Sinn des Post überhaupt nicht verstanden. Sollte darin Ironie zu finden sein ? War das Ernst gemeint ?)


----------



## Megowow (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bezeichne mich selber nicht als Kind mit 17^^

Auch ich habe schon sogenannte "Kiddys" getroffen und auch negative bzw auch positive erfahrungen gemacht.

Genauso habe ich schon Positive bzw negative Erfahrungen mit "Älteren Spielern gemacht" Ich persönlich habe lieber ein "Kiddy" mit der Spielen kann als einen 50+ Spieler der bei jedem mal wenn er beim 2.boss in ZA hochgeschleudert wird im TS schreit: ISCHHHHHH FLIEGESCHE EIEIEIIEIEIEIE!. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Negative erfahrung mit "Kiddys" sind z.b ein schamane der Healer ist und BÄM! mod laufen läßt im Raid.

Der dann auch Sethek hero nur mitkommt,wenn das Epic Reittier der Rabe, auch sicher ihm gehört und keiner sont drauf Würfelt das nenn ich Kiddy.


----------



## Rojan (27. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch lieber kiddies statt oldies, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen :>

wenn ein "kiddie" kacke baut sagt man halt "lol zomfg kacknap, machste jetzt anders" und das thema is recht schnell geklärt.
bei spielern 40+ hab ich oft das problem das ich so nicht mit denen reden will,  unter keinen umständen. das...naja...gehört sich eben nicht. menschen mit mehr lebenserfahrung aufgrund eines online-spiels zu beleidigen muss nicht sein. aber gerade deshalb macht es mich so wütend wenn ich sprüche höre wie EIEIEIEI ICH FLIEGE (thx an meinen vorposter, super beispiel :>).

hm :\


----------



## Firelady (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich spiel mit Kiddies (für mich zählen da alle unter 16) eigentlich gar nicht (ich selbst bin 39). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und  haben immer etwas mit TS, also vorher mal "Sprach-Check" zu tun.

Für mich ist der Hauptgrund auch mehr, daß Kidz einfach zu abhängig sind. Ich habe es einfach zu oft erlebt, daß die lieben Eltern den Stecker gezogen oder ein pünktliches Erscheinen des lieben Filius verhindert haben und somit Gruppenaktivitäten unnötig verzögert oder gar gänzlich unmöglich gemacht haben. Aus der Konsequenz heraus spiel ich daher nicht nur ungern in festen Gruppen mit Kidz sondern natürlich auch nicht mit Eltern von Kleinkindern - die sind ja genauso unzuverlässig.

Was natürlich kein Vorwurf sein soll - Real Life geht vor und wenn Baby schreit muss man hin^^
Nur macht sich das grad schlecht inmitten von Kara oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also bei der Planung von größeren Gruppen, die oft eh schwer zu meistern ist, sowie unter Berücksichtigung meiner äußerst spärlichen Freizeit, sind bei mir eben Eltern und Kidz "Risikospieler".

Ansonsten: Daumen hoch für die Pro-Gamer der Zukunft ^^
Es gibt durchaus welche die nicht nur Top Wow-ler sind sondern auch ab und an mal die Schulbank zu drücken scheinen und mit denen man auch verbal ne Menge Spaß haben kann (und das nicht nur aus Belustigung über deren Rechtschreibung/Grammatik).

Mein Tip: Egal wie alt - ob 13 oder 73 - make peace not war ! Liebet euch alle ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Mai 2008)

So Vorweg, ich bin warscheinlich totales Topziel für euch, ich werde dieses Jahr 20 und höhre beim verfassen dieses Posts K.I.Z. - Überaschung.
Garrr? Ich schließ mich einen meiner Vorposter an, ich verstehe deinen Post nicht. Du regst dich mit gerade mal 19 Jahren über Kinder auf und bist auch gleich noch so dreist eine bestimmte Altersgruppe zu verurteilen? Dein Avatar ist von Naruto? Nc.. Deine Provokationen sprechen ebenfalls für sich, zu dir fällt mir nur ein Wort ein: Intolleranz.
Ich sags mal so, wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, dann richtig - ich spiele also.. naja ich nenns mal "Erfolgsorientiert" und dabei hab ich in meinem, auch wenn jetzt beendeten, WoW-Reroll wieder bemerkt das die Problematischsten Mates eher in meinem Altersbereich oder sogar älter sind. Meinen Erfahrungen nach sind es nämlich die dich Kids (nicht Kiddies!) die die Taktiken nicht Lesen oder ünpünktlich zu Terminen erscheinen. In meinen Augen ist das von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden und keineswegs auf eine Altersgruppe beschränken, du jedenfalls hättest es sehr schwer mit mir in einer Gilde zu sein.



> ein beispiel für ein kiddy:
> wir gehen eine 25er instanz, es ist ein neues raidmitglied dabei: er spammt die ganze zeit im chat:"wie geht der bosskampf?????" und dann stirbt er bei jedem try als erstes
> soetwas nenn ich ein kiddy, weil er ja auchmal im internet in nem guide nachlesen hätte können
> es gibt aber auch kinder die sich sehr bemühen und großen wert auf erfolg legen, die ihre klasse einwandfrei beherrschen und sich benehmen



Jap, Idiot, sicherlich kein Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wer hat aber gesagt das ein Idiot nicht 14 sein kann?


----------



## Netamleben (27. Mai 2008)

Ich selbst bin 13 und war vor gar nich allzu langer zeit in einem RPG Forum sehr aktiv. Dort habe ich manchen 8-Jährigen getroffen der sich besser artikulieren konnte als 20 Jährige habe daher für den ersten Punkt abgestimmt.


----------



## Nevos (27. Mai 2008)

So mal zu den ab 18 gilden was ich hier öfters gelesen habe... bin selbst  14.. manche werden da im sinne von "Wie lang könnt ihr raiden" fragen sehr von den eltern beeinflusst. Mit 18 hat man halt einfach das sagen über sich selbst und da geht ned Samstag nachts um 12.00 uhr das i-net aus wie ich -leider- schon miterleben musste.

Es geht nicht immer nur ums alter/verhalten denn es gibt wie schon oft gesagt zb 14 jährige die besser spielen als ~18-20 jährige...

Ich weiss nich obdas oben genannte wegen raid-caches und so schon genannt wurde da ich zu faul zum lesen war :>

mfg

edit: rechtschreibflamer haben keine freunde :/!


----------



## traneshi (27. Mai 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mhm deine beschwerde hört sich sehr vernünftig an. Wie schonmals gesagt wurde kommt es auf das benehmen in einer Gruppe an, es liegt nicht an denen sogar vielleicht an dir(soll kein vorurteil sein) aber wenn ich mir dein Text durchlese denke ich mir so ein bischen:"Ein 13 Jähriger kann niemals so sprechen" weil du ja erst in der 6 oder 7ten klasse bist naja vielleicht bist du ja auch megschlau^^ wie gesagt es liegt am verhalten wenn leute dich als kind bezeichnen.
Achja zu dem post von Nevos, wenn man 18 ist kann man nicht alles selber bestimme ausseru hast eine eigene Wohnung, Eigenes Moden/Router und wohnst nicht bei mutti. Wenn dieses nicht zutrifft ändert sich nur eins und zwar wie lange du auf bleiben darfst am wochende oder in der woche aber man selber zahlt ja nicht fürs internet und hat daher nicht die vollmacht über die verbindungen.


----------



## Teanìl (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich selbst bin erst 14 Jahre alt, raide jedoch aktiv in meiner Gilde mit. Bis vor kurzem wussten meine Gildenkameraden nicht einmal wie alt ich bin, obwohl ich auch im ts war^^ und als sie es erfahren haben, staunten sie nicht schlecht. 
Seitdem hat sich aber auch nichts geändert und alle gildies sind supernett wie vorher und es gibt kein geflame wegen meines alters etc; denn nur die leistung zählt halt.

So viel also dazu...und ich habe auch schon erwachsene gesehen, die wesentlich schlechter als ich spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (27. Mai 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Ich spiele wow seit beta guildwars seit beta und d2 seit anfang an.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das in jedenspiel etwas unterschiedlich ist bzw jeder server/fraktion.
> 
> ...


Dein Post ist echt so ziemlich das letzte...
Ich glaube schon wegen diesem Post könnte man dich bei Blizzard melden...
Du beschimpfst nicht nur 1 Spieler sondern gleich alle unter 18?!
Sagmal gehts dir eigentlich noch gut?
Durch diesen Post hast du deutlich bewiesen das du der so ziemlich, ich sag jetzt mal, BESCHISSNESTE WoW Spieler bist denn es gibt...
Sag ma...Wenn dir die Community nicht gefällt wieso zockst du es dann?Und könntest du bitte gleich noch dieses Forum verlassen?Solche wie du verdienen es doch garnicht hier zu posten!


----------



## inko (27. Mai 2008)

Der Großteil der Kinder ist ignorant und einfach nur unfähig. Vor allem im PVP und in der Arena dümpeln die meisten die ich kenne auf Ratings unter 1400 herum und denken trotzdem noch sie wären absolute Progamer.

Aus diesem Grund meide ich sie wo ich kann aber ich will nicht bestreiten daß es keine Ausnahmen geben könnte.


----------



## MC Creep (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn "Erwachsene" sagen das Kinder schlecht Spielen können dann liegen sie falsch...ganz klar!
Im jungen Alter lernt man am schnellsten...
also kann man das Spiel auch schneller begreifen...logisch oder...
mit 30 geht das ja auch noch gut, deßhalb frag ich mich wo manche da einen Unterschied sehen?

Gud manche laban ihren "Slanq" dahin! [So ungefähr]...aber das sind ca.30% mehr nicht...die jetzige Jugend redet halt anders, weil sie sich von den Erwachsenen unterscheiden wollen!
Die Jugend aus den 70gern hat sich halt mit ihrem "anders" sein ausgedrückt, mit machen was sie wollen/kiffen/diese...jenes ;D

Wenn man mal nachdenkt dann kommt man schon drauf...


----------



## Der Riese Hum' bu'Ukh (27. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es schwachsinnig zu sagen Kinder sind unreif 
und können sich in MMORPGs nicht ordentlich atikulieren.
Man bewertet die Menschen im Rl auch nicht nach dem Alter sondern nach dem Verhalten.
Somit ist das einfach total schel von den meisten Raidgilden zu sagen das die nur Leute ab 18 joinen, 
es gibt 32-jährige die nicht richtig schreiben können, 
im Raid ein auf Alleingang machen und als Mage tanken wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da sieht man mal was so ein Kiddy, womit ich mich meine, alles zu sagen hat.​


----------



## Saphirà (27. Mai 2008)

inko schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Kinder ist ignorant und einfach nur unfähig. Vor allem im PVP und in der Arena dümpeln die meisten die ich kenne auf Ratings unter 1400 herum und denken trotzdem noch sie wären absolute Progamer.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund meide ich sie wo ich kann aber ich will nicht bestreiten daß es keine Ausnahmen geben könnte.


genau dieser meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Nicnak (27. Mai 2008)

Was währe der Brachland Chat ohne Kiddys?...verdammt langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hinotenshi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
also ich wollte eigentlich abstimmen aber es war definitiv nicht die passende antwort dabei..
ich muss sagen es kommt drauf an es gibt sicherlich jüngere Spieler die ganz okay sind und genaus ältere die einfach nur mist reden ich spiele auf einem RP Server aber wenn ich dort manchmal leute sehe die sich dann Klappstuhl oder Knäckebrot nehmen muss ich mich einfach aufregen die haben dort nichts verloren auf einem RP Server wenn man sie freundlich bittet ihren namen zu änndern kommen nur patzige antworten dies betrifft aber leute im alter von jung bis älter und leider finde ich das enttäuschen..es ich würde sagen das nicht umbedingt Kinder noobs sind schon allein das Wort noob passt eigentlich nicht irgendwie ist das für mich so ein Counter Strike Wort was irgendwie nicht ins MMO das Thema ist schwer zu beantworten um nicht irgendjemand auf den Schlips zu treten den manchmal kommt es mir vor das die Leute die ich von CS Servern her kenne genau das selbe verhalten auch in WoW an den Tag legen und ich meine was soll es bitte bringen im PvP die eigenen mitspieler zu ihr kack noobs zu beschimpfen und selber keinen beitrag zu leisten nicht jeder kann halt gleich gut spielen aber deswegen gleich ihn als noob zu beschimpfen finde ich "kindisch" was jetzt nichts mit Kindern zu tun hatt sondern einfach unausgereiftes verhalten genauso tolle Dinge wie HUNTERITEMM als Kommentar eines Items ich mein Hallo das ja wohl überflüssig..man muss ja nicht zu allem und jeden sein Kommentar dazu geben..ich tendierer ehrlich gesagt lieber mit älteren zu spielen dazu gehören aber auch nicht umbedingt 18jährige weil die nicht umbedingt besser sind wie schon oben geschrieben aber wenn ich teilweiße die "jugendlichen" von heute auf der Straße sehe wie die rumrennen einen auf Ich bin der derbste Gangster weit und breit machen naja find ich ehrlich gesagt lächerlich aber anderseits wo ich 15 war fanden mich wohl auch Leute lächerlich oder uns lächerlich weil wir irgendetwas so cool fanden wahrscheinlich bin ich schon wieder zu alt für den ganzen mist und wahrscheinlich wird es immer so sein das die "älteren" die jüngeren nicht umbedingt abhaben können..
grüße
Hino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mialee (27. Mai 2008)

Joa ich kann gut mit ihnen zocken

es gibt ja auch erwachsene die BOON's sind... und wegen der rechtschreibart ist mir doch scheiss egal
wow ist ja kein deutsch kurs sonders ein game

muss noch sagen in meiner alten gild vor bc haten wir n main tank der war erst 12 und er konnte es besser als alle anderen vorgänger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragantar (27. Mai 2008)

Was is das denn schon wieder, sorry, für ein SCHEIß????????
Nur weil man ein Jugendlicher oder Kind ist heißt das nicht gleich, dass man schlecht ist eher umgekehrt.
Also an alle die denken, kiddys wären kackonns oder was auch immer, schaut euch erstmal selber an bevor ihr so einen mist posten omg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (27. Mai 2008)

[x] ich mag jugendliche nur im TS, wegen mangelndem Stimmenbruch ,nicht


aber dazugehören aber auch mickey maus stimmen wie das mädel von unique vom Mithrilorden.


----------



## PARAS.ID (27. Mai 2008)

Schambambel schrieb:


> <<Folgendes hab ich wirklich erlebt, nichts weggelassen und nichts dazugedichtet>>
> 
> Ich habs mal erlebt, dass ein Junge mitten in einer Instanz eingeschlafen ist. Wir waren alle im TS und nach seiner Stimme zu urteilen war der sicher keine 13 Jahre alt. Als er wieder aufgewacht ist, sagte er orginal: "Ich bin sooo müde. Da hab ich kurz die Äuglein zugemacht."
> Ausgerastet ist da keiner, war eher abartig lustig. Aber dass einen solch ein Erlebniss hellhörig werden lässt, wenn Kinderstimmen im TS erklingen, ist wohl verständlich. Letzten Endes ist fast jede Gruppierung mit schuld an ihren Vorurteilen.
> ...




muaha mein cousin hat erzählt der is letztens in ner ini eingepennt ..... der ist aber scho 20 ^^


----------



## jagerr (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist so das es eher auf die Geistige Reife ankommt,ich als 15 Jähriger WoW-Spieler besitze diese und bin sogar in meiner 95-Mann-starken Gilde einer von 6 Gildenratsmitgliedern.
Ich finde es nicht gut das ständig über die Jüngeren hergezogen wird,das Spiel ist eigentlich für alle gedacht,und ich finde,dass es erst kindisch ist so über andere gleichgesinnte Spieler herzufahren und waage vermutungen aufzustellen.
Ich bin ehrlich,nicht jeder jüngere Spieler ist einer der besten,was auch vollkommen klar ist,manche jüngere Spieler nerven auch etwas im TS.
DOCH DAS TRIFFT NICHT AUF ALLE ZU!
Es ist auf meinem Realm (welchen ich mal ungenannt lasse) sogar so heftig das ich in einer Fremden Gruppe teil Angst habe einen fremden Teamspeak-server zu betreten,und dort als "Kiddy" bezeichnet zu werden.
Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:
Man sollte sich als jüngerer Spieler erwachsen verhalten,darf dabei aber auch nicht vergessen so zu bleiben wie man ist.


----------



## Huzzay (27. Mai 2008)

ich hab jetz nur bis zur 20ten Seite durchgelesen, aber die Tatsache , dass der größte Teil in diesem Thread laut eigenem Bekenntnis selber minderjährig ist, und das Ergebnis relativ knapp ausfällt, gibt mir doch zu denken ob andere Menschen auf dieser Welt auch meiner Meinung sind .


----------



## Mosebi (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin 15 und finde mich jetzt nicht "sozial heruntergekommen".

Aber natürlich gibt es sehr viele Kiddies (Spamen/flamen nur rum, sind nur am nerven, können nicht vernünftig in der Gruppe spielen).

Und ich denke, dass viele Leute denken jede Person unter 18 wäre ein Kiddie.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass ich mich besser artikuliere als mancher Erwachsener.


----------



## Meriane (27. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe das ganze Gerede um die "Kiddies" nicht...
Computerspiele sind nun mal sehr an Kinder und Jugendliche gerichtet. Wenn ein Erwachsener unter seines gleichen sein will, sollte er sich ein anderes Hobby überlegen.
Das interessante an mmo´s ist ja auch das aufeinandertreffen mehrerer Generationen. Oft weiß man aber auch nicht wie alt das Gruppenmitglied ist, wenn sein Verhalten negativ auffällt, sollte man ihn daher nicht gleich als Kiddie bezeichnen. Kinder und Jugendliche sind wahrscheinlich mit mehr Ehrgeiz an der Sache als Erwachsene
 Ich bin selber 15 und hatte noch nie Probleme mit älteren Spielern oder anderen "Kiddies". Manchmal frage ich mich zwar warum andere so "lässig" schreiben, aber so lange sie fair sind und nicht beleidigend werden habe ich auch kein Problem damit.
Computerspiele sind nun mal ein Hobby das vermehrt Kinder und Jugendlich haben, das sollte jedem klar sein, der ein mmo anfängt zu spielen.


----------



## Kraber (27. Mai 2008)

Hey, zu der Frage ob Kinder noobs...
FÜr mich sind die Leute die andere immer gleich als Noobs bezeichnen einfach nur idioten, looser, und total verklemte die alles viel zu ernst nehmen....WIr als "kinder" ^^ haben halt unsern SPaß und machen SCHieße undso...kennt ja jeder. und es ist einfach nur lächerlich wie sich die Leute über so kleine Sachen schon aufregen können...
Noobs auch nicht weil 13, 14, der eine 15 wir sind gladi hatten s2 2er 3er auf 2,3k rank und
sind weder keller noch sonst was, es macht einfach spaß....
btw, s3 2er war Wertung auf platz eins von Raserei dem gröten Realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2386...Jetzt allerdings wieder puhser die 2,6k sind oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Kezman1 (27. Mai 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Gerede um die "Kiddies" nicht...
> Computerspiele sind nun mal sehr an Kinder und Jugendliche gerichtet.




GENAU DAS BRINGTS AUF DEN PUNKT


----------



## noobhammer (27. Mai 2008)

das ist sowas von RILLE wie alt...solang derjenige IMBA ist und nicht mitten im raid die gruppe verlässt weil er um 21 UHR ins bett muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahijad (27. Mai 2008)

... 
Ich bin auch erst 14 und Spiele wow gerne, aber nur als Freizeitbeschäftigung. Nebenbei muss ich lernen, ich betreibe Sport, etc...
also.... Ich finde diesen thread eigentlich erschreckend, hier beschweren sich Erwachsene leute, die meisten auch erst seit kurzem volljährig, dass ihnen die minderjährigen auf du nerven gehen???^^
1. Ward ihr selbst mal alle so alt und dürftet euch eigentlich nicht über Kinder aufregen...
und 2. sollten wir ( die minderjährigen ) über euch lachen... habt ihr kein rl ? Ihr lacht über Arenateams mit niedriger Wertung etc?  WoW ist ein spiel...

das darf jetzt nicht falsch aufgefaßt werden, nicht jeder Erwachsene hat kein leben^^ , ich hab in diesem Beitrag nur diese leute angesprochen die über uns "kiddys" schimpfen...

Mfg


----------



## Senzuality (27. Mai 2008)

Abgestimmt habe ich für "Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen", allerdings möchte ich den Satz etwas abwandeln, da mir eine solche Option fehlt.

Für mich müsste es eigentlich so heissen: "Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder wenn man mit ihnen gut spielen kann". Eigentlich muss ich mich Tikume ein paar Seiten weiter vorne anschließen und sage, dass man das geistige Alter nicht an einem Datum im Kinder-/Personalausweis festmachen kann.


----------



## Netskater (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe garnix dagegen mit Kids zuspielen.

Die echten Kids sind grad bei AoC, das sieht man am Chat im Spiel oder auch in Diskussionen,
und ich spiel auch AoC
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=43925

Ich verhalt mich da auch Kiddylike, weil ich da in X Post drauf hingewiesen habe, das WoW technisch perfekt ist (von Stabilität, wenns denn mal läuft). Auf jedenfall X mal stabiler, bugfreier als AoC.

Kiddies darf man aber nicht ihren neuen Spielzeug sagen das es ein Mangel hat...dann bin ich ja böse...etwas anzugreifen was ihnen Spass machen könnte.

Die andere Seite der Kids besteht dauerhaft drauf, das ihr altes Spielzeug, voll buggy-laggy und nie wirklich was taugte..nur warum haben sie denn jahrelang damit gespielt.

Sie verhalten sich wie...4-8 jährige...das alte Holzspielzeug ist doof, ich will mit der neuen blinkenden (Grafik) Eisenbahn spielen....das sind wirklich Aussagen von angeblich > 18 jährigen die AoC spielen.

Kiddies zwischen 12-16 hören noch zu, Kiddies darüber, darunter werden anderen prinzipell kein Recht geben....denn das wäre eine Verstandssache.

Also vom Alter her ist mir das völlig egal, das kindische Verhalten zeigt sich im Spiel, auch bei WoW in Raids...ala das Item zuerst für mich....wir nehmen bessere Leute um schneller an bessere Items zu kommen.

Bei vielen Raids existiert doch schon lang nicht mehr die Wörter "Freude und Freunde zum spielen"...leider....
aber nicht im Bezug auf alle Spiele wie HDR:

Kiddies <> Alter - das läßt sich nicht so festlegen

erwachsende Personen am PC = sind zurückversetzt in die Kiddiezeit, defenitiv


----------



## Devilyn (27. Mai 2008)

Das Gerücht ist so alt wie jenes was heissd alle Kiddys sind bei den Allys oder nur Allianz/Horde würde ganken^^

Im Endeffekt muss man sich immer selbst seine Meinung von Spielern machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naturshore (28. Mai 2008)

also ich selbst bin mit 13 oder 14 in ne gilde ab 18 eingetreten und komm da echt voll gut zurecht denk halt wirklich das paar andere auf solche sprüche hey hast ma wieder nen tank sterben lassen die als spaß gemeint waren sofort auszucken und blödsinn schrieben aber naja das einzige was mich nerft is boa ne verlieren wir schonwieder im bg? dachte ferien sind vorbei oder so^^ und das kiddies noobs sind stimmt auch nich raide bt und mh ebenso habe ich dabei 1950 wertung


----------



## Mitzu (28. Mai 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Accountsharing - Verboten (Sofern ich es richtig verstanden habe)



Nicht innerhalb der Familie. 


ontopic:

Die Frage, ob ich mit jemandem zusammen spielen möchte oder nicht, entscheidet sich für mich nicht am Alter. 

Es geht ehr um Freundlichkeit, Verlässlichkeit, Lernfähigkeit und -willen, die Fähigkeit auch mal zurückstecken zu können und allgemeine soziale Kompetenz im Umgang miteinander. 

Mir ist auch Wurst, ob er nun rechtschreibstark oder schwach ist, solang ich entziffern kann, was er meint und er nicht unfreundlich ist, spammt oder ähnliches. 

Ist ein Mitspieler gewillt und fähig, dies alles aufzubringen, dann entstehen keine Probleme und Kriterien wie Alter/Geschlecht/Nationalität spielen keine Rolle. 

Gesetzt den Fall ich würde eine Raidgilde gründen wäre jedoch für mich persönlich ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren was die Spieler angeht gewünscht. 
Nicht, weil ich jüngere Spieler nicht leiden kann, sondern weil ich es für unverantwortlich halte, unter 16 Jährige dazu zu "zwingen", mehrmals die Woche bis in die Puppen zu raiden/ tagelang zu farmen. 
Die sollen gefälligst gut und lang schlafen und vor die Tür. 
Ich denke mit 16 Jahren sollten Jugentliche dann selbst entscheiden können, ob und wieviel Freizeit sie opfern möchten/können.


----------



## Athlos (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde mit manchen Kindern kann man gut spielen.
Zum beispiel bei uns in der gilde gibt es ein Mädchen sie ist 13 und eine Heilerin (eine sehr gute sogar )
mit T4 Niveau.
Und das in PvP Leute sagen blöde Kiddies oder kacknoobs kiddies dazu sag ich nur eins wisst ihr ob des kinder sind es könnten auch erwachsene sein.
Un ich sage euch schaut euch ma nachts um 2 oder 3 Uhr PvP an da verlieren wir auch un nachts gleube ich net das 13 jährige spielen oder im Channel von shatt. da wird auch ne menge "Müll" gelabert. Aber es sind Kiddies für euch es können auch erwachsene sein kann man net wissen.#
ich finde das es ne blöde ausrede is von anderen wenn leute sagen scheiss kiddies ihr seid schuld oder solche sachen Und das Spiel soll auch Spass machen und deshalb sollen alle ma die beleidigungen in Pvp sein lassen.

MFG Athlos Server Norgannon und bin 17


----------



## Nekramcruun (28. Mai 2008)

die schlechtesten erfahrungen hab ich eigentlich mit den leuten zwischen 18 und 21 die sich zwar für tierisch erwachsen halten sich aber oft kindischer benehmen als die 13-16 jährigen....ist meine meinung.

ich selbst bin 30.

generell gibt es aber in jedem alter nette leute und spinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iBorg (28. Mai 2008)

solange sie ihr dummes maul halten in den channels is mir das wurschr


----------



## Zephryt (28. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es kommt auf die Person an, es gibt die jüngeren (mich mit 15 inbegriffen) die sich vernünftig ausdrücken können, und ältere die es nicht können aber auch genauso umgedreht.

Ich find das is da einigermaßen ausgeglichen. Ansonsten komm ich eigtl. mit jedem zurecht.

mfG ^^


----------



## Cweratex (28. Mai 2008)

Mir ist persönlich egal ob hinter einem Char ein 12 oder 49 jahriger steht ich bin selbst 27 und habe relativ hoft selber viele rechtschreibfehler wen ich texte!Auserdem alber ich auch gerne im wisper oder gildenchannel rum das lockert die Stimmung! Was ich nur nicht mag ist das Man oft unbekannter weise gefragt wir ob mann jemanden durch etwas zieht nur weil mann nen 70er spielt und dann auch oft nicht mal angemessen! zb:" He ziest mich duch BRD!" hallo ohne bitte usw und dann noch nicht mal in rp manier ( Spiele auf einem Forscherliga rp realm)! also viele sollten sich mal so ein buch des guten benehmens mal durchlesen! UNd die leute die alle möglech leute als Noobs bezeichnen sind für mich in der regel einfach nur leute dich keine ahnung vom rl haben  und dort die waren looser sind! Fehler kann jeder machen! und das gleich betrift ausrüstung für chars nur weil etwas nicht epic ist heist das lange noch net das es crap ist! Den das sind generel nur graue sachen! Die leute solten nicht vergessen das es mehrere kategoriehen giebt, heufig = weis, selten = grün , ra = blau , epic  = lila, legendare = orange! und es hat nich jeder zeit und lust Raiden zu gehen und Lust dauernt BG PVP zu machen ( Dann könnte ich auch CS zb spielen )! Deswegen Das Auftretten und Der Respekt ist entscheident  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  MFG Cwera


----------



## Flapso (28. Mai 2008)

Es gibt-wie bei vielen anderen Klischees-immer solche und solche.ich mit meinem fast 16Jahren will zB einfach nur in Ruhe und Frieden zocken, anstatt mich mit anderen in verbalen Duellen zu messen.

ach und mal ne kleine wahre Anekdote: gestern jointe ein gewisser Spieler unsere Gilde und meinte sofort er müsste im G-Chat öffentlich seine Mutter beleidigen, weil sie ihm "keine Chips brachte".Ferner meinte er, dass wir ja alle soooolche Noobs seien, weil wir "von einem Zug annem Joint umkippen würden".(obwohl keiner von uns wirklich Lust hat zu kiffen)
Auf die Frage: "wie alt?" antwortete er mit stolz "12!" und ging off.
Im Chat ging dann auch ne Diskussion übers "Kiddysein" los und dabei entpuppten sich 2sehr nette Spieler, die erst 13 wahren, aber durch ihr benhemen von uns mind. auf 20 geschätzt wurden.

MFG
Flapso


----------



## Fenzlbaer (28. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Kinder (omg wie das schon klingt, sagen wir lieber Jugendliche)
Allerdings gibt es auf unsrem Realm (Mannoroth) einige Kinder (Jow die 3 habens nich anders verdient) die jeder kennt und die jedem aufn Sack gehen weil sie sich so unreif verhalten, jedoch wie Erwachsene behandelt werden wollen.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Man sollte als Erwachsener, solange man irgendwie Abneigungen gegen fehlende Spielkenntnisse von noch nicht komplett mit geistiger Reife ausgestatteten Kindern nicht spielen will, solche Spiele meiden, die von Medien und der Branche aufgebauscht und voll und ganz publiziert werden, da diese gegenüber Kindern wie Licht bei Mücken wirkt - ein "Das will ich auch haben!"-Effekt wird meist stattfinden, daher rate ich ihnen, sobald sie oben genannte Neigungen pflegen, die Spielebranche zu verlassen oder zumindest zu wechseln. Entscheiden sie sich in diesem Fall für etwas kleinere, aber feinere Spiele, wird ein Erholungszustand eintreten. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, empfehle ich ihnen die bei jeder Spielehülle beigelegte Packungsbeilage zu lesen oder ihren persönlichen Arzt/Psychiater aufzusuchen. Für weitere Abhilfe sollte ein Hilferuf beim sozial geneigten Impressumsabschnitt oder ihrer Mutter genügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Als ich noch WoW gespielt habe, hat sich jemand bei mir gemeldet, der gerne mit mir eine Quest mchen würde. Nach der Quest, kam bemwerkte ich das der Sprachchat an ist und sagte erstmal "Hallo", auf der anderen Seite war es kurz Still und dann kam ein "Hallo" zurück! Das Kind auf der anderen Seite war mehr als 100%  8 Jahre oder jünger! ich hab mich erst gewundert und gedacht soll ich schnell aus der Gruppe oder einfach weiterlabern... wir haben noch eine Quest zusammen gemacht und an der Spielweise des Kiddies hab ich nicht wirklich etwas erkennen können, also ob es schlechter oder besser als andere spielt war eig. Aller ganz normal^^
Ich würde eig auch dem 2ten Beitrag des Threads zustimmen.
-Eig. ist es mit relativ egal!

Mfg Dim


----------



## Âlidâri (2. Juni 2008)

Bis wann ist man ein "Kiddy"?
Ich selbst komme zum Beispiel mit 70% der Spieler die selbst mindestens ein Jahr jünger sind (bin 16) als ich kaum zurecht, andauerndes "Du kannst nichts!", "Ihr habts nich drauf!", "OMG ihr Deppen ich leave die GRP!" kommt von vielen solcher Spieler und ehrlichgesagt höre ich mir nicht gerne im TS die Stimmen der 12 Jährigen Jungen an die sich freuen in einigen Jahren den Stimmbrch zu erleben die dann meinen sie wärens weil sie das eine oder andere epic besser haben als ich, aber nicht unbedingt mehr reißen.

Im Allgemeinen kann man nicht sagen Kiddy = Noob, zu8mindest was das Körperliche Alter betrifft. Ich denke, die die sich nach dem Muster das an von den "Kiddys" hat verhalten, egal wie alt, sind Noobs, der Rest, die "Kinder" die sich vernünftig ausdrücken und nicht sofort eingeschnapt sind und der Welt zeigen wollen wie toll SIE doch sind sind oft auch gute Spieler. Aber da die meisten im Alter < Stimmbruch "Kiddys" sind, habe ich dafür gestimmt, dass sie "schlechtere" MMORPGler sind.


----------



## World of warcraft 007 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich selber bin erst 13jahre alt und bin ein sehr lusticher typ ingame^^

Ich selber finde Kinder=müssen keine noobs sein


Mfg

World of warcraft 007  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrry (2. Juni 2008)

Âlidâri schrieb:


> Bis wann ist man ein "Kiddy"?
> Ich selbst komme zum Beispiel mit 70% der Spieler die selbst mindestens ein Jahr jünger sind (bin 16) als ich kaum zurecht, andauerndes "Du kannst nichts!", "Ihr habts nich drauf!", "OMG ihr Deppen ich leave die GRP!" kommt von vielen solcher Spieler und ehrlichgesagt höre ich mir nicht gerne im TS die Stimmen der 12 Jährigen Jungen an die sich freuen in einigen Jahren den Stimmbrch zu erleben die dann meinen sie wärens weil sie das eine oder andere epic besser haben als ich, aber nicht unbedingt mehr reißen.
> 
> Im Allgemeinen kann man nicht sagen Kiddy = Noob, zu8mindest was das Körperliche Alter betrifft. Ich denke, die die sich nach dem Muster das an von den "Kiddys" hat verhalten, egal wie alt, sind Noobs, der Rest, die "Kinder" die sich vernünftig ausdrücken und nicht sofort eingeschnapt sind und der Welt zeigen wollen wie toll SIE doch sind sind oft auch gute Spieler. Aber da die meisten im Alter < Stimmbruch "Kiddys" sind, habe ich dafür gestimmt, dass sie "schlechtere" MMORPGler sind.




Aber du hattest schon als du mit WoW angefangen hast Bartwuchs wie nen Mann richtig ?


----------



## Âlidâri (2. Juni 2008)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden, erstens: Als ich mit WOW anfing war ich bereits 16, spiele also noch nicht sehr lange.
2. habe ich selbst gesagt, dass meine Abstimmung sich lediglich auf die Mehrheit derer bezieht, zudem kann ich nur als kleines Beispiel für Umdneker sagen: Als ich in der 5. Klasse war, hatte ich mehr Respekt vor den 10'ern als die vor uns heute! (Als Beispiel für das was langsam aber sicher an Erziehung flöten geht.

Ich komme auch im RL weniger mit Leuten die ein paar Jahre Jahre jünger sind als ich klar, die Interessen sind einfach zu verschiedenund das xD OMG RofL LoL was oft nervt lässt im Alter auch ab einem gewissen Punkt schnell nach.

Ich sagte zudem dass es mir nicht aufs Alter ankommt denn selbst Leute die einiges älter sind als ich kommen nicht an mein geistiges Niveau heran, bin mir aber auch sicher dass es 14-Jährige gibt die mich und viele Andere da übertreffen.

EDIT: Zudem sage ich ja nicht dass ich nie selbst einer von denen war, ich habe nur in dem Alter kein WOW gespielt, aber man wird eben auch älter oder warendie 30-Jährigen hier denn nie auch irgendwie "Kiddys"? Ich denke wer das leugnet hat seine Kindheit vergessen ;-)

lg Alidari


----------



## Muskelspinne (2. Juni 2008)

Hmm also was soll man sagen.

Kinder an die Macht oder so was in der art?
Irgentwie sind wir doch alle Kinder oder meint ihr nicht,ansonsten würden wir ja nicht so was machen.
Tagelang vorm PC hocken und irgent welche Monster töten.

Meine Mama sagt immer,
Junge wann willst Du mal Erwachsen werden.
Ich denke mir dann immer nur,ach Mama ich bin ein 12 Jähriger mit Füherschein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (9. Juni 2008)

Leben und leben lassen

Ganz einfach mehr gibts doch nicht zu sagen lasst das spiel auf Fsk 12 und gut ist wenn man probleme mit Leuten hat und man denkt es ist ein kiddy weil er/sie
eine hohe stimme hat sei es wegen einer erkältung oder probleme mit den stimmbändern.


Lasst Kinder Kinder sein und lasst Erwachsene Erwachsene sein ganz einfach jeder hat seine macken und das ist auch gut so.

P.s bin 15 jahre alt


----------



## Dr.Pepper (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe zwar auch geteilet Erfahrungen mit Kinder in Wow und andern MMOs aber die meisten waren leider Negativ. Da man WoW ja schon ab 12 jahren Spielen darf gibt es natürlich sehr viele Minderjährige in diesem Spiel und natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen die schon mit 15 oder vllt sogar 14 eine gewisse Geistige Reife besitzen als andere ihrer Altersgruppe und doch wird mir jeden tag aufs neue Bestätigt das die meisten doch einfach noch zu Jung sind. Meistens erlebe ich solche Situationen und Og oder Shatt wo man immer wieder Flamer trifft deren geistiges alter 7 ist und nach der frage des reelem alters meist die Antwort 14 oder 15 kommt. Oft erlebe ich dies auch bei Gilden Bewerbungen in meiner Gilde. Ein Schurke oder eine andere Klasse bewirbt sich bei unsum einem Raidplatz und da wir nur Gilden bewerbungen und Bewerbungen mit dem mindest alter 18 ernst nehmen sage ich dies dem betreffenden und meist werde für meine noch ruhige und nette Antwort rüde geflamet.


MFG
Dr.Pepper


----------



## Kuhmuh (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich mein es gibt schon verschiedene Arten von den so genannten "Kiddys"...
     1.jene, die spamen, im /y dinge, die ja mal sowas von garkeinen interessieren, rumplärren und einen im /w fragen: "Heh hast duh ma 10g führ mich? Und dabei erst lvl 10 sind...

     2.die, die sich so verhalten wie jeder andere halbwegs vernünftige mensch der eine ordentliche erziehung genossen hat.



Wobei man immer sagen muss: das tatsächliche Alter von diesen "Kiddys" kann ja eben doch niemand feststellen...er könnte genau so gut 65 sein wie 6.... und ich denke es gibt in jeder Altersgruppe solche Leute, die meinen sie müssten sich so aufführen weil das ja jeder "witzig" findet


----------



## fu$$el (9. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so:
> Bei einem Teil treffen die Vorurteile definitiv zu. Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Einzelfall und es gibt sicher auch 15 Jährige mit gutem Umgangston und 20 Jährige die keinen vernünftigen Satz tippen können.
> 
> Im Spiel ist es mir egal wie alt jemand ist der sich nicht ausdrücken kann oder sich kindisch verhält. Die Leute werden von mir anhand ihres Verhaltens beurteilt.
> ...



ganz meine meinung


----------



## Askalel (9. Juni 2008)

Es is nun mal ne Tatsache, dass geistige Reife nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Und es gibt durchaus vernünftige nette 13-16 jährige und es gibt mehr als genug "Erwachsene" die regelmäßig abends betrunken sind und auch so keinen normalen Satz rausbringen. Die ganze Vorurteilgeschichte is echt nervig und ich hoff, dass sich das irgendwan mal ändert.


----------



## Spectrales (9. Juni 2008)

World schrieb:


> Hallo ich selber bin erst 13jahre alt und bin ein sehr lusticher typ ingame^^
> 
> Ich selber finde Kinder=müssen keine noobs sein
> 
> ...



Musst du noch Öl ins Feuer gießen?

Mein Kommentar ist 5 Seiten weiter vorne...


----------



## lukss (9. Juni 2008)

Askalel schrieb:


> Es is nun mal ne Tatsache, dass geistige Reife nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Und es gibt durchaus vernünftige nette 13-16 jährige und es gibt mehr als genug "Erwachsene" die regelmäßig abends betrunken sind und auch so keinen normalen Satz rausbringen. Die ganze Vorurteilgeschichte is echt nervig und ich hoff, dass sich das irgendwan mal ändert.


es wird immer klischees geben die zum einen dadruch entstehen dass einige einer alterstufe etwas machen, was man dann auf alle dieser altersstufe bezieht


----------



## Xall13 (9. Juni 2008)

nicht die "kinder" sind das problem sondern das verhalten dieser...


----------



## Kalyptus (9. Juni 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Moin ihr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau in den Spiegel dann hast du schon den Teil der dumme Fragen stellt. Was soll groß rauskommen , wenn Du auch noch dazu schreibst Du bist 13.


----------



## Kelek (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich zu meinen teil finde das sehr belustiegend was hier so steht .
Alle unter 16 Jährigen meinen sie müssten zeigen wie gut sie sich ausdrücken könn und zeigen : JA ich bin soo Erwachsen . Fakt ist Kinder sind Kinder egal wie gut sie sich ausdrücken können irgendwann kommt es doch zum Vorschein und dann ist es eben doch störend . Warum ist das so ? Ganz einfach Kinder benutzen in ihrer Endwicklung ein gewisses Hirnareal nicht das für vernuft zuständig ist deswegen reagieren Kinder manchmal überzogen .
Und das jetzt nicht alle denken ich sei irgendjemand der sich für besser hält weil er Erwachens ist der irrt denn ich bin selber 15 und spreche das aus meiner erfahrung das wir eben manchmal überreagieren und manche momente falsch einschätzen .

Und meine meinung ist Kinder , Jugendliche die noch nicht komplet endwickelt sind , sind somit auch schlechtere Spieler  auch wenn die Kompetenz in WoW vieleicht Gigantisch sein mag , insgesamt spielen komplet ausgebildete Menschen einfach besser .

Ende


----------



## Knallfix (7. Juli 2008)

ph34r teh 1337 45+ jährigen der krampfhaft versucht, sich seinen jugendlichen mitspielern anzupassen.

schlimmer als jedes "kind" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten ... gibt solche und solche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei die meisten "kiddies" der erfahrung nach zwischen 18 und 22 sind.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Naja kiddy bezieht sich eher auf nervendes verhalten wie es eltern manchmal von ihren kindern gewohnt sind evntl.^^ Auf jedem fall schlechter spielen se denk ich nur minimalst wen überhaupt ich spiel seit ich so 4 bin und wen man früh anfängt kann man noch mehr aufnehmen sprich schneller besser werden des is mir an mir und auch an anderen jüngeren aufgefallen das die bei weitem aufnahme fähiger sind wie andere


----------



## imbalol (3. Oktober 2008)

aber ich finde es schon unfair wenn mann kinder unter 14 aus der grp kickt
hab mal selber miterlebt : [war grad gruul-grp]

F.....:Wie alt seitn ihr so?
.......
U......: 13.

U..... verlässt die Gruppe.


mfg


----------



## Emokeksii (3. Oktober 2008)

Größtenteils trifft es nicht zu obwohl es auch seine ausnahmen gibt.

Aber erlich gesagt gibt es genau so viele erwachsene die genau so schlecht spielen, und was noch schlimmer ist, sich verhalten wie 14....

Zb hab ich gestern ne mail von einem 25 jährigen gekriegt der ein Anti emo lied (allgemein schon ne kindische scheiße) in mein gb posten wollte um mich zu nerven wenn nicht fertig zu machen... solche leute sind der grund warum ich alle gästebuchbeiträge selbständig freischalt.

Dann hab ich ihn ne mail geschickt und ihm gesagt er soll es bitte lassen und das geflame geht natürlich gleich weiter und da er ja 25 ist nimmt er das mal als argument das er erwachsen ist und ich weil ich der Subkultur "Emo" anghöre gleich dumm.....

Ich hab ihn jetzt mal klar gemacht das er mit seinen verhalten wohl um einiges dümmer ist und werd ihn ab jetzt ignorieren weil ich mich auf so nen niveau nicht mehr runter lasse mit solchen leuten kann man eh nicht diskutieren das endet ständig nur im flame ohne einsicht.

So was zeigt mir wie arm manche leute sind wenn man mit 25 versucht 15 jährige fertig zu machen die man nicht kennt und das nur weil ich Emo bin und genau da sind wir auch was man von seiner Reife halten soll und so verhalten sich viele erwachsene allgemein im verhalten.

Dh....Die erwachsenen stehen auch uns minderjährigen in nichts nach den einzichsten vorteil den sie genießen ist das ausgelutschte argument ich bin älter und ich arbeite was vom geistiger reife aber nicht viel zeigt arbeiten kann auch die dümmste sau...


----------



## Drénus (8. Oktober 2008)

Was soll man sagen?
Es beruht halt darauf wie weit die geistige Reife eines Menschen entwickelt ist.
Selbst Jüngere Spieler zwischen 13 und 16(Ich bin selber in diesem Bereich)Jahren haben mehr geistige Reife als so mansch Ältere Personen.
Natürlich gibt es auch noch Jüngere spieler die sich nicht Normal benehmen können und bei jedem fehlschlag von sagen wir Quests oder sonstigen sachen sehr schnell Sauer werden und das halt das zu dem Verhalten führt.
Oder einfach nur nicht Ernst sein wollen weill sie auf irgendeine Art auffallen möchten.


----------

